#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-11-26
<szakulec> any satellite users (US) here?
<tgm4883_laptop> not me
<tgm4883_laptop> although its best to just post your question
<szakulec> I'd like to know if US satellite users will just have a poorer experience with mythtv compared to cable folks
<tgm4883_laptop> i prefer cable.  But thats cause I like HD :)
<szakulec> two questions: there appears to be a second or so lag between when I press the arrow key and when it registers on screen- how do I fix this?
<szakulec> also, why does it say pre-scaling theme images every time?
<tgm4883_laptop> pre-scaling should be quick the second time it does it
<szakulec> it is
<tgm4883_laptop> ok, i think thats cause its checking it
<tgm4883_laptop> as to the delay, sec
<tgm4883_laptop> in i believe ~/.lircrc there should be a delay amount.  You should be able to reduce this to get better response
<tgm4883_laptop> or
<tgm4883_laptop> it could be you dont have the proprietary drivers installed for you vid card
<tgm4883_laptop> or it could be your computer isn't beefy enough
<wilberfan> how do i restart the myth backend once i've quit out of it to get back to the xfce desktop?
<wilberfan> rebooting doesn't restart it (maybe the session is getting saved at logout?)
<wilberfan> it's driving me nuts!
<bluec_> depends on your distro. in (*)buntu:
<wilberfan> it's mythbuntu gutsy
<bluec_>  cmd: sudo /etc/init.d/mythtvbackend restart
<bluec_> buntu = goodness.
<wilberfan> gawd!!  i probably could have figured that out, if i'd thought about it...
<wilberfan> let's see if it works!
<wilberfan> ;)
<bluec_> typo there, you need a hyphen.
<bluec_> sudo /etc/init.d/mythtv-backend restart
<wilberfan> oh, good... it wasn't working...
<wilberfan> brb
<levander> I'm getting about 1/2 an hour per Gig of storage with SDTV.  Is that about right, or can I optimize it down pretty good?
<bluec_> you're one step further than me.  i just got stdef working tonight but no audio so far.
<levander> bluec_: What sound card you got?
<bluec_> adventurous, hvr-950.
<bluec_> got HD to work, but don't have the horsepower to play it back. working on ntsc/cable now.
<levander> bluec_: I thought you said you had stdef working?
<bluec_> got video, don't have audio.
<bluec_> appears to be a common problem on the hvr-950
<wilberfan> ok, this is infuriating...
<bluec_> ?
<wilberfan> why is it that suddenly i can no longer connect to the backend?!
<wilberfan> it's happened more than once....
<wilberfan> the /etc/init.d/mythtv-backend restart indicated it IS running....
<levander> bluec_: lemme log back into a IRC client that supports copy and paste, and I can give you a link to the best sound guide I've found for Ubuntu, it just covers all the basics well.
<wilberfan> but i get that $%$&# message about not being able to connect to it...
<wilberfan> it was working 20 minutes ago!!
<bluec_> ps -eaf | grep -i back
<levander> bluec_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449&highlight=comprehensive+sound
<levander> Actually, this link is a little less annoying: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449
<levander> Doesn't have the highlighting for the search phrase
<bluec_> i'll take a look.  audio is working otherwise (cd's), but so far no audio off /dev/dsp1 when tuned to a TV channel
<levander> What about 1/2 hour per GB of storage, is that a good ratio, or can I optimize it down pretty good if I research it.
<wilberfan> and if I "can't connect" to backend...why can I watch videos?
<levander> bluec_: You've checked your alsa mixer?  The channel that has TV sound could just be muted.
<wilberfan> what's happening to make "Watch TV" fail like that....??
<levander> wilberfan: I've seen that for "Watch TV" when I didn't have my tuner card (aka capture card) configured correctly.
<levander> wilberfan: I had it decoding video with the wrong codec in the setup.
<wilberfan> this has happened 3 or 4 times today...  I even re-installed TWICE cuz I got so frustrated!!
<wilberfan> levander: what would make the config suddenly CHANGE?!
<wilberfan> levander: it was working fine...
<levander> wilberfan: No idea, apparently though, reinstall isn't gonna cut it.  You need to find what the problem was.
<wilberfan> i'm hip to that now!!
<wilberfan> :|
<levander> Have you been searching the mailing list for answers? http://www.gossamer-threads.com/lists/mythtv/users/
<wilberfan> is there something i'm supposed to run AFTER i change settings?
<levander> Search on the error message, not your description of the problem.
<levander> wilberfan: Make sure you go all the way to the end of the dialogs where you can change stuff.  E.g., keep clicking "Next" till you get to a "Finish".  You've been doing that?
<levander> wilberfan: Those dialogs (screens) are like wizards that you have to complete all the way through.
<wilberfan> yes... (where there IS a finish).  I meant am I supposed to run mythfilldatabase (or whatever it is) each time, or...?
<levander> wilberfan: ummm, i'd only run mythfilldatabase if you've changed something that affects the channel lineup
<levander> I've been playing with Setup quite a bit (just got up and running myself) and I've never run mythfilldatabase afterwards.
<wilberfan> now none of the config dialog's "take" because it says it can't connect to the backend...
<wilberfan> but i'm trying to connect through the frontend...
<levander> wilberfan: If you've been playing with MythTV Setup, the configuration probably didn't change on its own to stop "Watch TV" from working...
<levander> wilberfan: What do you mean "take"?
<wilberfan> i go through all the screens, and when I select 'finish' it says it can't connect...
<levander> wilberfan: is mythbackend running?
<wilberfan> another big headache is that the display is only on the tv-out--which is in the next room!!!
<wilberfan> levander: the last time i ran 'restart' it said it was...
<levander> wilberfan: In mythfronted, you have to configure it to tell the frontend where the backend is.  Like the backend's IP address.
<wilberfan> 127.0.0.1, right?   i=t
<bluec_> lavender - is mythtvbackend listening on tcp ports? example:
<levander> wilberfan: 'ps -ef | grep myth' - see if there's a mythbackend in there
<wilberfan> it's all on one machine....
<bluec_> sudo netstat -tanp | grep myth
<bluec_> tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:6543            0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN     8421/mythbackend
<bluec_> tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:6544            0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN     8421/mythbackend
<levander> wilberfan: yes for 127.0.0.1, if the frontend and backend are running on the same machine
<wilberfan> levander: i have to drag the mouse and keyboard into the next room to do that...!
<levander> wilberfan: 127.0.0.1 just means localhost
<wilberfan> it's SO annoying...
<bluec_> no ssh for you?
<wilberfan> is 'localhost' the exact equiv of 127....?   can it be one or the other?
<levander> wilberfan: 'sudo apt-get openssh-server' and you can just ssh into it
<superm1> if mythbackend isn't running, checkout /var/log/mythtv/mythbackend.log
<superm1> it is most indicative of what you did that broke things
<superm1> the most common cause is permissions
<wilberfan> levander: openssh into what?
<superm1> on the recordings directory
<levander> wilberfan: well, localhost is the name, and 127.0.0.1 is the IP address.  But, localhost maps to 127.0.0.1 via DNS and vice versa.
<levander> wilberfan: Into your box in the other room.
<levander> wilberfan: 'sudo apt-get install openssh-server' on the machine that doesn't have full-time mouse and keyboard
<wilberfan> levander: no, here's the setup...  The box and it's monitor is in the kitchen.  I have an s-video cable running from the Geforce 5200 into the next room where the TV is...
<levander> lol @ s-video cable running into the kitchen
<wilberfan> the display for mythtv ONLY shows up on the TV (in the next room), so to perform ANY functions, i have to drag the mouse and keyboard in there...
<levander> wilberfan: So, i that's the setup, why does the box in the kitchen have no mouse and keyboard?
<wilberfan> it DOES
<levander> wilberfan: No, you can ssh into the box in the kitchen from the computer you are looking at now.
<wilberfan> but the only working DISPLAY is in the next room
<levander> wilberfan: Or, you can install mythfrontend on the computer you're in now
<wilberfan> levander: i'm not sure you're getting it yet....
<levander> wilberfan: you know what a command prompt is, yes?
<wilberfan> the computer in the kitchen is the computer that mythtv is running on...
<wilberfan> it's only the display that's in the next room...
<levander> wilberfan: if you ssh (secure shell) into a box, you get a command prompt running on a remote machine that shows up on your local machine
<wilberfan> the remote and local machine are the same!
<levander> wilberfan: Understand?
<wilberfan> yes i do...but i don't think you do yet....
<levander> wilberfan: What computer are you using now?  ssh from the machien you are on now, into this machien that has it's monitor in the kitchen
<wilberfan> ok.  let's start over.
<wilberfan> imagine the computer you're typing on now had it's monitor in the next room....
<wilberfan> THAT's what i'm dealing with here....
<levander> wilberfan: well then, how do you see what I'm typing?
<levander> wilberfan: Do you have binoculars?
<wilberfan> No...i have to take the keyboard and mouse into the next room!
<levander> wilberfan: you do that to see what I'm typing?
<levander> why not just keep the mouse and keyboard into the next room?
<wilberfan> right now i'm irc'ing on a DIFFERENT computer....
<levander> wilberfan: exactly!
<wilberfan> lol
<levander> wilberfan: ssh from the DIFFERENT computer into the computer that has it's monitor in the kitchen
<wilberfan> rofl
<wilberfan> more detail:
<wilberfan> i have two computers
<wilberfan> they're BOTH in the kitchen.
<levander> wilberfan: then, you get a command prompt on the DIFFERENT computer that is running on the kitchen monitor computer
<wilberfan> they share ONE keyboard and mouse.
<levander> wilberfan: who's on first?
<wilberfan> one of those computers has mythtv front and backend on it
<levander> and the other has IRC on it?
<wilberfan> when the mythtv computer boots up--it's display doesn't show on the monitor--it shows in the TV in the next room...
<levander> wilberfan: yeah, so?
<levander> wilberfan: I just said to check if mythbackend is running, you can do that via ssh.
<wilberfan> so..........i have to take the keyboard and mouse into the next room to do any configuring....
<wilberfan> and you're saying ssh from machine 1 to machine 2....
<wilberfan> whew
<levander> wilberfan: just ssh from 1 to 2 to see if mythbackend is running
<levander> wilberfan: not to configure Myth
<levander> wilberfan: to configure Myth, stopping running around with the keyboard and mouse
<levander> wilberfan: bring the kitchen monitor into the room you are in now
<levander> wilberfan: you will never get it working otherwise
<wilberfan> ok.  let's move on.
<wilberfan> what's the best way to check if the backend is running?
<levander> wilberfan: 'ps -ef | grep myth' - see if mythbackend is in the output
<levander> wilberfan: you can ssh into the remote box to run that command
<wilberfan> how, exactly, do i do that?
<wilberfan> i don't remember the command
<levander> wilberfan: on the remote machine 'sudo apt-get install openssh-server' on the local machine, 'ssh <user@kitchenmonitorcomp>'
<levander> wilberfan: you have to run around with the keyboard/mouse to run 'sudo apt-get install openssh-server'
<levander> But, after you do that, you can 'sudo apt-get <package>' to your heart's content remotely.
<superm1> actually isn't ssh installed by the default install?
<superm1> i thought i had enabled it for that
<levander> superm1: no
<superm1> o
<superm1> oh yeah samba is
<superm1> ssh isnt
<wilberfan> openssh-server is already installed....
<levander> superm1: no open ports by default, security policy
<superm1> levander, well mythbuntu is a bit different
<levander> superm1: ssh is installed by default
<MythbuntuGuest05> I have a question about a HDTV qam tuner supported
<levander> superm1: i stand corrected
<superm1> levander, yeah i thought i had activated that for install
<superm1> :)
<superm1> levander, that is the default security policy for ubuntu however
<superm1> you are correct there
<wilberfan> host key verification failed...
<levander> superm1: I could see making exceptions to that security policy for Mythbuntu, but I wouldn't overdo the exceptions...
<MythbuntuGuest05> Hauppage 1800 MCE kit qam/atsc/ntsc? is it support or will 8.04 support it?
<levander> wilberfan: just say yes to that 'host key verification' message
<levander> wilberfan: that happens the 1st time you ssh into a box
<wilberfan> it's not giving me a yes or no options
<superm1> MythbuntuGuest05, i'm not too sure on that hardware
<levander> wilberfan: it just means the ssh client doesn't know the remote machine, yet
<superm1> wilberfan, have you tried to ssh into a previous install?
<levander> wilberfan: it gets to know it the 1st time you ssh into it
<wilberfan> it just failed and gave me a prompt back...
<superm1> if so then rm ~/.ssh/known_hosts
<superm1> on your remote machine
<MythbuntuGuest05> not showing it on the list its a new card
<superm1> MythbuntuGuest05, check out linuxtv.org
<superm1> and see if its listed there at all
<wilberfan> can't i delete the known_hosts and start over?
<superm1> wilberfan, that's what i said :)
<wilberfan> lol
<wilberfan> i see that now....
<superm1> MythbuntuGuest05, or even better, try it and let everyone know if it worked for you :)
<wilberfan> $ ps -ef | grep myth
<wilberfan> 1000      5373  5342  0 17:41 ?        00:00:00 /usr/bin/ssh-agent /usr/bin/dbus-launch --exit-with-session /usr/share/mythbuntu/session.sh
<wilberfan> 1000      5376     1  0 17:41 ?        00:00:00 /usr/bin/dbus-launch --exit-with-session /usr/share/mythbuntu/session.sh
<wilberfan> 1000      5702  5685  0 18:23 pts/1    00:00:00 grep myth
<wilberfan> what is that telling us?
<superm1> wilberfan, so the backend isn't running
<superm1> like i said before look at your log file
<wilberfan> [sigh] it's NOT?
<superm1> <superm1> if mythbackend isn't running, checkout /var/log/mythtv/mythbackend.log
<superm1> <superm1> it is most indicative of what you did that broke things
<superm1> <superm1> the most common cause is permissions
<wilberfan> where, exactly does it indicate it's not running?
<superm1> you would have had an entry like this:
<superm1> mythtv   22816     1  4 18:47 ?        00:04:27 /usr/bin/mythbackend --daemon --logfile /var/log/mythtv/mythbackend.log --pidfile /var/run/mythtv/mythbackend.pid --noupnp
<superm1> if it was
<wilberfan> permissions...  maybe 'wilberfan' changed 'mythtv' settings??
<superm1> permissions usually meaning the recordings directory
<superm1> if you changed where it is at
<wilberfan> i probably did....
<superm1> and it can't be written to by the daemon user, 'mythtv'
<superm1> like i said
<superm1> look at that log
<wilberfan> which log?
<superm1> it tells you *exactly* why the backend couldn't launch
<superm1> <superm1> <superm1> if mythbackend isn't running, checkout /var/log/mythtv/mythbackend.log
<wilberfan> "permission denied"
<superm1> look at it with sudo then
<levander> superm1: yeah, you're permissions are weird, you should be able to read (not write) mythbackend.log by default
<wilberfan> sudo: /var/log/mythtv/mythbackend.log: command not found
<superm1> levander, yeah you are able to
<superm1> if you are in the mythtv group
<superm1> wilberfan, you need to use an editor or line reader
<levander> wilberfan: just 'less /var/log/mythtv/mythbackend.log'
<superm1> such as nano or cat
<levander> wilberfan: 'less' is a file reader, you view text files in it
<bluec_> anyone have a remote recommendation?  I need to control mythtv, receiver, and and TV.  better to use one programmable/lerning remote or irblaster setup?
<wilberfan> ok...there's hundreds of lines of text here...what am i looking for?
<levander> wilberfan: type a '>' to go to the end of the file
<bluec_> levandar, does http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/ work so he could paste the log there?
<levander> wilberfan: at the end of the file, it says anything about an error
<wilberfan> /media/sdb1//nfslockfile.lock: Permission denied
<wilberfan> Unable to open lockfile!
<wilberfan> Be sure that '/media/sdb1/' exists and that both
<wilberfan> the directory and that file are writeable by this user.
<wilberfan> :|
<superm1> like i said
<superm1> permissions
<levander> superm1: could the lock file be left open by a previous run of mythbackend?  maybe he should just delete the lock file?
<superm1> its not just the lock file
<superm1> its that it can't be modified
<superm1> you need to make sure that the owner of /media/sdb1 is mythtv:mythtv
<superm1> sudo chown mythtv:mythtv -R /media/sdb1
<levander> superm1: okay, i had to ask you because i'm not sure how that lock file works
<superm1> if you want to use that for your recordings directory
<wilberfan> sdb1 is an NTFS partition--will that make a difference??
 * superm1 shrugs
<superm1> well you sure like to complicate things here
<wilberfan> no, i DON'T actually!
<superm1> :)
<wilberfan> :|
<levander> Gutsy was supposed to ship with good NTFS file system handling, I'd guess no.
<superm1> does it have to be ntfs?
<wilberfan> no, it doesn't.....
<levander> But, in the past, yes, NTFS would definitely have made a difference.
<wilberfan> i was thinking of reformatting it ext3, btw...
<levander> I haven't tried it in Gutsy though.
<superm1> well the thing is that gutsy ships good ntfs file system support, only when you are using it for user level stuff
<wilberfan> shall i pick another partition...see if that makes a diff??
<superm1> because permissions are more irrelevant
<superm1> could you make it something a little more unix permissions friendly
<superm1> like xfs
<superm1> or jfs
<superm1> or pick another partition?
<levander> I'm getting 1/2 hour per GB of storage with SDTV.  Is that pretty good, or can I optimize it down quite a bit?
<andr3www> hi
<superm1> levander, that's pretty good
<wilberfan> superm1: i can definitely pick another partition....
<superm1> whatever you end up doing, the most important thing is that the owner is mythtv:mythtv
<superm1> so if you continue to use ntfs, you have to mount it as the mythtv user
<levander> superm1: Damn, that means I need a new hard disk.  An 80 GB isn't going to cut it.
<andr3www> I'm trying to diagnose my channels listing but I get unreadable text in my channels.conf:
<andr3www> cat /home/andrew/.azap/channels.conf
<andr3www> WUTV-HD�:473028615:8VSB:49:52:3
<wilberfan> how should i proceed from here?
<wilberfan> what's the first thing I should do?
<wilberfan> (other than go strangle something)
<superm1> wilberfan, well that's up to you.  if you are going to wipe this partition
<superm1> then open up a partition editor such as gparted
<superm1> wipe it
<superm1> and format it xfs
<superm1> and then chown it and continue
<wilberfan> no, i'd rather pick another partition... just to see if that makes a diff...
<superm1> well it will as long as its friendly to unix permissions
<superm1> and lets you set the owner of it to be mythtv
<levander> wilberfan: gparted, format the new partition, then make sure the new partition is mounted with correct permissions
<levander> superm1: ext3 isn't friendly to unix permissions?
<superm1> levander, yes but not to mythtv recordings
<wilberfan> i don't want to use sdb1 for right now...;  i'd rather try one of the existing ext3's...
<levander> superm1: You do some detailed stuff with permissions in Myth?
<superm1> because deleting large files with ext3 blocks the cpu
<levander> wilberfan: Do you have other stuff on these existing ext3's?
<wilberfan> levander: yes...
<superm1> levander, well just the daemon user, mythtv needs to have the permissions to write to the directory
<superm1> nothing fancy
<levander> superm1: Ah, what's the best filesystem then for the recordings directory?
<superm1> xfs
<superm1> is what i recommend
<superm1> some people like to push jfs
<superm1> but just stay away from reiser and ext3 if you can
<levander> superm1: You know, I said that on the Ars forums, XFS.  Then like 5  people jumped on me and said I was stupid.  Idiots.
<superm1> what did they say?
<levander> superm1: Do you just run XFS for MythTV recordings, or for everything?  Like, even '/'?
<wilberfan> how do i exit from 'less', btw?
<levander> wilberfan: 'q'
<superm1> levander, i only use it for recordings and media
<superm1> levander, for my root filesystem i stick with ext3
<levander> wilberfan: Since you don't know 'less' already, maybe you're better off disconnecting from the remote machine, 'ssh -X <user>@<remote>' and then on the remote machine type 'xtoolwait gedit'.
<levander> wilberfan: That gives you a GUI editor, running on the remote machine, with direct access to the files on the remote machine.
<levander> superm1: Is there a technical reason for sticking with ext3, or is it just laziness?
<superm1> levander, well journaling is a good idea to have
<superm1> levander, on more important things like a root file system
<levander> superm1: Oh, I thought XFS had journaling.
<superm1> levander, it does, but it also doesn't cleanly handle recovering that journal
<superm1> in the event of a bad shut down
<levander> superm1: This, I didn't not know.  Thanks.
<superm1> levander, i've lost things in the past on a root xfs file system
<superm1> levander, and mythtv recordings are of a lower priority
<levander> superm1: I bet you learned quick at that point that you can't recover from an XFS journal.
<superm1> levander, well there are "supposed" to be ways to recover
<superm1> levander, but i had piss poor luck with it
<superm1> so i've kept ext3 for all root filesystems since then
<levander> superm1: Plus, the journal probably eats a lot of room for something like Myth recordings...
<levander> superm1: You know, I've never had to go to my journal to recover anything.
<superm1> well i dont know how much the journal really takes up space wise
<superm1> i've never had to investigate that
<levander> superm1: And, I don't have my PC hooked up to a UPS, and I have brown-outs.
<levander> superm1: Yeah, I'm just guessing, I don't know.
<levander> wilberfan: How you coming with gedit?
<wilberfan> i just dragged the keyboard and mouse into the next room to change the recording partition
<wilberfan> that didn't seem to help
<levander> wilberfan: you could have changed the permissions via ssh
<superm1> wilberfan, make sure the new one has the correct permissions too
<wilberfan> what's that command again?
<levander> wilberfan: 'ssh -X <user>@<remote-machine-name>'
<wilberfan> no, i got that one...
<wilberfan> the chown one...
<levander> wilberfan: can you search backwards in your IRC client?
<levander> this is just what superm1 typed above: 'sudo chown mythtv:mythtv -R /media/sdb1'
<wilberfan> does the "R" take care of all the sub-folders?
<wilberfan> "recursive"?
<levander> Yes
<levander> recursive, yes
<wilberfan> might as well change the entire partition, right?
<levander> superm1: I have no idea, you know?
<wilberfan> no prob there?
<levander> superm1: From the command, I'd guess yes wilberfan.
<superm1> well it depends if you are using anythign else on there
<wilberfan> superm1: what do you mean?
<superm1> from the way you described things, it sounded like you were using the partition just for recordings
<wilberfan> i already have videos there i'd like to watch, too...
<superm1> well you should make subdirectories then
<superm1> one for recordings
<superm1> and one for videos
<wilberfan> because....?
<superm1> videos should be permissions of whatever user you use to put them there
<superm1> recordings should be the mythtv user
<wilberfan> ah...
<wilberfan> ok, i now have a /media/sdb5/recording   with mythtv as the owner...  now i can try changing the mythtv config, yes?
<wilberfan> (i really appreciate your help with this stuff, guys...  i've been at this all day...and I'm kinda frazzled!)
<superm1> yes
<levander> wilberfan: You're diving into Linux head first, good for you.
<wilberfan> it's telling me that directory is "not writable"!
<wilberfan> yeah, head first--without a helmet!!
<wilberfan> "it's"= the backend setup screens
<KLIMAUDIO> is it possible to pass audio over HDMI in linux?
<wilberfan> did this command not make it writable?:  sudo chown mythtv:mythtv -R /media/sdb5/recording
<superm1> wilberfan, no big deal
<superm1> ignore the warning right there
<wilberfan> (easy for HIM to say!)
<superm1> as long as you really changed the permissions it won't matter
<wilberfan> so i select the "No, i know what i am doing" option?
<wilberfan> lol
<superm1> KLIMAUDIO, depends on the vendor of the hdmi output that you have
<superm1> wilberfan, yeah
<wilberfan> (even though i don't!)
<wilberfan> lol
<superm1> wilberfan, that is something we should take care of though (that warning)
<wilberfan> HOLY CRAPSICLES!!! MY LIVETV IS WORKING AGAIN!!!
<superm1> :)
<superm1> permissions permissions permissions
<superm1> those problems never seem to go away :)
<wilberfan> So, the lesson here...  is to make sure the recording directory is owned by--specifically--mythtv?!
<superm1> yes.
<wilberfan> it is SUCH a relief to get that fixed...  i'd worked myself into quite a GeekSnit
<wilberfan> i owe someone(s) a reach-around or something....
<wilberfan> ;)
<superm1> all we ask is that you spread the help that you got :)
<wilberfan> if i can help--i will--trust me!
<levander> In this sentence, what does RW mean? "But, by hooking an IR blaster to your Myth box, you can send RF commands
<levander> to the Myth box via the RW and it can send IR commands to other
<levander> devices--thereby, you control your other devices using only the RW."
<superm1> the more people to help with problems the better
<KLIMAUDIO> superm1....I haven't purchased anything yet....I'm thinking about a motherboard with onboard HDMI
<superm1> levander, i'm not sure, what is the context?
<levander> wilberfan: How long you been using Linux?
<KLIMAUDIO> any ideas on a product...thinking of AMD based mobo
<wilberfan> levander: you're going to totally wet yourself if i tell you....
<levander> superm1: It's a thread on the mailing list where they're talking about what remote control to use with Myth.
<superm1> KLIMAUDIO, can't comment too much on such things.  no experience myself
<levander> wilberfan: 1 week?
<wilberfan> levander: August 2006
<wilberfan> [blushes]
<superm1> levander, i'm not really sure what is meant by that
<levander> KLIMAUDIO: I've seen people brag about onboard HDMI.  I'd check the mailing list for comments.
<wilberfan> the more holes i fall into, the more i learn--but it sure can bruise things up in the process!
<levander> superm1: I might email the guy who wrote that post.  From the description, it sounds like he's on to something.  But, I don't know what he's describing.
<levander> wilberfan: August 2006 is still pretty new.  There's a lot to UNIX.
<levander> wilberfan: Configuring Myth (unless you do the vast majority of the stuff just by the defaults) isn't that easy.
<wilberfan> well, thanks for not laughing at me TOO loud...  and, amen!  yes, the penquin is more complicated than he looks at first glance!!
<wilberfan> levander: i'm discovering that!!!
<superm1> wilberfan, as a few more words of advice
<wilberfan> yes, please...advice!!
<andr3www> Hi
<superm1> the default recordings directory (/var/lib/mythtv/recordings) has the permissions set properly
<andr3www> My Mythbuntu no longer boots
<levander> wilberfan: People who are talking about putthing their moms on Linux are idiots.  Ubuntu makes it lots easier to do that, but unless you wanna be your Mom's unpaid admin...
<superm1> so that is why most people don't run into issues, but the ones that change the directory
<superm1> that is why this is common enough
<wilberfan> ROFL!  that's exactly what i am--and she's running OSX!
<wilberfan> i actually got VNC running so i didn't have to run over there every 5 minutes....
<KLIMAUDIO> Using an HDMI output from a motherboard to pass 8 channels of 24/192 audio would be awesome....I was thinking of doing this to feed a Pannasonic receiver that uses no D/A converters..
<superm1> levander, well the idea is that you don't need to admin them as much as you did on windows
<levander> wilberfan: You're talking about putting your mom on Linux?  What are you?
<superm1> levander, which i can say i'm glad i switched my mom over
<wilberfan> levander: no...  mom's staying on OSX!!
<levander> superm1: I don't admin my mom at all on Windows.
<superm1> levander, i had to all the time
<superm1> levander, and it got very annoying
<levander> superm1: Win98, or Windows XP?  Win98, yeah, you had to be admin.
<superm1> levander, no she was on xp
<superm1> levander, and when i say admin, i mean cleaning up after her breaking things
<wilberfan> the only reason i didn't leave the recording directory as the default--is that mythbuntu is only installed on a 9.7 GB partition....
<levander> superm1: Well, I'm curious what problems she had, but that could be a long discussion...
<levander> superm1: Yeah, exactly.  That's what an admin does, fix broken things.  What did she break?
<superm1> levander, like you said a longer discussion than i want to go into right now
<levander> superm1: Yeah.
<superm1> i do have some other things to attend to this evening, so you guys have a good night :)
<wilberfan> superm1: thanks SO MUCH for your help....
<wilberfan> i  might have given up otherwise.....
<wilberfan> seriously, dude....good job.
<levander> You know, a neighbor of mine says he broke his sister's iMac.  He brought it into an Apple Store and they fixed it for free.  I wonder if he got lucky, or if they do that for everyone.
<levander> That's why I don't recommend Mac's to neighbor's.  There's no one they can mooch support off of.
<wilberfan> levander: you too...thanks for getting me through this...
<wilberfan> ...i'm probably a teensy bit over my head here...
<wilberfan> ...i like linux challenges--as long as they're not TOO steep....
<levander> wilberfan: superm1 did most of it, you realize he's one of the developers?  Not many pieces of software can you get support directly from the developer for.
<wilberfan> (then i end up just wanting to chuck things out into the yard...)
<levander> wilberfan: Try getting developer support from Microsoft...
<wilberfan> oh, i know!
<wilberfan> do you know konversation?  is there a way to save this discussion?
<levander> wilberfan: #kubuntu - i don't know
<wilberfan> the only other thing pissing me off about mythtv right now is that the channel up and down button on my remote perform a different function...
<wilberfan> you know anything about hauppauge remotes?!
<levander> wilberfan: I'm researching how to install a new remote for me now.
<levander> wilberfan: HOld on, I just saw a wiki page about that...
<levander> wilberfan: I'd look at this page and see if it's what you need: http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Customized_Remote_Control_Keys
<wilberfan> cool!
<wilberfan> muchas gracias, dude...
<levander> wilberfan: Before you do something like change the directory you store your recordings too, I'd look for doc's on how to do it before you do it.
<levander> wilberfan: Much easier that way.
<levander> wilberfan: Although, you can overdo the whole looking for docs thing...
<levander> wilberfan: It's a balance, looking for docs and just trying stuff.
<wilberfan> yeah...at some point--sometimes--you learn more faster by just trying things out....
<wilberfan> exactly...
<levander> wilberfan: yeah
<wilberfan> i just lost my balance today, that's all!
<wilberfan> :)
<levander> wilberfan: The more you use Linux, the better feel you get for when to look for doc's and when to just try.  I still err too much on looking for doc.'s.
<levander> towards looking for doc's**
<wilberfan> and i'm probably on the 'just try it' too often...
<wilberfan> reading ain't as much fun as TRYING!
<wilberfan> ;)
<wilberfan> you can read about riding a bike--but at some point, you really need to start pedalin'!
<wilberfan> ;)
<wilberfan> (and then pull the thorns out of your ass)
<levander> an exaggeration, but clever, i'll probably use that one
<wilberfan> ;)
<wilberfan> levander: what was that gedit thing you were telling me about?
<levander> wilberfan: 'ssh -X <user>@<remote-machine>'
<levander> that enables "X forwarding" over the ssh connection
<levander> you run the X programs on the remote machine, but they are displayed on the local machine
<levander> after ssh'ing in, you run 'xtoolwait <prog-name>'
<levander> And, <prog-name> is displayed on the local machine.
<levander> You can't quit out of the ssh connection though until all programs you start this way have also been closed.
<wilberfan> oh...i just did xtoolwait on the remote machine...and gedit opened THERE.
<levander> It works for GUI applications, don't have to do it for command line tools.
<levander> wilberfan: did you get into the remote machine via 'ssh -X'?
<levander> wilberfan: you have to use that '-X' option
<wilberfan> yeah i just did that...
<wilberfan> but before i did, i was on the remote machine...to install gedit (apt-get install gedit)
<levander> wilberfan: 'xtoolwait <prog>' is just a safer way of doing '<prog> &'
<levander> wilberfan: they just put the program in the background, so you're shell does get held up by the program
<wilberfan> then while still on the remote machine, i did an xtoolwait gedit..and it opened a gedit window on the remote machine...
<levander> wilberfan: you have to close ssh, then go back in via 'ssh -X'
<levander> wilberfan: '-X' enables X Forwarding to the machine you ssh from.
<wilberfan> xtoolwait: unable to open display (), NOT executing gedit
<levander> wilberfan: and, you ssh'd in?
<levander> wilberfan: ssh -X in'd?
<wilberfan> yes...
<wilberfan> does gedit have to be installed on the local machine??
<levander> maybe it's turned off by default, i don't remember if i had to turn it on or not
<levander> wilberfan: i don't think so
<levander> wilberfan: couldn't open display is an X error, not a "couldn't find program" bash error
<wilberfan> how do you close an ssh session?  just exit?
<wilberfan> "exit"?
<levander> wilberfan: yes, or Ctrl-D for short
<levander> wilberfan: on a 'ssh -X' connectiont, 'echo $DISPLAY' and copy the output into this channel
<wilberfan> maybe it wasn't closed properly...let's try again...
<levander> wilberfan: is the name of your machine in your bash prompt?  that's how I tell what machine the prompt I'm in is from.
<wilberfan> wilberfan@dell-mythtv:~$ $DISPLAY
<wilberfan> -bash: localhost:10.0: command not found
<wilberfan> ?
<levander> wilberfan: it was 'echo $DISPLAY' but I get the gist from that output
<levander> wilberfan: the value of DISPLAY is correct
<levander> wilberfan: DISPLAY is a bash environment variable.  The '$' evaluates the variable and gives you the value.  'echo' prints out that value.
<wilberfan> THERE it goes...
<levander> what goes?
<wilberfan> i now have a gedit window open on the local machine....
<levander> wilberfan: cool, huh?
<levander> wilberfan: that's the easy way to access GUI apps on your Myth box.  Just don't forget, 'ssh -X'
<wilberfan> is there a file-browser i could run that way...?
<wilberfan> the local machine is sidux the remote is mythbuntu...
<levander> wilberfan: 'nautilus' - or actually, i dunno the name of the XFCE one (which is what comes with Mythbuntu, GNOME comes with Ubuntu).
<wilberfan> (but what kind of command is 'xtoolwait'?!  what does the name mean??)
<wilberfan> on xfce it's thunar, i think....
<levander> wilberfan: google says XFCE's file manager is Thunar...
<wilberfan> so 'xtoolwait thunar'?
<levander> wilberfan: 'xtoolwait <prog>' is just a safer way of doing '<prog> &'
<levander> wilberfan: they just put the program in the background, so you're shell does get held up by the program
<levander> wilberfan: yes
<wilberfan> it WORKS!
<wilberfan> :)
<levander> wilberfan: 'man xtoolwait' for more info
<levander> wilberfan: try running a program without the xtoolwait at the beginning and see what happens to your shell prompt
<levander> wilberfan: that's the best way to explain it
<wilberfan> i'm a-scared to try that!
<wilberfan> lol
<levander> wilberfan: it doesn't hurt anything
<wilberfan> you don't get the prompt back, huh...?
<levander> right
<levander> the shell is running the programming
<levander> you get the prompt back when the program completes
<wilberfan> do you know ANYTHING about configuring multiple screens?
<levander> xtoolwait puts the program in the background, and you get your shell prompt back while the program is running, because the program is running in the background
<wilberfan> i've been phucking around with mythbuntu since wednesday (?), and at one point i managed to get the myth output to the tv--while having a xfce desktop on the monitor...
<wilberfan> but when i opened something like firefox on the xfce desktop--the window would open on the tv!!
<levander> wilberfan: If you're doing TV Out with one of the two screens, follow the 2nd method in this guide (not the TwinView first one): https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaTVOut
<levander> wilberfan: Where you using TwinView when it opened on the TV?
<wilberfan> i haven't been able to figure out the difference between 'twinview' 'mirror' xinerama, etc...!
<wilberfan> not sure what you mean by "where"?
<levander> wilberfan: If you use TwinView, it's all one big giant screen.  If you use the 2nd method in that guide I linked to, you have two separate desktops.
<wilberfan> i would like all the mythtv output (liveTV, video playback, etc) to go to the TV, and all the "computer" stuff to stay on the monitor....
<levander> wilberfan: twinview and xinerama do basically the same thing.  twinview is nvidia's implementation for nvidia cards and the nvidia driver.  xinerama is x.org's implementation and works with all video cards.
<wilberfan> ahhhh.....
<wilberfan> am i describing somthing xinerama does??
<levander> wilberfan: twinview and xinerama make one big desktop (that shares info between monitors better).  2 separate X screens make two separate desktops - one for each monitor.
<levander> wilberfan: I think so, I've never used xinerama.
<levander> wilberfan: Just follow the 2nd method in that guide I linked to.
<wilberfan> this one?:  A more complicated way - Running 2 X-Screens
<levander> wilberfan: yeah
<wilberfan> so that method will display the video on the TV, and leave me a desktop to work with on the monitor...?
<wilberfan> :)
<levander> wilberfan: you need it for tV out.  So that you don't have what happened to you above happen.
<wilberfan> lol
<levander> wilberfan: yes
<wilberfan> you mean the "firefox opened on the tv" scenario....
<levander> yeah
<levander> wilberfan: you could have dragged firefox onto the other monitor, just by dragging it around like regular
<wilberfan> i tried that--wouldn't leave the TV window....
<wilberfan> the pointer wouldn't go any further than the edge of the tv window....
<levander> wilberfan: maybe you weren't using Twinview...
<wilberfan> very frustrating...
<levander> wilberfan: did you try the other edge?
<levander> wilberfan: there are two side edges, it only goes off one of the two
<wilberfan> yeah, i was just "pedaling the bike"--not really sure WHAT i was doing at that point...
<wilberfan> i'm pretty sure i tried both edges...but maybe not?  I had configured the 2nd desktop to be to the right...so i was dragging it that direction...
<levander> wilberfan: just try again, you've said a few times stuff just doesn't work, then with no explanation, you'll be like "IT WORKED!!!"
<wilberfan> well, i'm totally spooked at trying to set up two screens again...  the last time I tried (remember i said i've reinstalled mythbuntu 3 times today?), i got two screens going, but they were reversed!   The myth out put was to the monitor--and the desktop was on the TV!
<levander> wilberfan: the only file you modify is xorg.conf, just make a copy of it before you change it
<wilberfan> i was using the onboard nvidia config thing and the ubuntu 'screens' util
<levander> If you screw it up, just copy your old xorg.conf back over it and restart X.
<wilberfan> oh, yes...i've done that a LOT in the past!  :)
<wilberfan> i take a copy of my xorg.conf to bed with me--for safe keeping!
<wilberfan> (kidding)
<levander> Always do that before you modify X.  I've gotten caught a few times not doing it.  And, it's saved me after trying for an hour to figure out what I did wrong when I did do it.
<wilberfan> i may save the two-screen thing for next weekend...
<levander> not a bad idea, you've done a lot already
<wilberfan> the sucky thing about xorg, is ONE thing wrong--and it won't start....
<wilberfan> argh!
<levander> wilberfan: and, it doesn't tell you what's wrong, not even what line, it just says "parse error" when you've just got like a random keystroke 'K' on a line it shouldn't be on
<levander> YOu know about /var/log/Xorg.0.log though don't you?  Occasionally I've found stuff in there.
<wilberfan> oooh.  there's a "connectedmonitor" option.  wonder if that helps prevent the Firefox Scenario?
<levander> wilberfan: maybe, i don't think so, it's like if nvidia driver detects the type of monitor hooked up to that screen incorrectly, ConnectedMonitor overrides it.
<levander> wilberfan: what video card you have?
<wilberfan> in this box, an nVidia GeForce 5200...
<wilberfan> (there's a 6600 in the AMD64x2)
<wilberfan> the hauppauge card is installed in the 5200 box...  wanted to get it working on the backup box first....
<wilberfan> hey, i think this gives me a root gedit!:  xtoolwait gksu gedit
<wilberfan> :)
<levander> it does
<wilberfan> any parting wisdom you'd like to share?  I think 12 hours of this is enough for today...
<wilberfan> ;)
<levander> wilberfan: no, just keeping getting your hands dirty, that's how you learn with computers
<wilberfan> i can't seem to stop...it's just too challenging and interesting..
<levander> Yeah, you're a geek.
<wilberfan> ...and sad but true:  the more trouble you get into..the more you learn!
<wilberfan> yep!  guilty as charged!
<wilberfan> i probably average--no lie-4 or 5 hours a day on this stuff....
<levander> I do too.  Well, lately I have been.
<wilberfan> thanks again--a ton--for your help today...  i was gettin' frantic there...
<levander> np
<wilberfan> i would have given up in September of 2006, if not for guys like you!
<wilberfan> (Dapper did NOT work right-out-of-the-box!!!)
<wilberfan> God bless 'em, Gutsy is a wonderment....
<wilberfan> and i REALLY like Sidux, too....
<levander> wilberfan: we get it, you're elated
<wilberfan> ok.  i'll shut up now...
<wilberfan> thanks again...
<levander> you don't have to do a Oscar's acceptance speech.
<wilberfan> hey, i'm excited about this shit...
<wilberfan> ;)
<wilberfan> (like you couldn't tell)
<levander> don't forget to thank your mother!
<wilberfan> LOL
<wilberfan> g'nite....
<levander> yeah, get som esleep
<jb> can anyone tell me why I dont have audio from Mythtv even though I have audio on my regular cd or movies
<levander> take a bath or something first to calm down
<levander> jb: Have you checked your alsa mixer?  Maybe the mixer channel that does audio for the TV is just muted?
<jb> levander: I did and is not muted, only the line in is muted otherwise will have audio even when log out of myth
<levander> jb: not sure, i'd search the wiki
<jb> tried that but there is very limited info
<BHSPitMonkey> hey all
<Mersault> Alright, back
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. Playing some videos but i want to make the mythtv play them all basicially. :) its a bunch of divx videos. There a way to make a playlist?  or am i just overlooking somthing obvious..
<axscode> hi, just wondering whats the password for ROOT?
<axscode> can you help me
<axscode> i have to use the fdisk to repartion my other HD. i need the root
<axscode> in the livecd.
<directhex|bsp> there is no root account in ubuntu
<directhex|bsp> if you want a superuser terminal, use "sudo bash"
<hugol1> directhex| there is root account in ubuntu
<levander> Can you skip commercials while watching live TV?
<hugol1> the password is not set-up
<hugol1> levander yes
<levander> hugol1: Didn't seem to be working for me.  You hit HOME to skip to the beginning of the next commercial, and END to skip to the end of the next commercial?
<hugol1> levander:  I have it automatic
<levander> All right, I'm gonna try again.
<hugol1> anyway, you have to be way back for it to work
<hugol1> I guess it takes its time to scan the full recording for ads
<hugol1> it worked for me when I paused live tv in a movie I was watching and went to pick up my girlfriend at her house
<directhex|bsp> hugol1, to all intents and purposes there isn't one. you can't log into it, you can't use it, per se
<directhex|bsp> hugol1, and assorted config files are all set to force the sudo scheme
<hugol1> directhex| then how do I do it
<hugol1> ?
<hugol1> levander I was like an hour behind live tv and then ad skipping worked
<levander> After you've recorded a program, why does it later have to be transcoded?  What is it transcoded to?
<levander> hugol1: I'm waiting for a commercial to come up on Live TV before I can try it there.
<levander> I just tried it on a recorded show, it worked.  I think.
<levander> Commercial skipping is flat out not working on Live TV, even though it is on Recorded shows.
<Mersault> Hello, I installed the SVN weekly builds last night on mythbuntu 7.10, but mythmusic requires libflac7, which doesn't exist in the repos I have. Is there a repo I can add that has this package?
<MythbuntuGuest91> hello I have this problem with my box (I'm a noob). I just installed mythbuntu, and got a hauppauge 150, when I choose "watch tv" I get the message that MythTV is already using all available inputs for the channel I've selected...but I'm not recording anything whats the issue?
<pdragon> sounds like the backend wasn't fully set up
<pdragon> make sure you have a video source defined in the backend setup
<pdragon> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV_Gutsy_Backend_Frontend_Desktop
<pdragon> i had that happen myself when i first started and i think that's the step i missed
<keescook> superm1: uk mirror has had rsync down for the past few days?
<tgm4883_laptop> keescook, yep
<tgm4883_laptop> afaik, the whole box is down
<tgm4883_laptop> it had the website on it too
<rhpot1991> anyone using a LVM?
<rhpot1991>  !LVM
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<tgm4883_laptop> not anymore
<rhpot1991> I'm trying to upgrade a drive to a large one, but unfortunately I already have 2 SATA drives in the LVM
<rhpot1991> so I can't access the LVM without both of them hooked up and can't hook the other drive up to pvmove the drive I am replacing
<rhpot1991> seems like there should be some way around this, but I'm not sure how
 * tgm4883_laptop shrughs
<tgm4883_laptop> i haven't used it in a long time
<foxbuntu> rhpot1991, I am
<foxbuntu> rhpot1991, go pickup a 30$ SATA PCI controller and then you can do it
<rhpot1991> eh
<rhpot1991> no way of temporarily pulling a drive out of the volume so I can add the new one and pvmove?
<rhpot1991> I already backed up the contents to a 1TB mybook, so I can just delete the LVM and make a new one, I was trying to avoid the 8 hours of xfer time that will take though
<foxbuntu> nope
<foxbuntu> u have the two options
<tgm4883> can't you just pull the data cable?
<foxbuntu> tgm4883, nope...then you can't pvmove
<tgm4883> ah
<rhpot1991> ya pvmove needs access to the entire volume group it seems
<foxbuntu> thats because LVM is really just creating a single mount point for multiple drives, but it still relies on the physical drives
<foxbuntu> unlike RAID
<foxbuntu> ...as tgm4883 knows now :)
<rhpot1991> I don't get why you can't remove a physical volume without moving the contents though
<rhpot1991> trying to preseve data I guess
<foxbuntu> its because of the way LVM handles writing data to the drive
<rhpot1991> ah ok
<rhpot1991> think I'd be better pvmoving it to the mybook, or just backing up files that I care about?
<foxbuntu> just back it up and rebuild
<foxbuntu> good time to clean up your drive
<foxbuntu> :)
<rhpot1991> not really much junk on them, mostly recordings actually
<foxbuntu> but make sure to clear out stuff from the DB if you remove recordings\
<rhpot1991> I picked up some storage on black friday, so I figured I could swap some things around and gain more room
<foxbuntu> ah
<rhpot1991> have you ever done a pvmove?
<rhpot1991> howto seems to indicate that it is painfully slow
<foxbuntu> yes it will be
<foxbuntu> it might actually be faster the other way
<rhpot1991> alright
<rhpot1991> I'll do it that way then, wont require any extra money then either
<foxbuntu> USB 2 is fast enough
<rhpot1991> I have seen some errors where a backend tries to transcode a recording that is on another backend, any idea how to stop it from doing that?
<Mersault>  installed the SVN weekly builds last night on mythbuntu 7.10, but mythmusic requires libflac7, which doesn't exist in the repos I have. Is there a repo I can add that has this package?
<tgm4883> rhpot1991, you could set it to only do jobs on the same backend
<rhpot1991> I figured that much by the error, though the master backend is apparently telling the 2nd backend to start the job instead of waiting, wasn't sure if there was a way of disabling that
<rhpot1991> it only happens if I queue up more than one transcode
<rhpot1991> though I haven't tried to transcode on the 2nd backend yet
<superm1> Mersault, um on gutsy there is libflac8
<Mersault> ah, I see.
<superm1> Mersault, did you install from the feisty component by accident?
<Mersault> copy/pasted from the website, which apparently has feisty
<Mersault> I just checked, yes it was feisty
<superm1> website has feisty on it?
<superm1> ruh oh
<superm1> yick that is from are ould backup website
<superm1> that we had to restore
<superm1> i'll fix that
<superm1> thanks for the catch
<superm1> i hope there are no other mishaps
<Mersault> heh
<Mersault> glad to be of service :)
<superm1> Mersault, if you see anything else that looks wrong feel free to ping
<superm1> its possible there were other small changes since then too
<Mersault> no problem
<superm1> tgm4883, like all the old screenshots came in somehow
<Mersault> I just replace feisty with gutsy, right?
<superm1> yeah
<superm1> i just updated the site
<tgm4883> bleh
<superm1> is bleh a word?  i thought that was a super paper mario only thing
<tgm4883> it is now
<superm1> hey frink_ any updates on the server btw?
<Mersault> alright, I'm updated to gutsy packages...
<superm1> honestly i'm surprised you were even able to install the feisty ones
<Mersault> install and use
<Mersault> anyway, seems ot be resolved now
<rhpot1991> is there anything built into myth for detecting orphaned recordings?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-11-27
<rhpot1991> so, I am looking for a way to find out if there are any recordings in my recordings directory that do not have a database record associated with them (old recordings from when I first installed and didn't know what I was doing, etc...), any ideas?
<WcktKlwn> has anyone setup a chaintech av-710 spdif with ac3 encoding?
<CaptainPatent> Hey, question about setting up fstab in my system...
<CaptainPatent> I added a new hdd, looked up the UUID and placed it in my fstab file with mountpoint
<CaptainPatent> the problem is when I go to reboot the primary harddrive gets mounted as read-only for some reason and effectively nerfs my system
<CaptainPatent> Does anyone have any ideas what may be causing this?
<CaptainPatent> I didn't change the -rw tag in the fstab file
<CaptainPatent> for the root drive
<CaptainPatent> This is Feisty-based btw
<bluec99> what does the line for your primary HD look like in fstab?
<CaptainPatent> the primary is something like UUID=xxxx.xxxxx.xxxxxx / ext3 defaults,errors=remount-rw 0 1
<CaptainPatent> for the primary
<bluec99> interesting, mine: UUID=<guid> ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro
<bluec99> you certain the previous shutdown was clean? maybe mounted RO after improper shutdown?
<bluec99> i had an earlier fedora install on ibm t40 that would reboot into RO.  was due to block errors on the HD. had to boot recovery disk and unmount primary HD
<CaptainPatent> doesn't the option -ro designate as read only though?
<CaptainPatent> pretty sure it does
<bluec99> that is only on error though - "errors=remount-ro"
<CaptainPatent> ahhh
<CaptainPatent> that makes sense
<CaptainPatent> I actually found I was missing an option in fstab for my new hdd so I'm currently getting a new set of errors
<CaptainPatent> I'll try and change that to -ro and see what happens
<bluec99> note  that mine was error=ro.  i don't think your has the 'error'
<bluec99> this looks like a way to force fsck to look for possible HD failure:
<bluec99> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=699590&postcount=2
<CaptainPatent> it's not hdd failure though
<CaptainPatent> If I strip out the new hdd it works fine
<CaptainPatent> and if I mount the new hdd myself it works fine
<CaptainPatent> but if I automount it throws a crap-fest
<bluec99> got me then.  still seems like the new hdd could prevent a proper shutdown and thus trigger ro on reboot.
<bluec99> what does the line for the new hd look like? especially the numbers at the end..
<CaptainPatent> it's UUID=<drive id> /db ext3 defaults 0 1 I believe
<CaptainPatent> yep
<bluec99> hmm, most of my 'extra' drives go in with 0 0 man on fstab to see confirm what those are for
<CaptainPatent> the first one is for something that became obsolete but was used in early redhat
<CaptainPatent> the other I'll have to look up again
<bluec99> "      The sixth field, (fs_passno), is used by the fsck(8) program to determine the order in which filesystem checks are done  at  reboot  time.       The  root  filesystem should be specified with a fs_passno of 1, and other filesystems should have a fs_passno of 2.  Filesystems within a       drive will be checked sequentially, but filesystems on different drives will be checked at the same time to utilize parallelism  availab
<bluec99> change your last number to 0 or 2 and give it a go.
<bluec99> only the root should have =1.
<CaptainPatent> you're right... I just saw that
<CaptainPatent> I'll give that a whirl
<CaptainPatent> the thing that really sucks about all this is it induces an error which causes the primary hdd to be read only (even though I said not to) and I have to use a recovery distro to get it back to working order
<bluec99> what if you remove the physical connxn to the 2nd hd?
<bluec99> i.e. reboot, test(test). if error, shutdown (all ro, so no danger). remove cnxn to 2nd HD. boot.
<CaptainPatent> honestly, it's just as easy to slip a live cd rescue disk into the cd drive
<CaptainPatent> sweet monkey-snot I think it worked!
<bluec99> gotta love livecd. one of the most impressive advents
<bluec99> cool.  Good luck CaptainPatent.
<CaptainPatent> right on... although it may not be automounting... gonna make sure my options are right
<sslashes> my mythtv box is getting an xsession error about it lasting less than 10 seconds and my .xsession-errors file shows nothing of interest
<sslashes> any ideas as to where i could poke around?
<bluec99> funny, i'm working xorg error now 'restarted more than 3 times in 10 seconds' or something like that.  Found errors in /var/log/Xorg.0.log and working from there.
<sslashes> it is weird - x starts fine
<sslashes> i can fun sudo X and it starts up with no errors
<sslashes> but when starting with gdm, the xsessions errors out
<bluec99> X => still huge weakness.  I can never get it to behave the same way twice so far :)
<levander> p
<levander> Can someone tell me why my video screen is going off the bottom of the box I have it in?  I've used TV Overscan of nvidia-settings to actually make the "viewing port" on my monitor smaller than the monitor itself.  But, the video is being cut off on the bottom of the picture, where this viewing port ends.
<Aval0n> where does openbox load mythfrontend from? I want to add -v all -l logfile
<Aval0n> I found a menu.xml that had an execute /execute but when I entered the flag there it didn't seem to make a difference.
<levander> What is openbox?
<superm1> Aval0n, um openbox isn't used anymore
<superm1> in mythbuntu
<levander> Aval0n: I don't know answer to your question, but have you look in the ~/.bash_profile or ~/.bashrc file of the user that runs mythtv?  I'm guessing the user is called "mythtv".
<superm1> Aval0n, if you are using ubuntu-mythtv-frontend still (which used openbox), then it is started from a session start script in /usr/share/mythtv/
<levander> I figured out the answer to my question above, trying to fix something, I had set Overscan settings inside MythTV Setup.  I set those back to 0, the video going out of the Viewport problem went away.
<Varka> hi, what could be the reason that if i browse my recordings in mythfrontend every automatically recorded file is visible but every manually timed recording isnt?
<sh> register abc123
<MythbuntuGuest29> Hello - can anyone help me - my mythbuntu install is freezing
<katharos> hi, I recently installed mythbuntu on my gutsy machine, backend and frontend. and I cant get back to my normal gnome desktop
<katharos> I log in, and it's in xfce but it's dodgy
<directhex|bsp> pick a session from the gdm login screen
<katharos> awesome, thanx
<katharos> will that be the default now?
<directhex|bsp> depends on whether you clicked "just for this session" or "make default"
<katharos> that would make sense :) i'm feeling really stupid right now...
<michaellamothe> Hi all.
<michaellamothe> Some friends of mine over in #ubuntu-motu said that I should ask here for testing of my DVB application.  Are you guys able to help me with testing?  Please :)
<Varka> what could be the reason that if i browse my recordings in mythfrontend every automatically recorded file is visible but every manually timed recording isnt?
<directhex|bsp> filters. hit m, make sure you're not filtering things
<Varka> directhex|bsp, ill check that
<Varka> directhex|bsp, thx
<Varka> directhex|bsp, would you mind answering another question? ;)
<Varka> directhex|bsp, i cant change my keybindings
<Varka> directhex|bsp, in fact i can change them in the configurationmenu and the changes are accepted an persist but the have no effect at all
<michaellamothe> *** Frenchy thinks that he's used up all his IRC buddy tokens on #ubuntu-motu and has no credit left.
<directhex|bsp> some of us have jobs, and office pcs generally lack tv tuners!
<michaellamothe> directhex|bsp: Sorry, that wasn't a dig.  Just filling in the silence :).  I'm in AU and it's 00:35.
<michaellamothe> I might tune in at a better time slot.  Hope to talk to you again sometime.
<rhpot1991> anyone ever see xfs get corrupted and files go missing?
<pdragon> not myself. it's known to happen if you loose power while doing a write operation on an xfs partition, though
<pdragon> whatever was being written could be lost/corrupted
<pdragon> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xfs#Disadvantages
<rhpot1991> I backed up my recordings to a mybook
<rhpot1991> redid my LVM and was copying the files back to it over night
<rhpot1991> and now the mybook is missing half of my recordings and my videos directory
<rhpot1991> had to run xfs_repair earlier just to get it to mount
<rhpot1991> reported a bad superblock at one point, can't be good
<pdragon> sounds like your drive might be going bad
<rhpot1991> its a brand new mybook
<rhpot1991> just got it on friday
<rhpot1991> well thats not good, just unmounted ran xfs_repair -n (which should prompt to modify, didn't ask me anything) then remounted and I am missing my recordings dir now
<rhpot1991> and there are 3 random recordings in the root of the drive
<pdragon> new doesn't mean it ain't broke
<pdragon> seen many new hard drives bad right out of the box
<pdragon> external ones being some of the worst offenders
<rhpot1991> I agree, I'd like to rule out that I'm not doing something stupid first though
<rhpot1991> also it was a BF special so I am not sure they will have any in stock to exchange :(
<pdragon> i haven't done anything with LVM myself. but this is copying from an external drive to an LVM, right? so don't think that has anything to do with it
<pdragon> tried plugging the drive into another machine?
<rhpot1991> yap
<pdragon> maybe USB port is bad?
<rhpot1991> it should work just fine
<rhpot1991> it copied to it just fine
<rhpot1991> not yet, I'm at work and its at home
<rhpot1991> so I am doing what I can remotely
<[_Trimble_]> :(
<[_Trimble_]> I need help :(   superm1 around?
<[_Trimble_]> or anyone that's been able to get a channel change script/blaster to work?
<Trimble_Epic> ok, i guess I'll just lurk.  thx
<rhpot1991> not I sorry
<Trimble_Epic> it's ok :)
<Trimble_Epic> I leave on business for 2 weeks tomorrow.  I would REALLY like to get this working before I leave
<alexvd_> Hi I am looking to move to mythbuntu from knoppmyth.  I had a couple of questions.  1. I have 4 identical 250 gig IDE drives that I want to mount.  I dont see a way in the control panel or xfce menus to mount them easily.  2. I wish to take advantage of storage groups.  I understand this is only available in SVN.  I realize this is unstable.  Once I upgrade to SVN to get storage groups.  Will it constantly be updating o
<alexvd_> r can I just operate on a stable build for a while without worrying a new update is going to break it.
<Trimble_Epic> I upgradded from knoppmyth too
<Trimble_Epic> basically just wiped the machine and started over
<Trimble_Epic> but I only have 1 drive, so I can't really answer your questions...
<alexvd_> are you having issues with the directv script
<tgm4883> alexvd_, it's not going to update unless you tell it to
<Trimble_Epic> I do know, however, that I read a post on the mythbuntu forum about LVM or something like that to merge drives
<alexvd_> thank tgm
<alexvd_> dont want to use LVM, storage groups is better
<tgm4883> LVM can be used to make multiple drives look like one
<tgm4883> storage groups are better
<tgm4883> a few of us do use trunk
<alexvd_> yeah but you lose the whole vollume if one drive fails
<tgm4883> for that reason
<alexvd_> right so tgm are you using it
<Trimble_Epic> I'm not having issues with directTV.  I use dishnetwork.. the channel changing script itself seems to be working fine.  however, the tuner isn't being set to the proper channel (3) if the channel change script is entered in setup
<tgm4883> heh, not me yet, as I only have 1 large hard drive for recordings and multiple backends
<alexvd_> did you set the script to start in mythtv -setup
<alexvd_> i have a slave backend
<tgm4883> I do have it on my testing machine, but not for testing trunk, but rather something else
<tgm4883> brb coffee time :)
<alexvd_> did you setup nfs to stream to the main backend or do all the boxes have their own drives
<Trimble_Epic> I added the channel change script to the input selection in mythtv setup, yes.  I can see it trying to change the channel when I activate liveTV.  If I unplug the cord fromt he dish receiver and put it into the tv, i can see the the dish is doing the right thing
<alexvd_> what does the log say
<Trimble_Epic> dunno how to check it
<alexvd_> hehehe
<alexvd_> ok
<alexvd_> have to check logs
<Trimble_Epic> i'm a newb that's managed to get this far ;)
<alexvd_> especially for channel change
<alexvd_> so did you set the permissions
<Trimble_Epic> what log am I looking for?
<alexvd_> it should be the same as knoppmyth
<Trimble_Epic> yes, I made the channel change script executable.  it's working, i can see it work.  it's just that the hauppage 150 card isn't tuning in channel 3 to see it
<alexvd_> why do you need it to tune to channel 3
<Trimble_Epic> I never used the channel change thing back in knoppmyth.
<alexvd_> are u using coax
<alexvd_> or svideo output
<Trimble_Epic> heh.. i can't yet find the dongle for the 150 so that I can input composite
<Trimble_Epic> bad me i know. :(
<alexvd_> really want to use svideo
<Trimble_Epic> wife "cleaned" the office.
<alexvd_> the composite
<alexvd_> or coax is real bad
<alexvd_> ok
<alexvd_> hold for sec
<alexvd_> let me make sure the logs are in the same place
<Trimble_Epic> well, it's going through a stereo received that can only do as good as composite anyway
<alexvd_> on mythbuntu
<alexvd_> for video
<alexvd_> wait you have the composite coming from dish to the back of the 150 right
<alexvd_> and you have the audio cable right
<Trimble_Epic> no.. currently, the composite is coming off the dish and going directly tot he receiver for when I need to bypass the myth.  (Since it hasn't been working yet)
<Trimble_Epic> the audio is working fine - audio comes out of the soundcard and feeds into the stereo receiver, and is routed to where I expect it to go...
<Trimble_Epic> but I still HEAR static when I try to watch live TV because the tuner isn't tuning in the channel that the dishnetworkrecevier is putting the signal on.
<alexvd_> sorry my wife is pregnant
<Trimble_Epic> Grats!
<alexvd_> had to run and take care of something
<Trimble_Epic> my wife WANTS to be pregnany
<alexvd_> yeah second one in two years fun fun fun
<alexvd_> Ok
<tgm4883> back
<alexvd_> so the
<Trimble_Epic> :)
<alexvd_> lags should be in
<Trimble_Epic> logs
<tgm4883> no i have a seperate drive in each backend
<alexvd_> /var/log/mythtv/mythbackend.log
<tgm4883> yep
<alexvd_> you want to do the command
<alexvd_> cat /var/log/mythtv/mythbackend.log |more
<alexvd_> that will tell you what the issue with the channel change script is
<alexvd_> Eric do you know how to use terminal and get intot the box
<Trimble_Epic> the channel change script is working correctly.  it's just that the tuner isn't ont he righ tchannel
<alexvd_> Alright maybe i dont understand
<alexvd_> You want to use the tuner to change channels right
<tgm4883> Trimble_Epic, are you saying the the receiver is puting out on channel 3, but the tuner is tuned to something else?
<alexvd_> The mythbox to change the channel on the dish receiver
<Trimble_Epic> I want the hauppage pvr150 to STAY on channel 3, and the blaster script to change the dishreceiver's channels
<alexvd_> Ok
<alexvd_> it doesnt work like that
<Trimble_Epic> but the hauppauge seems to be set to something OTHER than 3 when live tv starts
<alexvd_> the pvr 150
<alexvd_> only captures
<Trimble_Epic> right
<alexvd_> everytime you change the channel in the script.  LiveTC
<alexvd_> will start on that channel
<Trimble_Epic> whats LiveTC?
<alexvd_> Sorry LiveTV
<Trimble_Epic> ok
<tgm4883> right, but it shouldn't work that way
<alexvd_> Can you try just plugging in the composite cable into the happaugge
<Trimble_Epic> I dont have the dongle otherwise I would
<alexvd_> have you searched the board on the gossammer threads mythtv site.  I have never done what you are looking to do.
<Trimble_Epic> ok, stupid me - it doesn't take a dongle, it takes yellow composite and a stereo phono jack... I suppose I could test that
<alexvd_> yes
<alexvd_> it will be poor quality
<tgm4883> I don't see how it would be worse quality, they should both be 480i right?
<alexvd_> well not really
<Trimble_Epic> my old ATI card needed a dongle for composite in.. silly me.  however - it SHOULD still work.
<Trimble_Epic> it DOES work if - I have no channel change script entered into the mythtv setup.
<alexvd_> Ok I am so confused.
<Trimble_Epic> if I have no channel change script entered, then I can manually change the hauppage's internal tuner to channel 3 and I can see the picture from the dish receiver just fine in LIVE tv.
<Trimble_Epic> yes, I'mconfused too
<alexvd_> Ok
<Trimble_Epic> if I then change to channel 4, I get static/snow... (cuz the dish receiver doesn't put any signal on 4)
<alexvd_> you dont ever use the tuner in the happauge
<Trimble_Epic> sure I do
<alexvd_> you only use it to capture
<alexvd_> No you dont
<Trimble_Epic> um... I did for a year
<alexvd_> hmmmm
<alexvd_> I am missing something
<Trimble_Epic> when I was using basic cable, the hauppage 150's internal tuner did the channel changing.
<alexvd_> right
<alexvd_> exactly
<Trimble_Epic> now I moved.  I live with a family with dishnetwork receivers.
<alexvd_> but now you are using the external box
<alexvd_> to change channels
<alexvd_> you setup your input connections right
<Trimble_Epic> right
<alexvd_> composite
<alexvd_> vs tuner1
<Trimble_Epic> no, still using coax.  which WORKS... so long as the channel change script isn't in place
<alexvd_> Ok
<alexvd_> thats your issue
<alexvd_> you have to go into the mythtv-setup
<alexvd_> and change the input connections
<tgm4883_laptop> Trimble_Epic, im not trying to pawn you off on them, but have you tried in #mythtv-users?  They should have more people there, someone who may have done this very thing you are trying to do
<Dr_willis> coax from the external tuner box  which outputs only on channel 3 or 4 going into the Coax in on the tv card?
<Trimble_Epic> I probably should be in there, tgm, but I didn't think to go in there ;)
<alexvd_> Wait I know what he is doing
<Dr_willis> sounds about like my setup that i need to do also.
<Trimble_Epic> correct, dr willis
<Dr_willis> Which i gave up on actually. :)
<Trimble_Epic> heh
<tgm4883_laptop> Dr_willis, Trimble_Epic, i'd like to have a small writeup on this eventually
<alexvd_> Right but you dont need to use the coax anymore to the card
<Trimble_Epic> sigh
<alexvd_> if you are ouputting from svideo or the composite
<Trimble_Epic> right now I need to due the the spagetti mess behind the tv.
<alexvd_> from the dish box
<Dr_willis> COrrect - you could be using the video/audo out from the digital box to the tuner card.
<alexvd_> right so you setup your input connection
<alexvd_> in mythtv-setup
<alexvd_> for composite not tuner 1
<alexvd_> tuner 1 is the coaz
<alexvd_> coax
<Trimble_Epic> at the moment, the composite output from the dishreceiver is being used to feed directly into the dish when i need to bypass the myth.  being able to bypass is a requirement for my setup.
<alexvd_> if you use external box and not analog cable
<alexvd_> why do you need to bypass myth
<Trimble_Epic> because "mom and dad" refuse to "Fuck with this thing" when they "Want to watch regular tv"
<alexvd_> heh eheheh
<alexvd_> ok but could you just test for now
<Trimble_Epic> so i have a 4 way switch box that feeds input to the stereo receiver.
<alexvd_> ahhhh
<alexvd_> Ok so you really want to be complicated
<alexvd_> Thier is a way to do what you want
<Trimble_Epic> raw dish is input 1, dvd is input 2, myth is input 3, and wii is input 4
<alexvd_> with Myth no dvd necessary
<alexvd_> and you could eliminate the raw dish too
<Trimble_Epic> what I want to know is what freakin channel the hauppauge's tuner is set to when a channel change script is entered into the field for channel change script in mythtv-setup
<alexvd_> if they can use the dish box and guide
<alexvd_> they can use mythtv
<alexvd_> Ok so I could be wrong but you need to go into mythtv setup
<alexvd_> and their is an option for that
<Trimble_Epic> trust me, alexvd, in a perfect world, I'd have everything going through the myth, and myth frontends in every room for them to work with
<alexvd_> thats what i have
<alexvd_> except wii
<alexvd_> you cant play video games through myth
<Varka> are there any other live tv OSD themes available for mythbuntu/mythtv?
<alexvd_> yes
<alexvd_> isthmus
<alexvd_> a bunch
<alexvd_> you can select them from the menu
<alexvd_> if you have other themes loaded
<alexvd_> bluetube has one
<alexvd_> as well
<tgm4883_laptop> Varka, are the live tv OSD different that the recorded OSD?
<Varka> hm, i searched configuration but i only found something to configure the menues but not the osd
<alexvd_> it in the tv section of setup
<Trimble_Epic> it's in playback settings i think
<alexvd_> right sorry
<alexvd_> Eric goto the gossammer threads users list and search
<alexvd_> i know people are doing what you do
<alexvd_> and using myth as just a dvr
<Varka> ok, ill search for it. thx. anyway, where to download additional themes?
<alexvd_> you have to download other themes goto juski homepage
<alexvd_> alot come in mythtv
<Trimble_Epic> ok, i know that in Input Sources > Tuner 1, I have options to set: External channel change command, and I can set "Preset tuner to channel:"  as well as "Starting Channel".  I understand what those settings SHOULD be.
<Varka> alexvd_, thank you
<tgm4883_laptop> Trimble_Epic, sounds like preset tuner to channel should be set to 3
<alexvd_> so preset tuner sounds like what you want select that to 3
<Trimble_Epic> that's what I have it set to.
<Trimble_Epic> but that's not what it's doing.
<Trimble_Epic> is there a log entry that would tell me when i start live tv that it's setting the tuner to 3?
<Varka> a last question, i cant change keybindings. in fact i can change them in the configuration menu and change persists but it has no effect at all.
<Trimble_Epic> the problem I'm having SEEMS TO BE that myth is either ignoring that setting "Preset tuner to channel:", or it's getting it wrong.  maybe I need to spell out three or maybe there's a code for 3 that I don't understand..
<tgm4883> Trimble_Epic, no it should just be 3
<alexvd_> Eric yes the logs would tell you what channel it is tuning too. Is that what you want
<tgm4883> Trimble_Epic, you have an external script filled in right?
<alexvd_> Mythweb would show what channel it is tuned to
<alexvd_> as well
<Trimble_Epic> i've tried 3 and 03  but neither seem to have the desired results.   keep in mind that if I blank out the channel change script, I can then manually tune to channel 3 using Watch Live TV and i get the picture just fine.
<tgm4883> Trimble_Epic, do this
<Trimble_Epic> as in - i leave the hauppage set to 3 and I can then using my dish remote to change the channels on the dish receiver and see them just fine.
<Trimble_Epic> so long as the hauppage is set to channel 3
<Trimble_Epic> and while i'm bitching, Hauppauge is a damned hard word to type.  @#$%
<Trimble_Epic> lololol
<tgm4883> with the channel change script in there and the preset to channel 3 in there, go into live tv (it should not be working at this point) and check mythweb and see what it's tuned to
<pdragon> type hp150 instead :)
<Varka> alexvd_, any idea why i cant change keybindings?
<alexvd_> Varka in mythweb?
<Trimble_Epic> i havn't used mythweb.  crash course please.. do i http:  into my mythbox's ipaddress?
<alexvd_> Eric yes
<tgm4883> Trimble_Epic, http://backendip/mythweb/status
<Varka> alexvd_, doesnt matter where i change them, mythfrontend, mythweb. the changes are taken and stay but have no effect
<alexvd_> I think you have to restart mythfrontend
<alexvd_> pkill xinit
<Varka> alexvd_, i restarted frontend, backend, computer, everything
<alexvd_> are you changing global bindings?
<alexvd_> you may have to much with the lirc
<alexvd_> configs
<Trimble_Epic> ok, got mythweb running
<Varka> alexvd_, im using a keyboard right now, no lirc
<alexvd_> shoot my mythbox is down right now :)
<Trimble_Epic> now, tgm, where in mythweb do i check to fid out what channel the tuner is on?
<Trimble_Epic> backend status i bet
<alexvd_> yes
<Varka> alexvd_, im just trying to change the keys for volume up and down from F10/F11 to + and - on the numblock
<rhpot1991> anyone have any idea if you can restores files from lost+found in an xfs partition without having a dump?
<alexvd_> Varka i cant get into mythweb right now
<alexvd_> is thier a save settings function
<Trimble_Epic> this doesn't help me: Encoder 1 is local on Mythbuntu and is watching Live TV: 'Jewelry' on WHKY. This recording will end at 12:00 PM.
<tgm4883> k
<Varka> alexvd_, the settings ARE saved, but remain at the default setting in reality
<tgm4883> lets try upping your log level
<Trimble_Epic> please :)
<Trimble_Epic> oops, pizza is done.. afk
<Varka> alexvd_, ok, thank you anyway, i will show up later again
<tgm4883> Trimble_Epic, you should be able to edit /etc/init.d/mythtv-backend
<tgm4883> Trimble_Epic, search for EXTRA_ARGS=
<tgm4883> and make it
<tgm4883> EXTRA_ARGS="-v important -l /var/log/mythtv/backend.log"
<Trimble_Epic> ok :)
<Trimble_Epic> is the channel change script and preset tuner channel settings stored in this file?
<Trimble_Epic> oh duh no heh
<tgm4883> no, were upping the loggin
<Trimble_Epic> ok, that setting has been added.   restart backend?
<tgm4883> yep, then try it
<Trimble_Epic> what's the restart command for that?
<tgm4883> /etc/init.d/mythtv-backend restart
<alexvd_> tgm does laga still come here
<Trimble_Epic> ok, restarted
<tgm4883> alexvd_, not often, did you need him for something
<alexvd_> he helped me before I wanted to ask if he had plans to add the ability to have a section to easily mount drives in the control panel
<Trimble_Epic> that would be NICE - easily mounting drives...   /sigh I had to tackle that beast
<tgm4883> hmm, good questions
<Trimble_Epic> i have myth feeding video from my desktop, my wife's desktop, and my NAS
<alexvd_> with storage groups
<Trimble_Epic> now I HATE the sorting system used in mythVideo heh
<alexvd_> that will be even bigger request
<alexvd_> Trimble do you have those mounted via NFS
<Trimble_Epic> CIFS
<tgm4883> Trimble_Epic, did you try to watch the live tv yet?
<Trimble_Epic> i used the info i found here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=288534&highlight=mount+network+drive
<Trimble_Epic> yup, looking at snow
<alexvd_> yeah i no that well
<tgm4883> good
<tgm4883> go ahead and exit that
<tgm4883> and look at /var/log/mythtv/backend.log
<tgm4883> actually, post that to a pastebin
<Trimble_Epic> :/
<Trimble_Epic> post to pastebin?  tell me how.. god I feel like a weenie today
<tgm4883> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<tgm4883> open the log, copy and paste it to this pastebin service, then give us the link
<tgm4883> that way we can see the log
<alexvd_> tgm i was screwing around with control panel and I screwed up access to the mysql database and now I cannot connect.  I forgot to check load mysql for the remote frontends and then added it and applied for some reason it then changed my backend profile to no backend and removed the backend. Then I added it back and now I cant access the database.
<alexvd_> My masterbackend is 192.168.11.50
<tgm4883> hmm, I would bet money that mysql-server got removed
<Trimble_Epic> :) http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46008/
<alexvd_> yeah it did but then I readded it
<alexvd_> now its grayed out
<alexvd_> Should I just redo the installation?
<alexvd_> it was really slow
<alexvd_> for some reason
<tgm4883> bug 156089
<Trimble_Epic> ? TVRec(1): HW Tuner: 1->1
<alexvd_> tgm is that bug for me?
<tgm4883> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/+bug/156089
<tgm4883> alexvd_, ^^
<tgm4883> yea, but ubotu is being slow
<alexvd_> shoot reinstall
<alexvd_> Ok have to remember that one.  They also have a bug with pchdtv cards and static ip adress
<alexvd_> So tgm I want to do the following please tell me if this is the right way to go:
<alexvd_> 1. Install mythbuntu to scsi 9gig drive.
<alexvd_> 2. Then upgrade to svn trunk to storage groups
<alexvd_> 3. mount all the drives
<alexvd_> 4. Edit storage groups to have hda 1 and 2 for livetv
<alexvd_> 5. enable nfs streaming to backend for all frontends.
<tgm4883> theres a bug with pchdtv and static ip?  how are those related?
<alexvd_> tgm is that the best order?  can mythbuntu somehow detect the other drives
<tgm4883> for #5, is that for music, video, etc, or just recording storage?
<alexvd_> Sorry their are two additional bugs, that I got hit by.  1. on initial setup on capture card setup the cards cannot be intialized till you reboot. 2 cant set static ip adress for the mastebackend on intial setup
<tgm4883> whats the number for the pchdtv one?
<alexvd_> What do you mean the bug number
<tgm4883> do you have  a link to the said bug?
<alexvd_> Oh I read about it on another site review of mythbuntu and i experienced it.  For some reason on initial setup. The backend is not stopped properly so that if you try to add the pchdtv cards they will say card not found.  You can still add them if you know what you are doing and all is fine but its a bug.
<alexvd_> for #5 I prefer to have all my drives in one big box in the basement.  the masterbackend.
<alexvd_> So all the frontends stream over nfs
<alexvd_> So the answer is  backend has 500 gig for livetv with storage groups and then 900 gig (and growing) for videos,music
<alexvd_> thats what i want to do
<tgm4883> k
<alexvd_> So is that the best order
<alexvd_> to install then upgrad to svn then mount drives
<tgm4883> i'm not sure you need the nfs for storage groups, although i haven't used them
<alexvd_> no you dont
<alexvd_> storage groups says you just mount the drives
<tgm4883> k
<tgm4883> looks good
<alexvd_> and they should be available in mythtv setup storage groups tab
<alexvd_> i have never upgraded to svn trunk
<alexvd_> so i dont know for sure
<tgm4883> right, just mount them to something like /mythtv/recordings/1, /mythtv/recordings/2, etc
<tgm4883> i'd use something a little more descriptive though like /mythtv/recordings/300, /mythtv/recordings/400, for the drive size
<tgm4883> makes it a little easier if I plan on taking a drive out or upgrading
<alexvd_> hmm good point
<Trimble_Epic> can someone recommend a VNC client for windows xp?
<alexvd_> tight vnc
<Trimble_Epic> thx
<Trimble_Epic> so, any luck decyphering that log for my tuner problem?
<Trimble_Epic> ok, i got vnc working :) that was easy.. except - it doesn't seem to show mythfrontend's menus right
<rhpot1991> http://www.dealhack.com/archives/2007/11/logitech_harmony_550_remote_co.html
<rhpot1991> ramony 550 for $40
<Trimble_Epic> ?
<rhpot1991> harmony
<Trimble_Epic> i like my 880
<rhpot1991> I still run with my hauppauge grey
<rhpot1991> can never justify spending money to replace something that is working
<rhpot1991> and instead buy more hard drives
<Trimble_Epic> im the same way.. except - i inherited a AV receiver that didn't have it's remote
<Trimble_Epic> so i eBay'd a used 880 instead of paying for a replacement remote :)
<rhpot1991> does it do anything special thats worth the money?
<Trimble_Epic> probably not
<Trimble_Epic> 880 has a color screen and you can load icons for specific tv channels into it... big whoop, i know
<Trimble_Epic> it also has a lame "slide show" mode, for which you can load photos.  I have photos of the family kids in it.. keeps the grandparents happy lol
<Trimble_Epic> BIGGEST problem with the harmony remote - the wife keeps INSISTING on turning off the TV by hand instead of with the remote.
<Trimble_Epic> but, i've figured out how tocorrect that without using it's help system ;)
<laga> heya guys
<laga> alexvd_: what kind of drives do you want to mount?
<Trimble_Epic> yo
<alexvd_> laga
<alexvd_> I have ide drives
<alexvd_> That I want to mount
<laga> ah, so nothing fancy
<laga> hm
<alexvd_> It would be great to have a easy way via the control panel to mount drives
<alexvd_> more of a suggestion or enhancement.
<laga> i wonder if there's a standard ubuntu way to do that
<laga> i'd hate to re-invent the wheel for that
<alexvd_> I know i can do it ubuntu but mounting drives in ubuntu is not straightforward
<alexvd_> especially over NFS
<alexvd_> This would be a huge benefit when storage groups gets released in .21
 * laga installs mythbuntu-control-centre on this box
<alexvd_> I have sata drives and the main mythbuntu right now is in scsi.  It worked very well
<alexvd_> that is one of the reasons i am looking to move from knoppmyth
<alexvd_> I like mythbuntu so far!!!
<laga> that's great to hear :)
<alexvd_> So would it be possible to have a control panel item that had drive management.  I would love it if thier was a way you could see all the drives and shares and then have tools to format them with questions on what is the best format jfs, xfs or ext 3 and ways to mount them.
<alexvd_> Mythtv has good way to manage tuners but not drives.
<laga> yeah, because managing drives is a responsibility of the OS (partially at least)
<laga> your suggestion sounds very good, but it might make more sense to use some pre-existing software. i use _k_ubuntu so i don't know what there's in gnome
<laga> can you turn your suggestion into a blueprint?
<alexvd_> Right I understand that. but that is what a good gui is for.  Especially for new users.  In particular setting up NFS to centrally store all recordings vs having each box setup as frontend backend with a drive is a pain.
<alexvd_> Blueprint hmmmmm I am not sure what you mean.  Do something in visio?
<laga> heh, not quite
<laga> let me get you the URL
<laga> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/
<laga> ^^ you click on "register a blueprint" there and enter yours
<laga> assuming you're registered with launchpad
<alexvd_> woah i am way out of my league but i will try :)
<rhpot1991> gparted will let you manage your drives pretty well
<alexvd_> yeah i have used that.  However can you use gparted without the cd
<rhpot1991> ya
<rhpot1991> well in ubuntu itself
<alexvd_> hmmm please tell me how in mythbuntu
<laga> registering with launchpad is good because you get to complain to us when something breaks
<rhpot1991> I'm not positive it is there in mythbuntu
<laga> sudo apt-get install gparted
<alexvd_> ok thats simple
<alexvd_> i use ubuntu now for my main desktop
<alexvd_> so i know ubuntu somewhat
<alexvd_> The reason I learned linux and ubuntu was so I could interact with knoppmyth
<laga> or just use synaptic or whatever package management tool you like :)
<alexvd_> I have learned how to use terminal :)
<rhpot1991> gparted doesn't do much with LVM's though
<alexvd_> dont want LVM
<alexvd_> i want storage groups
<rhpot1991> ah ok
<rhpot1991> isn't that in svn?
<alexvd_> yes
<alexvd_> i will have to upgrade mythbuntu to run svn trunk
<laga> do you know that we have packages?
<alexvd_> it is frankly a bit scary because then if i screw something up Mike whats his name on gossammer threads will yell at me that I am using svn
<laga> hehe
<laga> michael t dean? :)
<alexvd_> yeah think that is him
<alexvd_> he types looooonnnnnnnnnnnnnnnggggggggggg emails
<alexvd_> you have the packages so that i just need to enable the sources right
<laga> yeah
<alexvd_> and get the key
<laga> i think the packages are signed with the same key
<alexvd_> thats my project for today
<alexvd_> get it runninng with storage groups and get my slavebackend frontend running
<rhpot1991> laga how stable is it?
<laga> um, depends
<bendailey> alexvd_: http://www.mythbuntu.org/auto-builds
<laga> 0.20.2 is more stable IMHO
<laga> but it's pretty stable i'd say
<laga> but remember what they say: never change a running system
<alexvd_> thanks bendaily saw that last night.  That is why I like ubuntu.  I love Cecil and the guys at Knoppmyth but everytime i have to upgrade i fubar my system
<laga> having a backup is always a very good idea
<alexvd_> i have tried that.  they have good scripts but the latest build screwed me up
<bendailey> alexvd_: switching to trunk builds with mythbuntu is literally a 4 step process described at the url above I would add a 5th step reboot
<alexvd_> i had old nvidia card in my backend and i could not get it to load the old nvidia drivers
<alexvd_> Ben thats why I am here ?
<alexvd_> Ben thats why I am switching to mythbuntu :)
<Tracy_Work> Hey!
<alexvd_> Laga one question though...  For some reason it took a really long time to install just the backend for mythbuntu.  On knoppmyth I could install in like 15 minutes.
<Tracy_Work> Trying to figure out how to configure a kworld plustv hd pci card
<laga> alexvd_: the backend? like, the whole distro in a backend configuration or just mythbackend itself?
<alexvd_> it may be its just the first time but it seemed to take along time.
<Tracy_Work> I've got mythtv recognizing it but now I'm having trouble setting it up to detect channels
<alexvd_> Installing mythbuntu from the dvd and then just configuring backend only
<laga> hm
<laga> alexvd_: never heard that before
<alexvd_> It is an old 1ghz machine with 256 memory but for a backend its just fine
<laga> alexvd_: you might w..
<laga> ah
<laga> well
<laga> 256M RAM might be enough for the knoppmyth text installer
<alexvd_> ahhhh
<laga> but since mythbuntu is based on a live cd, it's certainly not a lot of memory for that
<alexvd_> its RDRAM so its expensive I may have to upgrade
<alexvd_> ok thats fine,
<laga> well
<laga> if it works now, just dont care too much about it
<alexvd_> yep
<alexvd_> thanks
<laga> upgrading just to make our installer run faster seems silly ;)
<alexvd_> Yes,  where is the best guide for mounting drives in ubuntu and setting up nfs so that i can stream my frontends to the backend and record everything in one place
<Tracy_Work> Has anyone gotten a PlusTV HD PCI (ATSC 115) to work in mythbuntu?
<alexvd_> i sort of hacked my way through ubuntu but it was ugly
<alexvd_> Sorry Knoppmyth which is based on debian too
<alexvd_> Tracy sorry I dont have that card.  Did you check the gossammer threads mythtv user list
<laga> i'd just use a generic guide to nfs on ubuntu :)
<alexvd_> Laga thanks
<Tracy_Work> Have no idea where to find those threads. :D This is my first experience with mythtv and I figured I'd use mythbuntu as a baby step
<laga> "baby step"? what's next? linux from scratch? ;)
<Tracy_Work> I read something about an atsc 110 card and how to make that work on the mythtv site and now I've got it being detected
<Tracy_Work> welll
<Tracy_Work> perhaps doing straight debian first ;)
<Tracy_Work> Then onto linux from scratch
<Tracy_Work> :D
<laga> im sure you'll find that our packages are maintained better than marillat's (no offense to him)
<Tracy_Work> laga are you one of the mythbuntu developers then?
<Tracy_Work> Because I'm really impressed by it
<laga> yeah, kinda
<laga> glad to hear that
<laga> (suck-up ;))
<Tracy_Work> :D hey doesn't hurt to boost the ole ego now and again
<tgm4883> trust me, laga's ego doesn't need any more boosting
<Tracy_Work> *lol*
<tgm4883> he's almost to the level of foxbuntu ego
<tgm4883> ;)
<Tracy_Work> Wow!
<Tracy_Work> Must say I've only been tinkering with linux for about 7 months, nothing major just trying some things like clark connect and ubuntu and I definetly have fallen in love with Linux
<Tracy_Work> Figured that setting up a mythbox would help me learn more, especially if I used some not so easily installed hardware like the kworld card I'm using
<Tracy_Work> Hey stupid question, when I was configuring it in mythtv it was as dvb, when I was doing a channel scan it scanned all the way up to 78 and listed channels but didn't show anything. Would it find things if I hooked it straight up to the cable box?
<tgm4883> Tracy_Work, it would find channel 3 :)
<laga> heh
<Tracy_Work> ah.....................*smacks forhead* and if it finds channel three it will need to hook up to the cable box to change the channel
<tgm4883> yes
<tgm4883> you could stream via firewire if your in the US
<Tracy_Work> Thanks for helping me see the forest :)
<Tracy_Work> I'm in the US but......my cable box is one of the older motorola boxes with the serial port. I thought that was weird so looked up a bit of info on it.
<tgm4883> you should call your cable company, they are required by law to give you one with a working firewire port
<Tracy_Work> Really?
<tgm4883> yep
<tgm4883> i'll see if I can look the law up
<Tracy_Work> What's the law so I can quote it to them if they don't want to listen?
<Tracy_Work> thans tgm4883
<tgm4883> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/FireWire#FCC_regulations
<rhpot1991> I think that only applies to HD boxes
<rhpot1991> not SD
<Tracy_Work> Ok, 3 questions for ya
<Tracy_Work> 1, I've got digital cable that comes with certain HD channels, does this apply to that?
<tgm4883> whose your cable company?
<Tracy_Work> 2. does the firewire allow me to control and watch tv?
<tgm4883> 1. I believe so
<tgm4883> 2.  Yes
<Tracy_Work> and 3 does hd degrade gracefully into regular cable?
<Tracy_Work> I don't have an HD tv yet
<Tracy_Work> I'm using Suddenlink
<tgm4883> 3.  Not sure, I have a HDTV, I would think that you would get black bars on the top and bottom, but would be fine otherwise
<Tracy_Work> Cool!
<rhpot1991> I think they are only required to dive you access to locally broadcasted HD channels
<rhpot1991> they can encrypt the rest
<rhpot1991> s/dive/give/
<tgm4883> rhpot1991 is right, they are also required to give you locally broadcast channels , but can encrypt the rest
<tgm4883> they may or may not do that though
<Tracy_Work> hmmm I'm going to need to check them out when I get home, if its showing any other than the basic hd and I can view them I'll know more
<Tracy_Work> Shouldn't be a problem was only planning on one myth box for now anyways
<Tracy_Work> Guys thanks for the help and advice, I'll let you all know how it works out.
<tgm4883> be carefull how you procede, starting with one mythbox may lead to many many more :)
<rhpot1991> heh, clearly having multiple backends is the way to be
<Tracy_Work> *lol* true
<Tracy_Work> Will probably head down that way, but before I did I'd need to set up a file server first to store all my mp3's and my dvd's so I wouldn't have to worry about anymore fingerprints on them
<Tracy_Work> So how can a guy who's not a coder or graphics artist get more involved with mythbuntu?
<laga> bug triaging, helping out in the forums, write documentation, propose enhancements
<laga> etc ;)
<Tracy_Work> cool!
<Tracy_Work> Well I'll definetly write up some documentation on how to do this card once I've got it working
<Tracy_Work> If I can put it in plain english might help everyone out :D
<laga> heh+
<laga> or you can do my homework so i can spend more timing coding ;)
<Tracy_Work> What can I say, the more I learn about Linux the more I love it
<Tracy_Work> laga I doubt you'd be saying that if you saw my grades :D Hell I only graduated 2 years ago with a 2.75 GPA and a bachelors in business mgmt
<laga> wonder when the bugs are gonna make you bitter
 * laga hides
<Tracy_Work> *chuckles* Hell I do IT for a living, bugs are par for the course
<Tracy_Work> besides its always better than Vista
<Tracy_Work> :D
<laga> true
<laga> anything is better than vista
<Tracy_Work> I think Vista is the biggest nightmare of any IT person
<Tracy_Work> I've flat out told my bosses that we won't upgrade to Vista
<laga> ffs.
<Tracy_Work> If we have to stay with windows desktops better XP Pro than Vista
<laga> my laptop hard drive keeps spinning up and down although i've set the timeout to 150s
<michaellamothe> Hi everyone.
<laga> hi
<michaellamothe> Some friends of mine over in #ubuntu-motu said that I could ask here for testing of my DVB application.  Are you guys able to help me with testing?  Please :)
<michaellamothe> It's a GNOME based DVB application.
<michaellamothe> Pretty please.
<michaellamothe> I'm really just trying to get an advocate for Hardy.  It's quite stable now but there aren't many MOTUs that have DVB cards who are on GNOME.
<michaellamothe> I've been told (by some MOTUs) that the package is in great health.  All I'm asking is that you play with the application to make sure that it works.
<laga> try #linuxtv? :)
<michaellamothe> laga: Thanks for the response.
<laga> oops
<laga> didn't read your last few sentences
<laga> my wlan is a bit annoying sometimes.
<laga> i'm not using gnome so i can't help you a lot
<michaellamothe> Tell me about it.
<michaellamothe> laga: This is problem I'm facing.  All the guys with DVB cards are on KDE.  That's probably because KDE has much cooler DVB applications.  Hence why I wrote the program.
<laga> ubuntu forums mkight be another good place to ask
<laga> god, this power saving mode is making my connection lag like hell
<laga> michaellamothe: my dvb cards reside in a box without an X server, which is another problem you might be facing with mythtv users :)
<michaellamothe> Thanks for your help.  What type of laptop is it?
<laga> it's intel's new santa rosa platform. _almost_ working well with linux ;)
<michaellamothe> I bought the most cheap-ass Dell I could find and it works great.  But yes, the power saving options don't seem to work.
<laga> i suppose you have already found powertop?
<michaellamothe> No, but I have now.
<laga> www.lesswatts.org is a great ressource
<laga> but some of their tips only work with newer kernels/newer X drivers
<michaellamothe> I'm on 64.  Has it made it in?
<laga> i was referring to 2.6.24 ;)
<laga> eg the aggressive link power management for SATA and a few other goodies
<laga> never mind though, even the "basic" stuff can save you some power
<michaellamothe> Ta ... I'll give that a go.
<laga> and don't break anything :)
<superm1_> woah
<superm1_> what happened ot the world
<superm1_> laga is in here.
<superm1_> michaellamothe, what app?
<superm1_> are you the me-tv guy?
<michaellamothe> superm1_: Hi there, yep, I'm the Me TV guy.
<superm1_> ah
<superm1_> michaellamothe, so you haven't tested the app yet?
<superm1_> or what's the situation?
<michaellamothe> superm1_: I've tested the application.  My wife uses it everyday.  I have people using it from Australia, Spain, France and Germany that I know of.
<superm1_> so what is the issue in -motu then?
<superm1_> do you need another ack?
<superm1_> or what?
<michaellamothe> I'm not getting a lot of reponse from them ... some guys are really nice (persia) but because they don't have a DVB card they are not going to advocate it.
<superm1_> michaellamothe, do atsc cards work?
<michaellamothe> I need my first advocate.
<superm1_> since they are dvb based?
<superm1_> if so i can give it a run and take a look
<michaellamothe> superm1_: Haven't tried but I would bet they wouldn't unless they are reported as one of the other T/S/C type of card, very sorry.
<michaellamothe> superm1_: But now that I know that you people do exist, I'll start adding support now.
<superm1_> michaellamothe, i'll be glad to test it with my hardware once the support is there
<superm1_> laga can you try it even though your kubuntu?
<superm1_> laga, you've got some dvb stuff
<superm1_> michaellamothe, i
<michaellamothe> superm1_: Thank you, it's really hard to test without people with the hardware.  I currently have this problem with DVB-S.
<superm1_> michaellamothe, i'll be glad to review the packaging and ack it after reviewing it later this week
<superm1_> michaellamothe, i've got a lot going on until fri/sat or so, so it will have to wait until then at least
<laga> superm1_: only in my master backend w/o X
<superm1_> laga, you should still be able to x forward this
<superm1_> laga, just to make sure "basic" stuff works
<superm1_> right?
<michaellamothe> superm1_: I doubt that I'd have ATSC support by then ... even so, it'd be in my development (unstable) branch which is not the one I'm promoting for Hardy.  But I'd really like to get ATSC working.  Thanks for the offer of help.
<michaellamothe> superm1_, laga: I've tried this and it works.  Damn slow though.
<superm1_> michaellamothe, well if someone else in here will ack the dvb functionality (even if its someone you know who has it working coming in here to say so), i'll be glad to ack on their basis after reviewing packaging and stuff
<S10loridr> i am having an issue with my mythbuntu front end, im sure i am missing something simple. When i do the "test" to connect to the backend it is successful. When i go to "Watch Videos" on the front end I do not see any of the videos that I have on the backend, it is just empty. What am i missing?
<superm1_> michaellamothe, i know how hard it is to get something like this in otherwise
<michaellamothe> superm1_: I hear that.  You've heard me "banging-on" over on at -motu and now the packaging is done and in a very healthy state.
<michaellamothe> superm1_ so hopefully you won't have to much work to do.
<michaellamothe> The URL for REVU is http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?package=me-tv.
<superm1_> michaellamothe, okay, i'll be able to get to it later this week.  i've got some other things i'm busy with until then.  if you manage to get another ack before that, i'll upload with my ack
<michaellamothe> superm1_: Awesome, thanks.
<michaellamothe> laga: Are you able to help me?
<laga> will it work on feisty?
<michaellamothe> laga: It requires GTK 2.12, so no.  Is that an issue?
<Trimble_Lurks> Hiya SuperM1 :)
<michaellamothe> laga: I mean, it would be possible to upgrade GTK but then that's not really feisty, is it?
<laga> looks like feisty has 2.10
<laga> sorry, no unstable packages on a stable box :/
<michaellamothe> laga: Sure, are you running Etch?
<laga> no, feisty
<laga> :)
<michaellamothe> laga: Oh well, thanks for the chat.  Do you know if there's someone else I can pester later?
<laga> try the ubuntu forums?
<michaellamothe> It just seems really hard to find GNOME people with DVB using Ubuntu that are also MOTUs.  I have plenty of non-MOTUs who love the application.
<laga> probably becasuse the more knowledgeable prefer kde
<laga> no offense
<superm1_> michaellamothe, like i said if you bring a non motu in who just says that its working, that will be good enough
<michaellamothe> That's ok, no offence taken.  It's true.
<superm1_> laga isn't a motu even.
<superm1_> laga, that is an overzealous generalization
<michaellamothe> My wife is not the "more knowledgeable" ... :)
<laga> superm1_: i know.
<michaellamothe> michaellamothe: That's my audience.
<michaellamothe> michaellamothe: not geeks.
<laga> superm1_: but remember what torvalds said ;)
<superm1_> i don't care what he said.
<superm1_> he is a kernel developer, not a usability expert
<laga> *sigh*
<laga> behold. angry gnome users.
<superm1_> i'm not angry
<superm1_> i'm just saying you can't make such a generalization with no basis
<michaellamothe> Thanks for the char guys.  Gotta go.
<laga> yeah, i know. i should have made it clearer that i wasn't entirely serious about that.
<superm1_> haha
<superm1_> i figured as much :)
<laga> kde has more knobs which attracts the geeks, i suppose. i dont care whether someone uses gnome, kde or xfce
<laga> it's just that the sad state of kde in kubuntu makes me sad sometimes. one of these days i'll do something about it
<laga> besides, has anyone seen proof that gnome actually has interface designers? :)
<superm1_> they're gnome people, why would they lie!
<Trimble_Epic> i still can't get my tuner to stick to channel 3 when a channel change script is in place :(
<superm1_>  Trimble_Epic i'm actually wondering if maybe you encountered a bug?
<Trimble_Epic> maybe I have :(
<superm1_> Trimble_Epic, i haven't been able to follow all day, as i've been a bit busy
<Trimble_Epic> would you like a recap?
<superm1_> but did you get around to trying composite / svid yet?
<Trimble_Epic> I tried.  I couldn't get it to come in.  the options in setup has 2 different svideo and 2 different composite inputs.. i tried both of the composites, and i couldn't get a picture to come in,
<Trimble_Epic> in both cases, it didn't even show snow - it just fell back to the main menu.
<superm1_> that sounds like you didn't properly bind it in mythtv-setup
<Trimble_Epic> perhaps.
<superm1_> if it just fell back to the menu
<Trimble_Epic> I did go into input sources and attached Schedules Direct to each of composite 1 and composite 2, and I also went into the video source and selected composite 1 and composite 2 (2 tries) as the default input...
<Trimble_Epic> but i'm very willing to admit i may have made a mistake/left out a setting
<superm1_> i dont have mythtv-setup in front of me where i'm at, but that sounds right
<superm1_> did you look at the log?
<superm1_> /var/log/mythtv/mythbackend.log
<Trimble_Epic> i think so, but I wasn't sure what to look for
<superm1_> something about why it couldn't activate the device
<Trimble_Epic> i mean, I did see that the external channel change script exited without error, but what I wanted to see was that the pvr150 was getting set to channel 3, then the external channel change script was executing.  I didn't see that.  Instead I saw something like "TVRec(1): HW Tuner: 1->1
<Trimble_Epic> "
<Trimble_Epic> but i;m not sure that's related to the internan tuner getting set to channel 3.
<Trimble_Epic> there's a dump at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46008/
<Trimble_Epic> though, if you look at the bottom of it, I obviously did an accidental paste into my putty (hehehe oops)
<superm1_> hm
<superm1_> okay so these probably arent good: MythSocket(823d0a0:-1): writeStringList: Error, socket w
<superm1_> ent unconnected.
<Trimble_Epic> greek to me :(
<superm1_> um
<superm1_> well i'm not sure what to say
<superm1_> can you try to configure it once more with svid/comp
<superm1_> and make sure that you don't miss out on any settings
<superm1_> or get confused by anything along the way?
<Trimble_Epic> i can try it, sure.  but it's not really what my goal to get working is
<superm1_> well those errors are usually very transient
<superm1_> so i'm hoping that this time around they dont crop up
<superm1_> and if they do, we can put things into a more verbose mode
<superm1_> to find out why
<Trimble_Epic> ok, i went through setup 1, 2, 3, 4 and 5.  set to composite 1, everything appears right.
<Trimble_Epic> but it still just comes back to menu when i do Watch TV.  lemme go check the log.  if I can remember how ;)
<Trimble_Epic> :(
<superm1_> hm
<Trimble_Epic> ya know what, super, don't worry about it today.. i'm gonna play some wow and worry about it again in 2 weeks when i get back from my trip :(
<superm1_> okay
#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-11-28
<oobe> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<oobe> !foo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about foo - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<oobe> !xvmc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xvmc - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<oobe> !mythtv
<ubotu> MythTV is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV
<oobe> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<tgm4883_laptop> oobe, was there something specific you were looking for?
<oobe> i have multiple tuners and i scheduled a recording using mythweb and it now appears twice in my recording schedule as if i am recording it on 2 tuners this has never happened before i tryed removing it and re adding it in mythfrontend but this did not help was wondering if anyone has ever encountered this before
<levander> Anybody got any idea why HOME and END are skipping commercials for me from recordings, but not from live TV?
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. you expect it to skip comercials in Live tv?
<Dr_willis> it only records like 30 sec ahead in live tv i thought.. of coruse it dosent flag vomercials i thought untill the show was done.
<Dr_willis> Unless thers some reallyt really neat feature that ive never noticed. :P
<levander> Dr_willis: Oh, I had no idea.  I thought it was supposed to work...
<levander> Dr_willis: Oh, but you know you can be behind for like 1/2 an hour.
<levander> Dr_willis: Beind Live TV.
<Dr_willis> Right. but i thin the flag comercials setting has to be enabled to  flag them on the fly like that.
<levander> Dr_willis: I think I saw that setting.  It's just in the setup you get from mythtvfrontend, right?
<levander> In TV Settings -> General, there's a "Commercial Flag New Recordings" button. Is that the button you're talking about?
<Dr_willis> but i think it does that after they are done recording. not the 'delayed' tv/pause thing
<levander> Well, that's definitely how my Myth box is working now...
<levander> It probably is.
<levander> You think there's another setting?
<levander> What you're saying is definitely how it used to work in 2004: http://www.gossamer-threads.com/lists/mythtv/users/98984?search_string=commercials;#98984
<levander> Dunno if they've changed it.
<Dr_willis> No idea. I rarely watch live tv :)
<levander> This is an interesting conecpt.  They're talking about "normalizing" audio.  So that there's no, this is really loud, that's too quiet.  So you keep having to turn things up and down.  Wish my Windows box had that.
<foxbuntu> levander, sorry...just popped in, what are you trying to do?
<levander> Can you skip commercials while watching Live TV?
<foxbuntu> levander, only with the smart skip or fast forward, obviously only if you have recorded that far ahead...ie it wa paused for some amount of time
<foxbuntu> but not commerical break skipping like in playback of recordings
<levander> foxbuntu: Cool, that's what Dr_willis was saying.  With two opinions, I can definitely lay it to rest now.
<levander> I think I saw that smart skip thing in Setup.  I'm gonna go look into that.
<foxbuntu> smart skip defaults to 30 secs forward and 10 back
<levander> The key to use smart skip isn't in the "Installing and Using" guide on mythtv.org.  At least it doesn't show up when I search for "smart" or "skip".
<levander> In Chptr. 11, where they talk about what keys to use for everything: http://www.mythtv.org/docs/mythtv-HOWTO-11.html#ss11.1
<foxbuntu> levander, usually defaults to Left and right (left forward, right back)
<foxbuntu> oops
<foxbuntu> other way around
<levander> foxbuntu: I thought that was just regular fast forward and rewind, those two buttons.
<foxbuntu> levander, no, those are just ff and rewind
<foxbuntu> smart skip is the left and right arrow keys
<foxbuntu> on the remote and keyboard
<levander> What is "just ff and rewind"?  Don't understand that sentence.
<levander> I don't have a remote setup yet.  So, don't know anything about remotes.
<foxbuntu> levander, ok...well I thought you meant a remote
<levander> So, left and right is "smart skip" on the keyboard?
<foxbuntu> > is fastforward, and < rewind (the actualy keys not the arrows)
<foxbuntu> levander, yes
<levander> foxbuntu: Great, lemme try these.
<levander> brb
<levander> You know, I was wondering why FF and REW was so unsmooth and choppy.  It's because the keys weren't doing what I thought they were.
<levander> Almost done figuring out enough basics of Myth.
<levander> Just go to figure out how to install a wireless card and a remote, then I come move the box upstairs and watch regular TV on it.  From my couch, like watching television is meant to be.
<foxbuntu> levander, you will like remote config...just open mythbuntu-control-centre up and find a remote that is supported in there prior to buying one and you willhave no trouble at all
<foxbuntu> (I wrote that support :) )
<levander> Problem is, I really, really wanna Logitech Harmony 550.  I didn't see that remote in there.
<foxbuntu> levander, yeah everyone wants that remote...lol
<levander> Myabe if I get motivated, I can figure out what I need to send in to get it supported...
<levander> foxbuntu: Well, I'm spending the $80 to get it.  I've done too much work not to be happy with the remote.
<foxbuntu> levander, tell you what...if you find the documentation or the lircd.conf for that remote I will at it to the new version of the remote support I am building
<levander> foxbuntu: Yeah, definitely.  I used to send in little bug fixes and stuff for free software.  But, haven't done anything for awhile.  I need to start contributing again, at least in small ways.
<levander> And no, I don't have time to work on Myth basically full time like a lotta you guys manage somehow.
<foxbuntu> levander, it always starts small...I couldn't even code much more than a basic script before I started working with this team
<levander> You're kidding me, you're not a programmer?
<foxbuntu> nope
<levander> Or, at least, not a programmer outside of Myth?
<levander> foxbuntu: That's something.  I went to school to learn this stuff.
<foxbuntu> I am a network engineer (hardware guy)
<levander> foxbuntu: But you know, I've only worked professionally with a few guys cutting code that didn't finish school.  All of them were some of the best I've worked with.
<levander> I think college just acts like a filter.
<levander> If you can get through the filter without going to school, it means you're pretty good.
<levander> If I see a resume with five graduate degrees on it, I throw it away right off.
<levander> If I see a resume with no college on it, I put it on top.
<foxbuntu> I sure hope I am for what client pay to have me around (I am a Consultant for Enterprise Businesses)
<foxbuntu> ..as a Network Engineer
<levander> Consultant, like you tell them what Network Infrastructure they need?
<levander> yeah, that was my guess, network engineer.
<foxbuntu> sometimes
<levander> What else are they willing to pay consultants for?
<foxbuntu> Im kinda of a jack of all trades
<levander> Is some of the work basically just regular contract work?
<foxbuntu> sometimes
<foxbuntu> most of the time big projects
<levander> Like configuring all the network, getting it up and going?  That would be a big project?
<foxbuntu> thats an easy one...I like those
<levander> Actually, I see it now.  Lots of companies probably just have network engineering work at irregular times.  They don't need someone at all times, but they have to have someone they can call.
<levander> That's basically what you do?
<foxbuntu> normally its, ...here is the goal...figure out 3 options with what we have, what we will need to get and how much all the options cost, then make it work seemless
<levander> Okay, so they typically already have some, then need to extend it, but don't know how.
<foxbuntu> exactly...
<foxbuntu> they are paying for my expertise
<levander> I'm thinking about going out on my own doing some web development.
<levander> I need to do more research about the kinds of projects people are willing to pay for.
<levander> I could just go straight graphics design, I'm okay with that.
<levander> But, I really like writing software.
<levander> Hope to find a niche where I can get projects writing web software for people.
<levander> I guess I'll see..
<foxbuntu> levander, in my experience most medium to large businesses have internal staff that write their custom apps
<levander> Yeah, that's what I'm thinking.
<levander> I know there are a lot of freelance web developers, but I think it's like 80% graphic design they do.
<foxbuntu> Yeah, I have seen that allot too
<levander> Then maybe configuring some stuff, or finding a little bit of custom software they need online somewhere.
<foxbuntu> levander, so are you a software engineer then?
<levander> Yeah, I'm writing Java apps for the web.
 * foxbuntu shivers from the cold breeze at the mention of Java
<foxbuntu> lol
<levander> I like Java.
<levander> I been looking into Rails, and I've learn it.
<levander> But, fom reading around, Rails is too slow.
<levander> YOu couldn't really do a big corporate site on it.
<levander> Python's environment is too piece meal.
<levander> PHP is for people who don't know how to program.
<foxbuntu> its great for oo web apps
<foxbuntu> I am a big Ajax fan...but dont know mcuh yet
<levander> foxbuntu: Yeah, and in a corporate environment, because there's so little to the Java language, it kind of protects you from the lesser engineers you are inevitably gonna work with.
<levander> There's so much less harm you can do in Java than in Ruby.  There's just not as much power in Java.
<levander> The creativity in Java comes in laying out the OO framework.  Making stuff work together in ways that make sense.
<levander> You don't put much thought into the individual lines of code.
<levander> But, then there end up being a *lot* more lines of code.
<foxbuntu> I guess the little schooling I did in code made me a C/C++ guy and Java seems a little fat...kinda like C# to me
<foxbuntu> which is prob why I like Python and Perl
<levander> I started in C++ too.  Java is kind of similar to C++.  Just no low level stuff in Java.  Which you don't need in enterprise development.
<foxbuntu> levander, agreed
<levander> Python and Perl are lots better for small groups of talented developers.
<levander> You just don't get that in corporate America.
<foxbuntu> nope
<foxbuntu> I know that much all the places I have worked in
<levander> I'd give Rails a try, if it weren't slow.
<levander> Well, slow for large capacities.
<levander> It's fine if just like 20 guys are hitting a web site.
<levander> You want 20 queries all at the same time, the problem is a lot easier to solve in Java.
<levander> You just don't have to worry about stuff like caching.
<levander> Which affects performance in its own way.
<foxbuntu> right...I am a big fan of PHP frontends and SQL Backends for Websites
<foxbuntu> and running a webserver like lighttpd with fastcgi and php cache
<levander> Really though, it's only a few nooks and crannies I've seen people complain about high capacity sites in Rails.  But, there's not a lot of them, and I haven't seen anyone brag about performance of high capacity Rails.
<levander> I've just seen it mentioned on blogs and the such.
<levander> Wikipedia is done in PHP. I believe like 90% of it is PHP.
<levander> PHP for whatever reason is handling high capacity sites.
<foxbuntu> I think becuase it handles SQL so well
<levander> Don't most people just hard code SQL queries as strings in their PHP code?
<foxbuntu> depends...some stuff is dynamic...depends on the purpose
<levander> Yeah, I shouldn't have said hard code.  I just mean don't they just construct strings and use those as SQL Queries?
<foxbuntu> yes
<foxbuntu> Im not sure how it would be done elsewise
<levander> All languages can do that.  The trick is when you start automatically translating objects into queries.  That's always slow.
<levander> Well, the OORMS trick (just above) and caching.
<levander> Like that PHP cache thing you mentioned above.
<foxbuntu> (just my inexperience with coding I guess)
<michaellamothe> Hi there.
<michaellamothe> Are there any MOTUs who are interested in road-testing my GNOME based DVB application?  It's all packaged and ready to go.  I just need advocates.
<michaellamothe> I have a few people that have said they'll second it but they don't have DVB cards so they want someone with a DVB card to ack it first.
<frink_> hello?
<rhpot1991> hello
<frink_> hello rhpot1991
<rhpot1991> hows it going?
<frink_> oright
<frink_> I am knackered
<frink_> have too much work to do
<frink_> too many kids who make too much noise
<rhpot1991> http://www.woot.com/
<rhpot1991> I wonder if anyone has any luck with that tuner
<rhpot1991> http://www.linuxtv.org/v4lwiki/index.php/Pinnacle/800e
<rhpot1991> that seems to indicate yes
<bendailey> rhpot1991: I just was looking at that myself
<bendailey> It looks very promising
<tgm4883> i've been looking for a usb one for my laptop.  I wonder how well that would work in the car?
<bendailey> what kind of antenna are you planning on using in your car? are you in the same city as the towers you want to recieve?
<rhpot1991> I have no idea what kind of return policy woot has though
<rhpot1991> only ever got roombas from them
<tgm4883> well, i was planning on using it as a extra HD tuner, then when I go on vacation take it with me for the freeway
<tgm4883> more of a i think i'll try it, and if it works then cool
<tgm4883> if not, no biggie
<tgm4883> although i'd rather grab a hdhomerun
<bendailey> yeah it would be interesting to try it in a mobile setting
<rhpot1991> I'm just looking at it as an extra tuner for $60
<tgm4883> youmean 75
<rhpot1991> hmmm apparently I can't read
<rhpot1991> thats a little less tempting
<tgm4883> it's regular 109
<bendailey> I would rather have an hdhomerun also but for 100 difference plus ntsc it is tempting
<superm1> the me-tv author just added atsc too.
<rhpot1991> I can get another pvr150 for less than that
<superm1> so that would mean mobility wise that could be used
<tgm4883> superm1, for the software?
<superm1> perhaps we can have a suite of apps on disk for TV usage with some sort of custom frontend for launching them
<superm1> tgm4883, well if you have a laptop and no myth with you
<superm1> but you wanted to watch some atsc stuff
<tgm4883> eh, i'll just write up a spec for foxbuntu :)
<superm1> hm where on there does it mention that it is the 800e?
<superm1> pinnacle has a ton of sticks like that i thought
<rhpot1991> it doesn't
<superm1> well i wouldn't jump to the conclusion that its the 800e then...
<rhpot1991> unfortunately woot doesn't normally spell out a model number
<bendailey> superm1: it has the same model name minus the woot part as the 800e
<superm1> well i don't need one, so someone snap up and grab one and we'll find out :)
<rhpot1991> ya I just matched up PCTV HD PRO STICK
<tgm4883> http://www.pinnaclesys.com/PublicSite/us/Products/Consumer+Products/PCTV/PCTV/
<tgm4883> i don't even see an 800e
<tgm4883> just one that says pro
<bendailey> anyone know rf or ir remote?
<bendailey> shoot appears to be an ir remote my mythbox is behind my tv :(
<rhpot1991> just buy a mce remote or something
<superm1> or a usb extension cable
<tgm4883> or a serial ir receiver
<tgm4883> or a second mythbox that will go in front of your tv that will grab the ir command and transfer it over rs232 to the other mythbox
<tgm4883> or a child from a third world country that will change the channel for you in exchange for food
<rhpot1991> heh
 * tgm4883 does the third option
 * rhpot1991 searches amazon for "human remote control"
 * tgm4883 had "tgm4883 MCE" tattood on their forehead
<tgm4883> it's kinda sad though when they crash and I have to run the kill command
<bendailey> I will just continue to use my rf keyboard
<ndz> hey rhpot1991!  What about PCTV HD PRO STICK???   I own one of em
<rhpot1991> does it work with mythtv?
<ndz> haven't tried.  I use it on a win box
<rhpot1991> http://www.woot.com/
<rhpot1991> is what we are all looking at
<ndz> yep.  I paid 100 I think
<rhpot1991> its useless to me if it doesn't work in linux though
<ndz> there's supposed to be a newer one coming out (if not out already) where you can get input w/o the Pinnacle software
<ndz> I would guess the newer one would have a better chance of working with myth/linux
<ndz> thats a good deal if you want to watch some HD on your Win box.  I never saw a linux driver for it though
<rhpot1991> I saw words about pctv hd pro stick working, but who knows if this is the exact same thing, as it is a woot branded version
<rhpot1991> I'd hate to order it and have it have some different chipset inside
<ndz> does woot do that often?  I have never bought from them
<rhpot1991> well they don't normally tell you model numbers on a lot of things, so its hard to tell as far as linux support
<michaellamothe> Hi All
<michaellamothe> superm1: Are you there?
<tgm4883_laptop> michaellamothe, whats up
<tgm4883_laptop> i saw you had a gnome DVB app for testing?
<michaellamothe> tgm4883_laptop: Yes, are you interested?
<tgm4883_laptop> I am, although im not motu
<michaellamothe> tgm4883_laptop: That's ok.  Hope you like it.
<michaellamothe> tgm4883_laptop: Where are you from?
<tgm4883_laptop> West coast USA
<tgm4883_laptop> Oregon
<michaellamothe> tgm4883_laptop: You'll be happy to know that last night I added ATSC support to my development/unstable branch.
<tgm4883_laptop> sweet
<tgm4883_laptop> where can i get this to test
<michaellamothe> tgm4883_laptop:  Download from https://launchpad.net/me-tv/+download
<michaellamothe> It's not the debs though.  Just the source ... but you can dpkg-buildpackage from that source.
<tgm4883_laptop> k
<tgm4883_laptop> 4.6?
<tgm4883_laptop> or are you needing testing for 4.5?
<michaellamothe> tgm4883_laptop: Yep 4.6.  You'll need to supply a channels.conf.
<tgm4883_laptop> OK
<tgm4883_laptop> oh, quiz time, gotta go.  I'll grab it later, thanks
<michaellamothe> tgm4883_laptop: 4.5 is the one I'm promoting for Hardy.  It's tested by people all over the work ... just not Hardy.
<michaellamothe> tgm4883:  I'll put the ATSC code into stable right after someone tells me that it works because there's nothing to it.
<michaellamothe> tgm4883: cya ... gotta go to work soon.
<rhpot1991> so did anyone order the card from woot?
<rhpot1991> I swung by best buy on lunch, and it looks the same as the retail hd pro stick
<rhpot1991> new futurama movie seemed like a safer/better investment though
<directhex> i want that in HD
<rhpot1991> what, futurama?
<directhex> yeah
<directhex> it seems to me "classic" cell-shaded animation is something that really shows up the difference between hd & sd
<rhpot1991> I doubt you will see it any time soon
<rhpot1991> took them long enough to get new content
<rhpot1991> let alone recycle old
<rhpot1991> I hear the new movie is good though
<rhpot1991> did you get it yet?
<directhex> not yet. i may wait for it on something hd. i've waited this long since season 4 ended...
<rhpot1991> eh
<rhpot1991> pick it up, will only help your odds of getting it in HD
<hendrixski> hey,  has anybody packaged up that new mythpython thing yet?
<hendrixski> I see potential in it, so it probably wouldn't hurt to have a few debs floating around.  I'm thinking of making one if nobody hasn't already.
<directhex> ick, python
<directhex> wake me when there's libmythtv-cil
<hendrixski> directhex, cil???
<directhex> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Common_Intermediate_Language
<hendrixski> oh.. ha ha
<hendrixski> nah, it's not bindings... it's this guy who wants to make it easily mod-able like the xbox MC
<directhex> as long as it doesn't lead to a flood of low-quality code
<hendrixski> how would it do that?
<hendrixski> modders != developers
<hendrixski> they just make scripts that do cool things, like download trailers off the apple website for examplle... if it's a good idea, then a coder will pick it up and write good code to include it into mythtv
<hendrixski> directhex, so I'm going to assume you haven't heard of anybody else who's picked this up yet?
<directhex> hendrixski, nope
<hendrixski> k
<hendrixski> and, you know anything about packaging?
<hendrixski> this thing is compiled using cmake, and I wonder if there aren't any surprises with packaging cmake-based programs
<directhex> i'd just try feeding it through dh_make first. it might JustWork(tm). maybe
<hendrixski> right
<hendrixski> well, I'll give it a go
 * hendrixski doesn't think mythtv is exactly what one would call "high quality" code to begin with... anyways... off to packaging mythpython :-)
<directhex> myth's code is frightening in places, yes. perhaps that's why i'd rather see effort on doing things like making libmythui not suck, than on bringing a torrent of random scripts to it
<directhex> myth looks old and tired compared to proprietary alternatives. featurewise it's good, but presentation is poor
<hendrixski> yeah
<hendrixski> well, hopefully some companies might pick it up and start working with it
<hendrixski> kind of like Apache, or the kernel itself
<directhex> only one company's done anything - and their product only uses myth on the backend
<hendrixski> directhex, which company is that?
<directhex> pluto
<hendrixski> ah, right right
<hendrixski> well, some guys posted to the list a few weeks ago that they had done a project for a client that was mythtv based
<hendrixski> but their code kinda sucks
<hendrixski> I couldn't get it to compile, and their build-script was actually a debian-packaging script... which sucked a huge one
<hendrixski> I guess it was a prototype.  but there may be another company in the middle-east coming out with another such project :-p
<hendrixski> anyways... gotta go for a dinner appointment.   I found another package using cmake, so I'll use their debian/rules as a guide for mythpython
<hendrixski> later
#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-11-29
<superm1> if hendriski comes back, point him at our -dev channel
<superm1> and we can get him into packaging mythpython
<Tracy_Home> anyone gotten a kworld plustv dvb (atsc 115) card to work?
<Tracy_Home> I followed what it said to do in mythtv and its being detected but I'm having issues configuring it
<Tracy_Home> hey I'm getting this when I try to set up my kworld atsc 115 card in the input connections, could not open '0' to probe its input
<Tracy_Home> how can I fix that?
<hitman936> hi can any one tell me can i load mythbuntu to a flash drive and boot from it
<foxbuntu> hitman936, the filesystem for flashdrives is not included
<Tracy_Home> hitman why don't you just use the mythbuntu live cd?
<hitman936> i have install it to my  harddrive  all ready i just wanted to know that all if i could install it on the flash drive thanks
<hitman936> having  a problem with the share folders on the 32bit  the other pc do not see the share folder but if i install the 64bit the pc see the share folders but the sound plays up
<williammanda> hey guys
<williammanda> can I rip a recorded dvd in mythtv (libdvdcss2 is installed)?
<Tracy_Home> Does anyone know how to fix this error in the input connections? (Could not open '0' tp [rpbe ots om[its.)
<Tracy_Home> sorry meant (Could not open '0' to probe its inputs.)
<Sphagnum> williammanda, probably, but I don't know how offhand
<Tari> Tracy_Home, where do you get this error?
<Tracy_Home> in the inputs setup screen
<Tari> what card do you have?
<Tracy_Home> my card is being detected by I'm not sure I'm setting it up right
<Tracy_Home> I've got a Kworld ATSC 115
<Tracy_Home> I followed the wiki to allow it to show up
<Tracy_Home> and its being detected but I couldn't find anything on setting it up
<Tari> so it's detected and has a device, but mythtv-setup chokes on it?
<Tracy_Home> well I don't know, not sure I'm setting the settings right
<Tracy_Home> I've never set one up before
<Tracy_Home> I don't mind doing the reading if there's a how to that can explain the settings screen for the backend
<Tracy_Home> I've got a feeling that I'm missing a small but vital bit of info on how to configure the settings
<Tari> I don't really know
<Tari> I've only ever set up an IVTV card, and that was a snap
<Tari> does 'ls /dev | grep video' return anything?
<Tracy_Home> it returns video0
<Tari> so yes, everything's fine kernel-wise
<Tari> I don't know what to tell you
<Tari> 'good luck figuring it out'?
<Tari> since I don't know
<Tracy_Home> *lol* thats ok, do you know of any how to's on doing the settings for the backend and configuring the tv card?
<Tari> this might help: http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Mythtv-setup
<Tracy_Home> thanks!
<Tari> no problem
<williammanda> hey again
<williammanda> read the wiki for ripping a dvd....
<williammanda> get to the point to start the rip.....press 0 to start....
<williammanda> says"no jobs and nothing else to do"
<williammanda> it didn't even try to record the dvd
<Tari> you selected the desired .VOB files?
<williammanda> yes
<williammanda> "x" in the box
<TheShadow> Alright I have two problems first my guide isn't loading and two the video seems to be jittery and skipping a lot
<TheShadow> I've tried to look in the logs for a reason but I can't. and this just started after I did an update
<TheShadow> Can anyone give me a hand?
<spence> i'm trying to add a new dvb to my system, but it requires a new v4l-dvb-kernel. when i run "make" i get this error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46195/
<spence> any ideas what this error means and how to remedy the issue?
<wilberfan> is it possible to get the mythbrowser to run flash (so I can watch, for example, google video, youtube, etc....?
<wilberfan> i've been trying to install xubuntu-restricted-extras....but medibuntu might be down...?
<JThundley> my mythbrowser can't even view some images, good luck
<superm1> i just use my wii instead
<tazgodx> i wish i had a wii
<DiggThis> please help
<DiggThis> frontend not loading anymore?
<DiggThis> anyone??
<JThundley> it loads
<DiggThis> mine doesn't load anymore
<JThundley> why not?
<DiggThis> upgraded to latest vid driver
<JThundley> have you tried restarting X?
<DiggThis> how do that?
<DiggThis> looks like noone can help
<JThundley> log out, there might be an option for you to leave before getting any help
<JThundley> douche
<directhex> the playstation generation expect immediate gratification
<directhex> he didn't get an exact answer to his completely vague question (i guess nvidia.com set him up the bomb) within 10 minutes, so left. he'll probably now install a pirate copy of winmce, and talk about how useless linux is on forums, especially the support
<michaellamothe> superm1: Are you up?
<MythbuntuGuest29> Hello all
<MythbuntuGuest29> i have a problem with the ati rf remote, is there someone who can help me?
<MythbuntuGuest29> is there some one active, who want to speak with me?
<dorto> mythbuntu setup is allowing selection from only select channel frequencies - US, Japan, China, Australia etc. My country India is not on the list, what should I select?
<dorto> I am talking about: Globar Backend Setup -> Channel Frequency Tablet
<dorto> *Table
<dorto> I am using WinTV-PVR--500MCE
<dorto> I can watch tv alright in MediaPorta/Windows but can't in mythubuntu. anybody wants to help?
<dorto> my card is detected correctly by the setup but how to make it scan for the channels (PAL B, India)
<levander> I've loaded the xfs kernel module, and I'm going to create a xfs formatted partition in gparted.  But, gparted doesn't give me an xfs option in the filesystem choices.  Anyone know how to get gparted to recognize xfs as an option?
<levander> I had to install xfsprogs and xfsdump, fixed now.
<rhpot1991> what was the problem?
<frink_> hmm
<new2linx> anyone help with mythweb stating "2005_20071127190000.mpg does not exist in the recordings directory." Yet it exists on the slave backend/frontend?
<JThundley> I had that problem, my mythbackend was screwed up because /dev/video0 got moved
<JThundley> I was testing out a webcam
<new2linx> and yes the ip of the slave backend/frontend is set to it's own static ip address. is there a log file for mythweb that I can view to see what the error is?
<rhpot1991> check the perms on that directory
<JThundley> wait, the backend/frontend are the same machine but you're using a real IP address?
<JThundley> you should probably be using loopback, 127.0.0.1
<new2linx> well /dev/video0 is still there so I don't believe that's the issue. the slave be/fe is a pvr-500 on xubuntu gutsy running mythbuntu control center. the master backend/frontend is running feisty with mythtv 20.0-fixes from the repo's.
<new2linx> no, the master backend has to have it's static ip for others to connect to it.
<new2linx> the perms are folder is owned by mythtv:mythtv as well as all the recordings.
<rhpot1991> I think mythweb has a different folder though
<rhpot1991> let me check mine
<new2linx> don't think so.
<new2linx> actually you were right, my /var/lib/mythtv folder which has recordings and video in it was owned by me instead of mythtv. let me try it now.
<rhpot1991> check /var/www/mythweb/
<rhpot1991> make sure recordings points to the right spot
<new2linx> mythweb only is installed on the master backend/frontend so there is no /var/www/mythtv folder on the slave backend/frontend.
<rhpot1991> ln -s /directory/where/recordings/are/ recordings
<rhpot1991> have t sudo rm -rf recordings first
<rhpot1991> to get rid of the link
<new2linx> and yes, the master be/fe /var/www/mythweb/recordings does point to the correct location. I can access all my recordings that are stored on the master be/fe but not the recordings on the slave be/fe
<rhpot1991> I'm not sure mythweb can handle that
<new2linx> rhpot1991: there's already a symlink there, thanks though
<rhpot1991> might have to setup some sort of nfs share
<new2linx> REALLY? mythweb access the database doesn't it?
<rhpot1991> and have your box with mythweb able to see the recordings
<new2linx> the database should have the recordings location which is on the slave be/fe.
<rhpot1991> well it can see in the db that they are somewhere, but I don't think wwwdata has access to the folder on the other backends
<rhpot1991> let me check that on mine
<new2linx> how can I view a mysql database entry for where this recording thinks it's located?
<frink_> yo
<rhpot1991> yep, same error
<new2linx> REALLY? so you're saying that mythweb can't access files that are located on a slave be/fe?
<rhpot1991> that is my belief
<new2linx> huh.
<frink_> even with nfsings ?
<new2linx> how do you handle your slave and master recording storage?
<rhpot1991> I have a lvm on each box
<rhpot1991> so myth itself shares recordings
<new2linx> so you do keep your recordings seperate on each machine then?
<rhpot1991> but things like mythvideos I have a nfs share from one box to the other
<rhpot1991> yep
<rhpot1991> solution would be to use a nfs share and have them all in the same place, but you are gonna lose storage then
<new2linx> i find this hard to believe that this hasn't been discussed before.
<rhpot1991> it might be, I haven't looked into it
<rhpot1991> I don't use mythweb for actually viewing video files, I could drive home and watch it quicker than it will stream
<new2linx> that's a good point. I should just be using mythfrontend for viewing. I sure hope that works!
<rhpot1991> ya that works fine
<rhpot1991> provided its set up correctly
<new2linx> yeap, I just ssh'd into my box, created a tunneled x11vnc session, started mythtvfrontend and tried the recording that failed in mythweb and sure enough it works.
<rhpot1991> ya
<new2linx> I'll have to check the mythtv mailing list about this issue. there's gotta a solution without losing storage space
<rhpot1991> you should check out nx
<rhpot1991> I prefer it over vnc
<new2linx> thanks for the help. I tried nx but always had problems with using a passphrase for my secure ssh server
<new2linx> gotta go. thanks for the help. I am actually at work right now. :-)  I should actually do some work
<rhpot1991> heh, no problem
 * rhpot1991 may also currently be at work
<new2linx> rhpot1991: I am back, nx is just vnc tunneled through a secure ssh channel. isnt' it?
<frink_> I thought it was more like a compressed X protocol through SSH.
<frink_> ala DXPC
<frink_> not just remote frame buffer
<frink_> DXPC was cool, I ran it over 9k6 IP links back in like '95-6
<datphysh> greetings
<datphysh> hello.  Anyone hear feel like throwing me some input on a proposed setup?
<rhpot1991> sure
<datphysh> I'm trying to build a box that'll be capable of Off air (ATSC) HD timeshifting, as well as possibly having an HD-DVD or BuRay drive in it for playing on my plasma tv.
<datphysh> My current plan has been:
<datphysh> AMD x2 6400+ on an Asus M2N32-SLI board with 2 gigs of ram, an Nvidea geforce 7600 GS video card, everything running on Sata drives, and a pcHDTV (think that's the name) capture card
<rhpot1991> unfortunately I don't do HD currently
<directhex> you'd be better off with intel
<rhpot1991> so I can't really give much input as far as that goes
<directhex> but i suspect that spec is high enough for US (mpeg2) HD
<datphysh> from the benchmarks I was reading, the research I was doing, Intel did have better performing chips that the AMD I've got, but they are also $600 (us dollars) in cost
<datphysh> better performing "than" rather
<datphysh> but otherwise, in rendering and encoding, this was the top of the AMD line, so I was hoping it'd be good enough
<datphysh> but what about the Nvidia card?  I thought I read that the 8K series wasn't supporting Xv?  so will a 7600 Gs give me the performance I need for mpeg2?
<directhex> under linux *any* nvidia card will behave the same. well, anything newer than geforce4
<directhex> gf8, gf7, whatever
<datphysh> ok, well thank you for your input
<tgm4883> directhex, unless i'm missing something obvious, datphysh's specs are more than adaquate
<directhex> tgm4883, hd h264 is a real bitch on any spec
<directhex> tgm4883, as a pure floating-point process, i'd usually go for the cpu with twice the performance in that field
<tgm4883> yep, i missed that part
<tgm4883> your talking about his requirement for HD-dvd or bluray?
<directhex> both are a bit nebulous, and less demanding than broadcast
<spence> yes, check the logs for the pastebin of the fully functional script.... right around the "GOT IT!!!!" post if you search
<spence> oops, not the post i wanted to make.... what would cause this error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46195/
<rhpot1991> so dvd menus work correctly for everyone with the internal player?
<rhpot1991> s/so/do
<tgm4883> rhpot1991, no
<tgm4883> i have some issues with some of my stored dvds
<tgm4883> so i switched to xine
<rhpot1991> I ripped a dvd to the hd as an iso to mess around
<rhpot1991> original menus work fine
<rhpot1991> if I go to a sub menu it automagically is playing something within that
<rhpot1991> I see the menu flash up then video comes on
<tgm4883> you rip with mythtv?
<rhpot1991> I just tried from the actual dvd remotely, I could get to the submenu but it seemed to get stuck there as I had no control and video never came on
<rhpot1991> yep
<rhpot1991> a rip to xvid seemed to behave strangely too, forward skip was only skipping a second at a time, that might be some setting or something somewhere though, not sure
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> yea i rip outside of mythtv
<rhpot1991> any reason why?
<tgm4883> because I keep my dvd's on my fileserver, not my mythbox
<tgm4883> i haven't messed with ripping it with mythtv, how much control do you have?
<rhpot1991> you can choose what to rip
<rhpot1991> sound options (ac3, etc)
<rhpot1991> and video quality (iso, perfect (vob), excellent - medium(xvid))
<tgm4883> hmm, nice
<tgm4883> maybe i will try that then
<rhpot1991> it works quite well
<rhpot1991> takes a good 4 hours to rip on my box
<tgm4883> as I have been having a few issues with my ripper
<tgm4883> ouch
<tgm4883> thats a long time
<rhpot1991> but its not a quick process to begin with
<tgm4883> takes me like 30 minutes
<rhpot1991> compressing at all?
<tgm4883> for a full rip
<tgm4883> no
<rhpot1991> thats why
<rhpot1991> whats your cpu?
<tgm4883> why compress?
<rhpot1991> I was messing around
<tgm4883> ah
<rhpot1991> I'm not sure how long it took to make an iso
<tgm4883> 1.6 C2D
<rhpot1991> I normally do it then go to bed
<rhpot1991> I'm running on an amd athlon xp 1900+
<rhpot1991> so your cpu it a bit better than mine
<rhpot1991> an "excelent" xvid rip came out to be 1.9gb
<tgm4883> i used to rip to that, but HD space is just so cheap now
<rhpot1991> while the iso was 7.3gb
<tgm4883> right, but the iso had more than just the main movie on it right?
<rhpot1991> I'm contemplating if the special features are worth that extra space or not
<tgm4883> you should rip to ogg anyway ;)
<rhpot1991> never messed with ogg
<rhpot1991> hows the compression ratio?
<tgm4883> depends, if it's a movie, i usually rip just the movie to iso, if it's tv shows, i rip the whole thing
<rhpot1991> why make an iso if its just the movie though?
<tgm4883> why not?
<rhpot1991> if your just gonna watch the movie, then the menu is a waste of time
<tgm4883> menu isn't included
<rhpot1991> is it compressed?
<tgm4883> no
<tgm4883> fully dvd complient
<rhpot1991> guess I'm just not used to doing it that way
<tgm4883> just strips out the extras, and the menus
<rhpot1991> I'm used to an iso being a container for something
<tgm4883> right, it's a container for the movie.  Doesn't need any of the menus
<rhpot1991> ya, just seems strange having a container for a single file
<tgm4883> for instance, if i burned that to a dvd, i could stick it in any dvd player and it would play the movie right away
<rhpot1991> ya, that is nice
<tgm4883> well, it's not exactly a single file
 * rhpot1991 has an divx dvd player
<directhex> iso is a container for an iso9660 file system
<rhpot1991> came in handy before I build my mythboxes
<tgm4883> i think that files are usually 1GB max for video dvd
<tgm4883> it's been awhile since i looked at it
<rhpot1991> I snagged a 1TB mybook on BF, which I plan on ripping my dvd collection to
<rhpot1991> so I have just been messing around seeing which direction I want to go
<rhpot1991> I wonder how hard it would be to convert an iso to something like xvid at a later time
<rhpot1991> there isn't any option to run a user job on a video is there?
<tgm4883> probably the same as it is now, or less difficult, being that you would already have it at without encryption and already without unnecessary features
<tgm4883> well you could make a user job for it
<rhpot1991> I'm contemplating if I can modify my ipod export script to run on videos too, and which format would be easies to convert to mp4
<rhpot1991> I'm not seeing any sort of menu system for the video
<rhpot1991> tgm4883: if you try out the internal mythripper let me know how it compares
<rhpot1991> time to head home, take care
<williammanda> hey guys
<williammanda>  read the wiki for ripping a dvd....
<williammanda>  get to the point to start the rip.....press 0 to start....
<williammanda>  says"no jobs and nothing else to do"
<williammanda>  it didn't even try to record the dvd
<mindframe-> how does the remote control interface work?  do i have to buy an IR receiver or something?
<mindframe-> nevermind i rtfm
<williammanda>   read the wiki for ripping a dvd....
<williammanda>   get to the point to start the rip.....press 0 to start....
<williammanda>   says"no jobs and nothing else to do"
<williammanda>   it didn't even try to record the dvd
#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-11-30
<wilberfan> is it possible to get the mythbrowser to run flash?   I can think of lots of Google videos it would be cool to watch full-screen...
<Cygnet> anyone have experience with the hauppage wintv pvr 150 mce?
<tgm4883> Cygnet, what about it?
<Cygnet> mythbuntu isn't seeing it and I can't figure out what I'm doing wrong or if there's something really dumb and obvious I missed or what
<tgm4883> Cygnet, fresh install?
<tgm4883> it should be recognized out of the box
<Cygnet> xubuntu with mythbuntu installed on top
<Cygnet> the box isn't doing anything else except running an irc bot
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> what happened when you tried to add it via mythtv-setup
<foxbuntu> Cygnet, have you checked dmesg?
<foxbuntu> if not please post it in pastebin
<Cygnet> I get the screen where you choose the card type
<Cygnet> foxbuntu, I'll do that now
<Cygnet> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/2369
<Cygnet> I tried the MPEG-2 encoder (PVR x50) type because that seemed like the most likely one but it said it couldn't open the card
<foxbuntu> Cygnet, do this
<foxbuntu> dmesg | grep ivtv
<foxbuntu> and pastebin that
<Cygnet> ok
<Cygnet> got nothing
<foxbuntu> then your card either isnt install, or more likley not working
<foxbuntu> was the card installed when you setup the xbuntu box from the start?
<Cygnet> no
<Cygnet> I just put it in today
<tgm4883> lspci
<foxbuntu> Cygnet, yes..do an lspci and post it
<Cygnet> and I was trying to use a different TV tuner thing (a USB box) but that didn't work so I got the wintv card
<foxbuntu> Cygnet, I run two of those exact cards..they work pretty well
<Cygnet> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/2370
<tgm4883> i don't see it listed
<Cygnet> the computer had 2 free pci slots but the first one there was no screw for the cover and it didn't seem to actually come off at all, so I put it in the second one
<foxbuntu> Cygnet, that should be fine unless there is something wrong with your machine
<Cygnet> it's one of those linspire boxes that they used to sell at fry's
<Cygnet> I'm going to open the computer again and take another look, I may be back later
<williammanda> hey
<williammanda> i'm trying to get mythvideo working
<williammanda> on playback...I don't get any audio until I hit the left arrow
<williammanda> any ideas?
<williammanda> I have used mplayer and xine as the default player
<mysqlhelp> can someone please help me with removing a grant statement i did in mysql that messed me up.. i did:  "GRANT ALL ON mythconverg.* TO mythtv@"192.168.1.%" IDENTIFIED BY "mythtv"; I believe I am looking for a revoke command but dont want to do anything other than undo this command
<mindframe_> any guides on creating a diskless frontend w/ mythbuntu?
<samson--> mindframe_: you looking to do a pxe boot or something?
<mindframe_> yes
<samson--> mindframe_: i'd look at a pxeboot distribution and add in the mythtv parts to it
<mindframe_> can i ask your opinion on something?
<samson--> sure
<mindframe_> the box i'm using as a frontend is quite powerful... AMD 6000+ /  2GB memory.  should i even worry about making it diskless?
<mindframe_> i can put all my tuners in it
<samson--> i personally only have a BE/FE system with dual SD tuners, it is not nearly as powerful as yours
<samson--> and it is plenty powerful/has plenty of storage
<mindframe_> i plan on doing a good bit of hd with it
<mindframe_> i was thinking of putting the tuners in my desktop system which has a lot of storage
<samson--> in the future I will add in various frontends, but they will not be as beefy as yours
<mindframe_> i guess i can just tell the be/fe to use an nfs share
<samson--> i'm just not sure what you would use all that processing power for in a frontend system
<samson--> in a BE, it could be put to work doing transcoding and multiple HD streams
<samson--> but admittedly I dont have as much experience in building BE, FE, BE/FE systems as some of the others in here
<mindframe_> im gonna go for a be/fe system first.  i dont even have my tuners yet but i'd like to play back some HD content and mess around with mytharchive
<mindframe_> ive been using xbmc until now
<samson--> ahh
<samson--> that been working pretty well?
<mindframe_> yeah it's excellent... just underpowered
<mindframe_> cant play h264 or anything
<mindframe_> the linux xbmc project will be interesting once it comes to fruition
<mindframe_> im gonna move the xbmc to the bedroom now
<mindframe_> do you know of any issues with the amd64 build of mythbuntu?
<S10LoLo> im having some trouble getting xbmxmythtv to connect to my backend database keep getting the error "Failed to connect to mysql db Conn". I can connect from my other frontends just fine, just not the xbox. Is it not compatible with mythbuntu 7.10 yet?
<S10LoLo> just noticed a typo.. thats xbmc mythtv
<tgm4883> S10LoLo, well I would check to see what protocol that it is trying to work with
<tgm4883> mythbuntu uses mythtv 20.2 unless your running trunk
<S10LoLo> xbmcmythtv was defaulting to 30, i hadnt read anything about having to change that
<S10LoLo> although it tells me 20.2 - invalid integer supplied
<tgm4883> mindframe_, ping
<S10LoLo> how can i check what protocol my mythtv backend is running?
<S10LoLo> this protocol thing has me confused here... i am running mythbuntu 7.10 and using xbmcmythtv-0.20.34b on my xbox... which protocol should I set to use in xbmcmythtv?
<S10LoLo> xbmcmythtv log if anyone is interested in checking it out..
<S10LoLo> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/2373/
<sslashes> does anyone know where trhe mythtv logo source files are available?
<superm1> oh the wiki from mythtv.org
<mindframe_> how can i fix my resolution?
<mindframe_> i've got a 1080i 16:9 TV and the edges of the screen are cut off
<rhpot1991> http://www.woot.com/
<rhpot1991> I wonder what the odds are of using that as a frontend
<directhex> rhpot1991, nil
<rhpot1991> ya, I searched around for a bit, not good at all
<frink_> yo yo yo
<mpathy> Hi there.. How difficult is it to get a almos Mythbuntu installation on a Mac Mini? (PPC) because it has not more than 20W power consumption and the perfect HTPC becaus of that.. Havent the money for a x00 Watt HTPC.. Germanys power prices are expensive! :)
<frink_> I duno if u can get mythbuntu for PPC
<frink_> but you can get ubuntu for it
<frink_> and apt-get the mythtv bits
<frink_> Do you want a front end or backend and what TV receiver will you use?
<frink_> Or you could just get a small x86 mini/micro ATX motherboard with a minimal processor and use that, it'd be smiliarly low on power.
<frink_> or a laptop
<mpathy> frink_: I want to use something like the standard requirements.. and the Mac Mini has those..
<mpathy> frink_: What does Mythbuntu other than Ubuntu + MythTV packages?
<mpathy> frink_: I want frontend and backend on it, and I will use a USB DVB-S device
<superm1> mpathy, you can install mythbuntu-desktop to get the other items
<superm1> they (should) all work on all arch's
<superm1> but they have only been tested on i386 and amd64
<mpathy> superm1: the metapackage works also on PPC? that would be great
<superm1> mpathy, i believe that i added a ppc arch when building it back on gutsy, but i never had hardware to build the live disk or test it
<superm1> http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=mythbuntu-desktop&searchon=names&subword=1&version=gutsy&release=all
<superm1> yeah it should work for you
<superm1> get me a ppc this cycle and i'll see about mastering and testing a ppc mythbuntu disk :)
<mpathy> superm1: great, I try it. should I then start from a server install?
<superm1> mpathy, that's up to you
<superm1> i'd probably say command line system install
<superm1> rather than server install
<mpathy> yes I meant that. ubuntus description of it is very unclear.. I didnt mean ubuntu-server but ubuntu -> server install from the boot menu
<superm1> mpathy, hopefully all works well, if so we might be getting you to do some future ppc testing if you would be up for it
<mpathy> superm1: Sure, you can note me for that..
<frink_> Hey superm1 ?
<Daviey> hey frink_
<frink_> Hey Daviey !
<frink_> Is the box OK?
<Daviey> seems it!
<Daviey> thanks
<frink_> Good!
<frink_> I have not actually installed the latest 7.10 yet :( Been too busy with college stuff.
<Daviey> bah, don't worry about that!
<frink_> my wife wants features/stability :)
<Daviey> I installed a 6.06 server the other day
<frink_> I eman the 7.10 mythbuntu :)
<Daviey> awww
<Daviey> i see.
<Daviey> Well tbh, i only started running mythbuntu when my backend blew up
<Daviey> seemed little point migrating from a working ubuntu system.. but the *bang* gave me the excuse
<frink_> it blew up? What happened? :(
<Daviey> psu fan died, got hot - smoked - blew PSU fuse..
<directhex|bsp> my 7.10 upgrade went... badly
<Daviey> how so?
<directhex|bsp> system froze midway, journal wasn't as transactional as journals are meant to be
<frink_> oh
<frink_> Well we had an ext3 filesystem die last week.
<directhex|bsp> some things got corrupted. config files, libc, stuff like that
<frink_> I thought it was the disk array, but it all seems fine.
<Daviey> i've had my myth old_recorded (sp?) table marked as corrupted twice in 2 weeks
<Daviey> Might have been due to lack of space tho..
<mindframe-> anyone have a recommendation for finding a proper modeline for a LG 32FS4D ?  I have no idea on technical specifications for this TV and can't find anything anywhere about it.  The edges of my screen are cut off.
<tgm4883> mindframe-, lcd?
<padan> I dont really need the tv-capture capabilities at this time (although i may want it later), but what I really want is something that an idiot (such as the people i live with) will be able to browse through my movies/tv stuff and play
<padan> sort of like the dlink media center which i hav enow
<padan> is mythtv the right thing to be looking into for this?
<tgm4883> padan, mythtv would work for that
<tgm4883> you'll still have to setup the backend portion though
<padan> so the fact that i dont care about tv capture is ok?  I can just ignore this part during the setup?
<padan> I would just put backend/frontend on the same box
<padan> and nfs mount the media archive
<tgm4883> since you may want it later i'd go with mythtv.  Then when you get to the part for capture card and such, you won't need to enter anything
<tgm4883> although the watch tv thing will still show up IIRC
<padan> thats fine... i'll condition the users with a cattle prod
<tgm4883> sounds good
<mindframe-> tgm4883, widescreen HD CRT
<tgm4883> mindframe-, did you check the tv setting for an adjustment there?
<mindframe-> in mcc?
<tgm4883> no on your TV
<tgm4883> mine was the same
<tgm4883> kinda like on an old CRT monitor
<mindframe-> like messing with the aspect?
<tgm4883> no, like horizontal and vertical adjustment
<mindframe-> oh, no
<mindframe-> i don't think it has that
<mindframe-> i looked for settings in it last night and i've been through em 50 times before
<mindframe-> sucks
<tgm4883> k
<tgm4883> i didn't think that my Flat panel LCD had them either
<tgm4883> i'll look around a little bit for some settings on your tv, but it will probably be awhile as I got to go to class
<mindframe-> i might try and contact LG for specifications.. don't think i'll have much luck
<mindframe-> thanks!
<mindframe-> i scoured google last night
<mindframe-> this 32FS4D which was really an AU model was sold as a 30FS4D
<mindframe-> i think it's the same thing
<the_alien> hi all
<the_alien> i'm new to mythtv and i'm searching for a few answers
<the_alien> first of all: mythbuntu is running on a p4 2.4 ghz cpu with 512mb ram. but switching from one to another menupoint lasts about 2 seconds
<the_alien> why is it so slow?
<the_alien> 2. i got a Haupauge nova-t pci card. it was running fine on my desktop pc, now i put it into this new mythtvbox and nothing is working. mythtv is telling me, that the card doesnt respont
<the_alien> someone can help me with this points?
<frink_> what country are you in?
<the_alien> i'm from germany
<frink_> ok
<the_alien> is my english that bad? :/
<frink_> well, thereis no reason I can think of for waiting 2 seconds between menu points
<frink_> or for your card not working :)
<frink_> Youe english is great!
<the_alien> hmmm this 2 second thing is pretty annoying
<mindframe-> the_alien, what happens when you browse the web with that same pc?  any delays?
<the_alien> mom, will try
<the_alien> hmmmm, the gui seems to be pretty fast
<the_alien> the normal xfce gui
<the_alien> not the mythtv one
<mindframe-> can you ssh into it and watch top while you browse through the mythtv gui?
<the_alien> i think i have to throw this goddamn network cable out of the window...
<the_alien> the resolution was too high i think
<the_alien> with 1024 its much faster
<the_alien> i dont get it. i think i am too stupid for mythtv :(
<the_alien> after 4 hours, i'm pretty much frustrated.thx anyway
<MythbuntuGuest39> Can anyone help with a samba share and mythmusic ?
<tgm4883_laptop> way to go and wait a whopping 2 minutes
<tgm4883_laptop> mindframe-, can you send me your tv type again
<tgm4883_laptop> mindframe_, ^^
<tgm4883_laptop> the model that is
<mindframe-> tgm4883, 32FS4D-UC or 30FS4D
<mindframe-> tgm4883_laptop, ^^
<mindframe-> i called LG and they said they'd call me back if they found the information
<mindframe-> i dont know how i got an aussie model
<tgm4883_laptop> thats bloody ridiculas
<tgm4883_laptop> :)
<tgm4883_laptop> a mate
<mindframe-> hah yes
<padan> i just installed mythbuntu and the very first thing I am wondering is if there is a way to speed up the menus?  there is a lag time going between no only screens, but just menu items... it can't be the box.. its a dual core amd with 2gb of mem and a nv 8500
<tgm4883_laptop> padan, did you install your restricted drivers?
<padan> no... do the proprietary nv drivers work better than the open source ones?
<padan> i figured the open source ones should work well since nv is fairly good about playing nice with linux kernel developers
<Daviey> padan: Have you changed the painter to be openGL?
<Daviey> Qt is generally faster
<Daviey> ^ Qt default.
<padan> i jus tchanged the painter to opengl... qt was defaulted
<padan> i haven't rebooted yet so i haven't seen the opengl change
<padan> i will try the restricted nv drivers
<padan> and see if that makes a difference
<padan> ok way better!
<padan> thanks again tgm
<padan> now next question is what is the best way, for mythtv, for me to nfs mount my media archive?
<padan> is there a menu option in mythtv or should i just do this on the OS level?
<tgm4883_laptop> currently you should do it on the OS level, in the future there should be a gui for that (for music, pictures, and movies)
<padan> k
<Daviey> padan: I'd avoid NFS mounting your storage on your backend if i were you
<Daviey> I did it for a while.. sure it works - but IMO it isn't ideal
<mindframe-> what's wrong with that?
<Daviey> unless ofcourse you have a decent switch etc
<mindframe-> i bought a gigabit switch for it :)
<mindframe-> dell 8 port
<Daviey> Ah.. i did it with an el cheapo 10/100
<padan> why?
<padan> i have like 6 tb of storage in my storage server
<tgm4883_laptop> I did it over wifi.......ok, no i didn't
<padan> heh
<padan> and gigabit all over
<padan> with tcp offloadable nics
<padan> and jumbo frames
<padan> :P
<tgm4883_laptop> i used a telephone cable and a 14.4 modem
<padan> elite.
<tgm4883_laptop> word has it that superm1 uses 2 tin cans and some string
<padan> why does mythtv need write permission to the media directories?
<padan> like what is it going to do?
<tgm4883_laptop> afaik, it shouldn't
<tgm4883_laptop> just the recording dir
<Daviey> tgm4883_laptop: no, superm1 memorises a file of hex then retypes it on his storage box
<padan> ok... because it explicity says that it needs write when I am adding the directory
<tgm4883_laptop> Daviey, i thought it was binary?
<padan> i jus twant to make sure its not going to reorganize everything since there are multiple devices accessing the data
<superm1> wait how'd you guys find out my methods?
<superm1> i thought my tin can thing was secret..
<padan> someone must have wiretaped you...
<superm1> how?  there is only one string in my can!
<padan> the wire going between can be tapped at any point
<michaellamothe> superm1: Hi there, finally.
<superm1> hi
<michaellamothe> Do you read you mail from ubuntu.com?
<superm1> yeah, but i'm a little bit behind since i've been busy this week
<superm1> i saw one come in from you but i won't get to it until tomorrow
<tgm4883_laptop> plus i send him 163 emails a day
<michaellamothe> superm1: No worries.  In short, I've added ATSC to Me TV.  I'll talk to you when you're not so busy sometime.  Thanks for your help with everything.
<superm1> ah very cool
<superm1> yeah i'll get it onto my comp with and atsc card as soon as time frees up :)
<michaellamothe> Ta
<superm1> michaellamothe, although now you can make tgm4883 test it too
<tgm4883_laptop> yep
<tgm4883_laptop> when i go home
<superm1> but only after he finishes mythstream
<tgm4883_laptop> :)
<tgm4883_laptop> stupid get-orig-source
<tgm4883_laptop> mythstream is overrated
<tgm4883_laptop> wait, i take that back
<tgm4883_laptop> get-orig-source is overrated
<michaellamothe> https://launchpad.net/me-tv/+download ... it's not on REVU yet.  I don't even know if it works.
<michaellamothe> Thanks for that.
<mckim> any of the mirror admins around?
<tgm4883_laptop> mckim, whats up?
<tgm4883_laptop> besides our rsync issue
<mckim> that's what I was going to ask about. :-)
<tgm4883_laptop> our rsync server had some hard drives crash
<tgm4883_laptop> Daviey, ping
<tgm4883_laptop> frink_, ping
<Daviey> tgm4883_laptop:
<tgm4883_laptop> Daviey, whats the status on frinks_ server and such?
<tgm4883_laptop> is it back up yet?
<Daviey> tgm4883_laptop: site src is there.. not loaded into mysql yet
<tgm4883_laptop> k
<tgm4883_laptop> bendailey, ping
<Daviey> rsync not set up
<tgm4883_laptop> k
<tgm4883_laptop> do we have the iso's on there?  what would happen if we didn't?  I wouldn't want all our mirrors to delete the iso's if they are unavailable
<Daviey> I don't even know the fs structure for the iso's+rsync
<tgm4883_laptop> I think bendailey set that all up
<Daviey> the iso's aren't there yet, no
<tgm4883_laptop> k
<Daviey> probably best if he does it again then
<tgm4883_laptop> i'd like to setup just the new iso's then
<Daviey> agreed
<tgm4883_laptop> cause the old ones were supposed to be deleted awhile ago
<tgm4883_laptop> and I think im at or over my limit currently at osuosl.
<bendailey> tgm4883_laptop: are we talking about rsyncing isos?
<tgm4883_laptop> yep
<tgm4883_laptop> bendailey, you set that up for us right?
<bendailey> yes I think so
<tgm4883_laptop> k
<tgm4883_laptop> so were going to need it setup again
<tgm4883_laptop> and i think it can be started anytime.  Right Daviey
<bendailey> I wrote a push script for superm1 for sure is that still around?
<tgm4883_laptop> maybe, not sure.  I know some mirrors only update via rsync though
<mckim> we only do an rsync pull
<bendailey> yeah I think most do rsync pulls but my mirrors are only available via ftp push
<tgm4883_laptop> ok, well were not releasing any iso's for a few weeks, so is it possible to set this up next week bendailey?
<Daviey> bendailey: I've been doing your FTP pushes IIRC
<tgm4883_laptop> and only setup the current release iso
<bendailey> thanks Daviey do you still have the script?
<Daviey> i hope so :)
<bendailey> did I here that we lost the download stats?
<Daviey> a months worth
<tgm4883_laptop> like i said, osuosl was nice enough to host our iso, i don't want to abuse the service, and was told under 2GB
<bendailey> ok I started using bzr and love it
<Daviey> :)
<Daviey> bendailey: if you set up the rsync server, can you again?
<bendailey> would now be a good time to update & start bzr branch of the download script
<Daviey> erm
<bendailey> yeah I can set it up again any backups of /etc/rsyncd.conf by chance?
<Daviey> nope
<Daviey> i can check
<tgm4883_laptop> sorry mckim, i guess i probably should have stopped by osuosl and let you guys know what was going on
<Daviey> bendailey: nope not there
<bendailey> ok can you pm the login info for the server? do you still have the ssh pub keys?
<Daviey> your ssh pub key?
<bendailey> yeah
<Daviey> nope
<bendailey> I think I gave it to superm1 when I did the original rsync setup
<mckim> tgm4883_laptop: Well, I'm not so worried about my failure notices now. :-)
<Daviey> if you pm me that, i could sort that?
<bendailey> so you want me to pm you my ssh pub key? Are you ready for rsync setup?
<tgm4883_laptop> mckim, ok, so Daviey is bringing the website back up on that box, and bendailey will bring the rsync back up.  Once both are setup, we should be able to swing dns back to frink_'s box (which is where everything was originally stored).  I don't recall offhand which address the rsync is setup for, so you may have to wait for the dns
<tgm4883_laptop> Daviey, bendailey does ^^ sound about right?
<Daviey> sounds good
<tgm4883_laptop> ok then.  class ended early, so im heading home.  If anyone needs me ping tgm4883 and I should be back in about 30 minutes
<mckim> tgm4883_laptop: sounds great.
<Daviey> rsync will be working by the end of the weekend
<bendailey> bye
<Daviey> hmm.. possibly the best mATX mb out there for myth? http://www.inno3d.com/products/motherboard/Sl73um_hdmi.html
<Daviey> VGA + DVI + HDMI and nVidia
<directhex> Daviey, IF, and only if, it does digital audio via hdmi
<Daviey> directhex: well linux + hdmi audio is crappy atm
<directhex> Daviey, well, it shouldn't (in theory) be any worse than linux with spdif
<Daviey> directhex: take a gander at launchpad
<Daviey> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.22/+bug/148097
<directhex> oh, i believe it can suck, it just shouldn't ;)
<directhex> alsa's terrible at moving with the times
<directhex> it took 3 releases before my office pc had sound
<Daviey> :(
<directhex> and know what? it was a 3-line fix
<directhex> 1-line if you do it in a more lazy fashion
<Daviey> hehe
<Daviey> I did manage to get some HDMI audio working... but it was the early hours and i don't know even what kernel is was
<williammanda> hey
<williammanda>  i'm trying to get mythvideo working
<williammanda>  on playback...I don't get any audio until I hit the left arrow
<williammanda>  any ideas
<williammanda>  I have used mplayer and xine as the default player
<Triskaidekaphobi> is this the 'official' channel for mythbuntu support?
<tgm4883> Triskaidekaphobi, yes
<Triskaidekaphobi> thank you tgm4883, then on to my quandary: after a power outage (due to heavy snowstorm weather in the northern tundra) i cannot access any of my previously recorded shows, the schedule of shows to be recorded, or even schedule a show to record (via guide or manual). would love some suggestions as i'm about ready to start over from scrap
<Triskaidekaphobi> tgm4883: don't go too far, please, my daughter is calling me urgently.... brb....
<tgm4883_laptop> Triskaidekaphobi, use MCC to optimize your database, then enter mythtv-setup/exit mythtv-setup so it runs mythfilldatabase
<tgm4883_laptop> I had that same problem before
<williammanda> hey guys
<tgm4883_laptop> hey williammanda
<williammanda> i installed mythdvd & mythvideo.....
<williammanda> how can I get all the computers to see what each has ripped?
<tgm4883_laptop> well you would have to share each dir with the others
<tgm4883_laptop> because mythvideo and mythdvd do not get transfered via the mythtv protocol
<williammanda> i have nfs setup on each computer and share the home dir
<Triskaidekaphobi> tgm4883_laptop: thanks, will try that now...
<tgm4883_laptop> the easiest way to do it IMO, is to share with NFS, then mount each shared computers drive inside a folder (ie, /var/lib/mythtv/videos/comp1, /var/lib/mythtv/videos/comp2, etc)
<tgm4883_laptop> then point the frontend to /var/lib/mythtv/videos
<tgm4883_laptop> and it should search recursively
<tgm4883_laptop> does that make sense?
<williammanda> yes it does but where do I enter the info for the frontend?
<tgm4883_laptop> ok, you will have to mount those on each frontend.  Then in the frontend, go to settings > media settings (i think thats what it's called) and set the dir to whereever you mounted it to.  I believe the default is /var/lib/mythtv/videos, so if you mount the nfs shares inside of that, then it should work after you mount the shares
<williammanda> settings > media settings > general settings > directory that holds videos ?
<tgm4883_laptop> Utilities/setup > setup > media settings > video settings > general settings > dir that holds videos
<williammanda> doesn't that field tell myth where to store the ripped videos?
<WcktKlwn> does anyone know how to move the watch video's to the front below the watch tv option?
<tgm4883_laptop> no, that would be under DVD settings > rip settings
<tgm4883_laptop> sec
<tgm4883_laptop> if you notice, when your at the area that you can change that "Dir that holds videos", you will notice at the bottom that it says it only needs read permission
<WcktKlwn> hey tgm4883_laptop, if you share the mythtv/video's do I have to enter imdb info on the remote frontend's?
<WcktKlwn> or does it pull down from the backend
<tgm4883> hmm, thats a good question, let me check
<tgm4883> WcktKlwn, looks like you only need to pull the data once
<WcktKlwn> cool, thanks
<williammanda> tgm4883 your suggestion sounds very much like what I already have....
<williammanda> I have nfs....example...computer name/home/dvd....
<williammanda> I store each video in the "DVD" sud dir
<williammanda> on each computer
<williammanda> when I pull up "Watch Videos" it gives me all the videos from all computers
<williammanda> but I can only view the resident videos on each computer
<tgm4883> ok, lets break this down so I am understanding your right
<tgm4883> on frontend1
<tgm4883> you can see all the videos that are stored on frontend2, frontend3, etc, but can't play them?
<tgm4883> you can only play videos on frontend1 that are stored on frontend1?
<williammanda> yes
<williammanda> I will give you my setup...
<tgm4883> ok, and on encoder2, you have mounted the nfs share from encoder 1?
<williammanda> computers: C2D & PIV3G
<williammanda> both computers have videos ripped before myth and after...
<williammanda> I used RIP|DVD before and myth to record dvds
<williammanda> on both computers I can see the videos through "watch videos" in myth
<Triskaidekaphobi> tgm4883_laptop: looks good, thanks
<tgm4883> np
<williammanda> the icon shows them as a file...
<williammanda> i select the file...
<williammanda> I get a tmp and vob file
<williammanda> i select the vob file
<williammanda> then I select the vob
#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-12-01
<williammanda> then I get the myth screen to show the video info...
<williammanda> then when I hit enter...
<Triskaidekaphobi> next question, why can't i recompile the kernel to support a new dvb device? i keep getting this error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46195/
<tgm4883> Triskaidekaphobi, do you have build-essiental installed?
<williammanda> i get a window that says "failed to open 'video name-001.vob' in /home/DVD/video name/vob check if the video exists
<Triskaidekaphobi> tgm4883: yes
<tgm4883> Triskaidekaphobi, not sure then
<tgm4883> williammanda, so you get that error on frontend1, does that file seem to exist on frontend1?
<williammanda> not sure what is going on since myth sees the other computers videos? If it sees the videos why doesn't it play them?
<tgm4883> thats a good question
<tgm4883> im wondering if it is seeing information that is stored in the database, then when it trys to actually play the file it doesn't exist
<williammanda> I get this error if I'm try to play videos from C2D that have videos on PIV3G or the other way around
<tgm4883> ok
<tgm4883> so on C2d
<tgm4883> on C2D, if I went to /home/DVD/video name/vob would I find the video there?
<williammanda> yes...I can do this outside of myth
<tgm4883> strange
<williammanda> right now I can use xine and play video off of each computer
<tgm4883> ok, on C2D, whats the full path where the NFS share from PIV3G is mounted?
<williammanda> 192.168.1.103:/home /PIV3G nfs rsize=8192,wsize=8192,timeo=14,intr
<williammanda> that is from fstab
<williammanda> and I have a dir on C2D called PIV3G
<tgm4883> ok, and on C2D, what is the "dir that holds videos" from media settings in the frontend
<williammanda> /home/DVD   this is the same on all computers
<tgm4883> ok, well here is the problem im seeing
<tgm4883> your mounting the share to /PIV3G
<tgm4883> so on C2D, the mount is at /PIV3G, not /home/DVD/PIV3G, correct?
<williammanda> correct
<williammanda> the mount is PIV3G
<tgm4883> ok, thats your problem.  the frontend is looking for the file in the wrong place
<tgm4883> this is what you need to do
<tgm4883> are there multiple users on the frontend?
<williammanda> and in myth...I'm tell it to look in /home/DVD
<williammanda> no...just one user
<tgm4883> ok, we should probably just make a symbolic link from /PIV3G to /home/DVD/PIV3G
<tgm4883> do you know how to sym link?
<tgm4883> I always forget the direction it goes in
<williammanda> well I'm a command line kinda guy :)
<williammanda> not
<williammanda> :)
<tgm4883> k, sec
<tgm4883> ln -s /PIV3G /home/DVD/
<tgm4883> I think that will do it
<tgm4883> williammanda, after you do that, try going to /home/DVD/PIV3G
<tgm4883> and see if your files are in there
<tgm4883> do this on C2D
<williammanda> do I need to create /home/DVD/PIV3G ?
<tgm4883> no
<williammanda> ok...I see the link and the files using file browser
<williammanda> /home/DVD/PIV3G
<tgm4883> ok, try using the frontend now
<williammanda> same error
<tgm4883> hmm
<williammanda> tgm4883 I just want to tell you....
<williammanda> I really appreciate your help....
<tgm4883> np
<williammanda> you are always there and do the best you can!
<tgm4883> ok, lets try thi
<tgm4883> lets go into setup > video manager
<tgm4883> let me know if it trys to remove any info because it can't be found
<williammanda> it did
<tgm4883> where did it say it was lookign?
<williammanda> /home/DVD/video name
<tgm4883> was it trying to remove videos that were local or that were from the nfs share?
<williammanda> nfs share
<tgm4883> ok, did you say to remove them or not?
<williammanda> not to remove them
<tgm4883> ok
<tgm4883> so do you now have duplicate movies listed in there?
<williammanda> yes
<tgm4883> good, i suppose
<tgm4883> lets try this
<tgm4883> now go into where you were getting the error before.  Try one of the movies on the share, if you get the error, try it's duplicate
<williammanda> how will I know the duplicate?
<tgm4883> aren't they named the same?
<williammanda> sorry... it trying to remove videos that were local
<williammanda> not the share
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> ok, and those video were in /home/DVD/ right?
<williammanda> correct
<tgm4883> whats in /home/DVD/ now?  is it just PIV3G?
<williammanda> no
<tgm4883> it's all the movies?
<williammanda> I see both computers videos
<tgm4883> when you say both computers, you mean that the local ones are in /home/DVD and the nfs shared ones are in /home/DVD/PIV3G right?
<williammanda> yes
<trimeta> How does one properly set up XMLTV? From a default ubuntu-server install (with the linux-generic kernel added), I installed mythbuntu-desktop.
<williammanda> but I can't tell that unless I did this
<trimeta> I then installed xmltv and related packages, and though I can now see it as an option under Video Sources, when I select it I get a progress bar stuck at 50% indefinitely.
<superm1> alt-tab
<superm1> trimeta, ^
<williammanda> superm1 how italian are you?
<superm1> 50 percent
<trimeta> I can't alt-tab out of it; all the configuration stuff takes over the whole screen. I can ctrl+alt+F1 to go to a terminal and killall mythtv-setup, but that seems inelegant.
<trimeta> And doesn't actually solve the problem of importing XMLTV data.
<superm1> trimeta, well see the thing is the terminal you launched it from
<superm1> is where that xmltv control happens
<trimeta> Oh, that terminal. I'd been using the GUI shortcut, but I noticed the terminal pop up beforehand.
<williammanda> me too 50 %
<superm1> exactly
<trimeta> Alt-tab doesn't take me to it, though.
<trimeta> Wait, it does.
<superm1> that gui that  terminal that pops up before hand
<superm1> is where you do it
<trimeta> OK, I'll try again and see what's actually going on.
<superm1> it's not entirely clear unfortunately :)
<superm1> williammanda, cool :)
<williammanda> anastasio
<williammanda> u?
<trimeta> The timezone offset, is that with or without DST? I'm in the US Eastern timezone; that's -5000, right?
<trimeta> -0500, that is.
<williammanda> everyone gives me a hard time about being short......
<trimeta> Also, is it possible to get Schedules Direct without paying $20? Or is that something one has to live with?
<williammanda> enven though i'm 5' 8"
<tgm4883> trimeta, well there is Schedules Indirect, which is free, but you have to manually enter in when you want it to record, and you don't get channel data
<superm1> williammanda, i unfortunately don't speak or read italian though :(  I only understand "dinner" talk from visiting my nona's weekly
<superm1> trimeta, you're going to have to live with it
<trimeta> Well, damn.
<superm1> trimeta, 20 bucks a year i would think sounds fair though for what you get, does it not?
<williammanda> ok....sorry....just having a good time
<superm1> :)
<trimeta> I guess I'll see if I can actually get this working...the 7 day free trial is nice for that.
<superm1> trimeta, why are you using xmltv?
<superm1> for schedules direct stuff
<williammanda> trimeta it is worth it
<superm1> there is a native interface for it
<trimeta> True...I had wanted to use XMLTV only; is that an option?
<superm1> trimeta, well ti's very silly to do it that way
<superm1> because it then goes SD->xmltv->mythtv
<superm1> whereas it can normally just go SD->mythtv
<superm1> and work perfectly
<trimeta> True. But is there some source of data for US broadcasts which isn't SD?
<tgm4883> trimeta, IIRC some places have EIT data
<trimeta> I don't think that's going to work with the cable setup I have...SD it is, then.
<williammanda> superm1 tgm4883 needs a raise :)
<tgm4883> +1
<superm1> eahy
<williammanda> the customer service is top notch
<tgm4883> now if I could only fix the issue :)
<tgm4883> it's cause superm1 says we can't eat unless we help 50 people per day, and I haven't met my quota ;)
<tgm4883> williammanda, ok, so in "Watch Videos", you should have some movies listed, as well as a PIV3G folder right?
<williammanda> yes C2D and PIV3G
<tgm4883> ok, and if you go into PIV3G, can you play videos?
<williammanda> hold on
<williammanda> ...need to start myth here
<tgm4883> k
<williammanda> ok...same thing....
<tgm4883> ok
<williammanda> PIV3G will play the resident videos
<williammanda> not videos on C2D
<tgm4883> well were only dealing with C2D right now, right?
<williammanda> the same problem exists on both computers.....
<tgm4883> right, but lets just work on C2D.  Once that one gets fixed it should be easier to reverseduplicate on PIV3G
<williammanda> can't play videos from the other computer
<tgm4883> so on C2D, in "Watch Videos" you have videos listed, and how many folders?
<williammanda> all of the folders that are on PIV3G
<tgm4883> interesting, they shouldn't be in that folder, they should be in a subfolder of PIV3G
<williammanda> well.....
<williammanda> i just looked....
<tgm4883> oh ok
<tgm4883> so they are in the sub-folder?
<williammanda> there is a folder PIV3G
<williammanda> in PIV3G
<williammanda> and it works
<tgm4883> what do you mean it works?
<williammanda> hold on...trying
<mindframe_>  tgm4883 any luck on those specs?
<MilhousePunkRock> Good morning everyone!
<MilhousePunkRock> My sound fails to resume from hibernate/standby... It's an Audigy SE with the module ca0106
 * mrmonday gives a cookie to the mythbuntu developers
<mrmonday> I think mythbuntu has the best installer out of all the *buntus I've installed for Flavour of the Month :D
<michaellamothe> Hi all.Translations are
<michaellamothe> n't working in my project.  Is this the place to ask?
<michaellamothe> That was a great start wasn't it.  Botched the first line of my greeting.
<michaellamothe> I am upstream and am having some issues with the German translation that someone has done for me.
<michaellamothe> Ummm scratch that ... wrong window ... I was too pissed to notice.
<michaellamothe> I'll leave out of sheer embarrassment.
<MythbuntuGuest94> will mythbuntu install onto an appletv and read work with hardware?
<wilberfan> what's the best way to install a .deb with an earlier version of the lirc-generator?
<wilberfan> is it 'dpkg -i --force <package>?
<foxbuntu> wilberfan, why do you want to do that?
<wilberfan> foxbuntu: last time i installed it--it fixed my channel up & down problem...
<foxbuntu> which version?
<wilberfan> i did a re-install of mythbuntu yesterday (on a new xfs partition)...and the buttons are messed up again...
<wilberfan> which version of mythbuntu?  or which version of the lirc-gen?
<foxbuntu> lirc-gen
<wilberfan> hang on...have to look...
<foxbuntu> wilberfan, grab the newest version of it...0.17 should be avail thru the repos now
<foxbuntu> and those are fixed in that version
<wilberfan> that's what i assumed...  after i installed--i ran all available updates...  but remote didn't work right just now when i tried it....
<wilberfan> i figured i needed the previous version--which DID work properly before i re-installed...
<wilberfan> ok...the update manager is telling me that 17 is avail...i'm applying it now...
<wilberfan> is there something i'm supposed to do AFTER i install it?   re-run something, or...?
<foxbuntu> wilberfan, yes
<foxbuntu> just run it and it will apply the changes
<wilberfan> run "it"....?
<foxbuntu> then you have  restart lirc and mythfrontend
<wilberfan> rebooting will accomplish that, right?
<foxbuntu> $ sudo mythbuntu-lircrc-generator
<foxbuntu> wilberfan, yes
<wilberfan> rebooting now....
<foxbuntu> oh wait
<wilberfan> after upgrading back to the 17 version
<foxbuntu> no you have to reboot after running the gen
<wilberfan> ooops
<foxbuntu> its ok
<wilberfan> when it comes up should i run the generator command?
<feroxide> Hi all. I am setting up a mythtv frontend, and also have a spare pc for a backend. Can I install Ubuntu Server edition on the spare pc to use as a backend of the mythtv? Or would it be easier to just install a mythtv backend on the spare?
<foxbuntu> feroxide, you can do the Frontend and backend on the same machine
<jpdrawneek> hi - any one had trouble with wifi on 7.10?
<foxbuntu> jpdrawneek, what issues
<jpdrawneek> foxbuntu: loses it wpa password when it reboots
<foxbuntu> did you store it in the Keychain?
<jpdrawneek> yes
<jpdrawneek> but i do not want to use keychains
<jpdrawneek> the box is to have no keyboard
<foxbuntu> jpdrawneek, usually once its stored there it will use it everytime from that profile
<jpdrawneek> i know but on every reboot it loses it
<jpdrawneek> keychains works - but you need to type in the password
<jpdrawneek> manual does save the password - but then does not work after a reboot
<jpdrawneek> as far as i can tell you put the password in the the wifi card setup in /etc/netowork/interface
<jpdrawneek> its the only sticking point i got so far
#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-12-02
<foxbuntu> jpdrawneek, I have not heard any issues with this...however doesn't mean it doesn't exsist...I would suggest checking out our fourms or even posting in there
<jpdrawneek> k
<jpdrawneek> just checking to see if it was a know problem
<feroxide> k 'nite
<wilberfan> foxbuntu: the '-generator command seems to have done the trick!  :D
<wilberfan> thanks for your help...
<josiahw> anybody here know about loading mythtv frontend onto a appletv or a ps3?
<sirbob> how can I set up a remote using an ir receiver from irblaster.info and a hauppage remote
<sirbob> I have other remotes, if the hauppage one doesn't work like this
<foxbuntu> josiahw, appleTV and PS3 both have projects...google for them
<foxbuntu> sirbob, check out the docs for the irblaster and mythbuntu-lirc-generator will take care of the hap. remote
<sirbob> Just to clarify, I am not using the ir reciever on the hauppage card,
<sirbob> what is mythbuntu-lirc-generator?
<sirbob> just run that at a command line?
<mindframe-> what are some good options to use with vlc when playing movies in myth?
<foxbuntu> mindframe pull up the MythVideo Wiki...they are posted there
<mindframe-> got it
<mindframe-> now next problem: all of my video files come up scrambled
<foxbuntu> mindframe, be more specific
<mindframe-> any video file that i tell myth to play is 'scrambled'... blank green screen when vlc is full-screen.  i can play this video files fine from the command line.
<mindframe-> nvidia issue
<foxbuntu> so when you play them outside of myth with vlc they work?
<mindframe-> yes
<mindframe-> its an issue with the latest nvidia drivers
<foxbuntu> are you using QT or OpenGL?
<foxbuntu> mindframe where did you find that
<mindframe-> QT
<mindframe-> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3830263
<foxbuntu> mindframe, switch to OpenGL
<mindframe-> some guy in #mythtv-users
<mindframe-> okay
<mindframe-> same issue
<foxbuntu> mindframe the driver mentioned there seems to be an old one
<foxbuntu> what card are you using?
<mindframe-> onboard 7050pv
<mindframe-> gonna try out this beta driver
<foxbuntu> 100.23?
<mindframe-> 169.04
<mindframe-> i currently have 114.19 installed
<foxbuntu> ah sorry..I was thinking for my card
<foxbuntu> differnt package
<sirbob> foxbuntu: I did mythbuntu-lirc-generator, but I am not sure what it did?
<sirbob> or where to go from there
<foxbuntu> sirbob, actually, you need to use it from Mytbuntu-Control-Centre, then you can select your remote and it will configure it for you
<foxbuntu> sudo mythbuntu-control-centre
<mindframe-> foxbuntu, is there any way to speed up the menu fade time in opengl mode?  also what are the advantages to using opengl?
<foxbuntu> opengl with nvidia usally is faster
<foxbuntu> is the fade super slow? or just different from QT?"
<mindframe-> it's slow enough to be annoying
<mindframe-> i'd rather have the instant switch that QT does
<directhex> it's hard-coded. gl means fade
<sirbob> foxbuntu: It doesn't seem to be working, is there any way I can view a raw input of what lirc is getting?
<sirbob> foxbuntu: It doesn't seem to be working, is there any way I can view a raw input of what lirc is getting?
<foxbuntu> sirbob, after you setup the remote you should reboot your machine
<sirbob> foxbuntu: still doesn't seem to do anything, it should be able to navigate the mythtv menus, right?
<foxbuntu> sirbob, yes...do you have your irreceiver setup for the remote?
<sirbob> foxbuntu: how do you do that? I can't find any docs on the irblaster.info site
<foxbuntu> sirbob, usually those remotes have their own
<foxbuntu> and its usb
<sirbob> foxbuntu: I know, this remote uses one in the tv card i think, but I am using the card in a backend and the remote for a frontend
<sirbob> foxbuntu: how can I setup a generic remote (I have ones besides the hauppage) with this reciever?
<sirbob> in mythbuntu
<foxbuntu> sirbob, I am not sure, I would suggest to surf the forums and google
<foxbuntu> sorry, I have to go
<Jonathon> Has anyone found problems with installing two DTV1000T tuner cards under Ubuntu?
<MythbuntuGuest52> Hi All, I'm having some trouble enable nfs sharing from the control centre, when I apply the settings, its not actually installing the service
<tgm4883_laptop> anyone use vlc or xine for their dvd playback?
<yotux> does mythbuntu have ltsp in it?
<trimeta> I have a problem where periodically the backend will fail, or something; it's still running, but no longer is receiving input from the RCA cables.
<trimeta> When this happens and I try to watch TV from the frontend, the screen goes black for a bit (as it normally does when selecting Watch TV), but then returns to the menu.
<trimeta> Any ideas what could be happening?
<trimeta> Anyone here?
<JThundley> yeah, but you have to idle for longer
<JThundley> the weekends are especially slow
<trimeta> Ah, OK.
<trimeta> I don't suppose you'd have any insight into why this serial cable I'm taking apart (a DB-9) lacks a lead to pin 3, which happens to be on of the three most important pins in the whole spec? (Pin 5 is ground, pin 2 is receive, and pin 3 is transmit.)
<JThundley> way above me, I'm afraid
<trimeta> I'm trying the whole "make your own cable to control the STB," but it isn't working for the aforementioned reason. Oh well.
<solarbaby> God Bless MythBuntu
<trimeta> Howso?
<solarbaby> not in a bad way silly
<trimeta> I didn't mean to imply that.
<solarbaby> I've been away for a week, and needed something to say
<trimeta> Ah.
<trimeta> I'm new here, and am mainly sticking around in the hopes that someone can explain why I lose TV signal after a few hours.
<trimeta> If I reboot, it works again.
<solarbaby> Im not a developer..  but I'd say check your logs
<solarbaby> once you've found something fishy, post it on the bulletin board for the developers to look over..  they'll tell you whats up
<trimeta> I'll take a look.
<solarbaby> im pretty sure the answer is in there somewhere
<trimeta> Ah, here we go:
<trimeta> 2007-12-01 21:34:55.038 TVRec(1): Changing from WatchingLiveTV to RecordingOnly
<trimeta> 2007-12-01 21:36:33.799 MPEGRec(/dev/video0) Error: select timeout - ivtv driver has stopped responding
<trimeta> I'll see what the internet says about that.
<solarbaby> right on
<trimeta> Hmm...some stuff from 2006...
<trimeta> ...which claims this was fixed a year and a half ago. Suspicious.
<trimeta> I guess I'll just hang out here a bit and see if a dev comes on; maybe they have insight into whether this issue has really been resolved. Do you know when they frequent this room?
<hugolp> anyone here is used to Gmyth?
<solarbaby> trimeta i see them hanging about close to 10 hours from now
<trimeta> Sunday afternoon, that is?
<solarbaby> some..  superm1 is my favorite although all of them are great..  he's here on weekdays for sure
<MythbuntuGuest52> hi there. is there somebody who can help with the configuration of my hauppauge remote?
<MythbuntuGuest52> i've got a nova-t. and i can't get it to work properly (anymore).
<Magik2> I'm running into an odd boot problem during install.  Any takers?
<yotux> I get an irsend error when I try to send a poweroff signal
<johnd> i am having some trouble trying to compile firewire_tester.c and was hoping someone could help me out? I am using mythbuntu 7.10 and had to install gcc first but it still wont compile
<dhouse> where should i look for problems when just installing mythbuntu and getting a black screen on my tv?
<dhouse> nothing at all on my monitor
<tgm4883> johnd, ping
<rushfan> How do you change grub config with mythbuntu?
<Mersault> on what days are the weekly svn builds made?
<superm1> today
<Mersault> oh, sweet
<Mersault> also, copy/pasted from the weekly build site: This repository will be maintained for the latest Ubuntu release only (At the time, this is Ubuntu 7.10, gutsy Fawn)
<superm1> ha
<superm1> tgm4883, you want to fix that?
<tgm4883> sure
<tgm4883> i'll make it Feisty Gibbon, hows that ;)
<Mersault> just fix the capitalization of what's there already
<Mersault> :
<superm1> argh it looks like that weekly build for -fixes is going to be in trouble
<Mersault> howso?
<superm1> because the branch has changed significantly
<Mersault> I'm really more concerned with the svn builds
<superm1> i'll try it, but i suspect a FTBFS on it
<superm1> the trunk one should be fine
<Mersault> FTBFS?
<superm1> fail to build from source
<superm1> Mersault, they're pushing right now, so i suspect that they will be built and on the mirrors by tomorrow morning
<Mersault> great
<Mersault> say, I have some niggling little problems with my install. How do I turn off the accelerating scrolling in mythmusic?
<superm1> beats me
<Mersault> and also, on a mythbuntu install, what would I change in order to pass startup options to mythfrontend?
<superm1> don't use it at all
<Mersault> in /etc/mythtv/session-settings?
<superm1> yeah
<Mersault> hmm.. weird. I put -d in there, and it still tries to do the auto-search thing...
<fxr> hi, are the linux headers on the mythbuntu cd?
<superm1> fxr, they are avail on the repos
<fxr> yeah, but i need them to build my wireless drivers.
<fxr> so its a copy to cd jobbie? defs not on the build cd?
<superm1> fxr, no they're not on the cd
<superm1> neither is gcc/build env and such
<superm1> fxr, what wireless drivers do you need that aren't available directly?
<fxr> its a belkin wireless driver rt73, i cant get them working here by fiddlin, was gonna just use a procedure i know that works for edgy
<superm1> fxr, o i c
<superm1> fxr, well you can install without a network connection
<superm1> and then add things in later
<superm1> for the wireless and such
<superm1> that way you can open up synaptic, mark the debs you need, make a download list, and download them from another computer
<superm1> and bring them in on a flash drive or something similar
<fxr> yeah.. ok.. aye ll just make my list and grab them from the repo's.. thanks.. just looking for a shortcut as ever ;p
<superm1> the download list in synaptic is actually pretty nice if you've never used it :)
<fxr> ok.. cool.. ll have a look at that.. thanks again
<MadHatter349> hey
<MadHatter349> anybody here from chicago
<MadHatter349> i need some help for a sports journalism class i want to compare how sports games are anounced difrently according to their region so currenlty im recording the bears vs gianst game in ny and i want to figure out how i can show its annoinced difrently in chicago
<JThundley> DAAAA BEARS
<MadHatter349> ya
<MadHatter349> u hae an idea at what i should do
<JThundley> no, I hate sports
<JThundley> pro sports anyway
<MadHatter349> k i dont really wtahc sports i just need ot do this for journalism class lol
<MadHatter349> if anybody was from chicago here it would really help lol
<fxr> is there any known bugs creating directory symbolic links with mythbuntu?
<fxr> 'sudo ln -s /usr/src/linux-headers-`uname -r` /lib/modules/`uname -r`/build'
<fxr> it just doesnt work and when i got to get properties from the link icon, it freaks out and dissappears -s
<superm1_> fxr, that's pretty odd
<superm1_> there is nothing special done to any of the basic utils in mythbuntu
<superm1_> fxr, did you make sure you had the headers installed already?
<tgm4883> fxr are you using the single quote key or the tilde key (although it's not tilde is the other one)
<fxr> yeah installed the headers.. i used the full path to rule out anything with the uname -r
<fxr> i think there might be something wrong with the make file
<superm1_> fxr, you are still using the edgy howto for your card though?
<superm1_> have you checked for a gutsy on
<superm1_> one
<superm1_> taht is more updated
<fxr> yeah had a look for that, the gutsy how to , refers back to the edgy one..
<fxr> i think its got something to do with the headers src
<fxr> with the naming convention
<fxr> i mean
<fxr> uname -r = 2.6.22-14-generic .. whereas linux headers is kept in /usr/src/2.6.22-14
<fxr> its no biggy if i rename that directory right?
<superm1_> well i'd symlink
<superm1_> rather than rename
<superm1_> if i were you
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-11-24
<ajhtwolf>  Hey i am setup with a remote backend now, and for some reason my guide is one hour ahead of what is actualy being shown. Whenever i look at a channel it says that the program that was played one hour ago is currently on. I think the problem is that originally the backend had the wrong time settings, however after fixing that and re-retrieving the channel lineup the same problem is there
<wos> can anyone help me with IVTV
<wos> !ivtv
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about ivtv
<wos> yeah that makes sense
<Tazsta-LN> gday all anyone know a easy way to set 8.10 to a static ip address? ive searched through google and only seen pretty complex ways of doing it, anyone know of a easy way to do this?
<Tazsta-LN> i can set it in the gnome network manager but it defults back to dhcp after reboot
<Tazsta-LN> nvm got it working ;)
<ajhtwolf> that was weird
<mee> hi
<mee> hello?
<ak2534> Hi
<ak2534> I was wondering if anyone got Technisat Cablestar 2 PCI working with MythBuntu 8.10?
<ak2534> I read somewhere in net that the driver for the card was working in edgy
<ak2534> But for some reason it isn't working in interpid ibex
<ak2534> Found one related page: https://lists.linux-foundation.org/pipermail/bugme-new/2008-August/019609.html
<ak2534> Which is identical to my problem.
<ak2534> b2c2-flexcop: no frontend driver found for this B2C2/FlexCop adapter
<ak2534> And another one: http://webui.sourcelabs.com/kernel/issues/11384
<Seeker`> communal aerials suck
<mlester> hey is anyone active at the moment
<jphillip> !ask | mlester
<Zinn> mlester: Please don't ask if anyone is around or if it is alright to ask a question.  Many people check back periodically and may answer your question when they see it.  IRC is not normally an instant fix so check back often for an answer.
<mlester> sorry about that my irc etiquette is a bit rusty anyways I was just wondering if mythbuntu 8.10 added drivers for the leadtek winfast hdtv cinema or do you steal need to use a hack to get it to work
<jphillip> mlester I'd recommend searching the forums for info, its hard to find people in here with the same hardware unless its really common
<jphillip> !forum
<Zinn> The Mythbuntu forum is located at: http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=301
<mlester> yeah I think I have through google but I try and do a search with the forum search too
<mlester> well thanks for the help
<mlester> have a good day
<artus35> Hi all
<artus35> I have a stupid question
<artus35> I have downloaded mythbuntu several times with bittorrent
<artus35> I burned it on CD and all CDs I burned did not work
<artus35> they hung at the boot
<artus35> all other DVDs/CDs worked ok
<artus35> any ideas?
<Daviey> artus35: can you check the md5sum of both the ISO and the /dev/cdrom0 ?
<artus35> yes
<heyheyhey> hello
<heyheyhey> i trying to install new v4l-dvb drivers
<laga> yeah.
<laga> happens to the best of us
<heyheyhey> is there a guide for it
<heyheyhey> i have a 102g
<heyheyhey> twinhan
<laga> i bet there are guides, have you tried asking google yet?
<laga> martin pitt used to have a packaged snapshot of those drivers
<laga> not sure if he's updated them
<heyheyhey> i see it says i need to select firmare but what one
<heyheyhey> can't seem to figure it out
<heyheyhey> i did a stupid thing i upgraded to 8.10
<laga> many people do that
<heyheyhey> can't seem to figure out what firmware i need for v4l-dvb
<foxbuntu> heyheyhey, depends on the card
<foxbuntu> not the driver
<heyheyhey> i have a twinhan 102g
<foxbuntu> ok...
<foxbuntu> google for it and find out which firmware it requires
<heyheyhey> bt8XX
<heyheyhey> ?
<]Oscar> which is the mysql table where are stored channels frequency?
<heyheyhey> i tried the linux guide
<foxbuntu> heyheyhey, I dont know anything about that particular card so my best answer is find a wiki/article about it and if your stuck then post in the forums, someone else will find it and try to help if they have the card
<foxbuntu> ]Oscar,  what are you trying to change in the DB?
<heyheyhey> time to wipe and redo
<heyheyhey> again
<foxbuntu> heyheyhey, umm, for firmware?
<heyheyhey> yeap
<]Oscar> foxbuntu: I have big trouble with a Nova t 500. By hand works perfectly,... semms to scan channels correctly, but when I try to see live video, it dosn't work. I think that point to wrong channels info, but I'm not sure...
<]Oscar> and a pvr500 works perfectly
<foxbuntu> ]Oscar, you can check all that info with the channel editor in mythtv-setup
<foxbuntu> much safer than editing the DB directly
<]Oscar> I'll try. see you later... :)
<heyheyhey> dvbloopback: Unknown symbol dvb_register_device
<foxbuntu> ok
<foxbuntu> that requires a reload why?
<laga> heyheyhey: are you using sasc?
<heyheyhey> laga yes with my sub
<heyheyhey> laga why you ask
<foxbuntu> !sascng | heyheyhey
<Zinn> heyheyhey: sasc-ng is a method to ILLEGALLY receive cable or satellite broadcasts via a fake software dvb-s/c device.  It is forbidden from being discussed in #ubuntu-mythtv, #ubuntu-mythtv-dev, #mythtv-users, and #mythtv.  If you would like to learn more about it, please refer to its developers and keep any and all discussions about it there.
 * jphillip has to adjust zinn now
<heyheyhey> yeah
<heyheyhey> i know
<tgm4883_laptop> heyheyhey, don't bother asking about that here
<foxbuntu> ...or anything related to it
<tgm4883_laptop> or trying to get around the filter
<DGMurdockIII> HDMI audio supported
<tgm4883_laptop> DGMurdockIII, ?
<DGMurdockIII> do this support geting aduido througt hdmi
<DGMurdockIII> and not just video
<foxbuntu> DGMurdockIII, that is based on your video card/driver/and alsa support of the device
<foxbuntu> its not something we build support for
<davisc> Have an interesting problem. Upgraded to Mybuntu Ibex. Restart, get my "Precaching images.." stuff and then the screen goes blurry.
<davisc> Can't figure out what the hell is going on. Dunno if it's an X res problem because I can see the "Precaching.." stuff. Just everything after that is blurry. Don't even know what to google for!
<Zinn> davisc: Please watch your language.
<davisc> Right. Sorry...
<hads> Try mythfrontend -O ThemePainter=qt
<hads> Can't say I've seen blurry text before but that may show you something.
<davisc> Not just blurry text - blurry everything...
<DGMurdockIII> anyone here now boxee
<davisc> Maybe it's OpenGL stuff...
<hads> Well yeah, that would be why I told you to try it with the qt painter.
<davisc> hads: Opened fine on the laptop when I was SSH'ed in...
<davisc> hads: Just have to find the config file where it's specfied for the real thing
<hads> You've lost me. Did you try what I said?
<davisc> Yes - while SSH'ed in (so it displayed over X-Forwarding)
<hads> OK well that's going to change things too.
<davisc> Totally :-)
<hads> So, do it locally.
<tgm4883_laptop> DGMurdockIII, what about it?
<DGMurdockIII> would mythbuntu ever think about adding feature like it
<DGMurdockIII> like hulu support
<tgm4883_laptop> DGMurdockIII, we have an email into hulu asking for permission
<tgm4883_laptop> but we haven't heard back yet
<DGMurdockIII> oh ok
<DGMurdockIII> that be cool if you guys did
<tgm4883_laptop> yea it would
<tgm4883_laptop> but I wouldn't hold my breath
<DGMurdockIII> boxee has it
<tgm4883_laptop> Unless boxee has some agreement with them, they violate the ToS
<tgm4883_laptop> boxee probably violates every ToS of every service they have
<DGMurdockIII> yeah
<davisc> hads: Hang on - that won't work without the X server being up and once the X server comes up, I can't see a thing...
<DGMurdockIII> but i say somthing that said if hulu or what ever service they use want them to stop using it they would do it
<hads> Well yeah, that's what the ToS are for.
<hads> You read them and do what they say.
<tgm4883_laptop> Mythbuntu will not support violating any ToS.  Nor do we allow aiding in the violating of ToS
<davisc> Yeah - it was the OpenGL settings. Couldn't figure a way to do it from the actual media centre so I had to SSH in as the mythtv user, change the setting from my laptop and then restart gdm
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-11-25
<frozenskunk> superm1: do you have any updates to ivtv available for 8.10 in your ppa, or are any of the older ones available that can be used (or do I even need them)? I am having the 'Unable to Initialize Video' problem with playback on a PVR-350, and haven't been able to find the changes (in your ppa) that are discussed in the fixes I have found online for older versions...
<superm1> frozenskunk, i haven't touched and/or thought about that stuff for quite a while...
<frozenskunk> superm1: so it should still be available in your older ppa's? Or were those rolled in to newer versions, and I"m barking up the wrong tree on this problem?
<superm1> frozenskunk, i've only got one PPA..
<superm1> frozenskunk, so whatever is there is there
<superm1> i think the only time i pushed a fix was for one release
<superm1> and then that should have been in the new release afterward
<frozenskunk> superm1: sorry, I meant from older revisions (8.04 etc.) or am I misunderstanding, and those wouldn't do anything for me anyhow.
<superm1> frozenskunk, you dont want to use older xserver-xorg-video-ivtv packages with the new X stuff
<superm1> it's possible it doesnt work with the new X stuff because of the new API for drivers too
<frozenskunk> ok, so the older how to's I'm reading that refer to the bugs in that don't appy to 8.10 any more
<frozenskunk> superm1: if I could just get all my hardware to work in one version, I would be set! ;-)
<superm1> frozenskunk, well they likely dont apply to 8.10 anymore, but again i haven't looked at that stuff this release, so i dont know for a fact
<superm1> frozenskunk, sorry i can't be more helpful :)
<superm1> if you just start with a vanilla 8.10 install, what's happening with the basic howtos?
<superm1> where you turn on xorg.conf options and install xserver-xorg-video-ivtv etc?
<frozenskunk> superm1: No problem, thanks for everything else you have done! At least you may have kept me from chasing a ghost for the next 3 weeks...
<frozenskunk> I haven't gotten the 'new' xorg.conf file to work yet, when I switch over to the one given in the latest how-to in the forums the machine will boot and then kick me out to a command line login, like x failed.
<superm1> frozenskunk, according to https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-ivtvdev, we should have a sane version in intrepid that's functional
<frozenskunk> This is what I have been using: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV_Gutsy_hardware_pvr-350_TV-out
<superm1> ah that's quite old
<superm1> so i'll try to help if you promise to update the wiki page if you get it working :)
<frozenskunk> Yeah, but it was the most current that I could find. I can get just about everything going (cat a mpg2 file out, etc.) but I can't switch X over to the 350 yet. I have seen some others asking the same types of questionins in the forums, but no answers yet..
<superm1> okay
<frozenskunk> I will GLADLY rewrite the page if you can get this going!!!
<superm1> so for starters, you dont want to have a files, module, or any input device sections
<frozenskunk> Heck, my fiance will probably do it for me if I can get this to work again!!! ;-)
<superm1> also take out the DRI section
<superm1> and the server layout section
<superm1> so you'll just basically have a monitor, screen and device section
<frozenskunk> ok, in the xorg.conf file, make sure there are no file, module of input device section?
<superm1> yup
<frozenskunk> ok, let me vnc over to that box and check
<frozenskunk> Ok, the xorg.conf file I got from the previous link has all of those. Should I comment them out of that file, or start from scratch with a version written for 8.10?
<superm1> well i'd say comment them out
<superm1> in the end you'll have something that should be for 8.10 i think though
<superm1> so i guess you'll achieve the same result either way
<xtremxpert> I have some issue with dvd playback in mythbuntu 8.10, with vlc it's fine, but with mythfrontend the playback is choppy
<frozenskunk> Ok, let me see what happens when I do that.
<xtremxpert> Like a dma issue
<superm1> xtremxpert, what graphics driver?
<xtremxpert> catalist from amd
<superm1> xtremxpert, okay so you probably dont have the video overlay turned on then
<superm1> aticonfig has an option to enable a hardware overlay
<xtremxpert> you mean adding Option "VideoOverlay" "on" in xorg.conf
<xtremxpert> or Option "OpenGLOverlay" "on"
<superm1> right
<xtremxpert> wich one
<superm1> videooverlay
<frozenskunk> superm1: Ok, finally got the changes made (I think) and am rebooting now. I posted the file here so you can double check if this doesn't work: http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/m380641b9
<superm1> frozenskunk, i see a problem already
<superm1> you didn't comment out that last endsection
<superm1> it's not going to parse right
<frozenskunk> and of course I flip back to this wondow right after rebooting... ;-) I will edit and try agin.
<xtremxpert> Solution is : Option "TexturedVideo" "on"
<superm1> xtremxpert, yeah it depends on if your video card supports one or the other
<superm1> if you came back saying it still didn't work, i was going to recommend that
<xtremxpert> but now, I have two image one on top of the other
<xtremxpert> lol
<superm1> xtremxpert, theres a fix for that too
<superm1> xtremxpert, turn off bob detinterlacing
<superm1> switch to something else
<xtremxpert> just for the menu, the movies play fine
<superm1> oh hum
<superm1> that's a bit odd...
<xtremxpert> gonna reboot and try again, may be it did not like my ctrl+alt+bs
<frozenskunk> superm1: Ok, that got X over to the TV! (Yeah, forward progress!) However, I still get the 'Unable to Initialize video when trying to play a recording or watch live TV.
<superm1> frozenskunk, okay that's great to hear the first part
<superm1> frozenskunk, so lets see /var/log/Xorg.0.log to make sure nothing is wrong on the X pieces
<superm1> and that it's something with myth hating you
<frozenskunk> superm1: As a side note, and for the updated page; where would I have ever found to make sure not to include files, modules, etc in xorg.conf? I've been working on this for a few weeks and haven't seen the first mention of that...
<superm1> frozenskunk, inside the mind of someone who knows more about the X config files than the average joe or jane?
<superm1> :)
<frozenskunk> So that's why I'm writing the page, go it!!! ;-)
<frozenskunk> What changes between the old versions and the new to make that different?
<superm1> the new version can go entirely without an xorg.conf
<superm1> in a lot of cases
<frozenskunk> checking the log file now, give me a few minutes since I'm working between 2 boxes right now.
<frozenskunk> another small annoyance I'm having. Do you know off the top of your head how to make the wireless network connect on reboot? With afresh install of 8.10 it always asks for my keyring password before it will connect using the saved WPA password, which makes me go to the other room to type a password when I reboot...
<superm1> frozenskunk, i might want to introduce you to the tool "pastebinit"
<superm1> it's good for sending log files directly to pastebin
<frozenskunk> Sounds tempting! apt-get it?
<superm1> frozenskunk, oh that thing is so annoying. it only happens with automatic logins
<superm1> i dont know the solution though
<superm1> yeah frozenskunk
<frozenskunk> so, either cancel the auto login and type that password, or type the wireless password? My choice? ;-)
<frozenskunk> Ok. also for this log file, do I want the -350 playback enabled or diabled in mythfront end (as /dev/video16) I've tried it both ways with the same result
<superm1> frozenskunk, hopefully there is a better solution, but afaik that affects normal ubuntu too
<superm1> that won't matter for the Xorg log
<frozenskunk> The login didn't do that in previous version (7.10 was the last I had working), but I can live with something small like that.
<superm1> look around the forums for workarounds
<superm1> hopefully someone knows of something there
<superm1> not just the mythbuntu section
<frozenskunk> I will, haven't even begun to battle that windmill yet...
<frozenskunk> pastebinit -i /var/log/Xorg.0.log -b http://mybuntu.pastebin.org
<frozenskunk> Is that the correct usage?
<superm1> you can use any pastebin, doesnt have to be mythbuntu.pastebin.org
<frozenskunk> Good, because mythbuntu didn't seem to work, here is the one that did: http://pastebin.com/f188ea3a
<superm1> okay so based on that try /dev/video48
<superm1> in myth
<frozenskunk> Still get the "unable to Initialize Video' when I changed to /dev/video48 in mythfrontend setup...
<frozenskunk> I don't have to restart X or anything for that to work, do I?:
<superm1> not afaik.
<frozenskunk> Also, based on my log file, what should the BusID and frame buffer be so I can make sure I got those correct.
<superm1> /dev/fb0 looks right
<frozenskunk> I didn't think I had restarted for that in the past, just wanted to verify.
<superm1> the busid i'm not sure
<superm1> hmm "#
<superm1> (II) IVTV(0): Enabling Xv support for PVR350"
<frozenskunk> Ok what about the 0:8:0 for the busid?
<superm1> wonder if you just dont need to use the pvr-350 output magic anymore
<frozenskunk> Didn't even know I was using magic! What is it, and how would I have ended up using it?
<superm1> the stuff in myth
<superm1> but you said you tried it both ways
<superm1> it's possible there is a bug in myth regarding it's handling too
<frozenskunk> Oh, let me double check that I did.
<frozenskunk> (I did make a mistake once before... ;-)
<frozenskunk> superm1: That did the trick! I must not have done it before like I thought... THANK YOU!!!
<superm1> which?
<frozenskunk> Now, where and how should I go about posting this for everyone else?
<superm1> start a new wiki page
<superm1> based from that old one
<David435> hello
<frozenskunk> Deselected the -350 option in the mythfrontend tv playback settings.
<superm1> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV_Intrepid_hardware_pvr-350_TV-out
<superm1> frozenskunk, sweet :)
<superm1> should tell upstream to take that out too then i think..
<David435> i just installed newest version of mythbuntu and cannot get imod pad remote working with imon usb reciever
<David435> im not sure what it is im doing wrong
<frozenskunk> Ok, will do.  I will let you know when i get a first version up so you can check if you don't mind.
<David435> dmesg seems to pick up the usb reciever
<superm1> sure
<superm1> try to take out as much cruft as you can
<superm1> simple pages are better :)
<frozenskunk> Is there a reference I should use for what I removed from the xorg.conf file?
<frozenskunk> Yeah, I think I bashed my head against 14 walls that didn't matter based on the old files...
<superm1> well just post your working one (with all the commented lines taken out)
<superm1> and you should  be good with that
<frozenskunk> Ok, I will start working on that now. What should I name the new page, or should I make it an edit to the old one https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV_Gutsy_hardware_pvr-350_TV-out ?
<superm1> frozenskunk, new page i say
<superm1> that old one contains too much old information
<frozenskunk> Ok, never created a new page, how do I do that?
<superm1> that link i gave you - go to it
<superm1> and you should be able to create a new page with it
<frozenskunk> What link
<frozenskunk> ?
<superm1> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV_Intrepid_hardware_pvr-350_TV-out
<frozenskunk> Oh, I see where you sent it now, that's what I get for being in the other room, marveling at the video playing back on my TV.... ;-)
<frozenskunk> Is there a preferred template to use for the new page?
<superm1> you can copy the source of the gutsy page for a starter i suppose
<superm1> and take out what's not applicable
<superm1> otherwise, i dont know of a good template
<frozenskunk> I mean from the link you provided, should I create a blank page, or use one of the templates (i.e. CategoryTemplte, HelpTemplate, etc.)
<superm1> blank
<frozenskunk> Ok, working on that now. Will let you know when I have something for you to check. Thanks again for your help!!! I have been working on this for a couple weeks now after a 6 month ordeal with commandir and have been incredibly frustrated with the non-working mythtv box in the living room...
<frozenskunk> I will try to have the basics up on the page tonight, no need for someone else to struggle more than needed...
<Stemming78> hey guys...  wanting to go NAS for my new setup and was wondering your thoughts on a unit....  Currently have my thoughts on the Thecus N2100BM... Any thoughts as to which direction I should go?
<Stemming78> So, Thecus N2100BM or is there another unit I should look into
<Chaorain> I'm trying to set up my other computer to use MythBuntu and I need help understanding all the options of the installer. Will you duys help?
<Chaorain> I'm useing the latest stable version
<Chaorain> I know I want it setup as a Backend w/ Frontend
<Chaorain> all the plugins
<Chaorain> well everything
<Chaorain> what are the VNC-service, SSH Service, Samba Service, NFS Service, and MythTV Service?
<Chaorain> and the Mythweb Access Password, MySQL Server Root Password,
<frozenskunk> superm1: the first version is up, please make changes or let me know what I need to change. I will work on finishing it out when i have some more time. THANKS AGAIN FOR ALL YOUR HELP!!!
<Chaorain> What do I set for a remote control? I have a Pinnacle TV tunner and the remote for that but that is the only remote I have. Also there are three Pinnacle remotes which do I chose?
<Chaorain> There are several options for Additional Driv ers "Frontend Drivers" Modify video Driver & Settings I cacn select several drivers. I have a single Nvidia 7900 GS
<Chaorain> any help would be appreciated
<Chaorain> I have  to go now If you have an inclanation email me at Chaorain (at) Gmail (dot) com
<cann> morning
<me> what the hell does "Could not open "to probe its i)" mean?
<Zinn> me: Please watch your language.
<davisc> That's one sensitive bot...
<me> dacisc hi
<me> davisc hi
<davisc> Morning
<me> davisc could you help me
<davisc> Where did you get the rror?
<me> mythfilldata base wont fkn run
<davisc> That's the extent of the error?
<me> no error
<me> it just wont run
<me> it just runs then stops
<me> also my card says something about cant find to probe
<me> davisc
<davisc> Has the database being created?
<davisc> been *
<me> i dont knwo
<me> know
<davisc> Do you know the name of the database? (mine is mythconverg)
<me> oh yes thats the name of it, but why does that matter?
<davisc> Are there any files in /var/lib/mysql/mythconverg?
<me> no
<me> actually
<me> it just says, "the folder contents could not be displayed"
<davisc> There is some config file in ~mythtv (think it's an xml file) with all the MySQL info in it
<me> where?
<davisc> (I don't have access to my media centre at the mo so I can't check specifics)
<me> this is really pi$$ing me off
<me> the daviscbase is allready setup, davisc
<NicEXE> I want to install Mythbuntu on my current Ubuntu 8.10 (64 bit) installation according to this instructions ---> http://www.mythbuntu.org/existing-ubuntu . The problem is that I have a website and I already have an SQL server (from the XAMPP package). Does this installation includes an SQL server?
 * NicEXE is away: I'm busy
<darthanubis> NicEXE, just install all the mythtv packages on your ubuntu system.
<darthanubis> and to answer your quesstion, yes
<laga> <
<laga> oops
 * NicEXE is back (gone 03:09:36)
<NicEXE> oh great... I have just installed mythbuntu as darthanubis instructed me <darthanubis: NicEXE, just install all the mythtv packages on your ubuntu system.> and I now have an extra SQL server that makes my website not work! How can I uninstall that SQL server and use mythbuntu with my old SQL server?
<Daviey> NicEXE: What sql server does your box already have?
<NicEXE> I had a MySQL server (from the XAMPP package)
<jphillip> why not just backup your data from the old mysql and port it to the new one?
<jphillip> run them both off the one maintained by apt
<NicEXE> because I had a huge amount of data set on my old MySQL server and many places that uses that MySQL server (address, users, databases)
<NicEXE> is there any way to uninstall the SQL package that mythbuntu installed on my system?
<jphillip> sure, but I think you'd be better porting to the one maintained by apt, otherwise you will lose a lot of the mythbuntu abilities unless you start modifying everything to look at your other mysql install
<jphillip> fireup synaptic and remove the installed mysql-server, you will need to get yourself a mythconverg db and setup your permissions by hand for mythtv then
<NicEXE> I have just to change the MySQL username, password, and database name...
<Daviey> < NicEXE> I had a MySQL server (from the XAMPP package)
<Daviey> WHY?!
<Daviey> NicEXE: You really are giving yourself a headache using that
<Daviey> XAMPP is fine for windows.. but really not a good idea for a packages distribution like ubuntu
<NicEXE> because if I keep my old server I will only have to change mythbuntu settings... If I keep the new server I will have to change all that code, users, address on many files
<NicEXE> * and databases
<Daviey> no, you don't
<NicEXE> ok the address remains the same
<Daviey> you just need to dump the old database into an SQL file, and import into a new one
<NicEXE> if I uninstall the new SQL server I am forced to remove some mythbuntu components too. How do I disable the new SQL server?
<Daviey> sudo /etc/init.d/mysql stop
<NicEXE> command not found
<Daviey> eh?
<Daviey> This is Ubuntu, right?
<NicEXE> right
<NicEXE> ubuntu 8.10 (64 bit)
<jphillip> Daviey it might not be started since he has one running already?
<Daviey> jphillip: Then it wouldn't be causing problems with his exisiting mysql stufff
<minimec> Hi folks. Have some problems with the initial configuration of an PVR-250. Lokks like hardy heron (added mythbuntu metapackage) is recognizing my card. Channels are found. Mythfilldatabase is ok too. BUt I cannot switch channels. It stays always stays on the startup channel.
<NicEXE> since the installation was done visitors (and me on localhost) are getting mysql database errors
<Daviey> NicEXE: just uninstall mysql .. do a dump from XMPP
<Daviey> install mythtv again
<NicEXE> nevermind... I will find a way out... thanx for the help in anyway
<Daviey> ...
<minimec> NicEXE: I did not follow your discussion, but I had some mysql problems too, when I installed mythtv yesterday. In fact I never had acces from mythtv to the mysql database (no upnp...). Had to reset the mythtv user-password manully mith mysql-admin...
<jphillip> minimec I'd double check your broadcast frequency (I think thats what its called), make sure its the right thing
<minimec> jphillip: broadcast frequency ?!? I will check google for it ;) THX
<minimec> jphillip: Do you mean the 'channel frequency table'?
<jphillip> I think I might
<jphillip> I've had problems where if I left it on us-broadcast instead of us-cable I only got a few channels instead of them all
<tgm4883_laptop> broadcast would give you about 14 channels.  Cable will scan for more.  There is a general frequency table and a tuner specific one
<minimec> jphillip: Well... I get all the channels... But I cannot switch between them and I have no finetuning on them... Image and sound is good on one of them by the way...
<jphillip> did you attach the channel source to the card?
<minimec> jphillip: Sorry. I was working on the problem INdeed it looks like I had to chance TV Standard from PAL to PAL-BG and freq.. to europe-west. Hope it works now... Thank you.
<jphillip> np minimec
<chris__> !help
<Zinn> !help Use ! followed by a topic to get help on the topic (if it exists) example: !logs.  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].  For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi
<yotux> recommend remote to control mythbutnu
<tgm4883_laptop> !MCEUSB2 | yo
<Zinn> yo: http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/MCE_Remote
<tgm4883_laptop> !MCEUSB2 | yotux
<Zinn> yotux: http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/MCE_Remote
<yotux> thankz
<yotux> so from my understanding you are recommending that I the remote for windows vista
<tgm4883_laptop> or XP
<tgm4883_laptop> I have the third one from the left.  Very nice
<yotux> I got a remote with my notebook  for vista
<tgm4883_laptop> yotux, maybe it will work then
<jphillip> I have the same one as tgm4883_laptop, works nicely
<tgm4883_laptop> IIRC, most of the devs have that remote
<yotux> any idea where to get them from
<jphillip> tgm4883_laptop I think its hard to find now
<tgm4883_laptop> ebay
<tgm4883_laptop> but it's even hard on there
<jphillip> only thing I have seen recently is a 3 pack from buy.com
<foxbuntu> yotux, I own www.foxmediasystems.com and I have an MCE remote, however I have not listed any products on my website for public purchase yet
<foxbuntu> yotux, if you need one PM me and we can work it out
<minimec> jphillip: Still fighting... ;) But You are definitly right with your idea, as now I am working with both tuners I have (PVR-250 + an old bttv-card) Both card cannot switch channels using the same 'Source' on mythtv.
<yotux> foxbuntu: dont know how to pm sorry
<foxbuntu> yotux, right click my name and "open dialog"
<foxbuntu> or /msg foxbuntu
<TJ1> Anybody know where I can find details on how to get a Hauppauge PVR 150 working with Mythbuntu 8.10?  I'm getting "failed to get data for code 0, key 525" when doing an irsend, which, according to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lirc/+bug/275549, seems to imply a problem with the codes being sent.  Trying to use the blushingpenguin.com lircd.conf gives me a segfault when starting lirc.
<fishsponge_> hey people - i've just been through the process of creating a DVD ISO image from some MP4 files in my video library, and now i'm at the log screen, supposedly waiting for it to create the ISO image, but nothing is happening
<fishsponge_> any ideas?
<foxbuntu> fishsponge_, is nothing in the log or is it just sitting there with a few items in the log?
<fishsponge_> there is nothing in the log, and nothing happening when i look at 'top'
<foxbuntu> fishsponge_, do you have ffmepg and such installed?
<fishsponge_> indeed
<fishsponge_> done lots of transcoding manually, so definitely have ffmpeg installed
<fishsponge_> and mkisofs
<fishsponge_> and growisofs
<foxbuntu> k
<fishsponge_> video files are currently libx264 video and libfaac audio in a .mp4 file
<fishsponge_> and i want to burn them to a DVD to play at a friends house, basically!
<foxbuntu> have you looked in the backend log to see what is going on yet?
<fishsponge_> nope... don't know where it is!
<foxbuntu> /var/log/mythtv/mythbackend.log
<fishsponge_> backend log has nothing in it
<fishsponge_> well, nothing related to this!
<fishsponge_> i'm running 'tail -f' on it, and since i started the burning process again, nothing has been displayed
<fishsponge_> i'm transcoding the videos as follows now, manually:
<fishsponge_> ffmpeg -i video.mp4 -sameq video.dvd
<fishsponge_> maybe they'll burn bettter?
<foxbuntu> better than what?
<fishsponge_> better than currently, where nothing seems to work
<fishsponge_> and even if mythtv refuses to play ball, i think i can use dvdauthor and mkisofs to make a proper DVD with those files anyway, right?
<foxbuntu> have you tried something other than those mp4 files? just to make sure your setup is working?
<foxbuntu> fishsponge_, correct, but there is no reason it shouldnt work
<fishsponge_> well that's all i have, hence the transcoding :-)
<fishsponge_> it's odd to have nothing logged though, it's almost as if it's not even trying
<fishsponge_> i think i'm going to give up onn this for tonight... i'm transcoding to dvd, and i shall try dvdauthor and mkisofs tomorrow, once they've transcoded!
<fishsponge_> only wanted a simple DVD to be burned, and while i appreciate this software is free etc... and i do want to contribute to making it better, tonight is a night when i don't have the energy, if you know what i mean!
<fishsponge_> i appreciate the help as well though...
<fishsponge_> and if you can convince me, i may stay on for a short while more...
<fishsponge_> but falling asleep slowly! lol
<foxbuntu> lol
<foxbuntu> go get some sleep, revisit us tomorrow
<fishsponge_> lol, will do!
<fishsponge_> thanks for yor help though
<MythbuntuGuest59> has anyone had issues with 9.04 alpha.. I have downloaded the iso(2 differnt comptuers), checksum'ed the image and have burnt now 4 CD's.  when i boat off the cds I first run the option to check the CD, and this seems to lock the computer(2 of them).  I have also tried to just load the software with out checking the image and it also locks the computer.  in ehter case, sometimes it comes back and says the errors in r
<laga> MythbuntuGuest59: please report a bug
<Kakama> Oh hello
<Kakama> I wanted some advice
<Kakama> I'll lay down the story, here, I've got 2 PCs for free, 256 ram, ok processors for Windows 98 computers I guess, basically run of the mill 10 year old office workstations
<Kakama> I sorta broke MythBuntu by unchecking the wrong service before, I'm about to go reinstall it but I was wondering
<Kakama> I have 2 of these boxes
<Kakama> would it be more efficent if one ran the frontend and one ran the backend, with the backend being connected to the external media drive?
<hads> They do sound quite low power
<Kakama> very low power.
<hads> Myth does need a bit
<Kakama> on a side note I'm not very familiar with Linux, I just got a replacement new terabyte hard drive I am going to partition off, will MythBuntu deal with NFTS fine or should I use that linux file system
<Kakama> I'll just keep throwing out various questions while I'm here
<hads> You should use a Linux filesystem
<Kakama> ..well I guess that is it actually, how do I manage an external drive with mythbuntu, is it automatic or what? And is there a way to create new shared folders without disrupting existing ones? I used shares-admin last time and it suddenly made the various folders I could see shared on the network with my windows computers disappear
<hads> I can't help with Windows.
<Kakama> What about the idea of using 2 computers, one for a backend and one for a frontend
<Kakama> is it practical at all or would it be more practical to just use the one
<hads> It may help, I'd say that it's going to be too underpowered for a frontend either way though,
<Kakama> It worked before really, a touch of lag but nothing that bad.. I can dedicate the entire hard drive for the OS, there are only 10 gigs
<lc0139309> hi..Q: how do i enable logging on mythfrontend 8.04? Thanks.
<mcquaid> since i upgraded to 8.10 it looks like myth has swapped fields on me.  I even set live tv to 320 x 240 and I still get interlacing, which i shouldn't get with half frame resolution
<mcquaid> i don't know if it's a myth issue or something related to bttv/v4l
<mcquaid> my tvtuner is a zoltrix tv genie based on the bt 878 chipset
<mcquaid> it has been fine in all previous versions
<mcquaid> and i know it's not a playback issue because old recordings prior to the upgrade playback fine
<mcquaid> anyone else see something similar?
<mcquaid> or is there a way to force field swap?
<TJ1> (Asking again :) Anybody know where I can find details on how to get a Hauppauge PVR 150 working with Mythbuntu 8.10?  I'm getting "failed to get data for code 0, key 525" when doing an irsend, which, according to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lirc/+bug/275549, seems to imply a problem with the codes being sent.  Trying to use the blushingpenguin.com lircd.conf gives me a segfault when starting lirc.
<MythbuntuGuest59> laga: i have already reported the bug on bug.launchpad for the 9.04
<MythbuntuGuest59> laga:  not trying to be short, thanks for your help.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-11-26
<AllareRegistered> mythbuntu decided to get rid of my preferences
<AllareRegistered> i set everything back up
<AllareRegistered> now my damn tuner doesnt work anymore all of a sudden
<Zinn> AllareRegistered: Please watch your language.
<AllareRegistered> what can cause this?
<foxbuntu> AllareRegistered, what kind of tuner?
<AllareRegistered> foxbuntu, PVR-150
<AllareRegistered> foxbuntu, and i cannot seem to set it up again, yet cat /dev/video1 > bla.mpg works
<foxbuntu> AllareRegistered, did you set the tuner back up in the backend?
<AllareRegistered> (/dev/video0 is another card)
<foxbuntu> ok
<AllareRegistered> foxbuntu, offcourse, but it just disappeared :s
<foxbuntu> did you set the card up as a PVR-xxx card or Analog V4L device?
<AllareRegistered> all i did was import new guide data from a xml, which is imported fine and was working earlyer
<AllareRegistered> i set it up as PVR-x
<AllareRegistered> it worked fine
<AllareRegistered> but now the backend cannot find it if i set it
<foxbuntu> check the backend log to see what is going on, /var/log/mythtv/mythbackend.log
<AllareRegistered> ok
<AllareRegistered> foxbuntu, ERROR: no valid capture cards are defined in the database.
<AllareRegistered> foxbuntu, thats the only thing that i think doesnt belong there
<foxbuntu> ok
<foxbuntu> so go into the backend setup, delete the tuners and set them back up
<foxbuntu> make sure to select the correct video card and device node
<AllareRegistered> the tuner disappeared from there, and i tried to set it back up there
<AllareRegistered> thats not working
<AllareRegistered> and thats the reason im here
<AllareRegistered> it cannot open the tuner
<foxbuntu> ok...so whats it doing when you setup the tuner in the backend?
<AllareRegistered> it just cannot open it
<AllareRegistered> so i can set it up all i want if it cant open it theres no video
<foxbuntu> !pastebin | AllareRegistered
<Zinn> AllareRegistered: when pasting more than 5 lines of data please use http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com so you don't flood the channel.  Then please post the link in the channel.
<AllareRegistered> i even rebooted to make sure
<foxbuntu> AllareRegistered, dmesg | grep ivitv
<foxbuntu> oops
<foxbuntu> AllareRegistered, dmesg | grep ivtv
<AllareRegistered> foxbuntu, http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/m4d088064
<AllareRegistered> foxbuntu, /dev/video1 is the one im using, the other one is a DC10+ that one does not have a tuner
<foxbuntu> I see that
<foxbuntu> AllareRegistered, did you change a username?
<AllareRegistered> just trying to be clear, peopel got confused with it in the past
<AllareRegistered> AllareRegistered, nope
<foxbuntu> when you did a: cat /dev/video1 > some.mpg did you use sudo? or just the normal user?
<AllareRegistered> foxbuntu, sudo
<foxbuntu> there is your issue
<foxbuntu> its permissions
<AllareRegistered> foxbuntu, aha :D
<foxbuntu> ok, let me find the proper group
<AllareRegistered> foxbuntu, what would be the correct permissions?
<AllareRegistered> ah thanx
<AllareRegistered> weird that the permissions changed though :s
<foxbuntu> yeah...not sure what happened there
<AllareRegistered> looking really forward to my new 1TB external drive ill get tomorrow :)
<AllareRegistered> looool i know what can have happened
<AllareRegistered> my mom allmost fell over my keyboard the other day
<foxbuntu> AllareRegistered, sudo nano /etc/group
<AllareRegistered> foxbuntu, what am i looking for?
<foxbuntu> add your username to the video group
<foxbuntu> along with mythtv
<AllareRegistered> foxbuntu, mythtv is allready in it :(
<hads> `sudo adduser $USER video`
<AllareRegistered> video:x:44:mythtv,ubuntu
<foxbuntu> hads, that too
<foxbuntu> AllareRegistered, so add yours with a comma to that line
<AllareRegistered> ok but should mythtv be enough?
<foxbuntu> video:x:44:mythtv,ubuntu,someuser
<foxbuntu> nope your local user needs to be in there too
<AllareRegistered> done
<hads> Depends who's running the backend
<foxbuntu> hads, well if the backend cant open it then yes
<AllareRegistered> well something with a user is been up for sure
<AllareRegistered> but i have no clue what
<foxbuntu> AllareRegistered, reboot/restart x/log out, take your pick and it should be working again
<AllareRegistered> yes but im logged in as the right user
<AllareRegistered> it only has two users
<AllareRegistered> my user and mythtv
<AllareRegistered> pfff i still cannot open it
<AllareRegistered> do i need to restart something?
<foxbuntu> try cat again
<foxbuntu> cat /dev/video1 > some.mpg
<AllareRegistered> still denied
<AllareRegistered> wth
<foxbuntu> `sudo adduser $USER video`
<foxbuntu> then reboot
<foxbuntu> try again
<AllareRegistered> The user `bla' is already a member of `video'.
<foxbuntu> k
<AllareRegistered> reboot anyway?
<foxbuntu> sure
<foxbuntu> cant hurt
<AllareRegistered> its pretty fast anyway
<AllareRegistered> also mythbuntu just starts, it doesnt ask for a username, etc, but i seem to be logged in as my user
<AllareRegistered> terminals start in my home folder so
<AllareRegistered> foxbuntu, lol wth, after a reboot its working
<AllareRegistered> i mean cat
<AllareRegistered> nice :)
<foxbuntu> AllareRegistered, good, prob just needed to reload the module with the new perms applied
<AllareRegistered> backend setup seems to find it too
<AllareRegistered> yes i think so too :)
 * foxbuntu waits for hads to chime in that a reboot wasnt required
<hads> You shouldn't need to reboot there ;)
<AllareRegistered> i know lol
<AllareRegistered> but we didnt know that before :p
<AllareRegistered> i mean didnt realise :)
<foxbuntu> AllareRegistered, I did, I just was being lazy
<foxbuntu> did want to explain two commands
<AllareRegistered> niiiiice :)
<rhpot1991_laptop> reboots are good :)
<AllareRegistered> and what do i see when starting watch TV
<AllareRegistered> the video with the douchebags that treathen belgium lol
<AllareRegistered> btw i can recommend mc2xml if you have no grabber for your country
<AllareRegistered> the grabber for belgium doesnt work for a while now and mc2xml seems a very good replacement
<foxbuntu> AllareRegistered, yes, but thats the MS MCE grabber right?
<AllareRegistered> only needs a little script to rename station IDs in the xml file
<AllareRegistered> foxbuntu, correct
<foxbuntu> AllareRegistered, yeah, we dont support that or mention it though around these parts due to it violating the ToS of the MS site
<AllareRegistered> ah ok i didnt know that sorry
<foxbuntu> np
<foxbuntu> just being clear
<AllareRegistered> well got to do something if theres no working grabber :) and the site where the grabber used to go to isnt ok with it either
<foxbuntu> we wouldnt want to lose our support or status in the community over something silly like that
<AllareRegistered> offcourse not
<AllareRegistered> what is the correct way to export to xvid btw?
<AllareRegistered> correct / best
<foxbuntu> mythexport
<AllareRegistered> i read about nuvexport but it didnt seem to work so far
<AllareRegistered> aha, but i cannot choose xvid with mythexport?
<AllareRegistered> or i missed something
<foxbuntu> perhaps I am wrong there
<AllareRegistered> i googled it a couple of times but i didnt find anything but nuvexport stuff
<foxbuntu> rhpot1991_laptop, xvid on mythexport or no?
<AllareRegistered> im asking because i got a small drive and a xbox360 (which wont open mpeg2 because MS seems to be stupid and doesnt make sodecs for its own device)
<AllareRegistered> for xvid i even had to install a update :s
<AllareRegistered> at first it was only wmv / wma
<foxbuntu> yeah thats common
<AllareRegistered> it works nice if you use a supported format though
<AllareRegistered> got to give them that
<rhpot1991_laptop> ya mythexport can do xvid
<foxbuntu> might check out the the MythTV + Xbox projects to find out more
<AllareRegistered> rhpot1991_laptop, how please?
<AllareRegistered> foxbuntu, its a 360, fairly unhackable
<rhpot1991_laptop> AllareRegistered: export_codec=xvid
<foxbuntu> AllareRegistered, yeaa
<foxbuntu> no
<rhpot1991_laptop> would prob want to use ipod as the device unless another one fits better
<AllareRegistered> foxbuntu, i think you mean the old xbox, which was easy to get linux on
<rhpot1991_laptop> and just blow up the res
<rhpot1991_laptop> foxbuntu: I'm gonna order that camera tonight
<AllareRegistered> rhpot1991_laptop, sorry where can i find it again? im still not used to the settings menus
<foxbuntu> rhpot1991_laptop, I will have mine in the morning
<AllareRegistered> oh wait its in the backend right
<rhpot1991_laptop> AllareRegistered: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythExport
<foxbuntu> rhpot1991_laptop, speaking of ipods, did I mention I bought an 8G touch with that order?
<AllareRegistered> i was looking in the frontend
<rhpot1991_laptop> ya foxbuntu
<AllareRegistered> rhpot1991_laptop, than
<foxbuntu> im excited
<AllareRegistered> x
<AllareRegistered> rhpot1991_laptop, so i should only use it from a terminal :s
<foxbuntu> rhpot1991_laptop, I called and chewed them out today over them  being morons about my shipping
<AllareRegistered> rhpot1991_laptop, aaah never mind i see it now
<foxbuntu> AllareRegistered, no you put those into the user jobs in the backend
<rhpot1991_laptop> AllareRegistered: the best way to do it is as a userjob
<AllareRegistered> thats how i tried to do it with nuvexport aswell
<rhpot1991_laptop> then it will automatically run on recordings that you tell it to
<AllareRegistered> i only saw the options mpeg4 etc in the menus i never knew i needed to do this for xvid
<AllareRegistered> nice docs
<foxbuntu> save the wiki, save the world
<rhpot1991_laptop> AllareRegistered: make sure you get it from the testing ppa and not from the regular ubuntu sources, the one in intrepid is busted
<foxbuntu> ;)
<AllareRegistered> rhpot1991_laptop, ok
<AllareRegistered> mythexport exportdir=/var/lib/mythtv/videos/RecordingsArchive starttime=%STARTTIME% chanid=%CHANID% size=768x576 aspect=4:3 audio_bitrate=192kb video_bitrate=5000kb export_device=ipod export_codec=xvid
<AllareRegistered> rhpot1991_laptop, how does that one look? if you dont mind checking
<rhpot1991_laptop> might want to toss a video_bitrate in as well, or it will default to a lower one
<rhpot1991_laptop> oh wait, I can't read :)
<AllareRegistered> lol
<AllareRegistered> what does device=ipod ?
<AllareRegistered> i mean what does it do
<AllareRegistered> sorry for my bad english
<rhpot1991_laptop> it uses the device to try and choose a good ffmpeg line, ipod will be the most generic, through feel fry to switch to the others and try them out
<AllareRegistered> well its mainly for a xbox
<AllareRegistered> xbox360
<rhpot1991_laptop> it will work there pretty well if you can get the codec/res good
<AllareRegistered> nice
<rhpot1991_laptop> AllareRegistered: you can actually do export_device=xbox360
<AllareRegistered> lol just in time :p
<rhpot1991_laptop> its undocumented cause it wasn't really tested much and really is the same thing as the ipod currently
<AllareRegistered> nice to know for updates then
<AllareRegistered> i set it to xbox360 anyway
<rhpot1991_laptop> let me find you the 360 specs
<AllareRegistered> rhpot1991_laptop, i got a transcoding error
<AllareRegistered> but offcourse i cannot see which one
<AllareRegistered> where can i check the exact errors of transcoding please?
<rhpot1991_laptop> /var/log/mythtv/mythbackend.log
<AllareRegistered> thanx again
<rhpot1991_laptop> AllareRegistered: http://www.xbox.com/en-AU/support/xbox360/digitalmedia/videoplaybackfaq.htm
<rhpot1991_laptop> tells you specs in there that the 360 can handle, sadly the max res is for wmv container
<AllareRegistered> yes and xvid is not even there
<AllareRegistered> and it supports xvid just fine
<AllareRegistered> their docs just suck bigtime
<rhpot1991_laptop> xvid is mpeg4
<AllareRegistered> is all mpeg4 xvid?
<AllareRegistered> because i tried transcoding to mpeg4
<AllareRegistered> the xbox didnt like it
<AllareRegistered> xvid however is perfectly fine
<AllareRegistered> the error is just that it didnt find mythexport
<rhpot1991_laptop> mpeg4 is a container, they are different
<rhpot1991_laptop> I think I have that right
<AllareRegistered> so i did
<AllareRegistered> whereis mythexport
<AllareRegistered> mythexport:
<AllareRegistered> no location :s
<rhpot1991_laptop> did you install it?
<AllareRegistered> apperantly not :s
<rhpot1991_laptop> heh
<AllareRegistered> i assumed it was there lol
<AllareRegistered> since i installed mythbuntu
<rhpot1991_laptop> add the testing ppa and then sudo apt-get install mythexport
<rhpot1991_laptop> ya its not installed by default
<rhpot1991_laptop> !%Test%
<Zinn> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Cases/MythbuntuDesktop
<rhpot1991_laptop> bah thats not it
<AllareRegistered> lol its funny though
<AllareRegistered> that that was the problem all the way
<rhpot1991_laptop> !%testing
<Zinn> to enable the mythbuntu-testing PPA, please go to http://launchpad.net/~mythbuntu-testing/+archive and add the sources.list entries for your distro version (gutsy, hardy, intrepid) to /etc/apt/sources.list
<AllareRegistered> rhpot1991_laptop, it asks my mysql admin account
<AllareRegistered> rhpot1991_laptop, lol its in the regular repo aswell?
<AllareRegistered> i can just apt-get it with the regular repo
<AllareRegistered> but im not sure how to configure it
<rhpot1991_laptop> it is, but that one is busted
<AllareRegistered> :o
<AllareRegistered> ffs
<rhpot1991_laptop> I'm in the process of getting a SRU, so get the one from testing
<AllareRegistered> i misunderstood that earlyer
<AllareRegistered> i allready installed it
<AllareRegistered> just uninstalling fixes it?
<rhpot1991_laptop> enable the testing repo and do: sudo apt-get update
<rhpot1991_laptop> thenL sudo apt-get upgrade
<AllareRegistered> nooooooo way
<rhpot1991_laptop> it should upgrade it then
<AllareRegistered> last time i did that my system went byebye
<rhpot1991_laptop> heh, should be safe, but just go ahead and remove and then install it then
<AllareRegistered> can i not get the deb manually?
<rhpot1991_laptop> or you can use synaptic to only upgrade a single package
<AllareRegistered> nono i mean updating with the tresting repo
<AllareRegistered> thats not something i want to do with a non testing box :p
<AllareRegistered> yes but can i then remove the repo again afterwards?
<AllareRegistered> else i cannot update regular packages anymore
<AllareRegistered> because it will update from the testingrepo instead of the regular one
<rhpot1991_laptop> well there isn't much in there thats dangerous
<AllareRegistered> it killed my system before so
<AllareRegistered> i was hoping i could just get the deb i need and isntalll only that deb
<rhpot1991_laptop> prob shoulda asked this before, intrepid?
<AllareRegistered> yes 8.10
<AllareRegistered> thats inrepid right? i allways forget the names
<rhpot1991_laptop> amd64/i386/
<rhpot1991_laptop> ?
<rhpot1991_laptop> yep
<AllareRegistered> i386
<AllareRegistered> its running on my old AthlonXP 2800+ :)
<TJ1> Anybody know where I can find details on how to get a Hauppauge PVR 150 working with Mythbuntu 8.10?  I'm getting "failed to get data for code 0, key 525" when doing an irsend, which, according to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lirc/+bug/275549, seems to imply a problem with the codes being sent.  Trying to use the blushingpenguin.com lircd.conf gives me a segfault when starting lirc.
<rhpot1991_laptop> https://launchpad.net/%7Emythbuntu-testing/+archive/+files/mythexport_1.0.5-0ubuntu1~ppa1_i386.deb
<AllareRegistered> lol wow my tv card has a IR transceiver???
<rhpot1991_laptop> AllareRegistered: ^
<AllareRegistered> i didnt know that lol
<AllareRegistered> rhpot1991_laptop, thanx again
<rhpot1991_laptop> ya the 150 can ir blast and receive
<AllareRegistered> :S
<TJ1> If you can get it working. :)
<AllareRegistered> so i hooked up my serial receiver for nothing?
<AllareRegistered> lol ah ok
<rhpot1991_laptop> AllareRegistered: I dunno how installing that deb is gonna work with the dependencies though
<AllareRegistered> so ill stick with the serial receiver then :)
<AllareRegistered> rhpot1991_laptop, it wants to remove 6 packages and install 17 so im not gonna try it
<AllareRegistered> rhpot1991_laptop, so ill look further into nuvexport, and wait untill mythexport is working
<rhpot1991_laptop> AllareRegistered: that sounds right, pastebin it and I'll check
<TJ1> The receiver actually works without problems.  Getting the transmitter working seems to be a bear.  I had problems when I installed MythTV on fedora 18 months ago and I'm having problems now.
<AllareRegistered> in the regular repo
<rhpot1991_laptop> !pastebin
<Zinn> when pasting more than 5 lines of data please use http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com so you don't flood the channel.  Then please post the link in the channel.
<rhpot1991_laptop> it removes the stripped codecs and installs the unstripped ones so you can do aac/mp3/etc
<AllareRegistered> rhpot1991_laptop, i dont think i want to take the risk since nuvexport seemed a good alternative
<AllareRegistered> rhpot1991_laptop, well if its possible to know beforehand if my system will remain working i would take the risk
<rhpot1991_laptop> pastebin what it wants to remove/install and I'll verify
<AllareRegistered> cannot pastebin
<AllareRegistered> stupid package installer doesnt render it as text
<TJ1> So nobody has the PVR-150 IR blaster working with 8.10? :(
<AllareRegistered> TJ1, let me know if you get it working please :)
<TJ1> For as popular as the card is, I'm surprised at how many difficulties I've had with it.
<AllareRegistered> rhpot1991_laptop, is there a way to check trough the commandline?
<AllareRegistered> rhpot1991_laptop, else i need to type over by hand all the packages lol
<rhpot1991_laptop> sudo dpkg -i <debfile>
<AllareRegistered> aaah thanx need to remember that one
<AllareRegistered> rhpot1991_laptop, and to get output in english? its dutch now so you probably cant read it
<rhpot1991_laptop> yikes, I dunno
<rhpot1991_laptop> translate.google.com?
<AllareRegistered> rhpot1991, jsut a sec ill ask in another channel
<AllareRegistered> rhpot1991_laptop, LC_ALL=C command
<AllareRegistered> :)
<AllareRegistered> rhpot1991, http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/m43fea1c1
<rhpot1991_laptop> AllareRegistered: one second
<AllareRegistered> rhpot1991_laptop, ok
<rhpot1991_laptop> AllareRegistered: those are all fine, those are the codecs, but that doesn't mention what it wants to remove, what were those?
<AllareRegistered> rhpot1991_laptop, wtf just a sec, broken dependencies i get now...
<AllareRegistered> rhpot1991_laptop, im just not gonna risk this, my gut says ill end up with a broken system
<rhpot1991_laptop> AllareRegistered: this is why you use apt and don't install packages by hand :)
<rhpot1991_laptop> nah this should be safe, doesn't touch anything system related
<rhpot1991_laptop> just some perl modules and ffmpeg
<AllareRegistered> rhpot1991_laptop, this is why you only use the repo or compile stuff :p
<AllareRegistered> i wont risk it lol
<rhpot1991_laptop> broken repos are from dpkg
<rhpot1991_laptop> I bets
<rhpot1991_laptop> sudo apt-get -f install should fix them
<AllareRegistered> rhpot1991_laptop, i know im doing that now
<AllareRegistered> i didnt even try to install it and i allready got a broken apt lol
 * AllareRegistered deleted forsakened .deb
<rhpot1991_laptop> dpkg will do that when it fails
<rhpot1991_laptop> cause the deb is half installed
<AllareRegistered> why is it half installed :s
<rhpot1991_laptop> broken dependencies, dpkg can't fix those on its own, which is why you use apt or something else
<AllareRegistered> yes but it seems just so much more safe to use nuvexport
<rhpot1991_laptop> btw if you use -s with apt it will do a test run and not actually install them
<AllareRegistered> aha
<AllareRegistered> ok i suppose i can do that
<rhpot1991_laptop> AllareRegistered: I can verify if the 6 packages to remove are safe or not, or you can just try nuvexport, your call
<AllareRegistered> too bad it didnt make it in the regular repo in time though :(
<AllareRegistered> ill look at the packages first
<rhpot1991_laptop> I'm pushing it to intrepid-proposed tonight
<rhpot1991_laptop> should  work its way back in
<AllareRegistered> nice
<AllareRegistered> thanx for you work on it
<rhpot1991_laptop> I didn't know medibuntu wasn't going to have a ffmpeg this time
<rhpot1991_laptop> till it was too late
<AllareRegistered> aaaaaah the 6 packages were because i allready broke my system while half installing the one in the repo
<AllareRegistered> now it only says requires installation of one package
<AllareRegistered> and thats apache2 :s
<AllareRegistered> ok mythtv is still working :s
<AllareRegistered> i mean mythweb
 * AllareRegistered is confused
<AllareRegistered> why does mythexport need apache2 ? and i thought mythweb used it aswell
<rhpot1991_laptop> rss feed
<AllareRegistered> so thats safe to install?
<AllareRegistered> since i run mythweb aswell
<rhpot1991_laptop> ya
<AllareRegistered> ok
<AllareRegistered> ah now i get a GUI for configuration :)
<AllareRegistered> with the one from the repo i got a terminal
<rhpot1991_laptop> prob just depends how you install, both should give you the same results
<AllareRegistered> rhpot1991_laptop, mysql admin user and password, they are in some txt file right?
<rhpot1991_laptop> AllareRegistered: normally when you setup mysql it asks you if you want to set a root password
<AllareRegistered> rhpot1991_laptop, yes correct i started from terminal before
<rhpot1991_laptop> use that
<rhpot1991_laptop> so root and then your password on the next
<AllareRegistered> rhpot1991_laptop, no clue what it is then
<rhpot1991_laptop> the mythtv one should work too, but thats tucked away
<AllareRegistered> rhpot1991_laptop, my regular root and its password?
<rhpot1991_laptop> no, thats different
<AllareRegistered> damn
<Zinn> AllareRegistered: Please watch your language.
<rhpot1991_laptop> the mysql one is seperate
<AllareRegistered> then i have no clue lol
<rhpot1991_laptop> you should be able to use the mythtv one, let me get you the location of the file
<rhpot1991_laptop> /etc/mythtv/mysql.txt
<AllareRegistered> seemes a bit more secure aswell
<rhpot1991_laptop> all it needs is a user who can  make a table in the mythconverg db
<AllareRegistered> rhpot1991_laptop, server location can remain localhost right? im asking because i need to change it to my internal ip in the general settings when i installed mythtv
<AllareRegistered> rhpot1991_laptop, then its probably better to use the mythtv user
<rhpot1991_laptop> ya localhost is fine, as long as mysql runs locally
<AllareRegistered> since root would have way too much rights for what it needs
<AllareRegistered> rhpot1991_laptop, ok thanx
<rhpot1991_laptop> well it just makes the table and thats it, dosen't use that ever again
<AllareRegistered> oh perfect :)
<AllareRegistered> rhpot1991_laptop, i created a new transcoding job to xvid, waiting for it to start nw
<AllareRegistered> rhpot1991_laptop, can i somehow make it start immediately?
<AllareRegistered> rhpot1991_laptop, never mind same error only it says its done now
<AllareRegistered> so now i have the same sh*t as with nuvexport
<AllareRegistered> i think i need a smokebreak
<rhpot1991_laptop> AllareRegistered: pastebin your backend log
<rhpot1991_laptop> the end of it at least
<rhpot1991_laptop> also you can start jobs via mythweb
<rhpot1991_laptop> if you go to recordings then choose one, it will give you buttons to queue the jobs up
<AllareRegistered> rhpot1991_laptop, i allready found one problem myself
<AllareRegistered> rhpot1991_laptop, ill just pastebin it because i have no clue how to solve all this
<rhpot1991_laptop> AllareRegistered: ok
<AllareRegistered> or how to explain it lol
<AllareRegistered> http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/m7a680451
<AllareRegistered> wow i didnt see this line before
<AllareRegistered> Unknown encoder 'xvid'
<rhpot1991_laptop> AllareRegistered: did you change the file name at some point?
<rhpot1991_laptop> ah  wait, nevermind
<AllareRegistered> rhpot1991_laptop, not that i know, i might have transcoded it before though
<rhpot1991_laptop> hrmmmpf
<AllareRegistered> no i didnt
<AllareRegistered> im sure i didnt :)
<rhpot1991_laptop> I think I need to push a new version to the ppa
<AllareRegistered> how do you mean?
<AllareRegistered> i dont understand that
<AllareRegistered> ppa?
<AllareRegistered> ah its an old deb lol?
<AllareRegistered> that would be funny :)
<rhpot1991_laptop> I'm looking into it
<AllareRegistered> sure
<AllareRegistered> ill go smoke one in the meantime i can use it lol
<AllareRegistered> thanx for the help so far
<AllareRegistered> brb
<rhpot1991_laptop> AllareRegistered: I need to push a new version to the ppa, but need to test something first, sadly my system is busy now and I gotta run for about an hour and a half, will you be around then?
<AllareRegistered> rhpot1991_laptop, maybe im not sure
<AllareRegistered> rhpot1991_laptop, ill look into nuvexport then in the meantime, if i can get both working ill add both to my menu
<rhpot1991_laptop> AllareRegistered: wouldn't hurt
<AllareRegistered> didnt check its errors yet
<AllareRegistered> didnt know the log location
<rhpot1991_laptop> I'll be around then and pushing to the ppa wont take long
<AllareRegistered> sure if you want you can highlight me when youŕe back and pushing it
<AllareRegistered> rhpot1991_laptop, should you still be reading: nuxexport apprantly required ncurses-term
<AllareRegistered> seems to work now, transcode is busy
<AllareRegistered> yep the file is working aswell i opened it as far as its done over smb and it played fine :)
<TJ1> Any lirc experts around?  I think I found a parsing bug related to a integer overflow that causes a segfault if your code is >= 2^31
<tgm4883_laptop> foxbuntu, ^
<vn> hi, mount.cifs is usually supposed to be in smbclient package right?  I don't have it even tho' smbclient is installer, how do I get it back?
<AllareRegistered> how do i dstop a job?
<AllareRegistered> kindof urgent...
<AllareRegistered> lol
<AllareRegistered> HD is running full
<AllareRegistered> stopping from the menu doesnt work
<AllareRegistered> jesus why is that screen not working
<AllareRegistered> nice i cannot control my own pc anymore...
<AllareRegistered> great...
<vn> just had that 1h ago, because sata wire unplugged
<AllareRegistered> nothing was unplugged
<AllareRegistered> the hd is not running full anymore though, its just VERY slow
<AllareRegistered> 0.5fps or something
<AllareRegistered> lol
<AllareRegistered> and i cannot stop the job...
<AllareRegistered> my system is superslow now
<AllareRegistered> i need to kill that job :s
<vn> ssh into the comp from another and kill it
<AllareRegistered> also this is the most annoying bug i ever witnessed in my life so far
<AllareRegistered> how do i kill it?
<AllareRegistered> im connected to it trough vnc so
<vn> ps aux | grep nameofthesoftware
<vn> find the line about your process
<vn> check the 2nd column for the PID
<vn> and type kill -9 PID
<AllareRegistered> wtf i find multiple processes
<AllareRegistered> 4 times the same with different PIDs
<AllareRegistered> and 3 are with the mythtv user and one with my user :s
<AllareRegistered> this is making no sense :@
<AllareRegistered> ok killed all of them :s
<AllareRegistered> it seems mythweb started it a couple of times instead of one :s
<AllareRegistered> thanx for the help vn
<vn> np
<foxbuntu> TJ1, what code and segfault where? did you file a bug?
<TJ1> I did file a bug
<TJ1> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lirc/+bug/302266
<TJ1> It segfaults starting lircd when parsing a raw code >= 2^31
<AllareRegistered> can i somehow make my mythtv box broadcast that its upnp server is up?
<AllareRegistered> my xbox360 cannot seem to find it
<AllareRegistered> it found it before
<TJ1> foxbuntu, did you see my response?
<foxbuntu> nope sorry, I am working on something that keeps bouncing me
<foxbuntu> send it again
<TJ1> I did file a bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lirc/+bug/302266.  It looks like any raw code >= 2^31 causes the segfault.  Is there other info I can provide that would be useful in the bug report?
<foxbuntu> TJ1, I think I have seen this before
<foxbuntu> not sure there was a fix other than to not use raw codes
<TJ1> What are my options besides raw codes?
<foxbuntu> irrecord, irw
<foxbuntu> those should translate to hex values
<foxbuntu> then you can use that in your lircd.conf
<TJ1> OK, I'll play with that.  Thanks.
<rhpot1991> AllareRegistered: just waiting for one last test to finish before I push
<AllareRegistered> rhpot1991, nice
<rhpot1991> AllareRegistered: xbox will only see things within mythvideo
<rhpot1991> not recordings
<AllareRegistered> rhpot1991, i know that
<rhpot1991> ah ok
<AllareRegistered> rhpot1991, but it doesnt even find the mythtv box anymore
 * rhpot1991 doesn't know how to read, remember :)
<AllareRegistered> rhpot1991, it think this happened together with the tunerproblems
<rhpot1991> AllareRegistered: restart the backend?
<AllareRegistered> rhpot1991, didnt help, even rebooting didnt help
<rhpot1991> weird, I noticed xbox likes to keep a hold of upnp and not release anything or notice that any changes were made back when I used to mess with it
<rhpot1991> tried turning that off and on and such?
<AllareRegistered> yes
<AllareRegistered> and did a mythbuntu reboot while the 360 was on
<AllareRegistered> nothing helped
<AllareRegistered> my guess is its not advertising upnp anymore or something
<AllareRegistered> can this also be a permissions problem?
<AllareRegistered> rhpot1991, i checked with wireshark, upnp should be working :s
<AllareRegistered> stupid MS :@
<rhpot1991> AllareRegistered: IIRC you could hit y or something and make it "try" to find things out there
<rhpot1991> also I pushed to the testing ppa, waiting for it to build and publish, I'll give you a link to the new deb when its done
<rhpot1991> !%testing
<Zinn> to enable the mythbuntu-testing PPA, please go to http://launchpad.net/~mythbuntu-testing/+archive and add the sources.list entries for your distro version (gutsy, hardy, intrepid) to /etc/apt/sources.list
<AllareRegistered> rhpot1991, ah its done allready?
<AllareRegistered> rhpot1991, omg, the xbox sends upnp stuff too, i just dont get it anymore now
<rhpot1991> ya it was actually a problem I dealt with earlier today just didn't have it on the upnp yet
<rhpot1991> s/upnp/ppa
<rhpot1991> its getting late
<AllareRegistered> lol
<AllareRegistered> do you have the link to the deb aswell please?
<rhpot1991> still waiting for it to build
<AllareRegistered> ah ok
<AllareRegistered> maybe i should hard reset that crappy M$ device
<AllareRegistered> back to defaults
<AllareRegistered> (i only have one since i got it for free btw lol)
<TJ1> I want to change the module my lirc driver is using.  I've compiled and inserted the module, but everything is still referencing the old version (in '/lib/modules/2.6.27-7-generic/kernel/ubuntu/lirc/') instead of the new (in ''/lib/modules/2.6.27-7-generic/misc').  How do I update that reference?
<AllareRegistered> a friend asked me to go setup his new PS3 in his wifi network, just like i did once with his xbox360, so i go and set his PS3 up, and when im done he asks if i would like to have his old 360, it was broken and he was too lazy to send it back, i got his wifi NIC with it, a headset and COD4 lol
<AllareRegistered> and 2 controllers aswell :D
<rhpot1991> AllareRegistered: I'd just give it some time and try again later
<AllareRegistered> i allready tried that :p
<AllareRegistered> how do i troubleshoot upnp? where do i start?
<AllareRegistered> is there some log or something?
<AllareRegistered> rhpot1991, my ip was set back to loopback lol, jesus
<AllareRegistered> rhpot1991, i hope i wont see anymore automagical changes in the future lol
<AllareRegistered> really weird that all of this happened, but its finally fixed now :D
<AllareRegistered> rhpot1991, mythweb started 4 transcoders at the same time by the way, while i only pressed one button, do you happen to know that problem? cant seem to find anything about that problem
<rhpot1991> AllareRegistered: are you possitive they started, I've seen it show things by incorrect dates before
<cann> morning =)
<rhpot1991> can't recall the problem but I think it was rerunning a job would show up as the recoded date or something
<rhpot1991> morning you say? :)
<cann> yeah
<cann> =)
<rhpot1991> past my bed time I say
<cann> hehe
<cann> i wish it was my bed time too though
<AllareRegistered> rhpot1991, i had 4 processes lol, so yes im sure
<AllareRegistered> rhpot1991, also all the buttosn disappeared, not only the xvid one
<rhpot1991> the buttons dissapear as it is running, try to refresh?  are they still running?
<AllareRegistered> i had to kill the processes, because as you can imagine it was extremely slow
<AllareRegistered> only one process was in the log though
<rhpot1991> ah that might be why
<rhpot1991> sometimes the jobs think they are still running, or go ahead and try to spawn a new one if something died
<AllareRegistered> weird
<rhpot1991> I still can't figure out how to reliably kill a commflagg job :P
<AllareRegistered> i only had the problem when i start a transcode from mythweb
<AllareRegistered> not from the frontend
<AllareRegistered> i just killed the processes individually
<AllareRegistered> worked fine, someone here told me how to do it
<rhpot1991> go into the frontend, info>jobs and try to kill them there
<AllareRegistered> didnt work
<AllareRegistered> and only one job visible there
<rhpot1991> restart your backend: sudo /etc/inti.d/mythtv-backend restart (as long as its not doing anything important now)
<rhpot1991> ah, mythweb shows you past completed jobs if they are done
<rhpot1991> does it say they are still running?
<AllareRegistered> offcourse not i killed them
<rhpot1991> thats normal
<AllareRegistered> mythweb causes the problem, the frontend works fine
<rhpot1991> mythweb will show you jobs that are completed and not currently running
<rhpot1991> for a certain time period up to a certain ammount of jobs
<AllareRegistered> yes but i did a command to show me the running processes
<AllareRegistered> a linux command
<AllareRegistered> i didnt see that in mythweb
<rhpot1991> your processes are still hanging around then
<AllareRegistered> all i mean is: when i start a transcoding job with mythweb, it serieusly screws up, when i start it trough the frontend, its working as expected
<rhpot1991> which is why mythweb isn't letting you run a new job, since it thinks the old is still running
<AllareRegistered> aha
<AllareRegistered> i had 0.17fps :s
<AllareRegistered> then i saw 4 processes so i thought it was doing 4 transcodings at the same time
<AllareRegistered> abnd that causes the slow speed
<AllareRegistered> speed is normal if i start it trough the frontend though
<AllareRegistered> goign for a shower
<AllareRegistered> else ill be too late to get my 1TB external harddisk
<AllareRegistered> :D
<AllareRegistered> by the way does mythtv automatically go look for media if i plug a external drive in?
<rhpot1991> AllareRegistered: https://launchpad.net/~mythbuntu-testing/+archive/+files/mythexport_1.0.6-0ubuntu0.1~ppa1_i386.deb
<AllareRegistered> ah thanx
<AllareRegistered> brb, need to go else ill be late :)
<rhpot1991> heh I'm going to bed now anyways
<rhpot1991> good luck getting your HD
<AllareRegistered> those things will be gone before i know it lol, they are limited
<AllareRegistered> 100euro for 1TB :o
<AllareRegistered> eSATA and USB
<AllareRegistered> mythtv seems to have taken the name localhost.localdomain
<AllareRegistered> :s
<AllareRegistered> instead of the name i gave it
<AllareRegistered> what would be the best way to switch it back?
<jphillip> AllareRegistered I heard of a problem with the network manager applet losing static IPs
<AllareRegistered> jphillip, the ip is fine so that cannot be the problem
<AllareRegistered> i cannot change my hostname with hostname mynewhostname
<AllareRegistered> /etc/hostname is the hostname i want yet if i check my hostname its just localhost.localdomain
<AllareRegistered> if i alter /etc/hosts then xfce is complaining that localhost.localdomain is gone
<AllareRegistered> how do i fix this spaghetticrap?
<AllareRegistered> (by that i mean it all seems to be connected to each other and solving one problem opens anothe, etc)
<laga> AFAIK you need a localhost entry in hosts
<AllareRegistered> laga, is there
<laga> maybe the localhost.localdomain entry is necessary too :)
<laga> did you reboot after altering /etc/hostname?
<AllareRegistered> laga, yes after reboot my hostname was again localhost.localdomain
<laga> that's with mythbuntu 8.10?
<AllareRegistered> laga, correct
<ord> please help me
<ord> I broke my system after leting the UK weekly build the OK to do upgrade
<ord> now he uninstalled the frontend and the backend
<ord> and I can't install them back (even after changing to US weekly build)
<ord> how can i solve it?
<ord> ?
<jphillip> ord and why exactly can't you solve them, gonna need some more context
<ord> OK, it says he has some other version of mythtv-common installed
<ord> mythtv-frontend:
<ord>   Depends: mythtv-common (=0.21.0+fixes18722-0ubuntu1) but 0.21.0+fixes18961-0ubuntu0+mythbuntu1 is to be installed
<ord> this is the specific msg i get
<ord> jphillip : you saw the error message?
<jphillip> ord have you removed mythtv-common?
<ord> seems like thats the only option
<ord> can I do something else?
<jphillip> looks like its out of synch with the other packes, I'd remove all the mythtv packages and then install again
<ord> and if I remove it, is my db will be saved?
<ord> I don't want to loose everything
<jphillip> back it up just incase, it should leave it though
<ord> how can i back it up?
<jphillip> http://www.mythtv.org/docs/mythtv-HOWTO-23.html#ss23.5
<ord> OK, thanks
<AllareRegistered> pfffffffffffff
<AllareRegistered> my hostname is still localhost.localdomain
<turd> hello
<turd> can anyone help me
<hads> Someone might be able to
<wos> anyone here?
<Tooncis> Does anyone have a list of what the little icon indicators mean when you are viewing the details of a TV show that has been recorded?  Some of them I know, but some I can't tell.  i.e. cc, flag, stereo, HD, etc....
<Tooncis> we need a web page that shows the icon and then tells what it stands for.
<Daviey> Hit info
<Daviey> Tooncis: your welcome to submit to the handbook :)
<hads> Or F1 from memory
<hads> Yeah, F1
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-11-27
<Tooncis> I would, but I don't know what they are.
<Tooncis> does info tell me?  I'll check, but it's still not a total list.
<AllareRegistered> my hostname somehow changed to localhost.localdomain , what would be the best way to set it back hostname newhostname doesnt seem to work
<AllareRegistered> after reboot its changed again
<wos> hello?
<wos> anyone here?
<wos> :(
<mikecharest> yes
<wos> hey
<mikecharest> hello
<wos> i cant get mythtv to recognize my tv adapter
<wos> actually all i want is for ubuntu to recognize my tv adapter, any program at all
<wos> could you assist me with this
<mikecharest> is it listed on the mythtv wiki?
<mikecharest> i am still a newby
<wos> well a very similar one is listed
<mikecharest> i find that if it is not there then it may not work
<mikecharest> i went through 5 different card before i got something to work.
<wos> holy!
<mikecharest> PVR 150 is the easiest on to get going
<mikecharest> you can find one on ebay for like 20 bucks
<wos> PVR 150
<wos> is it good picture quality?
<mikecharest> its made by hauppauge
<mikecharest> not bad
<wos> ive got this 90 dollar one from hauppauge
<wos> for digital tv
<mikecharest> which one
<wos> WinTV HVR 950Q
<mikecharest> is that a usb one?
<wos> its for digital cable hd
<wos> yeah
<wos> but i dont see what the point is since the signal that comes out of the cable box is analog
<wos> are you on any messengers?
<wos> what state do you live in?
<mikecharest> new hampshire
<wos> ha!
<wos> me connecticut
<fuxxy> Has anyone had any luck getting phpmyadmin working with mythconverg?
<wos> pvr 150 huh
<wos> stay here if you wont give me your messenger id
<wos> oh no that wont work
<wos> i need a usb one
<mikecharest> dont have a msg id
<wos> i need a irc proxy
<wos> not as bad as i need to get this adapter working though
<wos> maybe if i get it working in vmware
<wos> have you tried that?
<mikecharest> no i have not had much luck with mythtv
<mikecharest> i go back and forth to mce
<wos> mce?
<wos> what is mce
<wos> mikecharest,
<AllareRegistered> if i run sudo dhclient eth0 can that mess with my hostname for some reason?
<AllareRegistered> im using mythbuntu 8.10
<AllareRegistered> WHAT :O
<AllareRegistered> im reading this trough VNC...
<AllareRegistered> mythfrontend.real: cannot connect to X server :0.0
 * AllareRegistered his head is about to explode
<asdasd> dudes how do i change the resultion of front end
<asdasd> mine ended being to big that i can't even change it back
<asdasd> everytime you change the video and the normal resolutions on your tv-out nvidia it s always gives random resolution even though it's 800x600 all the time
<rhpot1991_laptop> http://www.circuitcity.com/ccd/productDetail.do?oid=125731&c=1
<rhpot1991_laptop> harmony 880 for $100 today and tomorrow ^
<tgm4883_laptop> Lies!
<tgm4883_laptop> It's $99.99
<rhpot1991_laptop> I'm a scam artist, you got me
<rhpot1991_laptop> all those extra pennies will add up!
<tgm4883_laptop> the Office Space scam?
<rhpot1991_laptop> yep
<Daviey> it's still a fricking remote control...
<Daviey> i cant condone spending that much on a remote!
<tgm4883_laptop> me neither
<tgm4883_laptop> maybe if it also cooked me dinner
<tgm4883_laptop> or picked up chicks
<Daviey> Even if it does look like an adult toy
<tgm4883_laptop> heh, well maybe it can pick up chicks then ;)
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-11-28
<a1fa> does anyone else have streamzap?
<a1fa> my remote controler stops responding after a while
<a1fa> there is some kind of delay
<a1fa> you press a button and wait
<n00dle> I'm a mythbuntu newb, but have been running linux since 1991... kinda stuck on two thing: I'm not getting any sound from my computer with mythbuntu 8.10 on an XFX 630i and after pausing and resuming watching a video, the rendering is all jumpy. Known issues?
<hads> Since 0.01? Impressive.
<n00dle> Yeah, started on slackware and now an ubuntu fan... well I've got to run. I'll play with this thing later.
<n00dle> Ciao!
<hads> Slackware was started in '93 I believe.
<fuxxy_> hads, heh.
<fuxxy_> hads, he must have gotten tired of chasing deps.
<hads> I think maybe he exaggerated a bit.
<fuxxy_> *I* started with slack.
<fuxxy_> no idea when, it was after I graduated, and that was 99
<hads> Yeah, I did too, around the same time. It existed then :)
<fuxxy_> i got tired of deps, and ended up going gentoo.
<fuxxy_> then I got more tired of deps :)
<matt_aust> hi everyone
<matt_aust> has module support for the Compro DVB-t300 TV Card been taken out of the latest kernel update?  as I just updated the kernel and it now no longer recognises my tv card.  Says it is card=0
<gkasinath> happy thanksgiving everyone!
<gkasinath> help: scan problem with fusion hdtv
<gkasinath> uumm.. anyone?
<minimec> Hi. I would like to replace an old bttv-device with a hybrid analog/dvb-t TV-Card in my existing mythtv configuration (the other card is a pvr-250). Have you any experience with the Hauppauge HVR-1100/1300 cards. Do these work on Hardy LTS. Is the Hauppauge HVR-900 (usb) an alternative?
<MythbuntuGuest24> i have put a .avi file in the video directory via samba, but when i go into "watch video" in the menu, it says there are no files. i have checked via the terminal and the file is there.
<evaryont_> is it possible to run the last step of the installer at a later point in time? Specifically, I'd like to run the MythTV setup later.
<laga> evaryont_: yes
<evaryont_> the remote control script configuration dialog seems to have hanged - I clicked "Apply" and it goes through to about 90%
<evaryont_> and...stpos
<evaryont_> *stops
<laga> hum
<laga> can you reproduce that problem?
<evaryont_> actually, I'm running this setup on a Dell G260 and it's getting a blinking amber light! :(
<laga> what does a blinking amber light mean?
<evaryont_> well, I dunno, but it's a bad thing :P
<evaryont_> the computer isn't booting
<wolf_> Hey, I am trying to compile ffmpeg from source to get nuvexport working.  I was following this guide https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ffmpeg. But I am getting make: /version.sh: Command not found make: *** No rule to make target `config.mak'.  Stop. when i try and make
<wolf_> anyone in here installed ffmpeg from source?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-11-29
<SteveH> I'm trying to troubleshoot a new system's not playing any sound.  Anyone know what steps I should take?
<Claud-SLC> hello hello
<Claud-SLC> new setup of mythbuntu 8.10 and need help getting PVR 250 setup
<toorima> SteveH: check that the card is detected, what kind of sound setup do you have, optical to amp or just regular jack to speakers etc
<toorima> Claud-SLC: the pvr 250 is supported ootb so should just work
<Claud-SLC> yeah.... I thot it would be...
<Claud-SLC> right now sound is just headphones 'til I can move it closer to big screen
<Claud-SLC> not sure how to get the program guide to update
<Claud-SLC> selecting TV doesn't do anything
<Claud-SLC> i think i messed up the samba shares
<Claud-SLC> did the recommended update and no more shares show up
<SteveH> toorima: I believe that the sound is on the MB.  I've beena unoid/linoid for years, but never really played with sound.
<SteveH> (Sorry for the delay ... we're in the middle of turkey left-overs)
<toorima> SteveH: had to much turkey yesterday, can't even think about turkey today... hehe
<toorima> SteveH: do u get sound outside of mythtv?
<toorima> SteveH: if not, could be its muted, check alsamixer
<SteveH> toorima:  I asked about the sound device to look for in the dmesg, but I lost network connectivity ...
<SteveH> OK, OK, so I dislodged the enet cable
<fuxxy_> SteveH, did you break the little retention tab off your net cables again?
<SteveH> fuxxy:  Aren't you spozed to take that tab off, to show that they've been used?
<fuxxy_> SteveH, !
 * gbutters is back.
<SteveH> I thot it was like the shrink-wrap on a bottle of medicine. {grin}
<fuxxy_> I need to disable KDE use flag, too much KDE junk on this sytem that I never use.
<fuxxy_> oh, sorry wrong channel :)
<SteveH> Anyone know how to troubleshoot sound on a brand new system?
 * gbutters is away: Gone away for now
<fuxxy_> hmm, decent mobo for mythtv HTPC - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131229
 * gbutters is back.
<SteveH> fuxxy:  NOW you tell me!
<fuxxy_> This one's better, albeit at twice the price - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131348
<senorzorro> hello, has anyone had issues with ubuntu installer today? since some patches came through, i'm getting "no UPnP backend found"? anyone else having this issue?
 * gbutters is away: Gone away for now
<Chaorain> I have a Nvidia 7900GS graphics card. Is there any special drivers I need? Do I install the Nvidia 177 drivers or Nvidis 175 or the generic
<pretender>  does any one know if there is a button that you can hit in mythtv when watching tv to start recording. like you would with a vcr and remote
<pretender> can anyone advise how i can record from the front end (Watch live TV) is there a keyboard shortcut to start recording when watching live tv
<toorima> pretender: try R on the keyboard
<pretender> just tried it thanks
<toorima> np
 * gbutters is back.
 * gbutters is away: Gone away for now
<Finswimmer> hello, i wanted to get my mythbackend allow frontonds via LAN. therefore i switched bind 127.0.0.1 to 192.168.1.5. but during boot my mysql will not start as there is no NIC running. Knetworkmanager gets my local IP when entering X.
<Finswimmer> i am really new to mythbuntu, but using gentoo since years, so what is the best to do? i would suggest to replace knetworkmanager with something that gets the IP before mysql gets started?
<Finswimmer> but how?
<Finswimmer> writing an now file in /etc/rc.2/ ?
 * gbutters is back.
 * gbutters is away: Gone away for now
 * gbutters is back.
 * gbutters is away: Gone away for now
 * gbutters is back.
 * gbutters is away: Gone away for now
 * gbutters is back.
 * gbutters is away: Gone away for now
 * gbutters is back.
<evaryont_>  I have a Dish Network sateillite box and I'm trying to get it to work with my Hauppage HVR 1600. The card has 2 coaxial inputs: Digital and Analog. Which do I plug in the coaxial cable coming from the sateillite box?
<evaryont_> Also what channel frequency table should I use? us-bcast us-cable us-cable-hrc or us-cable-irc ?
 * gbutters is away: Gone away for now
 * gbutters is back.
<heyheyhey> hey all
<heyheyhey> i have a wierd problem i can not record a set program
 * gbutters is away: Gone away for now
 * gbutters is back.
<heyheyhey> what would cause me not to beable to schedule a recording?
<dashcloud> evaryont_: I would plug the coaxial cable into the analog side- it doesn't matter what frequency you use- us-bcast is fine
<fuxxy_> evaryont_, my brother's got a Dish Network DVR, it's got LOTS of jacks to connect devices with. Does yours have firewire or USB?
<fuxxy_> evaryont_, it will work if you just use the analog RF out, but you won't get the best signal possible. If the box supports it, it would be best to use firewire
<Crewsr3> I set up my mythbox with an LCD.  How do I get the image onto my tv, and can I run both my LCD and TV?
<fuxxy_> Crewsr3, there's a lot of variables with that. I would suggest reading up on you video card options, specifically the Xorg options pertaining to xinerama
<fuxxy_> Crewsr3, if you've got an HDTV with VGA, DVI, or HDMI inputs, you'd be best to buy a cable to plug your machine in using one of those.
<Crewsr3> fuxxy_: sorry, I had a run for a second.  I have a SDTV with 480i and I'm running s-video out of my nvidia card.  On the same card I'm running this LCD.  I looked around in the nvidia sever settings and could not find anything that mentioned s-video out
<fuxxy_> Crewsr3, on my FX5200 I found that if I boot the system with only the S-video cable attached to the tv, it JustWorked(tm)
<fuxxy_> but I never could get it to dual display with tvout and VGA
<foxbuntu> fuxxy_, you need to setup twinview
<Crewsr3> foxbuntu: what is twinview?
<foxbuntu> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/dual-monitors-with-nvidia.html
<Crewsr3> foxbuntu: can you send me a copy of your xorg.conf settings for a reverence
<foxbuntu> Crewsr3, I dont use twinview
<Crewsr3> Thanks everyone,
 * gbutters is away: Gone away for now
<evaryont_> for my Dish Network + MythTV setup in Mythbuntu - where is the lirc script (if any exists) to change the channel?
<dashcloud> here's a link to a lirc script for Dish Network: http://mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/DISHNetworkLIRCConfiguration
<foxbuntu> evaryont_, you will need to grab the directv.pl script and use that
<foxbuntu> or that
<foxbuntu> :)
<evaryont_> dashcloud: thanks
<evaryont_> hm
<evaryont_> that lirc conf defines a lot of dishN remotes - dish, dish1, dish2, etc - where N is for "remotes using remote code X" How do I know which remote code my DISH box/remote is using?
<foxbuntu> evaryont_, either guess or google your model of STB from dish
<evaryont_> lots of guessing :) STB = ?
<dashcloud> it looks like they just go from dish1, and increase with each box you have
<evaryont_> dashcloud: uh, I still don't understand :/ I have 2 DISH boxes - the one I'm trying to configure w/ MythTV is the first one, the so called "Master" box
<evaryont_> oh STB is "set top box" :)
<dashcloud> in the comments at the top of the script, it says it starts with dish1- which is the default for people with only 1 receiver
<dashcloud> so I would imagine it goes up from there (not having Dish, I can't tell you)
<evaryont_> alright, thanks for the help :)
<Claud-SLC> how do you get the program guide to update?
<Claud-SLC> I've set up an account with Shedules Direct and entered the username and password in Myth
 * gbutters is back.
<dashcloud> did you create a video source in myth-backend setup?
<dashcloud> you'll need to create a video source, and connect it to an input (it's one of the menu options- input connections)
<Claud-SLC> yeah - I called it ScheduleDirect or something like that
<Claud-SLC> how do I tell it to update?
 * gbutters is away: Gone away for now
 * gbutters is back.
<dashcloud> Claud-SLC: sorry bout that, after you typed in your user namer & password, did you press the fetch lineup button?
<Claud-SLC> yeahm but I dont think anything is updating.... :(
<Claud-SLC> I just tried again
<Claud-SLC> I'll be back to try it again
<dashcloud> if you've put in the correct username & password (and the box above it is set to schedulesdirect (internal) ), you'll see the name of your first lineup
<evaryont_> what is the best way to test the lirc remote?
<laga> evaryont_: irw
<evaryont_> hm
<evaryont_> "connect: no such file or directory"  - lirc isn't running?
<uomogrande> Using Mythbuntu 8.10, I have a V4L capture device added, I need Myth to set it to channel 3 when it starts up , and then use an external changer script to change channels, I believe I have this setup right, however its not working, does anyone have experience with using the `External Changer Script` options ? Been browsing webpages for answers but have yet to find any
<evaryont_> if so, how do I start lirc?
<evaryont_> I have the A415-HPG-A remote from Hauppage (shipped with the HVR-1600) - what modules do I need to load?
<evaryont_> /etc/init.d/lirc start   returns "Unable to load LIRC kernel modules"
<foxbuntu> evaryont_, then you have an improper lirc setup
<foxbuntu> uomogrande, which external changer script?
<uomogrande> well atm ... 'mythchanger' .. using it to change channels via firewire to a SA4250HDC
<foxbuntu> ah
<foxbuntu> I dont know anything about that one
<uomogrande> fromt he other myth channel, basically was just told to get rid of the 'default channel' field in myth-setup , and instead just set the channel to 3 in the external changer script in a line before i call mythchanger, so just write a small bash frontend to mythchanger that also calls something else to change the capture card channel
<evaryont_> foxbuntu: what is the proper setup? :)
<evaryont_> :/
<foxbuntu> evaryont_, sorry about that...issues with X
<foxbuntu> evaryont_, what hardware are you using?
<evaryont_> foxbuntu: heh, np. Which piece of hw are you asking about? :/
<foxbuntu> your remote receiver/remote
<uomogrande> OHHHHH while i'm here one more question but its not really MythTV specific, ...  I got a DVI to HDMI adapter cable to go from my video card to my TV , however, it seems the TV always sets the resolution slightly smaller than what the computer thinks it is, by that i mean , there is a good amount of my screen hidden on all sides,      Does anyone know what is needed to do to setup the resolution to work right with the DVI -> 
<evaryont_> Remote: A415-HPG-A
<evaryont_> IR w/blaster: HAU-F6021146-5M
<laga> uomogrande: that's called "overscan" and it might be possible to turn it off on the TV..
<evaryont_> foxbuntu: info -^
<laga> uomogrande: and, uh, please don't cross-post
<uomogrande> I looked around and couldnt find any options that really seemed to do it on the TV .. unfortunatly ... if my TV doesnt have a setting in it to fix it, can i fix it on the computer/OS side?
<uomogrande> k
<foxbuntu> evaryont_, I dont know models, can you point me to a link of that what that remote is, or where it came from?
<evaryont_> it comes w/ the Hauppage HVR-1600
<evaryont_> uh
<evaryont_> http://registration.hauppauge.com/webstore/images/wintv-hvr-1600_big.jpg
<evaryont_> that's a pic of the card + remote
<foxbuntu> ah yes. an mce remote
<evaryont_> really? mce?
<foxbuntu> yea
<evaryont_> huh. didn't know that.
<foxbuntu> very commonnnnnnnnnnn
<foxbuntu> ugh
<foxbuntu> anyways
<foxbuntu> 3 ways to fix your issue
<foxbuntu> 1) Mythbuntu-Control-Centre
<foxbuntu> Select Infrared Devices > Change remote to Windows MCE Remote (new version) > Apply
<foxbuntu> Restart MythTV
<foxbuntu> that should be the easiest
<evaryont_> alright
<evaryont_> I'll try that first
<evaryont_> changed it, didn't help - still got the unable to load LIRC kernel modules
<evaryont_> hrm
<evaryont_> rebooting the computer - that may or may not help. will see :)
<evaryont_> nope
<evaryont_> didn't help :(
<foxbuntu> evaryont_, hmm
<foxbuntu> pastebin the output of: lsusb
<foxbuntu> !pastebin | evaryont_
<Zinn> evaryont_: when pasting more than 5 lines of data please use http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com so you don't flood the channel.  Then please post the link in the channel.
<evaryont_> alright
<evaryont_> foxbuntu: well, why lsusb?
<evaryont_> foxbuntu: also, 4 busess w/ ID 0000:0000
<evaryont_> no extra info
<foxbuntu> evaryont_, where does the ir receiver plug in?
<evaryont_> into the card it self, there is a dedicated plug
<foxbuntu> for a receiver?
<foxbuntu> or a blaster?
<evaryont_> both - it's a 2-in-one
<evaryont_> it splits right at the connector
<foxbuntu> oh
<foxbuntu> thats a different module then
<evaryont_> fun
<evaryont_> which?
<foxbuntu> Im looking
<evaryont_> thanks
<foxbuntu> its a newer card, but this is the reason lirc fails
<foxbuntu> go back into MCC and select Hauppage PVR150 TV Card
<evaryont_> under Infrared Devices > "Enable a Remote Control" ?
<evaryont_> if so
<evaryont_> I don't see it
<evaryont_> I did see a generic "Hauppauge TV Card"
<evaryont_> but yet I still get an error :(
<evaryont_> same - "Unable to load LIRC kernel modules"
<foxbuntu> yeah
<foxbuntu> try this: sudo modprobe lirc_pvr150
<evaryont_> Error doing that - "Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)"
<foxbuntu> hmm
<evaryont_> dmesg reports: "lirc_pvr150: disagrees about vesion of symbol ivttv_reset_ir_gpio"
<evaryont_> 3 times
<evaryont_> ah, and "Unknown symbol ivtv_reset_ir_gpio"
<foxbuntu> I just dont know with that IR receiver...I would poke around in the forums/on google for those errors and that card to figure out what module/driver you should be using
<foxbuntu> I can help you change the module by hand if you can determine which one it is
<evaryont_> hmm
<evaryont_> I figured more info (yay dmesg poking)
<evaryont_> apparently it's a phiips eHome USB IR Transciever
<evaryont_> Philips*
<evaryont_> but it uses a 1/16" connector that plugs into the back of the card
<evaryont_> http://www.hauppauge.com/pics/hvr1600_connector-b.gif  <- diagram
<foxbuntu> ok
<foxbuntu> try finding it with lspci
<evaryont_> not listed :/
<evaryont_> I see the Conexant MPEG2 encoder
<foxbuntu> is the tuner listed?
<foxbuntu> ok
<NineTeen67Comet> I've got a question about 8.04.1; when installing it asks which software to install. What is Mythbuntu additional rolls? That box is just going to be a front end (MySQL and the media files are on a central computer w/backend) ..
<NineTeen67Comet> 8.10 wouldn't install (shaky hardware)
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-11-30
<ericrost> how do I reconfigure the mysql permissions for mythbuntu?
<foxbuntu> ericrost, what permissions?
<ericrost> I was over in mythtv-users and ended up at running  mysql -u mythtv -p mythconverg and getting ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'mythtv'@'localhost' (using password: YES)
<ericrost> my backend can't connect to the database as mythtv now has no permission to connect to the mysql database
<ericrost> i had the backend lockup and had to reboot
<foxbuntu> ericrost, an easy method to verify permissions is with phpmyadmin
<ericrost> when it came back up, no backend
<ericrost> the recommendation from the user in mythtv-users after asking me to run several commands was to ask in here how to reset the mysql permissions
<ericrost> for mythbuntu specifically since they do it differently
<foxbuntu> uh
<foxbuntu> no
<ericrost> so what would you do given that output?
<foxbuntu> it can be done the same way
<evaryont_> I'd like to uninstall lirc (and replace it w/ a later compiled version w/ a few patches) w/o uninstalling mythbuntu-lirc-generator (which lists lirc as a dependency)
<ericrost> what would you recommend foxbuntu?
<foxbuntu> ericrost, you can try this: sudo dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-database mythtv-backend
<foxbuntu> evaryont_, short answer, you can't
<foxbuntu> evaryont_, let it remove that and then reinstall it after you get your new version of lirc on
<ericrost> I do believe that did the trick
<evaryont_> foxbuntu: hrm, but that removes the mythbuntu stuff :/
<ericrost> hmm.. or not
<foxbuntu> evaryont_, yes, you will have to reinstall it after you put lirc back
<evaryont_> great...
<foxbuntu> evaryont_, don't fret, I have done it that way a number of times
<foxbuntu> no harm in it
<evaryont_> alright
<ericrost> ok, the backend comes up at least
<foxbuntu> and really you only need to do this to get it all: sudo apt-get install mythbuntu-control-centre mythbuntu-desktop
<foxbuntu> that will pull in everything via their depends
<evaryont_> gah
<evaryont_> dmesg: lirc_pvr150: disagrees about version of symbol ivtv_reset_ir_gpio
<evaryont_> yet there is nothing relating to that in the code T_T
<evaryont_> alright, screw that - I'm going to use seperate dedicated ir blasters/remotes for my set up.
<evaryont_> I already had a Snapstream Firefly remote, so I'm using that for a remote
<evaryont_> Anyone know of a good (and easy to setup) IR blaster? One that is available in US markets?
<foxbuntu> evaryont_, commandir
<evaryont_> thanks
<Claud-SLC> evaront_, how well does the Firefly remote work?
<Claud-SLC> did you have to do much to get it to work?
<evaryont_> well
<evaryont_> I haven't tried it w/ Mythbuntu
<evaryont_> but every where I tried I had to manually configure lirc
<evaryont_> but the configs were available online
<evaryont_> so not much work
<NineTeen67Comet> Hello all; does anyone know where the wireless device installer needs the driver file? openwrt's site isn't finishing the download, but I've got the file here (from an earlier attempt) .. can I just drop it in the desired directory? (where ever that might be)
<MythbuntuGuest09> Hi, I have Mythbuntu 8.10 and use channel lineup from schedulesdirect.org.  Sometimes, my tv guide data goes bad and programming info shows up in the wrong channels.  Not sure if this is an issue with schedulesdirect or Mythtv.  Please help
<foxbuntu> MythbuntuGuest09, sounds like it could be a database issue
<foxbuntu> you might want to just do a clean refresh of the data to ensure it is populated correctly: mythfilldatabase --refresh-all
<ipstatic> Hello all
<ipstatic> anyone here using the ASUS P5N7A-VM motherboard in their system?
<ipstatic> or any GeForce 9300 or Intel G45 motherboards for that matter?
<diaruemnus> is anyone willing to help me with a MythTV/PVR-150 related issue?
<pretender> cant browse to localhost on fresh install of  ubuntu 8.10 and mythbuntu.  trying to access mytharchive
<pretender_> when i go to localhost in firefox it just says "it works" cant see mytharchive or phpmyadmin.  fresh install of ubuntu 8.10 and mythbuntu
<hads> mytharchive is a frontend plugin
<foxbuntu> pretender_, thats because phpmyadmin is @ http://localhost/phpmyadmin
<foxbuntu> mytharchive is something you run from inside mythTV (thus hads statement about frontend plugin)
<foxbuntu> hads, see now I am avoiding doing work by helping here too
<hads> Vauge non-questions get vauge answers :)
<foxbuntu> hads, I know i know
<foxbuntu> lol
<foxbuntu> hads, you could avoid your work and do mine ;)
<foxbuntu> Im only writing an inventory control system...no big deal
<hads> I'm watching some TV at the moment, it's 2030 Sunday
<hads> I've been meaning to write one of those.
<pretender_> http://localhost/phpmyadmin works i mean mythweb when i goto localhost its not there
<foxbuntu> pretender_, mythweb is the same as phpmyadmin
<foxbuntu> http://localhost/mythweb
<foxbuntu> hads, yeah, me too for a long time and now it has to get done or I cannn't move to the next stage on another project
<hads> All the ERP software I've seen is far to complicated
<pretender_>  http://localhost/mythweb works but before i re installed when i went to localhost phpmyadmin and mythweb had links there but not now why is that
<foxbuntu> you put them there?
<foxbuntu> thats not by default
<pretender_> gtg thanks for getting me through my blond moment
<Balachmar> Hi, my mythbuntu box drops to initramfs 'cause it cannot find the disk by uuid. However when I want to check if the uuid exists in /dev/disk-by-uuid the whole directory is absent! How should I go about fixing this?
<evaryont_> back again :)
<evaryont_> anyone know of any tips to reduce noise in the captured TV?
<evaryont_> using the PVR-150 (shipped with the HVR-1600) the very top ~3 pixels are white & snowish
<evaryont_> the rest of the image is just fine
<pandy> hi has any one posted about the uk.weeklybuilds.mythbuntu.org site has been down for a number of days?
<laga> Daviey: ^^
<laga> Daviey: fix the mirrors please :)
<laga> pandy: if you remove the "uk.", it should use the US mirror and work fine
<pandy> the us mirror is not accesable from my connect for some reason.
<pandy> This has been the case for some time.
<pandy> okay will try that.
<laga> evaryont_: configure overscan/zoom or use the crop filter
<Daviey> wilco
<LEsinnlos> weiß wer wie man eine sat anlage einrichtet ?
<tafkaz_73> hi everybody. i just updated to the newest intrepid kernel 2.6.27-10-generic
<tafkaz_73> and now on every boot it says it cant dkms lirc
<tafkaz_73> lirc was updated to 0.8.4a too in the same occasion
<tafkaz_73> funny enough, lirc still works great
<tafkaz_73> but booting takes longer now of course
<tafkaz_73> when i try to do it manually i get:
<tafkaz_73> dkms build -m lirc -v 0.8.4a -k 2.6.27-10-generic -a i686 --no-clean-kernel >>/var/log/dkms_autoinstaller
<tafkaz_73> cp: Aufruf von stat für „./../lirc_dev/Module*.symvers“ nicht möglich: No such file or directory
<tafkaz_73> make[2]: [lirc_dev.o] Fehler 1 (ignoriert)
<tafkaz_73> as a starter...you can see everything here
<tafkaz_73> http://pastebin.com/m1285d93a
<tafkaz_73> sorry it's german, but i guess you get the point
<tafkaz_73> seems like lirc_pvr150.c is nt ok
<tafkaz_73> any ideas ?
<Cloudchaser_> hello ...i'm a brand new mythbuntu wannabe and.. i am running into some troubles setting it up. I have an Happaugue hvr-1950, and i'm not sure which capture card to use. I've tried 2 of them, vl4 and mpeg-2, but both failed to open when probed
<Cloudchaser_> i am not quite sure what to do next.. i googled and read that it was a card that worked with myth
<Cloudchaser_> oh and i am installing mythbuntu 8.10 ;)
<Cloudchaser_> hello
<tafkaz_73> sorry, but i think i cant help you there
<Cloudchaser_> thank you.. i read a post from septemper saying its a kernel issue
<Cloudchaser_> but i don't know if it was fixed with the 8.10
<Cloudchaser_> i'm still on the installation so i don't know if i should continue or just bag it
<tafkaz_73> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=666150&highlight=hvr-1800
<tafkaz_73> after you installed mythbuntu be sure to aptitude dist-upgrade
<tafkaz_73> so the newest kernel updates are included
<Cloudchaser_> ok so i don't configure it from the installer then? or i do and then upgrade?
<Cloudchaser_> can i use the 1800 info on the 1950?
<tafkaz_73> The HVR-1800 works with the latest v4l-dvb drivers
<tafkaz_73> oh...
<tafkaz_73> ups....
<tafkaz_73> upssss....
<Cloudchaser_> hehe it might work.. i just don't know
<tafkaz_73> sorry
<Cloudchaser_> i will do the upgrade though and see what happens
<Cloudchaser_> but i just downloaded mythbuntu 8.10 today so i thought it would be the newest
<tafkaz_73> welll could be some updates in the repos
<tafkaz_73> i had a kernel update just today
<tafkaz_73> maybe you should look up the repos you are updating from too
<Cloudchaser_> i havent even gotten there  yet
<Cloudchaser_> i'm still on the configuring step
<tafkaz_73> of course not, but i meant before updating you shoul see through the repos you want to use
<Cloudchaser_> i sure hope they are already setup, as I have no idea which ones to use for mythbuntu.. if not i'll google for more info
<tafkaz_73> maybe backports could have some newer kernel or something
<Cloudchaser_> from the little info i found, 8.10 should have a new enough kernel
<tafkaz_73> but i am not sure. i am no expert really
<tafkaz_73> then its worth a try
<Cloudchaser_> me either
<Cloudchaser_> yah
<tafkaz_73>  but if, like you say, its a kernel bug, then updating could fix it
<Cloudchaser_> its rebooting after installation now.. no idea if its set up right but i doubt it
<tafkaz_73> hehe
<Cloudchaser_> i need mythbunto for dummies book
<tafkaz_73> its actually very easy to set up
<tafkaz_73> but if your card doesnt work for whatever reason
<Cloudchaser_> probably if i know what the settings should be
<tafkaz_73> no idea
<tafkaz_73> but if it doesnt work now, then try to aptitude update
<tafkaz_73> aptitude dist-upgrade
<Cloudchaser_> ok will do that
<Cloudchaser_> all updated
<Cloudchaser_> well dist-upgrade didn't help with my card not working
<MythbuntuGuest31> hello
<MythbuntuGuest31> anybody to help me with a tv card????
<MythbuntuGuest31> i only want t find a model that works
<iapitus> does anyone have mceusb2 remote working with 8.10 or 8.04?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-11-23
<khunt> do i have to restart anything after changing the password?
<darthanubis> khunt, hard to say, myswl and mythtv-database have passwords
<darthanubis> just reconfigure the mythtv-database
<khunt> I restarted sql
<khunt> neither local frontend or remote can log in
<darthanubis> I did not say restart it
<khunt> how do i reconfigure database
<darthanubis> reconfigure
<khunt> no i did that before you said
<khunt> lol
<darthanubis> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=651730
<darthanubis> mediapc, make sure the machine can play mp3s
<darthanubis> khunt, also try using mythbuntu-control-center
<khunt> for what
<mediapc> My machine can play MP3 (in both MPlayer and VLC)
 * darthanubis he asked "for what"
<jfry_> I made 2 stupid mistakes tonight... 1. rm /etc -rf   and if that wasn't bad enough, when I tried to backup my database before reinstalling my server, the backup failed without error... so my restore.sql file is empty.  I have an old (about a month old) DB... but that will miss all of the new shows I have recorded... how do I search for those new shows and add them to my database?
<tgm4883> jfry_, IIRC, you need to use http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Myth.find_orphans.pl
<tgm4883> i believe it has options to reinsert files back into the DB
<jfry_> tgm4883: thanks... that sounds familiar.  I can't believe this.  Thats what I get for doing system admin while watching tv.
<MythbuntuGuest03> Hi, just upgraded to the latest build and now getting segfaults, anyone else know about it? the build I downloaded about 8 hours ago was running fine.
<MythbuntuGuest03> ok false alarm
<MythbuntuGuest03> mustn't have waited long enough because restarted the backend and it works fine now
<MythbuntuGuest03> weird
<mediapc>  I installed Mythbuntu. Everything works fine, but the musicplayer doesn seem to work. It just won play anything. Video-audio is oké. The 'time-satus-bar' doesn seem to do anything either. The logfile says: 2009-11-23 00:46:24.669 Could not open file (/media/WD-TERRA/Muziek/WD-TERRA/Muziek/Tool/Tool - 10,000 Days/Tool - 10,000 Days - 01 - Vicarious.mp3)  AV decoder. Error: -2 Does someone know what I can do to fix my musicplayer?
<mediapc>  My machine can play MP3 (in both MPlayer and VLC)
<williammanda> I'm looking to install mythbuntu repos so that I can get a Jamu problem resolved...are there any issues that I should be aware of before I do this?
<williammanda> This is currently what I have...0.22.0+fixes22594-Oubuntu1 (karmic)
<superm1> there was a report that you might need to manually remove nvidia-185-libvdpau to do the upgrade (now libvdpau does stuff instead)
<superm1> williammanda, ^
<superm1> i've not had a chance to sit down and try to reproduce it from a fresh install that repos is just added on yet though
<williammanda> superm1, ok...I'll remove nvidia-185-libvdpau first then install the repo
<superm1> williammanda, well i'm just saying you might need to
<superm1> dont do that right now unless there is a problem
<williammanda> ok ty
<superm1> (it will take out a lot more with it!)
<khunt> mythbuntu karmic rox
<tgm4883> khunt, thanks
<khunt> its the first and only mythbuntu for 2 years that i got my lcd working with!
<khunt> although i just found a slight bug in the screen wizard
<khunt> you know you get the 2 triangles that you move around till they hit the corner of the screen
<khunt> the bottom right one is invisible
<tgm4883> khunt, invisible, or just too far to the bottom right?
<khunt> i tried moving it up as far as i can
<khunt> and it never appeared
<tgm4883> khunt, which theme?
<tgm4883> i'm not sure that matters
<tgm4883> but it's good to know
<khunt> mythbuntu default wide
<tgm4883> ok
<tgm4883> i'll look into it when I get home
<khunt> it matters to me :-( my lcd over scans so its the only way to correct the picture
<tgm4883> I meant, I'm not sure it matters what theme you are using
<hads> The screen wizard has always been a bit bung.
<hads> You can set it up manually in the appearance setup so it's not the only way to fix it.
<khunt> I have always used the wizard in previous versions
<khunt> hopefully nvidia driver with overscan copensation with finally make it downstream
<tgm4883> khunt, are you using the auto builds?
<khunt> auto builds?
<khunt> i installed from the disk
<tgm4883> !auto-builds
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about auto-builds
<tgm4883> !auto builds
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about auto builds
<tgm4883> !auto builds?
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about auto builds?
<khunt> sunday
<tgm4883> !help
<khunt> lol
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<tgm4883> @help
<tgm4883> bah
<Zinn> @help
<tgm4883> !autobuilds
<Zinn> Auto builds are available for MythTV 0.22 for Intrepid, Jaunty, and Karmic (0.22 and 0.23-trunk).  See http://www.mythbuntu.org/auto-builds for more info.  If you see references to 0.22-trunk, you can ignore the -trunk part :-)
<tgm4883> !stab zinn, for being slow
 * Zinn stabs zinn with a rusty spork, for being slow.
<tgm4883> khunt, use the autobuilds, you will get updates to mythtv packages
<khunt> ok
<khunt> cool
<khunt> still need to enable the gpu offload thingy
<khunt> should i go .22 or.23?
<OpenMedia> Anyone seeing a lot of segfaults in their logs?
<OpenMedia> dmesg | grep segf
<OpenMedia> [  261.483550] mythbackend[3089]: segfault at 7d7b7a82 ip 016bc448 sp bfdfba6c error 6 in libc-2.10.1.so[164f000+13e000]
<OpenMedia> [112287.612306] mythbackend[18637]: segfault at 7f7f7f87 ip 03bc4448 sp bfd97f7c error 6 in libc-2.10.1.so[3b57000+13e000]
<OpenMedia> [562794.317013] mythfrontend.re[7947]: segfault at 69 ip 00c08309 sp 7f6f2f50 error 6 in libmythtv-0.22.so.0.22.0[764000+a6c000]
<OpenMedia> [562844.434071] mythfrontend.re[8124]: segfault at 69 ip 00b48309 sp ae73ff50 error 6 in libmythtv-0.22.so.0.22.0[6a4000+a6c000]
<OpenMedia> [613620.761031] mythbackend[13037]: segfault at 8ed6c38 ip 08e0c65e sp bf8a7c10 error 7 in libmyth-0.22.so.0.22.0[8bce000+2fe000]
<OpenMedia> [703906.381211] mythbackend[11350]: segfault at 89bfe9c ip 089beb80 sp bff7a2b0 error 7 in libnvidia-tls.so.185.18.36[89be000+1000]
<mrand> !pastebin
<OpenMedia> [972438.686849] mythbackend[2416]: segfault at 8f47000 ip 089edeef sp bff82970 error 6 in libmythavcodec-0.22.so.0.22.0[898b000+3f4000]
<Zinn> when pasting more than 5 lines of data please use http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com so you don't flood the channel.  Then please post the link in the channel.
<OpenMedia> http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/d55a90c44
<khunt> upgraded to dailies still missing bottom arrow
<mrand> OpenMedia: are you running vdpau?
<OpenMedia> mrand: Not on this system.
<mrand> I see nvidia mentioned up there.   Interesting.
<OpenMedia> I am playing back and recording some H.264 SD material from freeview here in NZ, but most of the recordings are DVB SD MPEG2.
<mrand> Only suggestion I can make right now is to run autobuilds to pick up any upstream crash fixes.  Hopefully superm1 will have -dbg package available soon that will enable us to get real debug info on these.
<superm1> actually i committed those a day or two ago
<superm1> they should be available todayish
<superm1> yup t hey're on the US mirror it looks like
<OpenMedia> I've been playing with the autobuilds on a test rig, these errors are on my own live environment.
<superm1> install mythtv-dbg
<OpenMedia> I need to pull a fresh copy onto the test rig and leave it running for a day or two to see if I can reproduce the issues.
<superm1> mrand, ^
<khunt> anyone know how to stop lcd displaying lcdproc server every 20 secs
<superm1> they're only working for -fixes it looks like, but moot point currently
<mrand> k
<mrand> I haven't touched my test box in hopes of pulling that in and seeing if it reproduces the failure.
<mrand> superm1: would you expect mythtv-dbg to be noticeably slower?
<mrand> (CPU cycles)
<superm1> mrand, it shouldn't be any slower i dont think
<superm1> just the debug symbols should now be available when a crash happens
<superm1> i'm considering making them "Recommends" for the PPA builds too
<superm1> after some testing to make sure they're Not slowing things down :)
<mrand> hehe
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-11-24
<tgm4883> foxbuntu!
<foxbuntu> tgm4883!
<foxbuntu> tgm4883, perhaps you should unban me in the other channel?
<tgm4883> you are not banned
<tgm4883> alright, home time
<Technophil> openmedia: could the problem be hardware based?
<Rob_Z> so it appears to be something lirc in 9.10 w/my hauppauge card, cause things work just fine in 9.04
<tmkt> Robz what issue?
<tmkt> I had issue with 9.10 and hauppauge 1600
<Rob_Z> doesn't work at all
<Rob_Z> irw doesnt' show anything
<Rob_Z> but everything works on 9.04
<tmkt> yeah
<tmkt> same for me
<tmkt> same card?
<tmkt> hvr-1600?
<tmkt> http://old.nabble.com/lirc-i2c-does-no-longer-work-with-Hauppauge-HVR-1300--td25740534.html
<tmkt> got it working
<tmkt> afraid to reboot right now because of the kernel fixes i saw in the this morning update
<Rob_Z> I have a 1600 and a 150
<Rob_Z> the remotes work for both in 9.04, and don't work in 9.10
<Rob_Z> I have 2 boxes up, one with each card, so I'll try to figure out what the heck changed, but packages are the same
<Rob_Z> with the 9.04 /etc/lirc/* I at least get /dev/lirc0, with the 9.10 I don't get that
<Rob_Z> but irw still doesn't read anything.
<Rob_Z> but with the holidays coming up and cooking for 26 people I won't have much time.
<OpenMedia> Technophil: There is always that chance. RAM has been tested and I've stressed the CPU. It has been running an older Knoppmyth based build for quite some time.
<OpenMedia> The only recent change was a CPU upgrade from an X2-3600+ to an X2 5050e
<OpenMedia> Some guys on the NZ MythTV mailing list are also seeing occasional segfaults as well.
 * Rob_Z kicks brown
<tmkt> Robz if you go to lirc
<tmkt> j-rod
<tmkt> solved it for me in 10 minutes
<tmkt> gave him acces to my box
<Rob_Z> not going to do that :)
<Rob_Z> won't be giving people access to my box, plus want to know why and what to do...cause I'm going to reroll some stuff
<abarbaccia> hey team - just moved mythbuntu to my TV and something about my edid settings on the panel are causing the fonts in mythbuntu to be HUGE
<groogs> I have a problem with aspect ratios, looking for some guidance. it *was* working okay, and then I had a monitor connected, had to mess with amdcccle (using fglrx driver) to get my hdmi-connected TV working as primary again, and since then, menus are fine, but video all plays squished horizontally. as in, all content is about 3/4 the width it normally would be (height is fine): 16:9 content...
<groogs> ...is about the same screen area/shape as 4:3 would be normally, 4:3 is probably 1/3 the width of the TV
<groogs> and like an idiot, i forgot to make a backup of xorg.conf when it was actually working. really, i have no clue what is different, i didn't change anything in myth, and like i said, menus are totally fine and fill the full screen
<khunt> how do I adjust the streaming settings for mythweb. In mythweb I can only see options to enable flash and https
<Lunar_Lamp> I have noticed a couple of scripts in mythbuntu that I believe could be improved somewhat.
<Lunar_Lamp> Where can I submit these changes?
<Lunar_Lamp> e.g. the mythvideo cronjob scripts.
<mrand> Lunar_Lamp: Best way that it wouldn't get lost would be to submit a launchpad ticket in the Mythbuntu bucket.  Then the maintainers can determine if it fits with their ideas of what they want to do going forward (or if they want/need to go a different direction).   Just saying don't get disheartened if a proposal doesn't make the cut - they always appreciate the help/thought!
<Lunar_Lamp> mrand: oh yeah, I know that things aren't always accepted etc.
<mrand> Cool.
<tmkt> Rob_Z: the link i sent yesterday explains why
<tmkt> http://old.nabble.com/lirc-i2c-does-no-longer-work-with-Hauppauge-HVR-1300--td25740534.html
<superm1> mrand, did you give the -dbg packages a shot at all?
<superm1> there should be both a mythtv-dbg and a mythplugins-dbg on the fixes repo
<superm1> the trunk repo doesnt have them yet
<superm1> it was a two line change to fix it on trunk, so trunk should have them too now
<mrand> superm1: *slapsforehead*  I got the mythtv-dbg, but not mythplugins-dbg
<mrand> Guess that bug report I submitted last night will be a bomb.
<mrand> I'll try again tonight.
<mrand> (it has to do with mythvideo)
<superm1> haha
<superm1> well luckily enough mythplugins-dbg depends on mythtv-dbg
<mrand> but not the other way around, so it didn't install plugings-dbg
<superm1> right
<mrand> I'll go cancel the apport run on it.
<superm1> hopefully users *don't* have to do a local retrace with these packages installed though
<superm1> i'm not sure yet
<mrand> Hmmm... if I remove those attachements and get the others on there fast enough, I should be higher up in the apport queue, right?
<mrand> err... retracer
<superm1> no idea
<mrand> I think I'll leave it for now and see if I can sneak in.  A month ago, it took forever to get a retrace.
<mrand> superm1: a retrace is still necessary, right?  The default stack trace still didn't have anything (Bug #487413)
<superm1> bug 487413
<mrand> well, anything useful.
<mrand> yeah
<superm1> Zinn, where you at man
<mrand> hahah
<superm1> (i was hoping for a URL)
<mrand> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/487413
<superm1> oh weird i dont have permissions there
<mrand> that's funny.
<mrand> In a very non-funny way.
<superm1> ironic maybe
<mrand> yeah, that too.
<mrand> You know security is minimal though, right?  http://launchpadlibrarian.net/36002021/Stacktrace.txt
<superm1> i dont think the retracer will be able to help with that since it wont know how to install the -dbg package
<superm1> which makes me think that people will need to do local retraces
<superm1> at least when using the ppa
<mrand> superm1: ug.  Steps still the same as what we talked about before though?  I must say I find it a bit amazing (in an absurd sort of way) that the stack trace is 43 deep.
<superm1> with the exception that we now have -dbg packages rather than ddebs
<superm1> so i think it should actually be a little easier
<superm1> will just need some experimentation to figure out for sure
<williammanda> I installed the repo yesterday but my release 0.22.0+fixes22594 is still the same....
<williammanda> I selected ver .22, US and didn't select PPA...did I make a mistake during the install?
<williammanda> I was looking for an up to date .22 ver not testing
<mrand> Did you do a "check for new release" or apt-get update to fetch listings from the repo?  I suppose it is possible that the US mirror is not updating... I know at one point they had trouble withthat.
<mrand> errr.. not check for new release, but "check for new"
<mrand> or whatever update manager and/or synaptic calls it.
<williammanda> no I didn't do this in synaptic of apt-get
<williammanda> I used a link off of the mytbuntu site
<williammanda> or = of
<mrand> Ok, I just checked... in update-manager it is "check".     could you try something for me?  Either click that button, or do an sudo apt-get update
<mrand> Then see if it wants to update your myth packages.
<mrand> Or you can check in synaptic.
<williammanda> ok..using synaptic...it looks like several myth files need to be updated
<mrand> examples?
<williammanda> lib files, back & front ends, themes, etc...
<mrand> cool.
<williammanda> so that was the problem?
<mrand> Yeah - I think I noticed the same thing last night, actually.
<williammanda> k ty
<mrand> no problem!
<linxeh> is there a way to import DVDs into mythtv from the command line ?
<tgm4883> linxeh, you mean rip them?
<errr-or> hi, how to set nautilus as standard file manager? i need to open my pda with synce, but i need to open it with nautilus.
<linxeh> tgm4883: I want to make a de-css'd copy of my dvd collection onto a hard drive, as ISOs or something
<tgm4883> ah
<tgm4883> yea I don't know then
<linxeh> then have those available through mythtv
<tgm4883> i'm sure there are some rippers via command line though
<linxeh> I'm not bothered about transcoding etc, but Id like to do it in bulk
<linxeh> atm I'm using vobcopy, but it seems to hang on several of my dvds
<errr-or> second question. i have installed lirc and created a lircrc file. if i manually start lirc i see the input of my device, but it doesnt work in mythbuntu. here is my mythtv configuration --> http://pastebin.ca/1685715 .
<errr-or> linxeh: i use dvddecrypter with wine. works fine
<linxeh> yuck :)
<linxeh> might be the easiest though I suppose
<errr-or> linxeh: if you try it you have to change i/o driver to winaspi. default is elby. so it doesnt find your drive
<errr-or> sorry for my poor english ;)
<linxeh> ok cool
<williammanda> On the slave backend does one need to setup storage groups for the artwork so that it can be used for videos if the video storage group is not setup? ie coverart, fanart and banners
<superm1> you only need one set of storage groups for those
<superm1> so if you have a master backend setup already with them that's all you need
<williammanda> ok...that must be my problem
<williammanda> one more question....do I need the storage groups for recordings & livetv on the slave BE?
<superm1> well do you have local media on that backend to store it on?
<williammanda> yes
<superm1> then make a storage group for it
<williammanda> ok ty
<khunt> how do i stop my system from displaying lcdproc server every now and then iinbetween myth info?
<linxeh> you have to edit one of the config files
<linxeh> sec
<khunt> hmmkay
<linxeh> in LCDd.conf set ServerScreen=no
<linxeh> or off even
<khunt> its no
<khunt> its there but commented out
<linxeh> so uncomment it
<khunt> do i have to restart something
<linxeh> (by default it is yes)
<linxeh> or on
<linxeh> yes, restart lcdd
<linxeh> sudo service LCDd restart
<khunt> cool thanks
<khunt> that id it
<khunt> did
<linxeh> cool
<khunt> do you use the default codecs or do you change them
<khunt> im getting some tearing on recordings playback
<Mask^> hello
<Mask^> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<Mask^> my screen flickers in X. I looks like it's changing gamma levels really fast. it only does this when i attach it to the tv.
<Mask^> with HDMI
<Mask^> I also have problems with MKV files not playing sound. when i open them with vlc they work ok, but when I open them in MythTV.internal there is no sound. If I have MythTV use vlc it gives me an error.
<errr-or> anyone could tell me how to set nautilus as default file-manager?
<khunt> what is the key name for skip back in mythbuntu?
<khunt> im trying to set up remote
<errr-or> is it possible to sort out my channels manually? means is there a config file i could edit?
<khunt> channels
<khunt> i did mine through mythweb
<khunt> where is lirc.conf in mythbuntu?
<Rob_Z> in /etc/lirc/lirc.conf
<khunt> found it
<khunt> i also edited ~.mythtv/lircrc to correspond to my button names in lircd.conf
<khunt> but still not working
<khunt> do i need a restart or something?
<errr-or> khunt: thanks. sorted it now... damn im dizzy from all the clicking :D
<Zinn> errr-or: Please watch your language.
<errr-or> ;)
<errr-or> another little problem i have :) myth-tv frontend doesnt fit completely onto my tv
<errr-or> i have a 'bar' with my background while i watch tv
<errr-or> hmm seems my dual screen setup doesnt like this :(
<errr-or> but i was able to manually move it to where it belongs :P
<errr-or> enough for today.. time to watch tv
<errr-or> good night to all
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-11-25
<gizmobay> Any benefit of upgrading to 9.10? I'm compiling .22 on 9.04.
<dscoular> so how do I get mythvideo 0.22 to jump forward and back without it telling me "not flagged" ?
<superm1> dscoular, dont use the comm skip keys
<superm1> use left and right
<superm1> or ffwd rewind
<MythbuntuGuest45> After a default 9.10 install, I added KDE desktop from the UI. How to I set KDE to load at boot?
<gizmobay> I'm compiling .22 on 9.04. Is there any benefit with me upgrading to 9.10?
<superm1> MythbuntuGuest45, log out, and choose it from the session menu at the login screen
<MythbuntuGuest45> Thanks - will try
<dscoular>  superm1: skip and replay are defined as Z and Q, ff and rewind as > and <, left and right as left and right. the first two sets fail with "not fagged", the last cue and review in mythvideo.
<dscoular> mythvideo 0.22 says "not flagged" with > and < and Z and Q keys. I'd like the old functionality of being able to jump backwards and forwards... not just cue and review with left and right keys.
<superm1> sounds like you've  got some stuff mapped wrong in the controls plugin then
<superm1> oh cue and review you mean jump forward and back
<superm1> it's all about what you map in the controls setting for what the buttons do in the plugin...
<dscoular> superm1: I'll check out the mapping but it hasn't ever been changed from the default of "Z" and "Q" or "<" and ">". skip and review work as right and left arrow
<dscoular> it worked in 0.21 but the upgrade to 0.22 it just says "not flagged"
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-11-26
<daveyiv> Hello, I'm getting this error 2009-11-25 22:40:29.383 EntryToProgram(0@Wed Dec 31 19:00:00 1969) failed to get pginfo in my mythfrontend.log file after a fresh install of mythbuntu 9.10
<daveyiv> I suspect it has to do with that date Dec 31, 1969, but my date is correct on the pc
<daveyiv> What happens is when I go to Watch TV it goes blank then back to the menu
<captn_cosmo> hello everyone! I've got a weird problem: my remote is working with ubuntu 9.10 while it's not working using mythbuntu 9.10. card is a "Hauppauge Nova-S-Plus" (pci). Any ideas or suggestions? thanks!
<captn_cosmo> btw: the card _is_ working just fine using mythbuntu, it's just the remote that's causing problems ...
<captn_cosmo> testing the remote via "evtest /dev/input/event5" seems to work now, but still nothing in lirc
<yunosh> hi, is anyone else seeing tiny font sizes in some areas in mythbuntu. i'm talking about 2px tiny.
<yunosh> e.g. some places in mythui, but als statusbar and menubar of vlc
<[R]> is there a good howto for setting up diskless with mythbuntu? i know there is one on help.ubuntu.com... is there any others?
<t0rc_> its possible to install SSHD and other programs to Mythbuntu right?
<[R]> of course
<[R]> its just regular ubuntu
<t0rc_> [R], would it be better to add it to Ubuntu Server or the Desktop edition?
<[R]> you can do whatever you want
<[R]> its all the same
<t0rc_> indeed
<t0rc_> thanks
<t0rc_> =)
<mrand> [R]: unfortunately diskless documentation is lacking.  We'd welcome any help in that regard :-)
<[R]> i'm following the one on help.ubuntu.com
<[R]> it seems to work
<[R]> except i'm getting stuck during boot on the initramfs
<[R]> still trying to figure out whats wrong
<mrand> I haven't personally tried it, so unfortunately I'm not going to be of any help.  If you figure out the problem, I hope you'll consider posting the solution(s) to the Mythbuntu forums.
<[R]> it just doesnt make any esnse
<[R]> i added echos
<[R]> but i'm totally not seeing them
<mrand> [R]: perhaps direct the output to stderr or to a file (either temporary or permanent)?
<[R]> now i'm seeing a single echo
<[R]> so its possible what i think is running
<[R]> is not actually running
<[R]> yup
<[R]> i thought BOOT=nfs
<[R]> but BOOT=mythbuntu_nbd
<[R]> damnit
<gt> hi! can anyone help with me trying to build a mythtv front/back end htpc?
<yunosh> hi, is anyone else seeing tiny font sizes in some areas in mythbuntu. i'm talking about 2px tiny.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-11-27
 * ball <- just hooked up an indoor amplified ("rabbit ears") antenna to a DTV set-top box and a 5" b&w telly :-)
<Thom-> hello guys, does anyone know if its possible to make mythbuntu alt+tab compatible? I'd like to start with the mythfrontend, but also to be allowed to use alt+tab for the normal desktop
<olejl> Thom-: You can use Ctrl + Alt + Right/Left arrow to switch desktop
<Thom-> olejl, thank you :)
<mrand> Thom-:  Ctrl-ESC brings up the system menu.   Once a second window is open, alt-tab works fine.
<Thom-> mrand, yeah that is what i was looking for :D perfect. I tried it now with a new workspace, but the ctrl+esc method is perfect
<Thom-> thank you very much
<mrand> You're welcome
<mrand> There is another shortcut to show a desktop... don't remember it off the top of my head.  You can find it if you google around for Xfce or gnome keyboard shortcuts.  As always, multiple ways to solve this.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-11-28
<mechcozmo> hi, i'm having a problem where my backend cannot scan for channels
<mechcozmo> running mythbuntu 9.10
<ripperda> hey guys, I have a question related to saving movies on a remote nfs mount; specifically, not getting the artwork to appear properly for these videos
<ripperda> I ripped dvds to my local machine and downloaded metadata; all of the artwork/covers/etc pulled up properly
<ripperda> I then started moving some of the movies to an NAS, and now I don't see any of the artwork
<ripperda> I'm curious how the video is bound to the artwork. I did notice that the videos (still visible in mythtv, as I did update the video paths) no longer have metadata. I re-downloaded the metadata, but still can't see artwork
<superm1> ripperda, so it depends on if they were in a storage group originally
<superm1> if they're in a storage group, then the artwork gets stored in a separate storage group i think
<superm1> if they were "local" (i put that in quotes because NFS / SMB mount is treated the same way), then you need to set the place to store the artwork in mythvideo settings on every box
<superm1> there's probably a few ways to cheat that come to mind
<superm1> 1) NFS/SMB mount the NAS on the backend, and then set that path to your storage groups
<superm1> of course that might be a ton of unnecessary overhead
<superm1> 2) NFS mount a common path for all frontends to grab/store the artwork from
<superm1> you might want to raise this in #mythtv-users too, those people might have some more generic ideas
<mechcozmo> hello, my Mythbuntu 9.10 install is not able to detect channels
<mechcozmo> i've seen this is a bug, but is there a workaround?
<foxbuntu> mechcozmo, thats a more specific bug related to a specific tuner card iirc, its more likely a configuration issue.
<mechcozmo> foxbuntu: the tuner is a PVR500
<foxbuntu> mechcozmo, what are you trying to do when you say "detect channels"
<foxbuntu> mechcozmo, that is a very well supported card
<mechcozmo> foxbuntu: "scan for channels" gives "no lock", stays stuck on one station
<mechcozmo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/+bug/470756
<mechcozmo> i believe this to be the right URL
<foxbuntu> mechcozmo, are you trying to scan ATSC/QAM with that?
<mechcozmo> no, scan set to us-cable
<foxbuntu> mechcozmo, is your PVR500 using the RG6/Coax connectors or Composite Connections for video input?
<mechcozmo> foxbuntu: Coax
<mechcozmo> foxbuntu: it downloaded the Schedules Direct (trial subscription) data, but without channel freq. info, MythWeb doesn't seem to be able to match them up
<mechcozmo> or mythfilldatabase hasn't run properly
<mechcozmo> either way, can't hit "watch live TV"
<foxbuntu> mechcozmo, I dont follow...
<mechcozmo> foxbuntu: sorry, got a bit ahead of myself
<foxbuntu> mechcozmo, does your cable co. have a "on-demand" channel?
<mechcozmo> foxbuntu: no
<ripperda> superm1, thanks, got distracted and need to head out. I've saved your comments off and will play around with things a little more tomorrow, to better understand how things fit together
<mechcozmo> foxbuntu: during backend setup, Step #4
<mechcozmo> foxbuntu: choose the tuner on either /dev/video0 or /dev/video1
<foxbuntu> mechcozmo, one sec have to switch to another laptop for a sec...brb (working tonight)
<mechcozmo> foxbuntu: no problem
<foxbuntu> mechcozmo, ok, when you chose the tuner, which device type did you select? Analog V4L Device or IVTV?
<mechcozmo> MPEG
<foxbuntu> mechcozmo, thats wrong, and the reason your tuner doesnt work
<foxbuntu> mechcozmo, that is an IVTV tuner
<mechcozmo> foxbuntu: oh
<foxbuntu> mechcozmo, no big deal...common mistake
<mechcozmo> foxbuntu: yeah... it is an MPEG-2 encoder... seemed like the right option
<foxbuntu> mechcozmo, yeah...the MPEG option is for something feeding an MPEG feed to mythtv, not for a tuner that encodes to MPEG...I know its a fine line...but its a big difference on the way MythTV handles it
<mechcozmo> foxbuntu: if the system knows i have a PVR500, can't it probe and auto-add the card?
<mechcozmo> to avoid such issues?
<foxbuntu> mechcozmo, there have been many development discussions about that very subject, but at this time there isnt any real solution, its a far more complex issue than it looks, however there is some working being done to make the setup much easier to start with
<mechcozmo> foxbuntu: same problem now, it has stopped at channel 12
<mechcozmo> foxbuntu: Status: Scanning us-cable 12 No Lock
<mechcozmo> foxbuntu: 0% Signal Strength, 5% Scan
<foxbuntu> mechcozmo, iirc the us-cable freq setting is actually QAM thus the "no lock"
<foxbuntu> mechcozmo, go back and set the default freq to us-bcast (broadcast) and try the scan again
<mechcozmo> foxbuntu: same thing
<foxbuntu> ok...btb
<mechcozmo> foxbuntu: "Scanning us-bcast 12 No Lock"
<mechcozmo> foxbuntu: btb?
<foxbuntu> brb*
<foxbuntu> mechcozmo, is the coax cable running from the wall direct to the PVR500 or is it running through the cable box first?
<foxbuntu> mechcozmo, also, are you on digital (not HD) cable or standard cable
<mechcozmo> foxbuntu: no cable box... just really basic cable
<mechcozmo> foxbuntu: not HD either
<foxbuntu> mechcozmo, ok...brb...trying to fix stupid servers in the office...
<mechcozmo> foxbuntu: ah, those are always fun
<mechcozmo> foxbuntu: hello?
<map7_> What's the easiest way to setup a remote frontend under Mythbuntu 9.10?
<tmkt> hey hey
<tmkt> who was the guy looking for the answer to the remote control issues with 9.10 / hvrf-1600
<tmkt> found the answer this morning well documented
<tmkt> Rob_Z: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1043882&highlight=hvr-1600&page=3
<MythbuntuGuest24> Hi all...I've just installed v 9.10 (I'm a linux novice - only dabbled before). I have a graphics card with vga and s-video tv out. The tv initially shows the bios check and the mythbuntu logo but then goes blank when mythbuntu kicks in properly. I've tried setting to 4:3 rather than 16:9 in myth settings. In ubuntu I've tried changing to 640 by 480 at 60hz (as low as I can go). No luck. Any thoughts? Than
<superm1> MythbuntuGuest24, so in the installer did you install the proprietary nvidia driver?
<MythbuntuGuest24> I remember it gave me some choice and I chose the proprietary option...don't think it was called n-vidia however, maybe it was called ATI...but not the open source option anyway
<superm1> ah okay. so what's the model of this card?
<superm1> it's possible that the ATI driver doesn't support it (although the installer thought it did)
<MythbuntuGuest24> hmmm it was a Radeon something
<MythbuntuGuest24> runs on AGP
<MythbuntuGuest24> slot
<superm1> look at "lspci | grep VGA"
<superm1> that should hopefully tell you the model number
<MythbuntuGuest24> thanks one moment
<MythbuntuGuest24> Radeon 7000/VE
<superm1> that won't work with the proprietary driver
<superm1> so you'll want to do one of two things
<superm1> 1) Reinstall (if you aren't that invested into the system yet)
<superm1> 2) remove fglrx-kernel-source, xorg-driver-fglrx and /etc/X11/xorg.conf (it'll work with a blank file)
<MythbuntuGuest24> sounds good - happy to reinstall
<MythbuntuGuest24> but what option...should I just choose the open source one then at that choice?
<superm1> Yeah
<MythbuntuGuest24> star you are - I'll give it a go :o)
<MythbuntuGuest24> Thanks
<superm1> no probs
<MythbuntuGuest50> Hi...I've installed 9.10 but can't get the tv out working...my tv initially shows the bios check and then the mythbuntu logo after which it goes black. I came on here for some advice earlier and suggestion was I try reinstall choosing the open source video driver this time. Last time I tried the other proprietary option but same problem. My graphics card is an ATI Radeon 7000/VE running on an AGP slot.
<MythbuntuGuest50> I've tried changing the resolution to 640 by 480 at 60Hz and tried changing the control centre settings to 4:3 ratio and PAL-I (UK). Wonder if I'm missing something
<MythbuntuGuest50> But nothing shows on tv even if I've quit out to the Ubuntu desktop so I guess I have a driver problem.
<mechcozmo> hello, my Mythbuntu 9.10 box will not detect channels when asked to "Scan for Channels"
<henrik_> Is there anyone who knows why I'm getting bad signal strenght on a hauppauge pvr 1300 card, the signal in the cable is messured to 75% of signal power and 90 % of quality, but in mythtv it only showes up at about 39% signal.
<henrik_> I'm on a newly installed 9.10 all updates done, a new v4l is compiled to fix the bug with it not beeing able to scan for chanels.
<henrik_> the version I have is:
<henrik_> 05:05.0 Multimedia video controller: Conexant Systems, Inc. CX23880/1/2/3 PCI Video and Audio Decoder (rev 05)
<henrik_> 05:05.1 Multimedia controller: Conexant Systems, Inc. CX23880/1/2/3 PCI Video and Audio Decoder [Audio Port] (rev 05)
<henrik_> 05:05.2 Multimedia controller: Conexant Systems, Inc. CX23880/1/2/3 PCI Video and Audio Decoder [MPEG Port] (rev 05)
<henrik_> superm1, anything you know anything about? what you don't know is not worth knowing.
<mechcozmo> henrik_: how do you fix V4L?
<mechcozmo> henrik_: i'm having the same problem with my 9.10 box being unable to scan for channels
<henrik_> hello
<henrik_> well not that hard.. first you download headers and build essentials..
<henrik_> sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) build-essential
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-11-29
<henrik_> then download the source of the kernel, sudo apt-get install linux-source
<henrik_> move in to the right directory.
<henrik_> cd /usr/src/
<henrik_> then you unpack the source. sudo tar -xjvf linux-source-2.6.31.tar.bz2
<henrik_> sudo ln -s /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.31 /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/source
<henrik_> go in to your home direcotry and download the latest v4l
<henrik_> hg clone http://linuxtv.org/hg/v4l-dvb
<henrik_> enter the directory v4l-dvb
<superm1> you actually need the source too?
<superm1> that doesnt sound right
<henrik_> then do sudo make menuconfig, remove the fire dtv
<superm1> henrik_, i'm not sure about scan issues btw
<henrik_> I needed it..
<superm1> you were probably missing one more headers package then
<superm1> linux-headers-2.6.31-15-generic
<superm1> that would have done the trick
<superm1> or linux-headers-$(uname -r)-generic better yet
<mechcozmo> so, sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)-generic
<henrik_> try that out..
<henrik_> don't forget to remove the firedtv in sudo make menuconfig
<mechcozmo> E: Couldn't find package linux-headers-2.6.31-15-generic-generic
<mechcozmo> easy fix though :-p
<mechcozmo> linux-headers-2.6.31-15-generic is already the newest version.
<mechcozmo> seems i already have the headers
<henrik_> and when you do the sudo make -j3 if you have a dual core.. alot quicker..
<mechcozmo> hah, dual core... you think i have a budget...
<superm1> if you had that, the missing one was just "linux-headers-2.6.31-15".  there's that and "linux-headers-2.6.31-15-generic". both have to be installed
<mechcozmo> doing this as a proof of concept, if it works well, money can be found to make an HD box when we get an HDTV
<mechcozmo> right now, it is getting linux-source
<henrik__> I got kicked of the server.
<henrik__> superm1, it's not the scan issue right now, it's the signal strength
<henrik__> I fixed the scan issue, by getting the new v4l and recompiling the kernel..
<henrik__> but the cable has about 75% signal strenght messured, and mythtv only says it's 39%
<henrik__> mechcozmo, I have been using mythtv for quite some time now.. it has changed the way I live..
<mechcozmo> henrik__: hoping to make such an impression here, too
<mechcozmo> henrik__: i've got the kernel unpacked and the symlink made... where do i go from there?
<henrik__> My kids however have been very spoiled, in there world you never need to look when something is on and then adjust.. they just want to be able to se any show when ever..
<henrik__> home directory
<henrik__> and download v4l
<mechcozmo> ok, so i still need to do that step
<henrik__> hg clone http://linuxtv.org/hg/v4l-dvb
<henrik__> yes..
<henrik__> the step with the source was the step that might could have been avoided..
<henrik__> but no harm..
<mechcozmo> henrik__: wasn't sure if superm1 was referencing this step or not
<henrik__> and he is problebly right, he always is, but I was not able to get it to work that way..
<henrik__> this morning..
<mechcozmo> don't have hg, do i need to install mercurial?
<henrik__> yes
<mechcozmo> what is mercurial?
<henrik__> a program to check out source
<henrik__> cvs program..
<mechcozmo> all used to git and svn here...
<henrik__> I don't know why some use svn and some hg..
<mechcozmo> bah, need to install ncurses
<henrik__> v4l has been on hg for as long as I have known..
<henrik__> :)
<henrik__> yes
<mechcozmo> sudo apt-get install ncurses?
<henrik__> ncurses-dev
<henrik__> even
<mechcozmo> k
<mechcozmo> trying again...
<henrik__> have you checked out v4l?
<mechcozmo> yes
<henrik__> and make?
<mechcozmo> yup
<mechcozmo> i am looking at the menu screen now
<henrik__> good..
<mechcozmo> is the fire dtv somewhere among these menus?
<henrik__> under multimedia support
<henrik__> in the bottom
<henrik__> ops forst multimedia support, then dvb/atsc adapters
<henrik__> then in the bottom of that list
<mechcozmo> found it
<henrik__> just prace space on that module, there are no headers for it so it will halt the next process
<henrik__> good!
<mechcozmo> any other options to change?
<henrik__> just press space on it and the M will be removed
<henrik__> nope
<henrik__> just exit and save changes
<mechcozmo> done
<henrik__> what cpu do you have?
<mechcozmo> Athlon 2500+ or 2600+
<henrik__> only one core right..
<mechcozmo> i686 but elderly
<mechcozmo> oh my yes
<henrik__> then just write make
<mechcozmo> no sudo?
<henrik__> 'make'
<henrik__> no unless you did the hg with sudo
<mechcozmo> no
<henrik__> then 'make'
<henrik__> when that is done 'sudo make install'
<mechcozmo> in FreeBSD this process would be "cd /usr/ports/multimedia/v4l; make install clean"...
<henrik__> ohh..have not been involved with *bsd
<mechcozmo> it's actually annoying how different they are while still being so similar
<mechcozmo> i really enjoy working with FreeBSD
<henrik__> then sudo make load
<henrik__> after that do a cold start..
<mechcozmo> it's still making
<henrik__> I know :)
<henrik__> power off, unjack the power cord.. so it gets in a cold state
<mechcozmo> :-p
<henrik__> power coard out, and at the same time press the power button
<mechcozmo> how long did this process take on your machine?
<henrik__> that takes out the power from the conducturs
<henrik__> Don't know quite fast
<mechcozmo> and what hardware do you have?
<henrik__> amd x2 somethign
<mechcozmo> ah
<henrik__> I just got a new pc for my htpc..
<henrik__> I need to have vdpau support
<mechcozmo> for HD?
<henrik__> yes
<mechcozmo> very nice
<henrik__> And then I have one hauppauge win nova t-500 and then this 1300
<henrik__> So right now I have 3 dvb-t tuners
<mechcozmo> this is my grandfather's old PC that i found extra RAM for and an IDE hard drive that wasn't quite dead yet
<mechcozmo> how are those HD tuners working?
<henrik__> hd tuners??
<henrik__> this is no hd tuners..
<mechcozmo> they are HD, aren't they?
<mechcozmo> oh
<henrik__> however they don't really care
<henrik__> they can handle mpeg4 and mpeg2 accoring to the hardware in the computer
<mechcozmo> then why the need to handle HD?
<henrik__> as long as it's not dvb-t2 there is no problem
<henrik__> well.. I can watch hd from tv with the card..
<henrik__> and I can watch movies thru the system that is in 1080p
<mechcozmo> ah, ok
<mechcozmo> how do those cards work for you?
<henrik__> well the other works really good..
<henrik__> I'm just having problem with the 1300 with the signal quality..
<mechcozmo> that start recently?
<henrik__> If I don't get this solved I might just have to go and get anohter t-500
<henrik__> mechcozmo, sorry don't understand
<mechcozmo> did the 1300 signal problem start recently, or did it never work well?
<henrik__> Just got the damn card..
<henrik__> so I have never had it before.. the t500 is my old card
<henrik__> my fist digital card
<mechcozmo> ah, ok
<henrik__> mechcozmo, how is it going.. its getting close to 2am here :)
<mechcozmo> henrik__: it is still 'make'ing
<henrik__> Was planing on getting some sleep tonight ;)
<henrik__> nice..
<mechcozmo> up to stage 2
<mechcozmo> building modules
<mechcozmo> good thing the PVR500 does hardware MPEG-2 or this computer would die so hard... :-p
<mechcozmo> do you run frontend separate from the backend?
<henrik__> well don't count on it.. the mythtv is quite efficient
<henrik__> well my backend also is working as frontend.. but then I have 4 other frontends connected to the backend
<mechcozmo> ok
<mechcozmo> i have an EPIA MII10000 i am using as a frontend
<mechcozmo> thinking about running Mythbuntu off of a 4GB Microdrive i had to save cost, power, and noise
<henrik__> will problebly do it for you.. those via is quite nice
<mechcozmo> hooray, it is done
<mechcozmo> ok, now i need to go find the computer to restart it :-p
<henrik__> have you done the sudo make install?
<mechcozmo> yes
<mechcozmo> and sudo make load
<henrik__> good cold start now..
<mechcozmo> it is back up
<mechcozmo> anything else to do, or scan for channels?
<henrik__> just scan for channels
<mechcozmo> stopped at "Scanning us-cable 12 No Lock" again
<mechcozmo> same issue as before
<mechcozmo> signal of 0%, scan 5%
<henrik__> I got that before I did the v4l update
<henrik__> don't know why it's not working for you sorry..
<mechcozmo> bah
<mechcozmo> that's a dissapointment
<henrik__> yes shure is..
<henrik__> sure*
<mechcozmo> well, thanks for your help
<henrik__> did you have the 1300 card 2
<mechcozmo> no, i went for the 500 because it was $50 shipped and i'm a cheap bastard :-)
<mechcozmo> i would just sell it and buy what you know works
<henrik__> ahh.. okej.. then you were not affected by the bug we fixed..
<henrik__> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/439163
<henrik__> only for the 1300 3000 and 4000 card
<henrik__> I thaught you were on the same card as I was.
<mechcozmo> seems similar, but nope
<mechcozmo> no, i have just one PVR
<mechcozmo> 500
<mechcozmo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/+bug/470756
<henrik__> sorry man can't help you! but I know I need to go and sleep..
<henrik__> my kids will wake up in 4h wanting something to eat ;)
<henrik__> sleep tight youall
<mechcozmo> alright, thanks for the attempt
<tmkt> anyoine using kbd_i2c as their driver?
<tmkt> need to figure out how to get the rest of the keys working
<tmkt> very few work right now
<eddie128> Hi,   Hoping someone can help explain why mythbackend install from the mythbuntu control panel results in mythbackend running its own gnome user session???
<eddie128> hi
<superm1> eddie128, its because the upstart script is using 'su'
<superm1> its arguable whether the bug lies in consolekit or that upstart script still
<superm1> it only happens when you load mythbackend on standard ubuntu
<superm1> mythbuntu boxes won't encounter it
<eddie128> thanks
<eddie128> superm.   Is there a listed 'fix' anywhere that you could point me to?
<superm1> look at the bug i posted in #mythtv-users
<superm1> there's a workaround
<ripperda> hey superm1, got a chance to review over your comments from last night. I have to admit, I'm not very clear what in my config is in storage groups and what isn't
<ripperda> so far, I have a single system w/ front & backend  on the same system. when I configured, I set the storage groups on the backend and the frontend config to the same directories
<ripperda> so I'm  not clear whether files were stored via the frontend or storage groups
<ripperda> I'm thinking maybe I should set the 2 sets differently, maybe even delete all artwork, then I can redownload metadata and see how things get stored
<ripperda> I'm reading a couple of web pages on how storage groups interact with mythvideo
<superm1> ripperda, generally you want the storage group set items to be the ones in /var/lib/mythtv and the local paths to be in ~/.mythtv
<PMantis> Hi, seem to be having lots of trouble downloading. Will a few people please seed the i386 torrent?  http://www.mythbuntu.org/files/mythbuntu-9.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<gbutters> PMantis: ok seeding
<hume> hi... I recently upgraded to mythbuntu 9.10, and now everytime I start the computer, the sound is switched off. How can I change the sound to be switched ON on boot?
<Thermoelectric> Anyone here able to help me with my channel scanning? I have set a grabber and all, but the scan for channels button isn't selectable...
<Thermoelectric> Could that possibly be because my tuner isn't supported? It's a swann tuner.
<khunt> something weird has happened to my backend
<khunt> cant ssh in
<khunt> says wrong password
<khunt> can run sudo commands directly
<khunt> says wrong password
<khunt> sorry cant run sudo commands
<khunt> what is the mythtv users password?
<Thermoelectric> Were you talking to me?
<Thermoelectric> Nvm
<khunt> talking to anyone
<khunt> :-)
<Thermoelectric> Oh
<Thermoelectric> :-)
<Thermoelectric> I messed up by backend somehow too, I can't get it to scan for channels, But that's what would usually happen to amythtv noob.
<Thermoelectric> Shouldn't you use your computer's password, not mythtv's?
<Thermoelectric> For sudo...
<khunt> yes
<khunt> if it hadnt decided that password was wrong
<Thermoelectric> :-/
<khunt> i cant run frontend or do sudo commands
<khunt> or ssh in
<khunt> I was fine about 3 hours ago
<Thermoelectric> Couldn't you use a external monitor on your backend?
<Thermoelectric> That would get around the SSH error, I guess, Iirc what SSH is...
<Thermoelectric> Hey temba
<temba> ?
<temba> hey
<khunt> how do i change my password when my password doesnt work?
<Thermoelectric> Can't help you with that one, sorry.
<khunt> figured out
<khunt> but cant get into recovery console
<Thermoelectric> Hmm
<Thermoelectric> You wouldn't happen to know how I can update the driver on my tv tuner? I want to see if that will do anything...
<khunt> linux tv website has instructions and drivers i think
<Thermoelectric> Thanks
<Thermoelectric> Ah, That's right, I was going to try IVTV
<tmkt> anyone using ir-kbd-i2c driver?
<tmkt> my problem is some of the keys on the remotes work...just not the good ones..like back/guide/info
<Thom-> hello guys, could anyone tell me how mythbuntu handles the mythtvfrontend upstart? I couldn't find anything about that in the rc.x folders
<dashcloud> hi, I'm currently on 8.10, and would like to move up to the latest version so I can run myth .22- what's the best way to go about this? upgrade, or clean install?
<KjetilK> Any chance of seeing the s2-liplianin driver in Lucid? It seems to be maturing well, and it is the driver I use (or should use, I currently use the old mantis) for my DVB-C card
<elmojo> when installing mysql-server should I set a  "root" password or leave blank?
<elmojo> wondering how the mythtv-* packages know what password to use when they are configured
<tmkt> anyone else experiencing a 2-3 minute delay for the remote to start working when the front end starts up
 * KjetilK doesn't, but is on 0.21
<superm1> elmojo, these days it should get off fine with or without a root password
<superm1> the mythtv packages are supposed to try to use the debian system maintainer account to make the database now (hopefully!) :)
<elmojo> superm1: k, thanks for the info... I was trying the 0.22-fixes packages on Ubuntu 8.10 and had some issues with mysql permissions
<superm1> oh rlly?
<elmojo> went ahead and installed 9.10
<superm1> that's peculiar
<superm1> did they actually fail?
<elmojo> yes
<superm1> or just say that the pw was wrong?
<elmojo> ran dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-database and it always failed saying it couldn't access the database
<superm1> right, but was it Really failing?
<elmojo> I even removed (and purged) the mysql-server packages and blew away any existing databases and restarted everything from scratch and it still wouldn't work properly
<superm1> it's supposed to use the debian-sys-maint account
<superm1> i wonder if that didn't exist on 8.10
<elmojo> I didn't check the mysql logs (probably should have)
<PMantis> Opinions guys? ATI or NVIDIA for an AGP based Mythbuntu frontend?
<superm1> nvidia
<superm1> you'll have a better experience still today
<PMantis> k
<elmojo> superm1: you are probably right about the debian-sys-maint account
<superm1> it didn't exist?
<elmojo> I don't think so
<PMantis> I have an nvidia card right now that I can't load the nvidia drivers for. When I activate them, it boots to a black screen... had to hack xorg.conf back to vesa. ICK!
<superm1> well maybe our logic needs some fixing then
<superm1> PMantis, how did you install the drivers?
<superm1> you should either pick them in the installer itself or from the hardware drivers tool
<superm1> elmojo, well it checks like this: "    if echo "show databases;" | mysql --defaults-file=/etc/mysql/debian.cnf >/dev/null 2>&1; then
<superm1> "
<PMantis> superm1: With the restricted drivers gui. I was going to try downloading the binary from nvidia directly, but I tried ubuntu 9.10, 9.04, 8.10... none of them are working right now, so I think my card died.
<superm1> if that failed t shouldnt have been able to use the debian-sys-main
<superm1> PMantis, you'll run into even more trouble with the binary directly from nvidia
<superm1> it conflicts with packaging systems currently
<PMantis> superm1: oh fun.
<superm1> what card is this?  is the wrong series being offered maybe for your card?
<superm1> and does /var/log/Xorg.0.log show any more information about what's up?
<elmojo> superm1: ok, I no longer have 8.10 installed so I'll give 9.10 a shot
<PMantis> superm1: This used to be a myth frontend and I re-purposed for something else... and it used to work. I didn't look at the log, but I found that I cannot kill the X process without locking the machine to the point where my SSH session locks up.
<superm1> PMantis, where the SSH session locks up?  that screams bad hardware
<superm1> but look at the log to be sure
<superm1> there aren't many instances that the machine hard locks like that though
<PMantis> superm1: and... with gdm running, the local screen blinks, like it keeps swapping to tty 7 and back... also it hangs for 2-3 seconds, comes back, hangs... etc. When I kill gdm, it's smooth.
<superm1> look at the logs
<PMantis> superm1: Yeah. The local kb is dead, SSH dies, but Ctrl-Aly-SysRec-B still reboots.
<superm1> that's the important thing here
<PMantis> K, I'll have to get back in there and look... it's off right now, and dinner is ready. :)
<PMantis> Just had a couple minutes, so I thought I'd pop in and seek feedback.
<elmojo> do the latest nightly fixes packages work with 190.42 nvidia packages or does it still require 185.x nvidia?
<superm1> 190.42 is on the repo now
<superm1> using libvdpau
<elmojo> excellent
<superm1> and it just got into debian, so we'll have it in the archive for lucid
<elmojo> do I need to add anything to /etc/apt/sources to get the nightly builds?
<superm1> just install the mythbuntu-repos deb from the website
<superm1> it does everything for you
<elmojo> superm1: awesome
<superm1> tgm4883 did a great job with it, thank him :)
<elmojo> everything is working perfect on 9.10
<elmojo> the database set-up happened automagically for me
<PMantis>  
<PMantis> heh oops
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-11-29
<PatrickDK> are going to use vdpau?
<PatrickDK> gt220 is enough, gt240 is overkill :) but nice :)
<PatrickDK> if you aren't using vdpau, it's doesnt matter at all, since the video card won't be doing anything
 * PatrickDK doesn't like vdpau at all, I have two gt220 and 3 gt240 cards
 * biffhero likes vdpau, it's what makes his acer revo work acceptibly
<RickEvans> Planning on VDPAU, yes.
<RickEvans> thanks, patrickdk
<RickEvans> So, the HD-Home-Run gadgets are acceptable instead of an internal card?
<patdk-lap> if your recording atsc, yes
<RickEvans> I 'feel' a reasonable amount of support from both the vendor and devel side...
<RickEvans> Perfect.  Yes, just ATSC.  Thanks.
<miststlkr> when I "reset metadata" it does not remove the incorrect artwork, is there a way do do this auto-magically?
<rhpot1991> RickEvans: HDHR is a great choice
<patdk-lap> hmm, mythvideo in 0.24 is so unstable for me, always crashing, and wiped my metadata once :(
<DHR> (naive question) how does a viewer corrupt data?
<patdk-lap> dhr, to me?
<DHR> yeah
<patdk-lap> it's not a viewer
<patdk-lap> it's a index, and the meta data is editable
<DHR> OK
<patdk-lap> how can you call mythvideo a viewer?
<patdk-lap> doing a scan, does all hell to the database
<Zinn> patdk-lap: Please watch your language.
<DHR> I'm running Ubuntu 10.04 LTS and I was going to ask if 0.24 is available for 10.04.  Sounds like I might be better without the adventure.
<patdk-lap> Zinn, language? the only word I used was hell
<Zinn> Hi patdk-lap, something I can help you with today?  I am a bot, use !help to see what I can do.
<Zinn> patdk-lap: Please watch your language.
<patdk-lap> heh, bots
<DHR> (I thought/assumed mythvideo was only for viewing.)
<patdk-lap> I'm currently using 10.04 with myth 0.24
<DHR> did you backport it?  Or is it available for 10.04?
<patdk-lap> 0.23 has some issues for me too, but only like very rarely
<patdk-lap> but now with 0.24 I'm hitting it like every other minute
<patdk-lap> it's available
<Gibby> patdk-lap: what is the issue?
<patdk-lap> just going through updating metadata in mythvideo
<patdk-lap> about every 10 files or so, I update, the frontend crashs
<patdk-lap> and it hangs the backend up, till I restart the backend
<Gibby> move to mythtv-users and then pastebin your frontend logs
<DHR> that sounds severe enough that it might be easy to debug (are you a programmer?).
<patdk-lap> heh, ya, sounds and is are two different things :)
<patdk-lap> if your familure with the source, it wouldn't be hard
<Gibby> lol
<patdk-lap> but it's more than just a frontend/database thing
<patdk-lap> the backend in involed too
<patdk-lap> so that is many different levels of software
<patdk-lap> then the python metadata grabbers ontop of that
<DHR> In my early days of using myth, I found and fixed a long standing bug.  My advantage?  On my system it was repeatable.  (The developers ignored my fix but accepted my diagnosis.)
<rhpot1991> DHR: yes it is use autobuilds
<rhpot1991> !auto% | DHR
<Zinn> DHR: Auto builds contain more recent bug fixes than the normal Ubuntu repository contains. See http://www.mythbuntu.org/auto-builds for more info.
<rhpot1991> and I'd say its stable enough
<DHR> Ahh.  Thanks, rhpot199
<rhpot1991> patdk-lap: no hints in the logs, are you up to date?
<patdk-lap> I was up to date a few days ago :)
<patdk-lap> it seems it updates every day
<rhpot1991> patdk-lap: try updating again and see if its still causing issues
<rhpot1991> patdk-lap: well we do build every day as long as there are upstream fixes
<patdk-lap> I just upgraded my frontend
<patdk-lap> I'll have to try updating the backend tomorrow
<Gibby> rhpot1991: i thought we changed the name from auto-builds?
<rhpot1991> Gibby: to?
<Gibby> mythbuntu-updates
<DHR>     * AutoBuilds rebranded to MythTV-Updates and Mythbuntu-Updates!
<DHR> from front page
<rhpot1991> Gibby: I must have missed that
<patdk-lap> frontend log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/537750/
<patdk-lap> backend: http://paste.ubuntu.com/537751/
<Gibby> what HW is your backend?
<patdk-lap> p4 3.2ghz 32bit os
<Gibby> ram?
<patdk-lap> 3gig
<Gibby> do resources look ok on it? do you have sysstat installed?
<patdk-lap> what resource?
<DHR> why this?  2010-11-28 23:52:35.139 MythSocket(87d28b8:-1): readData: Error, socket went unconnected
<Gibby> top and vmstat
<DHR> can you do a tcpdump on it?
<patdk-lap> they are all fine
<patdk-lap> well, at the point, mythbackend becomes extreemly slow to respond
<patdk-lap> restarthing the backend fixs it up
<patdk-lap> it goes unconnected cause the frontend crashed :)
<DHR> are clocks synchronized?
<patdk-lap> within 2ms
<DHR> the message I quoted from the backend precedes any message on the client log
<patdk-lap> well the only thing before that is
<patdk-lap> 2010-11-28 23:53:07.510 Running Grabber: /usr/share/mythtv/metadata/Television/ttvdb.py -l en -D 75886 4 29
<patdk-lap> 2010-11-28 23:53:09.836 Returning Metadata Results: SpongeBob SquarePants 4 29
<patdk-lap> hundreds of hundreds of them
<patdk-lap> maybe the backend can't hand the flood of those? where ever they are coming from
<patdk-lap> cause I was not anywhere near the spongebob directory when I was updating metadata
<Gibby> that only returns 64 lines
<RickEvans> rhpot1991:  Thanks.  Do I want a single-chan HDHR or the fancier dual-chan one?
<DHR> just for fun, why don't you see what  "/usr/share/mythtv/metadata/Television/ttvdb.py -l en -D 75886 4 29" yields when you run it manually
<rhpot1991> RickEvans: I'd go with the dual, better price per tuner
<rhpot1991> newegg had them on sale lets see if they still are
<rhpot1991> RickEvans: you are in luck: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16815327005&cm_re=hdhomerun-_-15-327-005-_-Product
<Zinn> [www.newegg.com] Newegg.com - SiliconDust - HDHomeRun Network-based Dual Digital - HDTV Tuner Ethernet Interface
<rhpot1991> thats a fantastic price too
<RickEvans> Done.  It's been in my cart for 30 minutes.
<DHR> that's pretty amazing.  Too bad I can't use one too.  (All digital cable signals are encrypted here (Canada); I cannot use an antenna because I'm in a valley.)
<RickEvans> As long as I'm getting biased advice, Slam-Dunk-Works Remote Control?
<RickEvans> :)
<rhpot1991> RickEvans: give me a second to find a link
<RickEvans> ok.
<rhpot1991> RickEvans: I'm told this works easily: http://www.amazon.com/Noah-Company-MediaGate-GP-IR02BK-Ultimate/dp/B000W5GK5C/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1291008382&sr=8-3
<RickEvans> Remote purchased.  Thanks.
<RickEvans> Newegg is sending me stuff, too.  That was fun.
<Carl__> Any one know how mythbuntu-control-center configures x11vnc?  I'd like to change some parameters but don't know where to find the config file.
<pmcenery> Hi. Anyone here running 0.24 autobuilds? I have a question about browse mode during livetv. When I hit up or down arrow, it pops up the OSD on the very first channel in the database when first entering livetv
<pmcenery> It never used to do this in 0.23. Has anyone else noticed this?
<pmcenery> So you want to see whats on the next channel up, and you have to type in the number of (a) where you were, or (b) roughtly where you want to be. Quite annoying, and I cant see where you change this behaviour
<tgm4883> pmcenery, i'm assuming you want it to pop open on the channel it is currently tuned to?
<pmcenery> toorima: Yep.
<tgm4883> IIRC, there is a setting to change that in the frontend
<pmcenery> tgm4883: sorry... yep
<tgm4883> but i'm not at home to check it
<pmcenery> Ok... thanks. I see there are some options around some sort of groups... will look at it again now
<pmcenery> tgm4883: I thought browse all channels might be doing it - cos I switched it on at some point. Just restarting mythfrontend to make sure it didnt need a restart.
<pmcenery> tgm4883: I think I found it. In frontend settings -> general there is one about browse/change channels from a specified group. I had that ticked - and it had all channels selected. I think this was the one...
<pmcenery> tgm4883: mmm. maybe not.
<tgm4883> pmcenery, I doubt it has to do with groups
<pmcenery> Still defaulting to the first channel.
<pmcenery> tgm4883: If you manage to look it up at any pont... please ping it across... I'll hang around
<tgm4883> pmcenery, ok, you might try asking in #mythtv-users as well
<tgm4883> there will be more 0.24 users there and this isn't specific to mythbuntu
<pmcenery> tgm4883: Thanks
<pmcenery> I have a question about browse mode during livetv. When I hit up or down arrow, it pops up the OSD on the very first channel in the database when first entering livetv
<pmcenery> oops... wrong paste
<pmcenery> not having a good day :(
<pcuser> good evening. Does anyone has a skript for the movie database lookup in german. System is running mythbuntu 10.10. Thanks in advance.
<pcuser> or how I can get this information?
<pcuser> The lookup shows only english, russian and maybe france
<pcuser> change of the language in the skript dos not fix my problem
<pcuser> or I did it wrong
<splashd> Has anyone used the mythbuntu repos deb to update 10.10 to mythtv .24?
<superm1> should work fine
<rhpot1991> splashd: yes
<splashd> I have a backend and multiple frontends. My wife will freak out if I break our myth-box, but I'd like to install the repo and keep the features up to date if it's low risk
<splashd> I guess I'll give it a try
<rhpot1991> it should go pretty smoothly
<rhpot1991> initially you were required to reconfigure your sound, but that may not be necessary any longer
<biffhero> [1:09] <splashd> I have a backend and multiple frontends. My wife will freak out if I break our myth-box, but I'd like to install the repo and keep the features up to date if it's low risk <<< that's where I am at.  I am worried about the transition from non-storage groups to storage-groups on the /videos/ directories.  I did see, however, some db adds in the online diffs that make me be impressed by the myth team, though.  and also 
<biffhero> my mythtv-notes buffer has 3307 lines in it, detailing almost every thing I did during installations.  Wife would kill me if there wasn't any TV.
<mrand> heh.  pick a weekend morning when you should have the maximum amount of time to mess with things.  Just make sure to capture a backup of the database if anything goes wrong.
<rhpot1991> yep, never upgrade on a weekday
 * tgm4883 prefers to upgrade 17 minutes before a must record show comes on
<rhpot1991> tgm4883: http://xkcd.com/349/
<Zinn> [xkcd.com] xkcd: Success
<splashd> Agreed
<mrand> rhpot1991: that reminds me of my efforts to fix my mothers laptop.    Dad installed some software and suddenly she couldn't do a lot of stuff... so it was either ESET, or the HP printer software.  For not very good reasons, after stabbing at it half-heartedly for a couple hours, I decided to do a windows (XP) repair on it.  Unfortunately, windows repair would not complete install...
<mrand> I now know that it is well documented that many things can cause windows repair install to hang, among them drivers for devices XP doesn't understand.  And virus programs can cause problems too (ESET).  I spent a couple days on that, and finally gave up.  In the course of trying to figure out which drivers to slip-stream into an install disk, I clicked on an Intel wireless driver on *my* laptop.  Needless to say, then my wireless stopped working.
<mrand> Thankfully "driver rollback" worked on my machine.
<BenB> is it possible that the scripts in /usr/share/mythtv/mythvideo/scripts/ are outdated, specifically tmdb.py?
<mrand> But my mom's is still not working properly.  I did introduce the idea of installing Ubuntu on it, and my dad sent an email this morning asking about getting the wireless printer to work on Ubuntu, so there is hope.
<BenB> a user over in #ubuntu-de just reported problems getting localized descriptions that apparently were fixed after updating. he installed mythbuntu yesterday.
<mrand> BenB: what version of Myth and what version of Mythbuntu?
<mrand> 0.23.1 on 10.10?
<tgm4883> BenB, probably. Installing yesterday means nothing if he didn't do updates
<BenB> tgm4883: well, seems like it should mean something. maybe the installer should offer the update, if it's that important.
<tgm4883> BenB, can't
<BenB> ubuntu installer IIRC does that
<tgm4883> The update isn't in the official repositories
<BenB> tgm4883: well, that's the problem then.
<tgm4883> Well thats an issue with the repositories
<BenB> ok. consider this a bug report that they should be fixed.
<BenB> I'm just the messenger.
<mrand> BenB: the biggest problem is that it is man-power shortage.   Official Ubuntu repo's aren't easy to update
<BenB> mrand: why's that?
<mrand> Ubuntu processes say that you have to justify every change.  And myth is undergoing fairly rapid development, so there are lots of changes.
<tgm4883> BenB, we recommend using the mythbuntu-repos package to add additional repositories
<tgm4883> !updates
<BenB> mrand: well, that's broken. update to stable upstream should always be possible.
<Zinn> The Mythbuntu team provides updates for MythTV and Mythbuntu package using the Mythbuntu Repos http://mythbuntu.org/repos
<mrand> BenB: I don't disagree with you :-)
<BenB> tgm4883: irrevelant. download mythbuntu CD, install, go. it should work (that's the whole idea of mythbuntu, right?) it doesn't. bug.
<tgm4883> BenB, show me how to fix it in a way that isn't going to cause one dev to constantly attempt to get updates into the official repos  Bug: Invalid
<BenB> tgm4883: I'
<BenB> tgm4883: I'm not a mythbuntu dev. I'm just the messenger.
<tgm4883> BenB, I am
<tgm4883> messengers are great, until they expect the world
<BenB> bug is valid. that you don't know how to fix it doesn't make it invalid.
<tgm4883> BenB, 1) I don't see a bug for that at launchpad.net/mythbuntu
<Zinn> [launchpad.net] Mythbuntu, Ubuntu derivative focused upon MythTV in Launchpad
<tgm4883> 2) Something that I cannot fix is going to get marked that way
<BenB> tgm4883: if you don't want to fix it, just ignore me, ok?
<tgm4883> BenB, I do want to fix it
<tgm4883> You just get Ubuntu to allow a way to get this fixes in easier and I'll do what it takes
<BenB> pcuser: that's to you. can you answer, please? <mrand> BenB: what version of Myth and what version of Mythbuntu? <mrand> 0.23.1 on 10.10?
<BenB> tgm4883: mythbuntu<->ubuntu project relationship is something for the mythbuntu project to fix, not me.
<tgm4883> Where did he upgrade tmdb.py from to fix it?
<tgm4883> BenB, are you part of the community?
<tgm4883> or do you work for canonical?
<BenB> tgm4883: I am a resident on #mythtv-de
<tgm4883> which I assume makes you part of the community then
<BenB> tgm4883: what's your point? I just reported a bug.
<BenB> fix it, or don't and let users suffer. what do you want from me?
<BenB> I don't care.
<tgm4883> BenB, My point is that you have as much power as I do to get Canonical to fix stuff like that
<BenB> no, I don't. until 5 minutes ago I didn't even know that you have problems with canonical, and I don't know the exact nature of these problems, nor do I know anybody who could fix it nor how to approach him that it gets fixed.
<BenB> tgm4883: instead of fighting me, why don't you use the same time to contact that person?
<tgm4883> BTW, you didn't report a bug. Bugs are reported here https://bugs.launchpad.net/mythbuntu
<Zinn> [bugs.launchpad.net] Bugs in Mythbuntu, Ubuntu derivative focused upon MythTV
<tgm4883> I'm not fighting you
 * tgm4883 rolls eyes
<BenB> you do
<rhpot1991> BenB: its not a single person
<rhpot1991> that is the way updates happen currently, there are too many mythtv changes for us to be able to push them into the ubuntu repositories in between releases
<rhpot1991> hence why we offer mythbuntu-updates
<tgm4883> BenB, anyway to get back to the original issue
<tgm4883> <BenB> a user over in #ubuntu-de just reported problems getting localized descriptions that apparently were fixed after updating. he installed mythbuntu yesterday.
<tgm4883> where did he update from?
<BenB> tgm4883: I wouldn't know. pcuser is here.
<BenB> <dekarl> [try to update] https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-mythtv/2010-November/000681.html
<Zinn> [lists.ubuntu.com] [ubuntu-mythtv] MythVideo metadata grabber scripts broken in frontend-only systems
<BenB>  <pcuser> [i'm currently looking at the script at http://www.cuymedia.net/mythtv-trunk/tmdb_8py-source.html]
<Zinn> [www.cuymedia.net] MythTV: tmdb.py Source File
<PatrickDK> mine isn't broken :)
<BenB> <pcuser> dekarl [thanks, that [probably the first] was the right one]
<tgm4883> BenB, sweet, so they used -repos to get updated
<tgm4883> which is what is recommended
<BenB> tgm4883: right... problem is that the default install was broken and we had to diagnose the problem.
<BenB> default install should work, out of the box, without manual fixes. everything else is a bug.
<PatrickDK> benb, no software works like that
<tgm4883> BenB, great
<PatrickDK> all software has updates
<BenB> PatrickDK: oh yes. ubuntu works outof the box for me.
<PatrickDK> even cars do
<tgm4883> BenB, install software, find bug, update using -repos, bug fixed
<PatrickDK> benb, ubunut out of the box, corrupts my harddrive and reformats itself on install :)
<BenB> tgm4883: ubuntu updates after install. if that had worked, with the right repos, the problem would not have existed.
<BenB> anyways, problem is clear. I'm out here.
<tgm4883> bye
<tgm4883> don't forget to file a bug
<BenB> tgm4883: just so that you mark it INVALID? why would I waste my time?
<rhpot1991> other can see the issue and know its fixed in the updates
<tgm4883> apparently you think you are wasting your time now
<BenB> tgm4883: yes, because of your reaction. you're arguing with me instead of trying to find a solution. seen that many times before. useless to continue.
<tgm4883> BenB, I want to find a solution
<BenB> strike that, don't want to provoke you
<tgm4883> I have multiple times already asked you about a solution
<tgm4883> your response is it's broke, and that it needs fixed
<tgm4883> ok, not much I can do with that
<BenB> that's the nature of a bug report, yes :)
<tgm4883> BenB, and yet, there is no bug report
<BenB> bug reports come optionally with fixes, but not mandatorily :)
<tgm4883> yes
<BenB> tgm4883: so, are you going to try to fix it?
<tgm4883> well I won't close it
<BenB> nevermind the fact that launchpad doesn't work for me due to https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad-foundations/+bug/560246
<Zinn> [bugs.launchpad.net] Bug #560246 in Launchpad Foundations: “Requiring REFERER makes user privacy more difficult and CSRF could be prevented more robustly”
<BenB> phone call
<BenB> see you
<tgm4883> and depending on how 11.04 plays out specifically with some stuff that mark said during UDS, I might be able to do something
<tgm4883> but I need a bug report to do that
<BenB> (and you can't file that, with this info)
<tgm4883> I'm at work
<tgm4883> as are most of the mythbuntu developers
<tgm4883> maybe i'll remember when I get home
<Chaorain> Hey all, I just got my tunner working but I'm not getting all the channels, 12 and up are a no show, I get them just fine under windows though, any sugestions?
<rhpot1991> Chaorain: check your broadcast type in mythtv-setup
<rhpot1991> somewhere in general
<rhpot1991> make sure its cable and not broadcast
<Chaorain> rhpot1991: uh, frontend or back?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-11-30
<rhpot1991> backend
<Chaorain> rhpot1991: That did it, thanks
<rileyp> http://pastebin.com/AdU2YXrd live tv not working here is my log
<rileyp> could someone please have a look its buntu 0.23 fixes
<rileyp> thats lucid buntu .023 fixes .26 kernel with lastest updates
<biffhero> rileyp: If you find an answer, would you please email them to rob@ladle.net ?  I don't know if this channel is logged.
<biffhero> home
<biffhero> oops
<rileyp> this channel is logged i dont have email on this machine sorry never bothered as its a htpc frontend
<biffhero> oh, cool, will look for the logs.
<tgm4883> rileyp, backend logs are more helpful than frontend logs if you are having recording issues
<baggar11> how do you force a database upgrade?
<baggar11> is there a command to run?
<mrand> baggar11: myth automatically upgrades the database when a new version encounters an old database
<baggar11> mrand: hmm, doesn't seem to be the case. frontend is just stuck with an "OK" button and tells me the database is 10 versions behind.
<baggar11> oh wait, I'm an idiot. I didn't update the backend with autobuilds... :)
<biffhero> phew!
<patdk-lap> yay, looks like a update fixed my backend crash/hands for metadata updates
<patdk-lap> it's updating like nuts now
<patdk-lap> even better than it was in 0.23 :)
<biffhero> the auto-updates?
<patdk-lap> yep
<patdk-lap> beening running 0.24 since the new updates method came out
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-12-01
<baggar11> has anyone else noticed that myth-frontend takes a long time to load upon boot? at least compared to 0.22-
<patdk-lap> baggar11, nope, mine loads quick
<patdk-lap> much quicker than 0.22
<quinten> hi! just upgraded to 10.10
<quinten> i have a mceusb2 IR receiver. I'm trying to program a third-party remote on it, but having a lot of trouble with irrecord
<quinten> i'm wondering if this is a known issue. i had no trouble with the same hardware and remote in an earlier mythtv release
<patdk-lap> heh, sounds like fun :)
<patdk-lap> the ir stack got completely change
<quinten> hmm. i no longer see a mceusb2 module--is that expected?
<quinten> i only see mceusb
<quinten> lirc_mceusb
<quinten> patdk-lap: i'm willing to futz around to get it to work. any idea of a starting place? new documentation?
<quinten> i keep getting an error "something went wrong". when i look at a file that was created with the -f option, all of the remote codes are the same
<patdk-lap> not really
<patdk-lap> from what I understand most things, and the mceusb should work, without much issue
<patdk-lap> but I don't use ir, so
<mofu> should 0.24 show up in the Repositories list in Mythbuntu-Control Center?
<patdk-lap> I believe so
<patdk-lap> it showed up in mcc for me, I forget exactly where or how
<patdk-lap> but you probably also have to update fully first
<mofu> updated to .23.1 . . .  having trouble with ppa.lauchpad
<mofu> any problems with MCC thru a remote X-session?
<mofu> is ppa.launchpad.net down??
<baggar11> just re-adjusted my antenna to pick up a couple more channels. ran mythfilldatabase, but new stations are getting guide data, anyone run into that?
<baggar11> I've rebooted the server and manually run mythfilldatabase a couple times, still no go
<baggar11> hehe, new stations are "not" getting guide data. just displays unknown
<baggar11> got it figured out, deleted my input connections, tuners, etc and started over from scratch
<MrMintanet> Hey, how's everyone doing today?
<MrMintanet> Just found the ubuntu IRC channels
<tgm4883> !hi
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about hi
<rhpot1991> !hello
<Zinn> hello, something we can help you with today?
<rhpot1991> I thought he knew hi
<Gibby> where is list of what he knows?
<rhpot1991> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<chiluk> So I have an issue with mythvideo and the upmixer... Basically I'm trying to pass-thru the ac3 audio through an spdif to my receiver.
<chiluk> when I play recorded HD video with the upmixer off, my receiver recognizes it nicely as dolby digital
<chiluk> if I play transcoded dvds out of the "vidoes" folder my receiver sees it as 2 channel
<chiluk> and when I look in the menu to see the information on the audio track it is being reported as 2 channel AC3...
<chiluk> These videos do in fact have Dolby Digital 5.1 AC3 tracks, but for whatever reason the "internal" video player refuses to pass-thru the ac3 to my receiver.  Is anyone else having this issue?
<Gibby> where do you see in the menu it is 2 channel?
<chiluk> Gibby, On select audio track . when I encoded the movie, I added two tracks.
<Gibby> ahh ok
<chiluk> one should be AC3 pass-thru... the other was DTS encoded as ac3 (ffmpeg) I believe.
<chiluk> both were showing up as 2-channel.
<chiluk> I think I need to verify that I'm not nuts, and try to play the video with vlc directly, and verify that I can get pass-thru functioning outside of myth..
<chiluk> I know it works because it worked gloriously in 9.10  *(before the upmixer).
<biffhero> "Sue Aitken, a trained social worker" ...
<biffhero> oops, wrong channel.  ignore me.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-12-02
<qwebirc73794> Hi, I am running MythBuntu, I import DVD's fine and can play them in VLC but when I open the Frontend it says no videos found. Can anyone help?
<patdk-lap> how did you do it? perfect quality setting? and using myth 0.23?
<patdk-lap> mythvideo in 0.23 doesn't support iso's
<RickEvans> I have a partially working IR Remote.  By that, I mean -- a few keys work exactly as I expect, but others seem to do nothing....
<RickEvans> Is there a FAQ or similar on configuring these things?  Perhaps a way to see the symbols/keystrokes it's sending?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-12-03
<kenni> Hi, with the announced autobuild rebranding and support of LTS, does this also mean that trunk will only be supported on the non-LTS releases? Or is there another reason why I can't seem to find an option to select trunk/0.25 on my two 10.04 LTS systems?
<Mitchell2> hey guys
<Mitchell2> im upgrading my 10.04 .23 system to 10.10 .24
<Mitchell2> my backup upgraded with no issues.  my frontend is  diff story tho
<Mitchell2> it upgraded to 10.10 with no issues but it wont grap .24 packages.
<Mitchell2> im stuck at 10.10 w/ .23 MythTV....any suggestions
<Mitchell2> ?
<kenni> Mitchell12, activate autobuilds
<kenni> Mitchell2, http://mythbuntu.org/repos
<Mitchell2> i did that
<Mitchell2> do i just activate the PPA? or do i want updates?
<kenni> read the link I pasted above
<Mitchell2> oh ic, cool i selcted .24
<Mitchell2> thx
<Mitchell2> i wonder why i didnt have to do this on my backend
<kenni> Mitchel12, out of curiosity, did you see an option to select 0.25/trunk on you 10.10 system?
<Mitchell2> no i didnt
<kenni> ok, thanks
<superm1> kenni, per policy of which releases of ubuntu will get which mythtv releases it shouldn't be on 10.10
<superm1> read "How long will you keep doing builds for my version of Ubuntu?" on mythbuntu.org/repos
<superm1> basically 10.10 launched with 0.23 so it gets 0.23 and 0.24, but not 0.25
<kenni> ahh, yeah, 2 releases...
<kenni> anyway, I asked that question out of curiosity as a followup to my question above about 10.04 and trunk/0.25
<kenni> according to http://mythbuntu.org/files/mythbuntu-repos.db it should be available
<kenni> but 0.25 is not in the list
<kenni> superm1, ^^
<superm1> oh i know what's up there
<superm1> tgm4883 just fixed the repos-db a day or two ago
<superm1> and we were going to wait to regenerate mythbuntu-repos package until we have all our packaging switched over to git
<kenni> ahh, that would explain it, thanks
<superm1> you can manually add the PPA for now
<superm1> the builds are there
<superm1> they just wont be updating for a little until we get everything switched around
<superm1> upstream doesn't have all of git organized still too, the themes are missing
<superm1> (https://github.com/MythTV/themes)
<Zinn> [github.com] MythTV's themes - GitHub
<kenni> no worries, I haven't even setup my git-setup myself yet...I'll wait until Beirdo and jannau calls it stable :)
<superm1> kenni, not sure how much of the conversation in #mythtv you've watched the last few days.  the original plan was going to be having our packaging directly in git including helper scripts and debian/ directory
<superm1> so you would have  been able to just call the helper script and spit out debs
<superm1> but with the way things got reorganized / split and isaac not wanting packaging in the main branch that's probably not going to happen now
<superm1> but everything *was* reworked and ready to when the light switch was flipped, just Beirdo and jannau changed it all last minute
<kenni> superm1, yep I saw that
<superm1> i'm still a bit bitter about the whole thing, but i dont have enough weight to influence change
<kenni> understandable...I haven't read all of the backlog though, too much git-conversion stuff being discussed which doesn't interest me much
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-12-04
<qwebirc37338> Howdy, Tried the nice mythbuntu 10.10 live trial/ installer today & it keeps ending with some I/O errrors. it seems to be when it unloads the Squashfs right at the end
<qwebirc37338> wait a minute.. i tlooks like the installer did finish.
<qwebirc37338> well.. shiver me timbers.. I thinks it completed correctly this time.
<qwebirc37338> now to edit some boot settings in the bios. .. I got a nice looking myth gui folks. EMail pk@phillk.net if your curious about my hardware & the unload errors I got after the installer.
<qwebirc37338> I'll hang here for another 40 minutes or so in case someone stumbles in... fwiw.
<qwebirc37338> still haning, is anyone on?
<superm1> qwebirc37338, i think those errors are known errors, root caused deeper in ubuntu
<superm1> not actually caused by anything added onto mythbuntu
<superm1> so they should happen on ubuntu disks too
<qwebirc37338> LOL.. Yeah,, that was my supposition, happens once on somthing its a fluke, happens twice, usualy best bet is something to do with hardware/OS combination thanks superm1, I'm currently trying to see if I can get it to use my happauge tuners to catch my cable companys basic cable.
<qwebirc37338> er.. tuner only have an HVR 1600
<qwebirc37338> ex-chat
<qwebirc37338> oh bye.
<qwebirc46664> Hi. I have a problem with mythbuntu: LiveTV works ok, recordings too, when mythfrontend is running. When I schedule a recording, using mythwelcome, the box turns on, and records as planned. However the file contains no data. I would really appreciate help pointing me in the right direction to resolve this! Terje
<jeffjeffdejeff1> afternoon all.  was successfully running 9.04 with a nova t500 twin tuner and remote.  have upgraded to 10.10 and the remote doesn't seem to be functioning properly.  Some of the buttons work (up, down, left, right etc) but the select button and others don't seem to be working.  irw responds to the arrow keys on the remote.  Any suggestions as to what i need to do to get this functioning again?
<jeffjeffdejeff> fternoon all.  was successfully running 9.04 with a nova t500 twin tuner and remote.  have upgraded to 10.10 and the remote doesn't seem to be functioning properly.  Some of the buttons work (up, down, left, right etc) but the select button and others don't seem to be working.  irw responds to the arrow keys on the remote.  Any suggestions as to what i need to do to get this functioning again?
<mofu> why does 0.24 still show as "Under Development" in MCC Repositories?
<tgm4883> mofu, where does it say that?
<miststlkr> not getting any sound in mythtv, and rhythmbox gives an error "failed to create audio output element".  suggestions?
<miststlkr> mythfrontend.log shows the errors ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:1010:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave
<miststlkr> 2010-12-04 10:44:52.577 AudioOutput Error: snd_pcm_open(default): No such file or directory
<miststlkr> 2010-12-04 10:44:52.577 NVP(0): Disabling Audio, reason is: snd_pcm_open(default): No such file or directory
<momelod> greetings channel
<tgm4883> mofu, you must not have updated your mythbuntu-repos package. Once you do, it won't say that for 0.24 anymore
<momelod> anyone have a minute to help me get my remote working?  usb device id: 0755:2626
<momelod> i have lircd installed. but there is no running lircd process or /dev/lirc* device.
<momelod> where do i begin?
<mofu> tgm4883: not getting any thing out of date on apt, should I remove and reinstall?  It shows version 8.5-0ubuntu0+mythbuntu~auto20101013003825
<tgm4883> mofu, did you upgrade from a previous release (ie 9.10)?
<mofu> yes, was previously 9.10, ubuntu is now maverick 10.10
<tgm4883> mofu, distro upgrades disable 3rd party repos
<mofu> ok, I know where to fix that.  Thanks,
<tgm4883> so just go though it and disable both repos, upgrade, then reenable both repos
<mofu> tgm4883:  mythbuntu-repos now updated to 8.8, but when I check "Active MythTV Updates Repositories" and hit apply it unchecks the box . . . .??
<tgm4883> odd
<mofu> trying it via command line . . .
<mofu> not sure that trying to run MCC via remote X session isn't causing problems
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> might be, as it is going to try and get root access
<mofu> I think it's working in shell, do I need to dist-upgrade?
<tgm4883> mofu, no
<tgm4883> you shouldn't, but depending on what you have installed you might
<tgm4883> only thing dist-upgrade does is remove/install new package
<tgm4883> so if you do, look at what it wants to do before doing it
<mofu> it is kepping back 0.24 without apt-get dist-upgrade
<mofu> looks like 0.24 is installing now
<tgm4883> mofu, ah yea, it wants to install a new package
<tgm4883> libmyth-0.24
<mofu> yes, libmyth-0.23 is removed and libmyth-0.24 installed
<guest123442> So, quick question I can't google an easy answer for. Does mythbuntu support following an RSS feed of torrents?
<Patrickdk> what?
<Patrickdk> why would mythtv have anything to do with torrents?
<jeffjeffdejeff> I was successfully running 9.04 with a nova t500 twin tuner and remote.  have upgraded to 10.10 and the remote doesn't seem to be functioning properly.  Some of the buttons work (up, down, left, right etc) but the select button and others don't seem to be working.  irw responds to the arrow keys on the remote.  Any suggestions as to what i need to do to get this functioning again?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-12-05
<qwebirc77436> Is there anything special I need to do to get upnp working on a basic mythbuntu install (10.10)?
<Gibby_2> nope, it is configured by default
<qwebirc77436> hmm, ok. I can't figure out why it isn't working. I just started installing all the updates to see if that would make a difference.
<qwebirc77436> is the 10.04 version considered more stable (being a LTS version  and all)?
<mrand> qwebirc77436: a pre-release version of 0.23 was included in the stock 10.04 release.  If you want to run 10.04 (which I and others do), you must enable the mythbuntu-repo so that you get upgraded to the released version of 0.23 (actually, select 0.23.1)
<mrand> Or you could move on to 0.24, which was released last month, and seems to be stable for most, and fixes a number of small issues in 0.23.x
<qwebirc77436> hmm. still no upnp server.
<mrand> as well as adding some speed-ups and a few small features
<mrand> You can look in mythbackend.log and verify upnp is enabled... it spits out messages, just search for "UPnp"  (caps matter unless you do case insensitive search)
<qwebirc77436> I'm still a newbee, is the best place to view that log in the Mythbuntu Control Center?
<mrand> qwebirc77436: the log grabber would do it and post it to a web site... kinda a round-about way of viewing it.  If you want to open/view it directly, it's stored in /var/log/mythtv
<qwebirc77436> MediaServer:: Loopback address specified - 127.0.0.1. Disabling UPnP
<qwebirc77436> Do I need to put the real IP address or hostname into the backend setup?
<mrand> qwebirc77436: if you have only a loopback IP in the setup, it will only be able to loopback ;-)
<mrand> (so the answer is yes)
<qwebirc77436> Ha ha. Great works now. I thought that I rad read in the documentation that you should just leave the loopback address if your frontend was on the same machine as the backend.
<qwebirc77436> I didn't draw the connection that a upnp client would in some ways be like a remote frontend.
<mrand> yeah.  What are you using for upnp, btw?
<qwebirc77436> I bought a Patriot Box Office media player the other day. I don't really want to have a computer out in my living room, so I thought that it would make an ok sudo frontend for me.
<qwebirc77436> I wish that there was a way to actually put a mythtv front end on a similar device.
<qwebirc77436> But anyway newegg had these on sale for like $50 over the weekend, so I got one.
<Shadow__X> qwebirc77436: does it support upnp? you could stream through there
<Shadow__X> or by some scripts that create folders similar to show/season/ep that allows you to share that folder
<qwebirc77436> Yeah, it support upnp, But I can't use it to change the channel or setup a recording.
<mrand> qwebirc77436: people have something close: http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/ROKU_HD_Frontend
<Zinn> [www.mythtv.org] ROKU HD Frontend - MythTV
<Shadow__X> you could build a mini itx machine
<Shadow__X> sure itll be more money but it will be an actual machine
<qwebirc77436> Ha, I searched all last week for somthing like that... I wonder how well it works.
<mrand> there is a talk page on the wiki, you could read that too.
<qwebirc77436> I'm just about to the point of going and getting and old DMA2200 media center extender.
<mrand> A number of people are really liking the Acer Revo as a frontend.
<mrand> (real frontend, that is)
<qwebirc77436> I don't really want to be tied to and microsoft crap though (the media extenders don't do upnp)
<mrand> It does 720p, but maybe not 1080p.  I may not have been clear... I believe people are running Mythfrontend on it with Linux.
<qwebirc77436> First Generation Apple TV would have been good, but It dosn't do 1080p
<mrand> right, similar thing
<Shadow__X> mac mini :)
<Shadow__X> indles under 10 watts
<Shadow__X> does 1080p
<Shadow__X> really small
<qwebirc77436> $$$ :)
<Shadow__X> but it will work
<Shadow__X> most of the time these "solutions" are hacked together and are not the most stable
<Shadow__X> you should go towards an actual system that will work
<qwebirc77436> Well perhaps when I have some more money to put into it.
<qwebirc77436> For the moment, I would be very happy with some minimal software for my Patriot Box Office that I could use to change the channel for live TV.
<qwebirc77436> I would like to see a video of the Roku Box working with the scripts on that page.
<mrand> You pretty much need a real front-end for live TV.  I didn't read  the full writeup on the Roku HD thing, so I don't know if it does it, but it is probably closest.   There is a thread on mythtv-users mailing list that you could reply to asking about it (if they didn't mention it already - check the archives)
<qwebirc77436> Well I should have come here and talked before I bought a device.
<mrand> In reality, you probably wouldn't have gotten much response.
<mrand> helping people pick hardware is tough
<mrand> everyone has a different idea of waht they want/need
<Shadow__X> mrand: lol or just say for a frontend get a mac mini
<Gibby_2> e.g., i stick with thses http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16856173004
<Zinn> [www.newegg.com] Newegg.com - Zotac ZBOX HD-ND02-U Atom 330 NVIDIA ION 2 x 204Pin NVIDIA ION graphics processor Mini / Booksize Barebone System
<Shadow__X> if they say something about atom say no
<Gibby_2> Shadow__X... :)
<Shadow__X> because the only reason why that even begins to work is because of vdpau
<Gibby_2> i know someone using 1 without vdpau
<Gibby_2> mac mini's start at $699...
<qwebirc77436> is vdpau bad?
<qwebirc77436> I just about bought one of these: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16856119017&cm_re=atom_ion-_-56-119-017-_-Product
<Zinn> [www.newegg.com] Newegg.com - Foxconn NT-330I-A-W-NA-A NVIDIA ION 1 x 200Pin NVIDIA ION graphics processor White Barebone Systems - Mini / Booksize
<qwebirc77436> They were only $149 with a gig of ram last week. But they have a fan.
<Gibby_2> vdpau is not bad, i run my on vdpau high with no issues
<qwebirc80995> anybody try getting HDMI audio out through an AMD/ATI mobo's onboard output?
<qwebirc80995> I am running on 10.10 all I see in alsa-mixer is the mythical s/pdif
<Gibby_2> unmute all of them in alsa-mixer
<qwebirc80995> s/pdif is already un-muted
<Gibby_2> what do yo uhave selected in the frontend?
<qwebirc80995> i couldn't find a sound out put setting screen in the front end.. what menu was that under? (i'll have to reboot mine into Mythbuntu mode.. switched to the old windows 7  to play a DVD for my daugter
<Gibby_2> utlities-setup/setup/general
<qwebirc80995> Ahh.. I'll have to look at that.. give me a second.
<mrand> 0.24 supposedly is supposed to have considerably better audio support.  At a minimum, it is completely reworked.  Of course, I'm about to reboot to see if I can solve my audio problem on it.
<qwebirc80995> I'm in audio tab audio output device, i can 'type' in something? is this a name? or do I put in something specific to my card?
<qwebirc80995> or, there's ALSA:Default
<qwebirc80995> I think this is a lost cause.. everything I read says i should run ALSA mixer, and I suppose, choose HDMI & see something other than S/pdif & unmute it,...
<qwebirc80995> but all i have under
<qwebirc80995> under the 'ati-hdmi' card (or part ofa card) is the stupid S/pdif
<Gibby_2> sorry back, do you have in the frontend setting for your audio?
<Gibby_2> s/do/what do/
<qwebirc80995> Ok.. rebooting right now, but from rough memory, when I have Alsa:default & something set to 'stereo' (on the 1st audio page) the 1st big box below, is empty (fwiw) And if I check the box between the 2 big boxes (where options show up) i see the 2nd set of options show up. I htink somethings not configed right. I am checking BIOS to make sure audio is enabled.. per a guide I found : http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php
<Zinn> [ubuntuforums.org] Ubuntu Forums
<Gibby_2> there should be like a ATI:HDMI
<qwebirc80995> Ahhh! i think i found somethign.. In bios some setting for HD Audio /spdif was set to use S/pdif.. but had an option to do somethign with HDMI. I switched it to HDMI. lets see if this is different.
<qwebirc80995> this might explain why HDMI audio output was a crapshoot even in windows
<qwebirc80995> @gibby_2 that
<qwebirc80995> Gibby_2: the audio output device field. I should be clicking that & pulling down right?
<Gibby_2> nope arrow keys
<qwebirc80995> ok, if I use arrows, I get ALSA:hdmi I am assuming that means its 'finding' that someplace
<qwebirc80995> and not remembering it from somethign I typed in desperation.. this is looking better.
<qwebirc80995> on the next page, in mixer device, choose alsa:default or software?
<Gibby_2> default is fine on the 2nd page
<qwebirc80995> i still must not have something configed right... no audio & the sound is showing as being muted :(
<qwebirc80995> when trying to play a dvd from myth frontend
 * qwebirc80995 is totatlly questioning my purchase of this straight amd/ati board. might look into an Nvidia offering (can't belive I'm saying that)
<qwebirc80995> of course.. i think I've had this board nearly 2 years... gotta admit, I've done naught but regret it....
<qwebirc80995> If I upgrade it, it's dual core's going into my webserver... but if someone wants this Asus.. email pk@phillk.net
<qwebirc80995> I'm out for tonight folks.
<mrand> Anyone know what the difference between banner and fanart is?
<mrand> and screenshots
<mrand> And for that matter, when they are displayed, vs when cover art is displayed
<mrand> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/MythVideo is of no help
<Zinn> [www.mythtv.org] MythVideo - MythTV
<Gibby_2> mrand, go to a video and go under edit/details i think you will see
<haywire_> Can someone help me with Mythbuntu live session CD Frontend connecting to an existing mythbackend?
<Gibby_2> haywire_: just post your problem..... no need to ask for help
<haywire_> I have a Mythbuntu 10.04 backend running that has successfully recorded shows that I can play via home network folders in windows, etc. but cannot get any myth frontend to connect to, including from the live Cd
<haywire_> the latest msg I'm getting is "No route to host" errno 113
<haywire_> (From the Mythbuntu Live Session Configuration utility "Test Connection" tab)
<JEDIDIAH__> well. there is a mysql security issue that needs to be resolved before you can connect remote frontends. mysql doesn't allow remote connections by default. Dunno if that's your particular problem though.
<JEDIDIAH__> what about a copy of mythfrontend running on the backend machine?
<qwebirc66801> Hi all; just installed mythbuntu 10.10, trying to get mce remote working... commands visible in irw, but no response within mythtv interface
<qwebirc66801> [warning: linux n00b here]
<tgm4883> qwebirc66801, odd, did you select the mce remote in the control centre
<qwebirc66801> actually didn't see mce as an option... will rescan the list
<tgm4883> qwebirc66801, IIRC, its labeled windows media centre remote
<qwebirc66801> and so it is! doh. thx, will try applying that.
<qwebirc66801> well that was easy! thx tgm
<tgm4883> qwebirc66801, yw
<qwebirc66801> just have 2 tuners, the guide, & a RAID to get working now! :)
<qwebirc66801> ok, this box was formerly a Windows MCE box, and mythbuntu plays .dvr-ms files much more crisply and with better skipping responsiveness than Windows did by FAR.
<JEDIDIAH__> what was the MCE box then?
<qwebirc66801> XP Media Center, frozen at SP2
<JEDIDIAH__> I have a mini that I triple boot and I've run MCE in a VM from time to time.
<qwebirc66801> a windows update broke the codecs for the last time, so since I'm switching from Win to Kubuntu for development at work, figured it was time to do the same thing at home
<qwebirc66801> install was a little rocky, but booting and running nicely now that i got it done
<JEDIDIAH__> I had a copy of XP MCE for awhile and I recently got a copy of Win7 ultimate to play with.
<qwebirc66801> I have a win 7 DVD, but their license server is broken this weekend
<qwebirc66801> for MSDN users like me
<JEDIDIAH__> I have regular OEM copies.
<qwebirc66801> one more reason driving me to make the switch
<qwebirc66801> MSDN is usually less hassle, but not when the product keys stop working ;)
<JEDIDIAH__> I found the whole business with the Shark007 a bit too much.
<qwebirc66801> So anyone know how to get an AverMedia a180 ATSC tuner card working?
<JEDIDIAH__> generally, stuff either "just works" or not at all.
<qwebirc66801> ha
<JEDIDIAH__> although some device drivers are outside of the kernel. Dunno if that applies for the a180
<qwebirc66801> never tried shark007, but it looks a lot like FFMPEG which I used
<JEDIDIAH__> Well, as far as the MCE stuff goes I just googled around and tried to do what the community sites seemed to be recommending.
<JEDIDIAH__> same approach as I have with MythTV really.
<qwebirc66801> yeah, seems some googling is necessary... took that to get my RAID mounted, etc.
<qwebirc66801> one weird thing... in VLC's advanced play/open dialog,
<JEDIDIAH__> what are you trying to tune in with the a180. HDTV tuning is it's own dark art.
<qwebirc66801> it shows all my old windows drives by drive letter (or label))
<qwebirc66801> I just use the a180 for OTA ATSC
<qwebirc66801> any idea how VLC builds its "Places" list in the "Media -> Advanced Open File" dialog?
<qwebirc66801> it sees all my NTFS partitions by label, which I'd love to be able to do in other apps
<JEDIDIAH__> As far as the a180 goes, the Gentoo or Ubuntu forums would probably be a good starting place.
<qwebirc66801> and once i access a partition there, it subsequently shows up under /media
<qwebirc66801> @JEDIDIAH__, yeh, I'm simultaneously looking around for answers on that
<qwebirc66801> in the forums
<JEDIDIAH__> do you have the driver itself and the firmware sorted out?
<qwebirc66801> unsure
<JEDIDIAH__> looking at the instructions for this card, it sounds a lot like the PVR-150 I used to have and the manual build steps that were required before it's driver was merged into the kernel.
<qwebirc66801> eek, ok, looks like it's going to be a learning weekend
<JEDIDIAH__> stuff like modprobe and lsmod and dmesg would be involved in installing and checking on the driver.
<qwebirc66801> I also have the PVR-150 Happhauge
<qwebirc66801> I only use it for S-Video from the cable box, not for the NTSC tuner
<qwebirc66801> so aver a180 just for OTA ATSC, and PVR-150 just for S-Video capture + IR blaster control of the cable box
<qwebirc66801> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1189681 looks promising for a180 config
<qwebirc66801> though it's a year and a half old thread, so not sure if it's applicable to 10.10
<qwebirc66801> put seemingly-relevant dmesg output in http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/FedTdLwM
<Gibby> qwebirc66801: looks like both card registered correctly
<Chaorain> hey, I'm trying to get my tunner to work and I am missing /dev/dsp1. What do I need to install to get it?
<JEDIDIAH__> it looks like this card (a180) might need special modprobe arguments to work properly.
<Chaorain> I'm also having a problem when I change channels I get a black screen and have to kill MythTV
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-11-28
<Shadow__X> mycosys: sorry for taking so long to get back to you but i did move the cables. I can see the refresh scan go up the tv much like when you try to video tape a crt monitor
<Shadow__X> this was talking about thecomputer hooked up to a hdtv through componenet
<mycosys> np Shadow__X - i knew what you were talking about - most likely cause is interference as i said - but try adding somehting like this to your ~/.xsessionrc
<mycosys> nvidia-settings -a GPUOverclockingState=1 -a [gpu:0]/GPUPowerMizerMode=1 -a [gpu:0]/TVFlickerFilter=1 -a [gpu:0]/TVOverScan=66
<mycosys> they are a few tweaks for flicker free analog display on nvidia cards
<Shadow__X> hmm its actually running windows right now because i was having such issues with overscan on linux that i had to give up
<fluvvell> Does mythtv still have the capability to archive or burn a dvd? I seem to recall there may be a problem with transcoding?  I'm trying to get the cutlist to remove adverts.
<fluvvell> I'm running 24.0.1 +fixes etc
<dekarl> hmm, the newest packages from the natty 0.25 ppa appear to be from 2011-11-21 with the build failing due to missing x264? Or is is just me reading the logs wrong?
<superm1> dekarl: i believe you are correct
<superm1> iamlindoro requested some build flags to be included
<superm1> dekarl: actually i tried to fix this on the 24th, and I see where the problem with the fix is
<superm1> dekarl: i've pushed the correct fix in r467 of mythtv-master bzr
<dekarl> superm1: thanks, I'll check it tonight/tomorrow (UTC+1)
<FabriceMG> superm1, you are there?
<FabriceMG> the ppa Mythbuntu 0.25 is down , the last good compilation is 0.25.20111116
<superm1> FabriceMG: yeah you missed some backtrace about the fix going in early this morning
<superm1> tonight's builds should hopefully be resolved
<FabriceMG> thx superm1
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-11-29
<dekarl_zzz> superm1: lucid: ERROR: libx264 version must be >= 0.99.
<dekarl_zzz> with oneirc still running and natty/precise having finished successful
<tgm4883> dekarl_zzz, yea we're looking into a fix for lucid
<superm1> dekarl_zzz: suspecting lucid will require an additional backport
<superm1> it's easier to put a backport on the PPA than it is to do different build flags on different versions
<tgm4883> ceros, ping
<vojta> hi, is there any simple way on how to delay start of mythtv-backend on system startup? It seems it is loaded before my cards/drivers
<dekarl> superm1: nah, just hinting at "lucid needs some extra care, whatever that may be"
<tgm4883> Looks like 0.25 packages for 10.04 are building again
<ParkerR> Hey tgm4883 what was that media center you mentioned earlier? Was a kde program
<ParkerR> Nvm found it
<tgm4883> kaffeine?
<tgm4883> it's not a media center, just a player
<ParkerR> Ahh ok
<ParkerR> tgm4883, have any other suggestions? It seems to see my card but doesn't find any channels. I set it to ATSC in configuration then didi a channel scan.
<ParkerR> *did
 * tgm4883 shrugs
<tgm4883> you sure the card doesn't need any special firmware?
<ParkerR> Without it plugged in it showed nothing in Kaffeine. Plugged in I do get extar settings in Kaffeine so I assume it's working.
<ParkerR> *extra
<ParkerR> It's on the lintuxtv hauppauge page http://linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/Hauppauge
<Zinn> [linuxtv.org] Hauppauge - LinuxTVWiki
<ParkerR> WinTV-HVR-850
<ParkerR> tgm4883, Ill see what I can do with http://linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/Hauppauge_WinTV-HVR-850#Making_it_Work
<Zinn> [linuxtv.org] Hauppauge WinTV-HVR-850 - LinuxTVWiki
<ParkerR> Brb restart
<ParkerR> Ok back. Rescanning with Kaffeine
<tgm4883> ParkerR, you might also try making the channels.conf file from the cmd line
<ParkerR> Yeah no channels found. I might try this one motre time in a different location to see if it isn't just signal strength
<ParkerR> *more
<ParkerR> tgm4883, yeah the eeprom entries are showing up in dmesg. Might just br weak signal
<ParkerR> *be
<ParkerR> Brb
<tgm4883> ok
<Tim> Hi there ... after a recent update under Ubuntu 10.04 using MythTV 0.24 the MythWeb interface stopped working. I'm just looking at a blank page.
<Tim> Does anyone have an idea, what could be wrong?
<tgm4883> Tim, I literally just updated 10 minutes ago and it's working here
<tgm4883> ii  mythweb                           2:0.24.1+fixes.20111117.f5fd11f
<Tim> 0.24.1+fixes.20111117.f5fd11f ... here ...
<Tim> just ran an purge/install cycle .. still the same
<tgm4883> anything in the apache logs?
<Tim> sadly no
<Tim> tried to activate php error logging to no avail
<tgm4883> mythtv logs?
<Tim> strangely the install of mythweb creates two new site definitions for apache default-mythbuntu and mythweb.conf ... in addition to the usual default
<tgm4883> is it redirecting correctly to /mythweb/ ?
<tgm4883> have you restarted the machine/apache?
<Tim> yea, even though I told it not to .. as I have other stuff in /var/www ... that used to work fine before
<Tim> ll
<tgm4883> hmm
<Tim> somethings is very odd ... even though I removed both mythweb entries from sites-enabled and restarted apache, / still redirects to /mythweb/ ?!
<Tim> .htaccess in /var/www/ is empty
<tgm4883> Tim, is that set in MCC or in debconf?
<Tim> I dont follow?
<Tim> MMC?
<Tim> debconf?
<Tim> I'm using a barebone 10.04 with mythtvinstalled ... just backend ...
<Tim> I used to watch recorded stuff via mythweb on a windows desktop
<tgm4883> Tim, looks like we use a2ensite and a2dissite to enable and disable the redirection
<Tim> I just emptied the browser cache ... it seems that was the issue for the forward to /mythweb/ ... but mythweb itself is still dead
<Tim> tried to activate php logging in /etc/php5/apache2/php,ini by changing error_log = /var/log/php_errors but I dont get any error log
<Tim> hmm ... I think I give up for tonight ... :-(
<Tim> maybe I get a revelation tomorrow ... without mythweb its basically useless across systems
<Tim> thanks for the help and have a nice evening/night/day ... where ever you are
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-11-30
<qwebirc69617> tgm4883: just wondering if you got a response about compiling in crystal hd support?
<superm1> qwebirc69617: the source package is only in precise, so it does present some logistical problems
<superm1> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/crystalhd
<Zinn> [launchpad.net] “crystalhd” package : Ubuntu
<superm1> were you wanting this on 0.24 or 0.25?
<qwebirc69617> I've got a test machine running 11.10 with 0.24-fixes so I was hoping for that
<superm1> well we'll need to backport it all the way back to lucid to make that happen
<superm1> on both PPAs then
<qwebirc69617> ouch
<qwebirc69617> I'd be willing to test it on 0.25 but I don't have a test 0.25 backend set up yet
<qwebirc69617> Is it a big job to compile it myself?  I haven't looked into that yet
<qwebirc69617> figured I'd ask here first
<superm1> it shouldn't be a very big job to compile it yourself
<superm1> we have a recipe for spitting out your own packages actually if you want to try stuff like that
<superm1> http://mythbuntu.org/wiki/recipes
<superm1> patching and building from source
<Zinn> [mythbuntu.org] Recipes | Mythbuntu
<qwebirc69617> that'd be nice to try...I'll take a look.....does this mean you're going to leave it for now or would this be something that gets added when time is available?
<superm1> well i'd like to get it added when time is available
<qwebirc69617> ah....thanks....is there a way to tell what compile options have been used for a package?
<superm1> if you run mythfrontend --version
<superm1> it will tell you all the compile options that were included
<qwebirc69617> cool...didn't know that....thanks again
<superm1> sure
<qwebirc69617> superm1: one more question, how would I specify the --enable-crystalhd compile flag using the build-debs.sh script?
<superm1> qwebirc69617: do one successful build without it first, and then switch into the work directory/bzr-fixes and modify it in debian/rules
<superm1> then bzr commit -m "enable crystal HD locally"
<superm1> so that it won't get overwritten during the clean phase
<superm1> and run build-debs.sh again
<qwebirc69617> I was running the first step and it errors at this line
<qwebirc69617> packaging/deb/build-debs.sh: 175: get-build-deps: not found
<superm1> ah that means that you're missing a tool
<superm1> what package did that come from
<superm1> (and we should be checking for that package too)
<qwebirc69617> I'm not sure....it was installing all the missing packages and then stopped
<qwebirc69617> the previous line is this
<qwebirc69617> ubuntu-dev-tools is already the newest version.
<superm1> hmm, maybe it used to be in ubuntu-dev-tools but got moved somewhere else
<superm1> ah i see it was removed on sep 10
<superm1> try using 'mk-build-deps -ir'
<superm1> i'll fixup the script later on for that
<qwebirc69617> I just noticed it was removed too
<qwebirc69617> superm1: just got back to this....mk-build-deps looks like it needs a package name where get-build-deps doesn't
<superm1> qwebirc69617: you can try to feed it the package name or the path to the control file i think
<qwebirc69617> is it a variable in the script?
<superm1> qwebirc69617: based on where pwd is at that time, I think you can just call it like 'mk-build-deps `pwd`/debian/control
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-12-01
<squidly> I upgraded to 11.04 and I cant seem to get my RM200 Remote to work any more. When ever I start lirc I see this in dmesg "imon 3-6:1.0: Looks like you're trying to use an IR protocol this device does not support", and irw does not show any keypresses or anything.
<squidly> any idea where to look to fix this?
<squidly> My case is a Antec Fustion Black with the LCD screen
<qwebirc8636> superm1: After having to manually install equivs and quilt and then a whole bunch of dev packages manually I'm stuck again with the following errors
<qwebirc8636> http://pastebin.com/fXR9YJPi
<Zinn> [pastebin.com] dpkg-source: warning: Version number suggests Ubuntu changes, but there is no XS - Pastebin.com
<superm1> qwebirc8636: that sounds like a side effect of using that alternate tool
<superm1> delete that file that was created
<qwebirc8636> delete and then run the script again?
<superm1> yeah
<superm1> hopefully that should take care of it
<qwebirc8636> superm1: same error...I tried removing the mythtv_0.24.0+fixes file and the mythtv-build-deps file
<superm1> it's probably getting generated again from the mk-build-deps call
<superm1> since you have all build deps now, try commenting it out
<qwebirc8636> ok
<qwebirc8636> so which file am I removing?
<superm1> any that it complains about
<qwebirc8636> I removed the mythtv-build-deps one and it seems to be compiling now
<qwebirc8636> with the line commented out of the build-debs.sh script
<qwebirc8636> superm1: Finally got debs to build with --enable-crystalhd in the rules file and got them installed.  When I run mythfrontend --version I don't see crystalhd in the "Options compiled in" section.
<qwebirc8636> I did see the option go by during the compile though
<superm1> qwebirc8636: hmm that's weird then
<superm1> maybe is it one of those situations it's only going to show the support if you have the crystal HD DKMS modules loaded up too?
<qwebirc8636> I was expecting to see using_crystalhd....I'm not exactly sure how setup is supposed to work in the frontend but under playback profiles I don't see anything new
<qwebirc8636> lsmod shows me that crystalhd is loaded
<superm1> looks like not too much documentation on the wiki yet either http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Broadcom_Crystal_HD
<Zinn> [www.mythtv.org] Broadcom Crystal HD - MythTV Official Wiki
<superm1> http://www.mythtvtalk.com/broadcom-crystal-hd-14732/ says "When you go to your mythtv-frontend setup go to settings -> tv settings -> playback and set the decoder to be the crystalhd. play and watch full 1080p HD with only 9% CPU resources!"
<Zinn> [www.mythtvtalk.com] N/A
<qwebirc8636> I don't have that option under the decoder....I know the card is working though because it works fine in xbmc
<qwebirc8636> Under decoder I have libmpeg2, Standard and NVidia VDPAU acceleration...I was hoping to see crystalhd there :)
<superm1> hmm well color me perplexed, not sure what to make of it then
<superm1> you sure you got all the right debs installed and it's not using any from the repos still?
<qwebirc8636> I'll check....they show up as dirty I think
<qwebirc8636> Version shows as 0.24.0+fixes.20111201.c4ee599-0ubuntu2 on them all when I do a dpkg -s
<superm1> yeah so then definitely the same one you just built
<qwebirc8636> If I had missed the bzm commit -m line it would have reverted the rules file when I ran the build-deps.sh script right?
<superm1> qwebirc8636: yes that's correct
<superm1> you can go into the work directory and see what it looks like to determine definitively
<qwebirc8636> superm1: I think I found my problem...the mythtv/configure file checks to see if the libraries are installed and if not disables crystalhd support....I compiled on a box that doesn't have the card in it because it's much faster...looks like I just need to install the crystalhd libs
<superm1> oh i see
<superm1> you probably need the -dev package really
<qwebirc8636> I think it's compiled from source if I remember correctly
<superm1> well you can try fetching the precise packages
<superm1> they might run
<superm1> those are what i'm going to try to backport when i get around to it
<qwebirc8636> I think that was the problem...I couldn't find them
<superm1> qwebirc8636: i think here http://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/crystalhd
<Zinn> [launchpad.net] “crystalhd” package : Ubuntu
<qwebirc8636> Is that only for precise?...I used this on my test box http://git.wilsonet.com/crystalhd.git/
<Zinn> [git.wilsonet.com] git.wilsonet.com - crystalhd.git/summary
<superm1> i'm not sure the binaries will run on earlier versions
<superm1> it's possible they will, but it might need a recompile (hence the need for a backport)
<superm1> i'll try with just s/unstable/$RELEASE/ when i upload them to the PPA.  if that works, then it will be a really easy backport
<qwebirc8636> cool....I just compiled and installed the libs from that git link....I'll see if the build changes
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-12-02
<squidly> I just updated to mythbuntu 11.04 and now my remote is responding with duplicate keys. I found a couple of threads that said if i "echo lirc > /sys/class/rc/rc0/protocols" that will fix it, but when I try that it does not work. Any ideas how I can fix this?
<superm1> squidly: make sure you have natty-updates repository
<superm1> there was a fix in natty-updates for lirc
<squidly> ok I will do that thanks
<qwebirc75998> Hello together
<qwebirc75998> I have the following problem
<qwebirc75998> I installed a backend on a Server
<qwebirc75998> and run 3 Frontends on other machines
<qwebirc75998> I use mythbuntu 24.01
<qwebirc75998> The Frontends chrashes very often
<qwebirc75998> I controlled all mysql.txt and config.xml files
<qwebirc75998> and I made for every Frontend a seperate DB users with seperate password
<qwebirc75998> Wenn i start the Frontends it seems good
<qwebirc75998> If i change something in the database for example i import a CD or a videl file
<qwebirc75998> the frontend chrashes and restart
<qwebirc75998> if I will paly the music from another Frontend the System hang up
<qwebirc75998> Doese anyone know a how to wich shows what are the important settings if I work with more Frontends
<qwebirc75998> Thanks  (and sorry because my bad english I'm German)
<qwebirc68946> superm1: I was able to load the crystalhd dev package on my system but since the build failed the last time I get the message "Cannot pull with rebase: You have unstaged changes.  Please commit or stash them."....is there a way to do a clean on the build process so I can try again?
<superm1> qwebirc68946: it's a bit annoying when that happens; where did it fail? it was supposed to catch that problem and clean up
<superm1> qwebirc68946: oh but considering the reason it failed, there is no cleanup in there i see now
<superm1> quilt pop -aqf followed by debian/rules clean should cleanup
<superm1> qwebirc68946: I backported all the crystalhd packages to both 0.24 and 0.25 PPAs.  as soon as there are some upstream changes on each they'll kick off another build
<qwebirc68946> superm1: Sorry, didn't wait long enough for your answer...I deleted my git and bzr-fixes directory and rebuilt and it finished fine....now I changed the rules file but the bzr commit command has an error
<qwebirc68946> bzr: ERROR: No Working Tree exists for file
<superm1> qwebirc68946: well now the packaging in bzr-fixes already has the call for --enable-crystalhd
<superm1> since i backported the crystalhd packages to the PPAs
<superm1> so you shouldn't need to modify debian/rules and commit
<qwebirc68946> thanks for enabling that in the PPA hopefully nothing breaks by enabling it :)
<superm1> yeah hopefully :)
<superm1> and actually as soon as there is a change in 0.24 done upstream it'll build there
<superm1> so you wouldn't need to be doing this local build anymore
<qwebirc68946> ah....so just do a pull on the packaging tree?
<superm1> yeap
<qwebirc68946> cool...I'll give it a try since I'm impatient for a bug fix to 0.24/fixes :)
<qwebirc22298> superm1: I can't truly test until I get home but it looks like the latest compile is working with crystalhd....I was able to create a playback profile with the crystalhd as the decoder
<superm1> qwebirc22298: well that's awesome news
<qwebirc22298> I did have to install the libcrystalhd3 package from that site you posted yesterday though....how will that work with your builds?
<qwebirc22298> It wouldn't configure libmyth-0.24 without it
<superm1> qwebirc22298: libcrystalhd3 is also on the PPA
<superm1> so i suspect people will have to apt-get dist-upgrade
<superm1> or use update manager's partial upgrade mode to install it
<qwebirc22298> I'm on 11.10 with the mythbuntu-repos enabled...will it get the lib automatically?
<qwebirc22298> Oh and this shows up in my mythfrontend.log file so it looks promising
<qwebirc22298> 2011-12-02 13:49:52.548 CrystalHD: Device: BCM70015
<qwebirc22298> 2011-12-02 13:49:52.549 CrystalHD: Library : 22.0.5635
<qwebirc22298> 2011-12-02 13:49:52.549 CrystalHD: Driver  : 10.0.163
<qwebirc22298> 2011-12-02 13:49:52.549 CrystalHD: Firmware: 60.39.117601219
<superm1> qwebirc22298: yes you should get the library automatically I would expect
<superm1> it's on the 0.24 and 0.25 PPAs both
<qwebirc22298> just wanted to make sure this change didn't break everyone else :)
<superm1> i sure hope not :)
<superm1> it's akin to what we've done in the past when enabling features.  had to do the same thing with libva and x264
<qwebirc7168> web irc kicked me out.....cool...thanks again for your help
<superm1> sure, looking forward to hearing how well it works when you get to play with it when you get home
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-12-03
<qwebirc6360> superm1: Looks like mythtv 0.24-fixes isn't working properly with the crystalhd card....I'm in the same boat as these guys
<qwebirc6360> http://www.gossamer-threads.com/lists/mythtv/users/497547
<Zinn> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Best Crystal HD setup | MythTV | Users
<Hans1974> Hi all, I'm new on Ubuntu. Just get an old PC ready and installad Mythbuntu 11.10. My TV card is a Hauppauge Wintv-HVR-1300. I searched the whole day for getting it working, found some modifications and drivers to download, tried them all but still not working. Any ideas? I can start from scratch... Thankx for helping, Hans.
<Hans1974> Got some updates/ideas. The fix of my problem should be in the 3.1 kernel. I just started with a clean Mythbuntu install, then install 'git clone git://linuxtv.org/media_build.git' and build. Is this the way to work? And how to upgrade 11.10 to the 3.1 kernel for the fix?
<Kimble> Anyone offer some advice on how to set up a MythTV backend on Ubuntu server purely for recording purposes?  All I need is the ability to configure it over the web.
<Kimble> I also need to keep the install as small as possible, and the apt-get installs a whole bunch i don't need.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-12-04
<mazda01> monring
<mazda01> morning. how's everyone today?
<mazda01> trying to use a python script to access my .23.1+fixes mythtv backend and I am getting getServerVersion: REJECT 23056. isn't there some file to change?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-11-26
<Shiggs|MB> hello
<Shiggs|MB> anyone here run their frontend on OS X and notice some playback slowdown when connecting to a normal Linux backend?
<Bonj> Howdy Ya'lls... from the docs, it appears that mythfrontend is supposed to send hints to xscreensaver to prevent it from blanking the screen during video playback... that is not working for me. Can someone give me some hints as to where I'm supposed to look for a solution? I am running Mythbuntu 12.04 with 0.26-fixes.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-11-27
<Bonj> I have confirmed it is xscreensaver because setting the xscreensaver timeout to 1 minute results in screen blanking as described every minute.
<Savage_CL> Can anybody help me with my TV tuner?
<Savage_CL> !help tuner setup
<Zinn> !help tuner setup For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<Savage_CL> !status
<Zinn> I am alive.
<Savage_CL> !about\
<Zinn> I am an IRC bot written in perl, but my code is not yet released.  I am named after Howard Zinn, you can learn more about him here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Howard_Zinn
<Savage_CL> Is anybody around?
<Savage_CL> grrr
<Savage_CL> I jumped networks, so just checking if anybody responded >.<
<Savage_CL> AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
<qwebirc2684> Hi, I just installed Ubuntu 12.10 and mythbuntu software center. I selected .26 sources and applied. But the backend wont install and the ubuntu update manager gives an error saying it can not find the mythbuntu repositories. Have they been down for hours or is there something wrong in my side?
<qwebirc2684> Hi, I just installed Ubuntu 12.10 and mythbuntu software center. I selected .26 sources and applied. But the backend wont install and the ubuntu update manager gives an error saying it can not find the mythbuntu repositories. Have they been down for hours or is there something wrong in my side?
<TandyUK> hi guys
<TandyUK> having some problems installing mythbuntu onto a highpoint rocketraid 620 sata 3 raid card
<TandyUK> the install disc doesnt see my array
<TandyUK> lspci shows that is does see the controller, and it has the kernel module loaded
<TandyUK> but i only see all my other discs, but not the 1b raid 1 array attached to this card
<TandyUK> any suggestions?
<TandyUK> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RocketRaid that suggests i need to install the drivers manually,
<Zinn> [help.ubuntu.com] RocketRaid - Community Ubuntu Documentation
<TandyUK> but how do i do this in the installer, so that i can install mythbuntu onto the raid1 array on this card?
<tgm4883> TandyUK, you could go into live mode, and install the drivers. IDK if that would translate to the installed system though. Does a regular Ubuntu disk see the controller/drives?
<TandyUK> dunno downloading aplain ubuntu live cd atm
<tgm4883> ok
<TandyUK> afk will let you know later :P
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-11-28
<TandyUK> tgm4883: ubuntu desktop 12.04.1 x64 refuses to boot lol
<TandyUK> downloaded the iso twice, md5sum'd it, and verrified the disc the second time
<TandyUK> at least the mythbuntu disc booted lol
<TandyUK> so still no idea if the plain ubuntu supports it, but further googling sugests not without installing dkms and building the kernel modules ofr it
<TandyUK> so i see my course of action being something like this...
<TandyUK> boot myth livecd, install ddkms and get the kernel mod working so when i go to install i can actually see the drive
<TandyUK> once installer completes, do not reboot, and chroot into the newly installed os
<TandyUK> here again install the dkms and build the kernel mods
<TandyUK> then rebuild the boot kernel and reinstall the boot loader and install this onto the boot sector of the raid array
<TandyUK> and i should be ok to reboot for the first time
<TandyUK> pretty much all the way up to sorting oput the boot loader ill be fine on, but as a heavy centos/suse user,, the boot stuff im gonna need to ubuntu specific help with :P
<TandyUK> unless theres anythig else you guys think i should know before i start that is... :)
<gregL> TandyUK, Did you ask your question in  #ubuntu ? There are some pretty knowledgeable people.. Maybe someone there will have an answer for you...
<gregL> There are some pretty knowledgeable people in there.. That should have read...
<qwebirc70055> I'm trying to install mythbuntu 12.04 from an ISO CD I've created. It hangs on the 'Preparing to install' screen. I've read that it's probably something to do with a non-clean 'swap'. I've tried re-partitioning with gparted, but still no luck. Can someone either help me out or at least point me to where I can get answers?
<TandyUK> well theyre not much help tbh lol
<TandyUK> but i have a mythbuntu live running with my disk showing up now :)
<TandyUK> tested the media etc/
<TandyUK> ?
<qwebirc70055> yeah, the CD seems ok
<qwebirc70055> Do you know how to tell if my swap partition is clean?
<TandyUK> no idea, but id hazard a guess deleteing the partition would do it
<TandyUK> did you md5sum the iso you downloaded?
<qwebirc70055> no, I can try that...I had my CD burner perform verification and it was OK (I had to discard the first disk I made)
<qwebirc70055> I loaded gparted and deleted all the partitions and created everything from scratch, but still no luck
<qwebirc70055> I'll try the md5sum now
<TandyUK> as im having to manually do the partitioning to prevent the installer wiping out my 6tb raid array!..
<TandyUK> what is the defalt filesystem type for the root partiton in mythbuntu?
<qwebirc70055> ah, I'm just using an old machine, so I don't care if I wipe out the entire drive
<TandyUK> im having tpo reinstall a customers (not done since 10.something) just done upgrades since then
<qwebirc70055> I'm not sure. I formatted it as ext4
<TandyUK> his raid array started, so we replaced it before too many disks died
<TandyUK> then the os drive died, so ive added a highpoint rr620 and 2 drives raid 1 for mythbunu to get installed on
<TandyUK> bloody drivers arent in ubuntu yet so its being a pita
<TandyUK> at least not b default
<qwebirc70055> yeah, that's frustrating
<qwebirc43048> I just verified the md5sum and it's ok
<qwebirc43048> (my browser just crashed so I had to reload the tab...I'm not sure if it just continues where I left off here)
<qwebirc12695> I need help trying to setup Myth to play an Audio CD (DVD already works)
<Shinobi> Is it possible to get a silent front end to mythbuntu that can also play mame, and other emulators?  (Wii emulator?)
<rhpot1991> Shinobi: could try something ion2 based, dunno it would have enough horsepower though
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-11-29
<Shinobi> http://www.lockergnome.com/uncategorized/2011/05/16/xbmc-vs-mythtv/
<Zinn> [www.lockergnome.com] XBMC Vs. MythTV - LockerGnome
<Shinobi> This link says some things can't be recorded. Is that true even with a tuner card?
<Shinobi> I have Comcast.
<TandyUK> anyone using a satix dvb-s2 pci-e card?
<TandyUK> so many pages on the mythbuntu wiki (which i used to use a refernce for how the hell to get myth working) have been deleted :S
<Zinn> TandyUK: Please watch your language.
<TandyUK> the mythtv wiki is NOT ubuntu specific
<TandyUK> hence why having the pages on your own wiki was so useful
<TandyUK> but apparantly its confusing for retards
<tgm4883> TandyUK, what pages?
<tgm4883> TandyUK, technically, they are still there as the old site still exists on the old server, I just didn't move anything over because I didn't think it was relevant
<tgm4883> but if it is, I'm happy to add it back. It will just take some time
<tgm4883> I think the only thing I didn't move over was the old installation guide
<tgm4883> which I didn't know if it was updated anymore
<rhpot1991> most of that wiki is obsolete for sure
<rhpot1991> Shinobi: premium channels are normally the issue
<rhpot1991> all depends what tuner you are using
<rhpot1991> and what your cable company is
<rhpot1991> for comcast you should be able to get everything but premiums on a hdhr prime
<rhpot1991> should be able to get your locals on a regular hdhr
<rhpot1991> if you want premiums then you need a hd-pvr
<Shinobi> rhpot1991: hdhr?  Not sure what the acronyms are... I was looking at getting an HD quad tuner...
<rhpot1991> hdhr == hd homerun
<rhpot1991> hdpvr is hauppauge hdpvr 1212
<rhpot1991> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004HKIB6E/ref=as_li_ss_tl?ie=UTF8&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B004HKIB6E&linkCode=as2&tag=baablogicnet-20
<Zinn> [www.amazon.com] N/A
<rhpot1991> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004HO58SO/ref=as_li_ss_tl?ie=UTF8&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B004HO58SO&linkCode=as2&tag=baablogicnet-20
<Zinn> [www.amazon.com] N/A
<rhpot1991> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0018LX0DY/ref=as_li_ss_tl?ie=UTF8&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B0018LX0DY&linkCode=as2&tag=baablogicnet-20
<Zinn> [www.amazon.com] N/A
<wangel> hello all.... i've noticed something strange here recently.  I have an hdhomerun, and for some reason, mythtv is keeping a tuner open ... or so it seems.   I can do a "netstat" on my box and see it connected, I can see the traffic, but if I go look at my tuner status, it says it is not using anything?
<wangel> it seems it always tunes to the same channel... interesting
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-11-30
<wangel> I figured it out :)
<qwebirc49360> Hi there, quick question re: setting up back end and tuner card selection....  is it helpful to get a tuner card that does onboard mpeg2 conversion?  TIA
<TandyUK> anyone awake?
<TandyUK> having problems rebuilding a system, its complaining that /var/lib/mythtv/..... doesnt exist and im not sur why. maybe permissions?
<TandyUK> /var/lib/mythtv  is a symlink to /data/mythtv
<tgm4883> TandyUK, the backend is?
<TandyUK> permissions on /data/mythtv is 755 owned by mythtv:mythtv
<TandyUK> this is the backend
<tgm4883> sorry, let me clarify
<tgm4883> mythtv-setup is complaining?
<TandyUK> tryng play a file the frontend moans cant find file, should be local
<TandyUK> yeah
<tgm4883> what is the permissions for /data
<TandyUK> what ownership and permissions do i need on the files?
<TandyUK> the mythbuntu syetm i created user michael
<tgm4883> mythtv:mythtv should be fine
<tgm4883> ls -l / | grep data
<TandyUK> /data is owned by michael:users
<TandyUK> /data/mythtv is owned by mythtv:mythtv
<tgm4883> yes, but what permissions do others have?
<TandyUK> nothing
<TandyUK> to my knowledge
<tgm4883> well there is your issue it seems
<TandyUK> 755 is the permissions on every file
<TandyUK> so whould be read access to all
<tgm4883> TandyUK, what are the full permissions to the /data dir?
<TandyUK> drwxr-xr-x  30 michael users  4096 Nov 29 15:24 data
<tgm4883> that seems fine to me
<TandyUK> or what are you expecting me to say?
<tgm4883> that was correct
<tgm4883> and what I expected :)
<tgm4883> hmm
<TandyUK> just rebooting it
<tgm4883> ok
<TandyUK> after chmod -R 755 /data
<TandyUK> so that should sort any lol
<tgm4883> so another thing to try, is logging in as the mythtv user and seeing if you can get to that directory
<TandyUK> had fun getting my adapters on the right /dev/deb/frontendX numbers
<TandyUK> yeah i did that and was able to browse and ls etc
<tgm4883> TandyUK, mine is setup pretty similar, I have /srv/mythtv, and /srv/mythtv symlinks to /mnt/mythtv (which is a NFS mount)
<tgm4883> the only difference, is I don't symlink it to /var/lib/mythtv
<tgm4883> I just altered the storage groups to point to /srv/mythtv/<storagegroup>
<TandyUK> ahha
<TandyUK> must have been permissions
<tgm4883> and I've been running this sort of setup since about when storage groups were added
<TandyUK> and something cached somewhere, because post reboot i have tv :)
<TandyUK> now to get the other frontend connected...
<TandyUK> oh btw, the reason i symlinked /var/lib/mythtv is so that everything, including future stuff got put on my raid array
<TandyUK> which is lucky as its the only reason i have a db backup after my os drive died
<TandyUK> thats now on a raid1 array too ;)
<tgm4883> nice
<tgm4883> I've got an external NAS box that houses all my mythtv stuff, which is where the NFS mount comes from
<TandyUK> yeah i could probably do with that
<TandyUK> this backend id rather heavy now with 5x 2tb drives, 2x1tb, 2 tuners, 2 raid cards and gfx card
<TandyUK> its my main samba share too
<TandyUK> the only thing id change it for is a nas tbh
<TandyUK> but might wait for some 2nd hand multipath iscsi kit is available :P
<TandyUK> give it 2-3 years and some of my customers will be replacing stuff and therefore need old kit 'recycled' :)
<TandyUK> hmm frontend cant connect to mysql on backend
<TandyUK> i updated the password in /home/michael/.mythtv/mysql.txt
<TandyUK> and opened the fw port on the backend
<TandyUK> anything else i missed?
<TandyUK> ah default is to listen on 127.0.0.1 in my.cnf now
<tgm4883> TandyUK, the backend probably isn't listening on your private IP address
<TandyUK> and frontend is working nice
<tgm4883> it's always been the default
<TandyUK> im from centos :P
<TandyUK> it hasnt been :P
<TandyUK> centos default is to skip-networking
<TandyUK> grr frontend getting no lock errors
<TandyUK> Nov 30 17:02:00 myth-bedroom mythbackend[2616]: E TVRecEvent dvbchannel.cpp:1103 (GetUncorrectedBlockCount) DVBChan(7:/dev/dvb/adapter3/frontend0): Getting Frontend uncorrected block count failed.#012#011#011#011eno: Operation not supported (95)
<TandyUK> Nov 30 17:02:00 myth-bedroom mythbackend[2616]: W TVRecEvent dvbsignalmonitor.cpp:91 (DVBSignalMonitor) DVBSM(/dev/dvb/adapter3/frontend0): Cannot count Uncorrected Blocks#012#011#011#011eno: Operation not supported (95)
<TandyUK> any ideas?
<tgm4883> sorry, not seen that one. I'd ask in #mythtv-users
<TandyUK> basically the dvb-s2 card isnt tuning properly
<TandyUK> theyre so helpful in there
<qwebirc12946> quick question....the http://www.mythbuntu.org/files/mythbuntu-repos.deb link seems to be broken...any ideas?
<tgm4883> qwebirc12946, that would be true
<tgm4883> let me think about that for a minute
<tgm4883> qwebirc12946, what release are you on?
<qwebirc12946> 11.10...yes I know it's old but I'm still waiting for nvidia-96 drivers to be released
<tgm4883> qwebirc12946, let me move that to the new server
<qwebirc12946> cool...thanks
<tgm4883> qwebirc12946, can you refresh and try again?
<qwebirc12946> maybe I'm doing something wrong but it doesn't work in a web browser or with wget
<tgm4883> what is the link it's trying to download from?
<tgm4883> because I fixed the link
<tgm4883> the new link should be https://sites.google.com/a/mythbuntu.org/website/repos/mythbuntu-repos.deb
<Zinn> [sites.google.com] N/A
<qwebirc12946> oh....I used the same one....let me check the link on the webpage
<tgm4883> qwebirc12946, yea we moved to a new service, so that only link is invalid
<qwebirc12946> It works...thanks
<tgm4883> qwebirc12946, yw, thanks for letting me know it was broke
<qwebirc12946> np
<TandyUK> tgm4883: may i suggest setting up a .htaccess file with mod_rewrite to redirect the requests
<TandyUK> google wont index the 301 urls,but that will make it update them to the correct new ones
<tgm4883> TandyUK, there shouldn't be a need to. The link on the page was wrong
<TandyUK> ah i see#
<tgm4883> it was a missed fix on a c&p job from me :)
<TandyUK> lol
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-12-01
<theteju> hey guys
<theteju> I install fresh mythubuntu and did upgrades
<theteju> now setting up the backend got an error that can not connect to database
<qwebirc58144> Building a brand new system and using non-windows or apple for the first time. Need help with wireless connection
<theteju> What are the steps to follow after fresh install? Please direct me
<theteju> i have mythbuntu 12.04
<theteju> 32bit
<gryphon68> Mythtv-setup is not retrieving my SD lineups, any suggestions?
<gryphon68> I have tried the Re-Add lineups button on the SD website
<qwebirc66781> hi all
<qwebirc66781> i m half-noob, and i have one question: i try start livecd at mythbuntu and i get screen where i need enter login and password
<qwebirc66781> what i must enter there?
<qwebirc66781> somebody live there?
<TandyUK> right help!.. :P
<TandyUK> anyone here who knows either the ngene drivers (Satix dual dvb-s2 card), or how to manually tune a satelite card in order to verify its drivers are working
<TandyUK> its pointing at the uk freeview satelites, but trying to tune in mythtv-setup i just get "failed to find any new channels"
<TandyUK> i have tried various different transponders getting details off lyngsat, both dvb-s and dvb-s2, and off different satelites
<TandyUK> Dec  1 16:16:52 myth-bedroom mythlogserver: mythbackend[7398]: W TVRecEvent dvbchannel.cpp:381 (CheckOptions) DVBChan(7:/dev/dvb/adapter3/frontend0): Selected fec_inner parameter unsupported by this driver.
<TandyUK> keeps appearing in the mythbackend log, which makes me thin k the problem lies with the driver or its config
<qwebirc11836> I am trying to install mythbuntu 12.04. The installer doesn't show /dev/sda. I can see the /dev/sda if I run gparted. Any other way to install mythbuntu? I am installing mythbuntu from a USB stick.
<qwebirc38323> hello guys
<qwebirc38323> How can I connect frontend on my laptop to the backend on a different machine?
<tgm4883> qwebirc38323, in the mythbuntu control centre, you need to activate the mythtv service
<tgm4883> which basically means that the backend listens on more than localhost
<qwebirc38323> all the services are activated
<tgm4883> qwebirc38323, was the mythtv service already activated, or did you need to actiavte it?
<qwebirc38323> i saw four listed, samba, VNC (rest two i dont remember) etc. and I activated them all
<tgm4883> qwebirc38323, can you paste the output of "cat /etc/mysql/conf.d/mythtv.cnf"
<qwebirc38323> thing is, backend machine is solely backend , so i changed its IP address
<qwebirc38323> I am at work right now :P
<qwebirc38323> i think something to do with mysql password
<tgm4883> qwebirc38323, well lets check the mythtv service first
<tgm4883> which is listed in MCC on the mysql section
<tgm4883> not the services section
<tgm4883> which is kinda confusing
<tgm4883> I guess it's also listed as the Mysql service
<qwebirc38323> oh ok.
<qwebirc38323> I will get home in an hour
<qwebirc38323> will reconnect the channel. hope you will be here
<tgm4883> i'll be around. Need to clean the house today
<qwebirc40872> I am loading Mythbuntu for the first time what do I need to know
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-12-02
<qwebirc28307> Hi, i have mythbuntu and did an apt-get upgrade and now it looks like lightdm is broken.  It's 12.04.1 LTS.  So the mythbuntu screen comes up at boot and then goes to the login prompt console.  Almost like when nvidia driver gets jacked, except this is intel video.
<qwebirc28307> There doesnt seem to be any useful info in /var/log/lightdm
<operat0r> Hello
<operat0r> I guess my issue is I updated Ubuntu and now the in-kernal lirc drivers are pissing me off.. I want it back the way it was before I had LIRC all happy and setup ?
<operat0r> trying this : http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1594799.html
<Zinn> [ubuntuforums.org] [SOLVED] Issues with Generic Mceusb receiver after upgrade to 10.10 [Archive] - Ubuntu Forums
<qwebirc54723> Hi! Who decides which MythTV fixes will be applied into which MythTV-Update repository?
<qwebirc54723> A bug has been fixed in mythshutdown 11 days ago. But I can not find the bugfix in the changelog of 0.26.0+fixe.
<qwebirc54723> But other bugfixes before and after this bugfix seems to be available there.
<Patrickdk> thought it was direct pulls from mythtv
<operat0r> sUp
<operat0r> tried to follow ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1594799.html but lirc still not picking up anything in irw
<Zinn> [ubuntuforums.org] [SOLVED] Issues with Generic Mceusb receiver after upgrade to 10.10 [Archive] - Ubuntu Forums
<operat0r> http://pastebin.ca/2262502 still having issues with MCE/LIRC :(
<Zinn> [pastebin.ca] pastebin - Mine - post number 2262502
<operat0r> guess my conf was just messed up
<qwebirc53191> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-11-25
<luke_> I am running mythbuntu 12.04. i have ran through the setup but my frontend cannot connect to my backend, and i do not know how to set up my PVR-350 capture card correctly
<SteveH0> I have a situation where I show two Encoders, both pointing to the same HDHomeRun channel.  Can anyone tell me how to get it down to one-to-one?
<SteveH0> Ubuntu 12.04, sorry.
<SteveH0> I have a situation where I show two Encoders, both pointing to the same HDHomeRun channel.  Can anyone tell me how to get it down to one-to-one?  Ubuntu 12.04.
<qwebirc45701> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-11-26
<SteveH0> I have a 12.04 mythbuntu problem.  Somehow I show two "encoders", both pointing to the same HDHomerun channel, which seems to screw up actually recording.  Both come up in Programs, but at the end both have zero sized files.  Anyone know how to fix this?
<SteveH0> I have a 12.04 mythbuntu problem.  Somehow I show two "encoders", both pointing to the same HDHomerun channel, which seems to screw up actually recording.  Both come up in Programs, but at the end both have zero sized files.  Anyone know how to fix this?
<Hydr0p0nX> not very familiar with hd homeroms, but, you don't it defined twice do you?
<tgm4883> HDHomerun devices have to be defined twice, because they have 2 tuners
<tgm4883> The HDHomerun Prime has to be defined 3 times, as it has 3
<drifting-on-a-dr> I have just installed two TBS cards a 6982 DVB-S & 6280 DVB-T
<drifting-on-a-dr> Problem I had was constant tuners are in use, yet with scan then play via mplayer they work fine? Now by accident I stopped the backend and thought about starting it verbose, but instead of doing a sudo service mythbackend stop & Start I just mytbackend on it's own. Tuners now work in Myth? , did try starting as a service and the tuners are all busy again?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-11-27
<tmkt> Anyone have any issues with the release of last weeks updates?
<tmkt> My myth box has been hard freezing since the install
<louisdk> What happens if I force a recording and then have planned two recordings and the same time with only one tuner?
<tgm4883> louisdk, I'm guessing here, but it probably depends. I would think that either A) the forced recording would record and the other recording would be rescheduled if possible, or B) It would try to schedule both if it could (moving one of them to a later time) and if not possible revert to A
<tgm4883> louisdk, I think A is more likely
<tgm4883> louisdk, this is something you could test by forcing a recording and looking at mythweb
<louisdk> tgm4883: Okay. I'll look at that. Thanks :)
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-11-28
<dalit> hi
<Kwisher> anyone using a hdhomerun atsc tuner?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-11-29
<SteveH0> Has anyone successfully restored a mythconverg_backup.pl ??.tgz file?  I need to understand WHERE to run the restore program.  I have tried from my home directory and in the /var/lib/mysql directory, and both tell me that they can't do it.  While we're at it, should I be running it as me or root?
<SteveH0> Sorry, running ubuntu 12.04 as the server.
<a4343> Dont use MythTV on Ubuntu, it spies on you. You it on a different distro
<SteveH0> Has anyone successfully restored a mythconverg_backup.pl ??.tgz file?  I need to understand WHERE to run the restore program.  I have tried from my home directory and in the /var/lib/mysql directory, and both tell me that they can't do it.  While we're at it, should I be running it as me or root?  Running ubuntu 12.04 as the server.
<Jay2k1> have you read the wiki page on db backup and restore?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-11-30
<SteveH0> Has anyone successfully restored a mythconverg_backup.pl ??.tgz file?  I need to understand WHERE to run the restore program.  I have tried from my home directory and in the /var/lib/mysql directory, and both tell me that they can't do it.  While we're at it, should I be running it as me or root?  Running ubuntu 12.04 as the server.
<Kwisher> SteveH0: type the whole path to the executable
<Kwisher> have you read this: http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Database_Backup_and_Restore
<Kwisher> on xubuntu it is located here: /usr/share/mythtv/mythconverg_backup.pl
<Kwisher> if you are restoring you need to run mythconverg_restore.pl
<Kwisher> read the wiki, i've been successful using it in the past
<SteveH0> Sorry, I did use the complete path /usr/share/mythtv/mythconverg_backup.pl and /usr/share/mythtv/mythconverg_mythconverg_restore.pl.  I run the backup from my home directory as me, but when I try to run the restore, I get <http://pastebin.com/TKEPrZzn>.   Can anyone see what I am doing wrong?  I ran mc.sql after starting back.  This is to repair after a disk crash, and on a new disk.
<SteveH0> My question is,if I run the backup from my home directory, should I also run the restore from there?  I read the wiki, but it is still muddy in my mind.
<qwebirc75918> O.k. I am sooooo confused on how to proceed.
<qwebirc75918> I want Mythtv .27, but do I really need .27? .25 is still the current version in the Ubuntu apt repository...
<qwebirc75918> So to get .27 I downloaded Mythbuntu, but Mythbuntu installer will not run on my hardware. So I had to install Ubuntu Server ALT.
<qwebirc75918> Now, should I just install .25 with apt, should I run  "sudo apt-add-repository ppa:mythbuntu/0.27" and install from the mythbuntu repo, or should I go all the way and install X and the mythbuntu control centre?
<qwebirc75918> The MythTv website says that .25 is EoL, and .26 is end of support, but it also states that the easiest way to install and run is from a pre-configured package. (again, the pre-configured package would be .25)
<qwebirc75918> Anyone have advice for me?
<tgm4883> qwebirc75918, Just add the 0.27 repo, do an apt-get update and install mythtv
<tgm4883> no need to install 0.25 first
<hume> hi... I'm about to install mythbuntu on a client machine, where the server runs ubuntu 13.04. I am a bit confused by the versions - the latest mythbuntu is 12.04, but the latest ubuntu 13.10. Does this cause a problem?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-12-01
<jacekrad> want to migrate my mythtv setup away from my main server (mint 15). Have an old Pentium D box with 3GB RAM but need to purchase graphics card
<jacekrad> what is a known good, hassle free graphics card which will do HDMI+audio out
<jacekrad> read that GT 430 may be the go but need confirmation and other suggestions are welcomed :P
<jacekrad> BTW, the mobo does have a spdif connector but aplay -L does not show it.  the new box also has mint running atm.
<SteveH0> My question is,if I run the backup from my home directory, should I also run the restore from there?  I read the wiki, but it is still muddy in my mind.
<biffhero> My frontend keeps dropping out audio.  Argh.
<biffhero> mythlogserver: mythfrontend[10614]: N CoreContext mythplayer.cpp:2095 (PrebufferEnoughFrames) Player(3): Waited 101ms for video buffers AAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<SteveH0> biffhero: I've seen the problem when running the VLC player.  If this is what you use, go up to the Audio pull down (in Ubuntu) and pull down to the proper Language.
<biffhero> SteveH0: I'll 2xcheck, but I don't think I use the vlc player, I think I use the one that's built in to myth.  I'm going in to the settings right now to find out.
<biffhero> in my video playback section, "Playback Profiles (3/8)", "Current Video Playback Profile" is set to "VDPAU Normal"
<biffhero> This is on my list of pages to use for troubleshooting.  I won't be able to get to it tonight, but I hope to start up some troubleshooting in the next day or two.
<jacekrad> I'm moving my MythTV as I no longer want to run it on my main server.  I have Pentium D 3.4 GHz + 3GB RAM + 2TB storage + 3 tuners.  I will be using it as a mythfrontend as well and am looking for a suitable, low-cost, HDMI+audio video card.  Suggestions please?
<jacekrad> I have not yet used HDMI+audio on Linux and don't know what works and what doesn't
#ubuntu-mythtv 2014-11-24
<__raven_> hi
<__raven_> how to configure backend on a cli-only server?
<Shadow__X> x forwarding should work
<__raven_> would work if i could activate x if necessary without problems
<Shadow__X> huh?
<__raven_> ?
<__raven_> startx does not work at all, xxinit only with lxsession but that messes up all other config and does autostart
<Shadow__X> and x forwarding wouldn't work with that?
<__raven_> xforward only works with a running x on the host machine
<__raven_> sudo apt-get install lxc
<__raven_> sry
<Shadow__X> ah ok
<__raven_> any ideas?
<Shadow__X> __raven_: i am pretty sure x server is a requirement
<Shadow__X> so just have it run temporarily
<Shadow__X> i may have found something
<Shadow__X> http://www.mythtvtalk.com/mythtvsetup-without-x-3951/#post15331
<Shadow__X> you can do that
<Shadow__X> but from everything i have seen you need x server. so unless omseone else here finds something
<Shadow__X> you need to install x just change the run level and not have it run on boot
<__raven_> Shadow__X: yes i know but as i said my problem is (not really related to mythtv) to configure that cleanly
<__raven_> xserver i mean because xinit does not work, startx does not work, lxsession is wrong and so on
<Shadow__X> is it a bad install or something?
<__raven_> dont know
<__raven_> cannot start x as user
<__raven_> but as root it does not help much
<__raven_> another problem: mythbuntu-control-centre does not work at all via ssh xforward. settings do not take effect and window stays busy forever
#ubuntu-mythtv 2014-11-25
<__raven> another problem: mythbuntu-control-centre does not work at all via ssh xforward. settings do not take effect and window stays busy forever
<__raven> any idea?
<tgm4883> __raven: don't use MCC in that type of setup
<tgm4883> __raven: what are you trying to do
<__raven> to setup a mythbackend on a headless server without permanent running x (only when needed)
<tgm4883> well if you start X only when needed, wouldn't this be one of those times it's needed?
<__raven> x is running using xinit but the options in mcc are not doing anything but waiting
<tgm4883> __raven: so configure it from the command line and skip MCC
<__raven> how to do that via cmd? some settings are only gui right?
<tgm4883> MCC settings? No, you can do most/all of that from the command line.
<__raven> ok but backend?
<jarle> Strange problem: Latest Mythbuntu using nvidia drivers, TV connected through hdmi. If I turn the TV off, and back on again, all I get is a black screen?
<jarle> Used to run ubuntu 12.04 on same setup, but never had this problem then...
<jarle> restarting lightdm brings the picture back on, so I'm guessing this is realated to lightdm/Xorg?
<tgm4883> __raven: backend you would have to use mythtv-setup
<tgm4883> jarle: IIRC, I think that is a known issue sec
<jarle> tgm4883: mythbuntu or ubuntu issue?
<jarle> tgm4883: I'll have a look at this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2228476
<__raven> tgm4883: how to set up the basics in cli?
<tgm4883> jarle: try bug 1308105
<Zinn> Bug 1308105 in mythbuntu "Xfce resets TV mode to NULL when power cycled" [Medium, Confirmed] http://www.launchpad.net/bugs/1308105
<jarle> tgm4883: thnks..
<tgm4883> __raven: I'm not sure what you mean by basics
<jarle> tgm4883: I can confirm that the problem was related to a buggy version of xfsettingsd, that does not play nice with the nvidia driver. Strange that this bug has been allowed to stay for 1/2 year already...
<jarle> tgm4883: killing xfsettingsd, and removing it from startup session solved my problem.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2014-11-28
<ExeciN> lsusb gives me this device "Bus 001 Device 002: ID 15a4:9016 Afatech Technologies, Inc. AF9015 DVB-T USB2.0 stick" which I found that it is a supported device. When I am adding a new capture device, I set the card type to DVB tuner but the DVB device field does not give me a list. What am I doing wrong?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2014-11-29
<solars> hi, can anyone tell me how I could stream live tv to either a linux or windows machine and an android phone? I did this two years ago but cannot remember how..
<solars> I think I had to open an url containing the channel
<Patrickdk> that normally requires flash
<Patrickdk> and the mythweb flash configured setup
<solars> you mean jwplayer?
<solars> Patrickdk:
<solars> I meant live tv, not recordings
<solars> but I assume mythtv cannot do it and I need to use vdr somehow
<solars> question is if this makes sense, I assume they concure in accessing the tuner
<solars> concur
#ubuntu-mythtv 2014-11-30
<solars> hi, my mythbuntu machine somehow falls asleep after a while, and the HDMI signal for the tv seems to be gone, I cannot wake it up using my bluetooth keyboard, anyone got an idea how to fix this?
<solars> and how can I wake it up via ssh?
<solars> screensaver is disabled
<enyc> solars: if truly asleep, wake-on-lan might work, not ssh
<enyc> solars: (though you could SSH into something else on the same subnet that can send the wake-on-lan packet...)
<enyc> solars: does it wake up on local power button, or wake up on USB/PS/2 keyboards ?
<solars> I can ssh into it, so it's only the HDMI port that doesn't seem to send a signal
<Kwisher> where's the option to run fe in a window instead of fullscreen?
<enyc> solars: not familiar with tha partcularly, does the screen blank when doing anthing else not just the frontend?
<solars> I have no idea, I just noticed that my tv loses the signal after a while but the server is accessible..
<solars> I might try a usb keyboard
<enyc> solars: so, narrow it down as much as possible
<enyc> solars: does it do thoe same thing with a different screen connected?
<enyc> solars: does it do the same thing with different program running?
<enyc> solars: does it do the same thing when e.g. booted from mint 17.1 boot cd, instead of in mythbuntu install
<enyc> then you start to narrow down where problem lies =)
<enyc> (or at least, the incompatibility!)
<solars> yeah I'll try :)
<solars> thanks for the hints in the meantime
<B34N> How much storage do I need for a backend not including any media. I have a NUC with 8GB RAM that I am planning on using but currently has no HD. I have an 8GB SSD that I could use or I could take a 16GM from another device. Also, any issues installing from USB?
<Kwisher> depends on the recording content
<Kwisher> 1 hr of hd = 6gb
<Kwisher> the o/s only needs very little
<B34N> Kwisher: Thank you. All I'll have in it is the o/s as all data is stored on a FreeNAS. I'll use the NUC if I can't get a jail running Myth under FreeNAS.TY
<Kwisher> what tuners you using?
<B34N> Kwisher: HDHR Prime with cable card. All content is copy freely
#ubuntu-mythtv 2015-11-26
<jarnos> mythtv-frontend can not play recording while Google Chrome is running when using Nvidia propriatory drivers (340.96 Linux_x86_64) for Nvidia Quadro FX570M in Xubuntu 15.10. Is the bug in the driver or in the frontend? When using nouveau driver, the frontend can play, but sometimes I get screen corruption in other situations using Xubuntu.
<jarnos> Mythtv-frontend complains: failed to initialize video.
<jarnos> This is only, if Chrome is setup to use hardware acceleration in advanced settings.
<jarnos> However, if I suspend to RAM and resume, mythfrontend can play thereafter. But the CPU fan runs constantly at full speed after resume.
<jarnos> The fan problem is with nouveau driver, as well.
<jarnos> The issue occurs only, if use VDPAU profile. Similar problem to this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2107592
<jarnos> As for the fan problem,  I reported bug 1520242
<Zinn> Bug 1520242 in linux (Ubuntu) "Fan is running constantly in high speed after resume from suspend to RAM" [Undecided, Confirmed] http://www.launchpad.net/bugs/1520242
<jarnos> As for the playback problem, I wonder why line such as  "VDPAU: Error at mythrender_vdpau.cpp:603 (#23, The system does not have enough resources to complete the requested operation at this time.)" occurs? And why the system has enough resources after resuming from suspend to RAM, even if the same applications are running? In which package the bug is in?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2015-11-27
<jarnos> I wonder why aspect ratio of video changes, if I enable another display?
<jarnos> Bug #1520643
<Zinn> Bug 1520643 in mythtv (Ubuntu) "Aspect ratio of video playback becomes invalid, if extended desktop is used" [Undecided, New] http://www.launchpad.net/bugs/1520643
#ubuntu-mythtv 2016-11-28
<qwebirc19482> Has anyone had an issue of mythbuntu 16.04 dropping the wired network connection and not recovering from it?
